# *---Your DPO---&&---Symptoms!!---*15 BFPs!!!*



## LilDreamy

Hiya Ladies!:happydance:

This is my first month TTC for baby #2!

I thought it would be super fun to have a thread to where we say what DPO we are and what symptoms we are getting.

When a lady get's her BFP I will update this message and consolidate each one of their DPO's and Symptoms so it will be easy for you guys to see what to expect each DPO for a BFP!! :)

Sooo Today I am...

*4 DPO* - Extremely Nauseous, Sharp Stomach pains. And So tired it's rediculous! I slept 11 hours last night, and it feels like I haven't slept in 3 days. Either getting sick... or preggers!! Fingers X'ed! :happydance:

Soooo

*BFP'S!!!!!*
*MrsFoster* - 
5 DPO - Some Spotting, Super Tired, headaches, cramping, stuffy nose, and sore bb's, twitches in right ovary/uterus

*MrsRB* -
 8 DPO - back ache, full and painful boobs -feels like someone is putting a needle through my nipples :O ) , bloating on lower abdomen, pulling pain/twitch on right hand side of uterus (or that area!). very emotional
9 DPO - Got extra sleepy
11 DPO - I got kinda sick...which almost never happens! This lasted like 4days plus still i was tired. 
14 DPO - I started being super gassy
3 or 4 days late for period -mild cramping for the last 3days and I thought AF was coming, very gassy, BBs are sensitive.

*Mummyjohnson*

*LovingBaby* - In my 2WW, I had acne which i usually get before AF, but it was more intense and kept coming a day or 2 after missing AF. Also had slight, re-occuring cramping long before expecting AF, usually get them 2-3 days prior but was getting them 5-6 days prior. Still have got them a little up until now.
Got cravings for triscuit crackers and philly dip for like an entire week, wanted them alllll the time. i swear i ate 10 boxes or so :/ That went away after though, thank god! Not a too healthy craving.
Was also quite moody, the poor boyfriend :/

*SLCmommy* -
3 DPO - Twinges near my pelvic area, headache
4 DPO - light nausea, watery CM, low but hard cervix, stomach cramps like AF
5 DPO - increased appetite, BFN today
6 DPO (today) - FATIGUE slept until noon, + a nap..and I could sleep right now again..., 
tender bbs but there not THAT noticeable..just a slight tenderness in the "meat" of my breasts, BFN today 
7 DPO - siatic pain (weird, huh?) and increased smell sensitivity. 
11 DPO - All symptoms gone.
12 DPO - BFP!! =]


*Lildreamy* -
4 DPO - Extremely Nauseous, Sharp Stomach pains. And So tired it's rediculous!
I slept 11 hours last night, and it feels like I haven't slept in 3 days.
5 DPO - Just constipated...eww tmi lol, light headaches
and really tired. Oh and I had Heart burn last night???
I never had it before except when I was pregnant so maybe??
--And edit--- It's nearing the end of the day and I am 100% drained... maybe it's 
the weather? My back and head is KILLING me. And getting a minor cold and sore throat. 
6 DPO - fever of 102.5 fahrenheight/39.17 Celsius. I have a headache, body aches, cramping, a small cold (sneezeing runny nose/and stuffed up), ear ache, sore throat and a low grade fever, mild Achne, small amount of white cm. And VERY gassy and bloated.Oh and I'm having weird pinching feelings in my Left Ovary... not sure what a twinge is... is that a twinge??Emotional, Heightened sense of smell, and Not wanting food.
7 DPO - And not much symptoms for me, minus a cold, not wanting to eat much, backache, and headache. I have very LITTLE creamy cm.. icky... but that's it. From all the sickness/tylenol and lack of eating I prob ruined my chances. Good luck to everyone else!! 
8 DPO - A little bit of Veiny BB's, some tingeling in BB's, A little creamy cm, acne, and really emotional crying over nothing.
9 DPO - Cramping, Head ache, exhaustion, and A cold. 
10 DPO - ... i think...Nothing really today... Except I felt something weird in my uterus... 
or maybe I'm imagining it.. lol. Laying on my stomach it felt like I Felt it expand. But probably just gas. LOL. 
11 DPO - Gave up all hope... thought AF was coming for sure.
13 DPO - BFP!! =]

*Canada8*
8-9 DPO - and it looks like I got a mini boob job...lol Looks like they grew over night. 
I also woke up starving! I am not overly sleepy tho....mouth is dry and a little white cm

swollen boobs last week, but since then, no symptoms

*Djana83*
1 DPO - full, swollen breasts. 
1-5 DPO - sensitive nipples
3-4 DPO - abdominal and back ache, such as when AF arrives.
3-5 DPO - white thick CM, a loooot of it, along with itchy vaginal sensation *TMI* sorry.
5 DPO - so far a little bit darker nipples and areolas, veins quite visible. Full and Achey Boobs.
6 DPO - so far feeling in my abdomen as if AF has arrived, pelvic pressure as well. 
7 DPO - so far changing temp's, before 7 dpo they were around 37 degrees, since 7dpo they're around 36,6 degrees, which has never happend before, and is totally unusual for lutheal phase!!
7-8 DPO - breasts are still full, heavy but not that sore any more. However I've
noticed those blue vains around nipples and Montgomery bumps as well, areolas are a bit darker aswell

4-5 DPO - 4-5 DPO today! 

During the previous couple of days I've had following symptoms:

1. Sensitive nipples, they're kind of bigger, tender and full breasts.
2. Cramps during previous 2 days (both stomach and back ache).
3. CM turned into white rubberish think kind of stuff (normally it's creamy/milky after O)
4. I've been nausea this morning, just don't feel like eating anything.
5. I've some strang itchy feeling "down there".

*kat82*
9 DPO - Dry cm

*tjsmami*

*kmbabycrazy*
11 DPO - BFN
12 DPO - feeling really sick, I've been ill with a chest infection but when I was sick it was just phlegm on the stomach but now I keep throwing up in my mouth (lovely image I know) just a little but it's really strong sick. Also really tired and it's only 9am here and I already have loads of CM in my pants. No sign of AF either, boobs still swollen and vieny, but not really sore, feeling very bloated. Going to test tomorrow I think with FMU and then wait until AF is a no show to test again x 
13 DPO - cramping in my stomach, had really sensitive nipples last night, back ache and a horrible taste in my mouth.
14 DPO - Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx 
16 DPO - 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it

*Jai86*
26 day cycle:

1 dpo: milky cm, cervix high, light cramping
2 dpo: milky cm, cervix high, light cramping
3 dpo: creamy cm, restless sleep, crampy/bloated, 3 HUGE pimples on my chin!
4 dpo: milky cm, crampy, cervix dropped
5 dpo: extremly pimply, bbs are sore like around af
6 dpo: feels as if AF is coming, had a dream i was haing a girl, upset stomach.
7 dpo: light cramping, still milky cm.
8 dpo: another dream i was pregnant, cervix high and soft.
9 dpo: heaps of milky cm, pink blood ( implantation) cervix still soft. bbs quite sore.
10 dpo: slight queezyness, tired as soon as i woke, no cm? faint bfp!
11 dpo: off my food, small amount of cm, cervix soft and closed tested in am another (3-4 days before af)

*ellaandcallum*

2dpo
I know it would be too early to get symptoms as there is no way implantation would of occured yet. But they are there not in my head and also I have just been to the loo and I have sorry TMI wet knickers, soaked! there is loads of CM, I have never had that after ovulation, I hope its a good sign. I dont normally get it on my underwear. As implantation wouldnt of occured yet I am wondering if your body still can give you early signs due to other hormones reacting differently. I dont know if that can happen, but its odd that loads of women have CM that doesnt go away after ovulation and go on to have a BFP. Only time will tell I guess, but I think the metal mouth is the nicorette gum.

3/4dpo
So today, well 3dpo, some more cm, not as much as yesterday, however its still there and lotioney and watery today. I had some aches low down on my left which really hurt then felt like I was being poked from the inside. Boobs hurt, more spots, gassy, poor DH tonight,lol!!!!

4dpo
Well I have been a busy bee today, had lunch with my parents, saw my adorable 5 month nephew and basically have been relaxing today. On the TTC front I am having lots more CM, there was loads of it when I checked my CP, it just kept coming and coming, I so hope this is it, if its not then I will be very confused. Nipples are sore too and have been having some cramps this evening. Also, I have noticed I have been weeing more.

5dpo
Well today I have had terrible cramps, not as bad as AF but nearly, I had to take painkillers and even they arent helping much so that shows you how bad they are. I am really hoping it could be a sign of implantation. I had oodles of cm last night and have quite abit today, but I am finding I have more by late evening. Felt a tad sick too and made cheese on toast for my lunch and the smell made my stomach turn.

6dpo
For me well yesterday had a real sharp pain inside for about 5 mins, a few niggles, stuffy nose, itchey boobs and having stabbing pains. I shot out of bed at 01:30 with terrible heartburn and downed loads of gaviscon, I slept with the bottle by my side, it was awful, I couldnt lay down for a bit after Also got up for a wee and thats not like me. Also had a horrid headache, not one of my normal ones, I was hot and was very very tired but got a second wind at 9pm! Today so far nothing, will keep you posted. My i.c. arrived today so gonna start testing Tue/Wed and will expect BFN as AF not due until 25 Jan!Thanks Louise and just had loads of cm, normally I am dry or just have sticky cm by now. So I do hope so! My mum has just rang telling me I should have another baby!! God she goes on but I havent told her we are TTC!!! Our secret!xx

7dpo
Louse its sounds really promising hun, cant wait for tomorrows instalment. Hi Imogen hope you are OK, how confusing about your cycle, use the i.c. I have some too, I done one today mid afternoon, dont know why, bored and curious! I am feeling sooo moody today I could explode, that is not like me at all, its a weird feeling! Very very irritable! I am feeling out today, I know its early but I just do, not so much cm today which has annoyed me just sticky and sometimes wet. I am really hating this 2ww this month its doing my head in! Boobs dont seem that sore either!

8dpo
Right I dont think I have missed anyone so onto me! I have been having what feels like pins and needles low down. I have just been to the loo, whilst there is no cm in knicks on checking cp there is loads, lotioney more than anything but I noticed 3 or 4 lumps in it but thats it, weird never had that not ever, it doesnt smell or itch, someone else asked me today on another thread what that meant before I had mine and told her it is a good sign, its weird how all of a sudden I have it, so I am really hoping. My boobs are very sore and itchy today and I have been sweating just hoovering, its ridiculous how I have been feeling and thirsty, very dry throat, abit sore! Also one thing i have noticed but cant see this as a symptom but will still share it with you, from my pubic bone to my belly button I seem to be itchy, especially just above my pubic bone very odd! All this probably means bugger all again! What sort of CM do you have if you are pregnant? I cant remember back to my last pregnancies. I am totally obsessed with CM. Yesterday I was very very irritable but thankfully today I am in a good mood. Could that be a sign, lol!!

9dpo - BFP

Imogen well I might be joinging you, I just took a 10miu ebay test and have a super faint line, without telling my kids what it was I asked them if they could see it, and they could! It has a light pink tinge and was visible within the time limit, I have been holding it up to lamps, light bulbs the lot!!lol!! Even turning it around to see if I could see it from behind!!!Nuts I know!!!lol!!! So I am hoping to have a darker line, I am only 9dpo I had done it an hour after a wee and just had alot to drink, I wasnt gonna test tonight but just had the urge!!! Also today I picked my sister up and when she got in the car I said I can smell burning she said I burnt my toast earlier this morning, how odd I would smell it so strong!! I have also been baking hot today, sweating in fact I have had to put t-shirt on I am boiling. I have a mouthful of ulcers but that could be due to the no smoking. My boobs are hot and very sore too!!!!!! This is so exciting.

*???*

got my :BFP: on what i think is 10dpo (FF was wrong)

Ill just list my symptoms

AF 10th Nov 2011
O 28th Nov (CD19) - Tender BB's & Increased Sex-Drive

1DPO
CM - Wet
CP - M/F
Full Ferning on salvia O stick

2DPO 

CM - EW
CP - didnt check sorry
No Ferning on saliva O stick
Fatigue & Cold like symptoms (Heaqdaches, sore/raw throat & blocked sinus')
Flutters in Uterus

3DPO
CM - Wet
CP -L/F
Heartburn only symptom

4DPO - 6DPO
CM - Creamy
CP - L/M
No Symptoms.. me thinking I am out this month again

7DPO 
CF - Creamy
CP - M/F
Full ferning on saliva O stick 
Tested 
Cramps, Irritability (had a COMPLETE meltdown) Bloated, Cold Symptoms again (thought i'd caught DD Flu.. Throat felt on fire and red raw, couldnt swallow properly), Gassy (big time was quite embarrassing) Stabbing/hot feeling in left nipple ONLY, High Sense of Smell (but i thought that might have been cause the car in front of us while driving smelt really bad (ran on gas not petrol) and my Air Con was NOT on reverse cycle) and I just Felt like the was on her way... (IMPLANTATION DAY I THINK - temp dip on my FF chart)

8DPO 
CP - H/M
CM - CReamy
Tested 
CRamps, Gassy, Diarrhea, burping lots during the morning

9DPO
CP - L/F i thought AF was on her way.. THEN in the afternoon CP was H/S
CM - Watery
Tested 
Veiny & much heavier BB's

10DPO
CP - H/S
CM - Watery
Tested 
No other symptoms yet

*Lildreamy*

Here is my list.

5 DPO - 5DPO I only have a TON of white cteamy cm, lots of potty breaks, and tender BB's and thats it for today! 

6DPO - I'm really sick. Have a fever, flu like symptoms, and a cold. Extreme amount of Creamy white cm. Never happened before in any of my pregnancies, so maybe that means I'm out. And my last pregnancy I had flu like symptoms as well and ended in an MC... so I'm a bit scared. The normal lots of potty breaks, extreme headache and the WORSTE BACKACHE I have ever had in my life... fever probably helps its hurt.
And I'm extremely tired but again probably because I'm sick. 


6-7 DPO - tired today and a bit emotional, I have an EXTREME amount of creamy cum... like real bad. Body Aches, Head ache, back ache, cold, and frequent potty breaks.
Had dreams last night but nothing baby related and not too too vivid

7 DPO - Achey Boobies, headache, creamy cm, and cold.

7 or 8 DPO - new symptom, My legs are COVERED in Veins

9 DPO - I feel faint, Exhausted, and I had a needle pain in my left nipple. And last night I had a needle pain bottom left under my belly button

10 DPO - I slept 12 hours last night

11 DPO - Negative HPT
12 DPO - Negative HPT 
13 DPO - Almost invisible positive appears Bathroom beaks every 30 minutes
14 DPO - POSITIVE :bfp: :happydance:

*TracDesi*

5dpo - 
So this morning when I went to the loo I noticed there was some discoloration on my undies and thought
"thats weird" so I put on a pad to see if more would come, by lunch nothing was there but by evening 
when I checked there was a very veery small amount of brownish,more like a stain, when I went to the 
loo and wiped sure enough there was a pinkish hue to it.
SO I am torn, it could either be:
a.) implantation spotting
b.) an infection inside somewhere (as I still have yeast infection type symptoms)

I had a tugging/ annoying pain beneath my belly button at dinner time but I remember I have felt that 
before in previous cycles, but I feel a wee bit bloated and am having little pains here and there ongoing 
for the last few days. bb's arent sore but get a quick itchy feeling now and then.

*sighhhh

Just now got another huge dizzy spell. gaghkk!!! Maybe this is it?


7 DPO - 
Yesterday the cm was still in abundance, but there was a yellow tinge to it. <?>
Bb's are tender, achy down there and cramps inside vaginal wall like after a pap test....
?
Emotional yesterday, we'll see how today goes.
I went to the dr. yesterday and he said I have thrush and gave me a prescription for a pill 
that will clear it up, should be gone completely by tomorrow. He said that it wont harm a baby 
if I am preggo. he also said that it wouldnt have caused my other symptoms like vertigo/ cramps.
This morning still have lotiony/bubbly cm.This morning temp dipped below coverline 
I dreamt last night that a girl from work announced at the dinner table that my hcg hormone was
35 and I was mad at her for announcing it like that because thats my place to do. then in the dream she was like 
"well you've been testing everyday havent you?" and I was like "who cares and thats none of your business"
haha
dreams

9 DPO -
quick update for symptom spotting:
-Temp spiked this AM and was sweating all night. 
-had to get up at 2am two nights ago and again last night to wee
-had fluttering at 2am as well last night and a bit of heartburn
-bbs ached yesterday on and off, not as bad today (right now anyway)
-lots of EWCM this morning which is entirely new this did not happen last cycle
-pain to the left of my belly button and cramps on and off at my cervix (?)
-dry heaved before my first sip of coffee, but sometimes this happens to me if I eat late the night before

Did a FRER and got nothing but an indent line. but still too early as af is (possibly) five days away.

10 DPO - 
Fell asleep after lunch and woke up in a full sweat
Also Ive been craving oysters and this afternoon Ive been eating plain yogurt (GROSS) but I have to say I 
am enjoying it.

12 DPO - 
:bfp:


----------



## lovelylisa84

11 DPO and nothing :( had slight cramping 8,9 and 10 DPO and was feeling fatigued all last week but it could be due to my anemia. I think im out already.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I'm also 11 dpo and have been getting quite a few symptoms the past few days.....gassy, bloated, weepy/moody, sore boobs/nipples, some nausea, increased libido....etc! I'm getting what I consider bfn's still so not too optimistic this month. This is my first true month at ttc #4 though. No signs of af coming in a few days.


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw hun. Some people never get any symptoms! It's not too late for a BFP. Good luck!!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

That's very true. I didn't know I was pregnant with my 2nd until I tested on a whim (I was switching bc and just wanted to be sure). I had no symptoms at all.


----------



## mrsfoster

I am 18DPO and no signs of AF..she was supposed to be here 2 days ago! 5DPO some spotting, been SUPER tired, headaches, cramping, stuffy nose, and sore bb's...not sore to the touch though. Its kinda hard to explain how they feel, I guess achey is the right word for it! I had some twitches in my right ovary/uterus. Gonna wait a few more days and see what happens, I am kinda crampy today so FX'd!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am 10dpo today, tested this morning...bfn, not feeling so hopeful as any symptoms I had are gone now :( Here is a list of my "symptoms" day by day:


*~My symptoms~*

1 dpo - mild cramps, low backache, very tired
2 dpo - mild cramps, low backache, tired, small amount of white creamy CM
3 dpo - white creamy cm, weird achy feeling off and on in bbs, eating more than usual
4 dpo - very faint achy feeling in bbs, small amount of white creamy CM
5 dpo - gassy, bubbly belly, backache, white creamy cm
6 dpo - felt sickly in the AM, gas pains, very soft stool, white creamy cm, twinges in uterus
7 dpo - sides of bbs are sore, off and on, cramps
8 dpo - white creamy cm, vivid dream
9 dpo - sides of bbs sore on and off
10 dpo - :bfn:
11 dpo - 
12 dpo - AF due


----------



## AliBiz

I'm 4dpo, had no symptoms really except sore bbs, but I always have that...then this evening I have sharp shooting pains in my lower abdomen, and a bad headache....other than that nadda!


----------



## PositiveUs

mrsfoster said:


> I am 18DPO and no signs of AF..she was supposed to be here 2 days ago! 5DPO some spotting, been SUPER tired, headaches, cramping, stuffy nose, and sore bb's...not sore to the touch though. Its kinda hard to explain how they feel, I guess achey is the right word for it! I had some twitches in my right ovary/uterus. Gonna wait a few more days and see what happens, I am kinda crampy today so FX'd!!!!

Wow, good luck to you, sounds promising :winkwink:


----------



## mrsfoster

I am hoping so...I had pinkish when I wiped the day of AF...It could be my month!


----------



## waiting2012

7 dpo today...
CM is "wet and milky" (more thin and watery to consider lotiony)
Tired (Needing a nap right now... )
CP is mid-low/soft (was high)
Nauseas this am
Boobs don't really hurt at all


----------



## Jamiesworld

10 dpo, 5-8 dpo crampy, felt like AF was coming early. I was also tired. 8-10 dpo constipated, and the whole time sore nips, but yesterday 9 dpo i had a bruish spot show up on the underneath of my boobs.


----------



## bubblegirl

I'm 14 dpo today, AF is due tomorrow, but no sign of her yet! 

My symptoms:

3 dpo: sharp shooting pain in my lower abdomen, had a small spot of blood in my cm
4 dpo: dull cramps, very hungry
5 dpo: very emotional, cried for no reason
6 dpo: dull cramps again
9 dpo: very moody, headache, stuffy nose, tired
10 dpo: nausea, dull cramps, tired
11 dpo: bleeding gums, tired
12 dpo: cramps, diarrhea, light headed, headache, tired
13 dpo: sharp shooting pain in my lower left abdomen, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, tired
14 dpo (today!): headache, light headed and still tired


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Girls!!!!! :flower:

Well here I begin on this wonderful (crazy) journey ... TTC!! I am actually NOT a stranger to pregnancies, I have been blessed 5 times.. 4 living children and 1 recent angel ... So familiar with my body BUT I am clueless on actually TRYING .. LOL... My other's just came to me, now we are having to try, I think LOL... 

This is our first month ttc since my daughter passed (7 months ago) sooo well see how this goes ...

I am ONLY 3 dpo and am already experiencing symptoms ... Not sure if I am coming down with the flu or if these may mean something else ...:winkwink:

-body aches
-occational headache
-increased CM ~icky
-gas/diarrhea 

These come in waves, moments at a time... Like last night I felt horrible, I even ran a small temp but quickly went away on it's own, decided not to take any cold medicine, wanted to see what the heck was going on..but once I woke up this morning I felt OK again... I have been extremely exhausted, super lazy...which isn't like me at all!! I run full throttle all day but man... Do Not wanna move! 

Soooo, I am sure since this is our first month ttc , this all means nothing... Probably just the craziness of my mind :haha:

I am due to test about Nov 3, I'm sure I'll be testing much sooner LOL!!!:winkwink:

I would love to hear from you all to hear your symptoms, to compare notes:flower:


----------



## RorysMom

I should have kept better track of what days I had which symptoms, but here are the highlights:

*Usually my boobs get sore halfway between Ov and AF, but they never did this cycle.
*My upper chest, shoulders, and neck are veiny -- this is new today (14dpo).
*Feeling faint for the past several days, esp. at night.
*My temp has shot up from my usual 97.3 to anywhere between 98.6 & 99. (I don't temp, so this is just with a normal thermometer, but at the same time every day.) This has been 10-14dpo.
*Weird twinges and cramps for the last few days. I usually discount these because who knows what causes them, but I've had a persistent one my right side below my ribs.
*Hunger that is making me really hope I am PG because if not, yikes...
*Cold symptoms 9-14dpo or so, esp. with soreness and swelling in my neck.
*Thick cm -- I never get any between Ov and AF. Just got this at 13dpo.

I might test later today or tomorrow. Will update if I do! Good luck and Fx'd to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Im 4 dpo, had mild cramps yesterday and today. Acne, ugh. Extremely tired since yesterday, all i want to do is sleep. Woke up with a stuffy nose this morning, its pretty much gone now though. Creamy cm, quite a bit of it.


----------



## RorysMom

KamIAm said:


> Hi Girls!!!!! :flower:
> 
> Well here I begin on this wonderful (crazy) journey ... TTC!! I am actually NOT a stranger to pregnancies, I have been blessed 5 times.. 4 living children and 1 recent angel ... So familiar with my body BUT I am clueless on actually TRYING .. LOL... My other's just came to me, now we are having to try, I think LOL...
> 
> This is our first month ttc since my daughter passed (7 months ago) sooo well see how this goes ...
> 
> I am ONLY 3 dpo and am already experiencing symptoms ... Not sure if I am coming down with the flu or if these may mean something else ...:winkwink:
> 
> -body aches
> -occational headache
> -increased CM ~icky
> -gas/diarrhea
> 
> These come in waves, moments at a time... Like last night I felt horrible, I even ran a small temp but quickly went away on it's own, decided not to take any cold medicine, wanted to see what the heck was going on..but once I woke up this morning I felt OK again... I have been extremely exhausted, super lazy...which isn't like me at all!! I run full throttle all day but man... Do Not wanna move!
> 
> Soooo, I am sure since this is our first month ttc , this all means nothing... Probably just the craziness of my mind :haha:
> 
> I am due to test about Nov 3, I'm sure I'll be testing much sooner LOL!!!:winkwink:
> 
> I would love to hear from you all to hear your symptoms, to compare notes:flower:

Kam: Those sound promising! The temps and cold symptoms sound like what I've been dealing with. Fx'd!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Tiffanyamb3r said:


> Im 4 dpo, had mild cramps yesterday and today. Acne, ugh. Extremely tired since yesterday, all i want to do is sleep. Woke up with a stuffy nose this morning, its pretty much gone now though. Creamy cm, quite a bit of it.

Also i was very irritable yesterday. Just wanted to scream and cry.


----------



## KamIAm

Yes, yesterday I was very emotional, irriatable... But today that is better....

Today's issues would be mainly just super sleepy, increased cm,crampy and major gas!!!! .. :shrug:

Man, I am NOT good at waiting!!! LOL!!! :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

RorysMom said:


> I should have kept better track of what days I had which symptoms, but here are the highlights:
> 
> *Usually my boobs get sore halfway between Ov and AF, but they never did this cycle.
> *My upper chest, shoulders, and neck are veiny -- this is new today (14dpo).
> *Feeling faint for the past several days, esp. at night.
> *My temp has shot up from my usual 97.3 to anywhere between 98.6 & 99. (I don't temp, so this is just with a normal thermometer, but at the same time every day.) This has been 10-14dpo.
> *Weird twinges and cramps for the last few days. I usually discount these because who knows what causes them, but I've had a persistent one my right side below my ribs.
> *Hunger that is making me really hope I am PG because if not, yikes...
> *Cold symptoms 9-14dpo or so, esp. with soreness and swelling in my neck.
> *Thick cm -- I never get any between Ov and AF. Just got this at 13dpo.
> 
> I might test later today or tomorrow. Will update if I do! Good luck and Fx'd to you all! :hugs:

I had my whole chest look all vieny, I don't remember what dpo I was but I was infact pregnant!! Only time that's ever happened to me too. You sound very promising hun!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

8dpo ..back ache, full and painful boobs -feels like someone is putting a needle through my nipples :O ) , bloating on lower abdomen, pulling pain/twitch on right hand side of uterus (or that area!). I'm thinking of doing a first response in morning, as I got a bfp with my daughter at 9dpo.. what do you think?
Fingers crossed for you ladies *baby dust* xx

Also feeling very emotional, forgot to mention that!


----------



## brittsho

Hellllllllllooooo ladies! :wave:
I'm actually in a good mood for once this cycle! :haha:

My symptoms: 

*1-5dpo *- nothing to note
*6 dpo* - stomach twinges/pinching feeling, 2 bright red drops of blood (size of pencil tip) on toilet paper
*7-9dpo* - LOTS of stomach twinges/pinching, ovaries twitching. Extremely tired & emotional... started crying at dinner one night out with hubby.
*10dpo* - stomach pinching, frequent urination, MASSIVE headache that never went away, fatigue/moody, sore nipples :bfn:
*11dpo* - woke up feeling sad, headache all day w/ mild nausea. I made a grilled chicken salad & couldn't stand the thought of chewing the chicken... it made me nauseous & I had to throw it out Backache, nips still tender to touch & exhausted...feeling happier overall today :bfn:


----------



## nik25

Hello ladies!! This is my second month of Clomid, so i'm not sure if my symptoms are from that or not. 5dpo I had nausea and cramping (like if af was coming), same for today at 6dpo but also I can add sore bbs, and bad acne.:( I feel really tired and just sick at my stomach like I could go throw up. I can't even eat dinner. If any one could check out my chart, I'd appreciate it. FF changed my Ovulation dates from cd 14 to cd16, so i'm not 100% if i'm 6dpo or 8dpo. I'm wondering what you ladies think. Thanks!!


----------



## Amandamb1108

Hi, Im 5 dpo and for 2 days i have had really sore boobs and my nipples have gotten huge! haven't really felt like eating and been constipated (tmi sorry)
Hoping for a BFP this month!

Alil background- This is about my 15 cycle trying. 3 rounds of clomid feb/march/april. BFP in May, Miscarriage June 27th due to chromosome abnormalities. 2 BFPs last month but turned out to be a chemical. first month trying clomid again since losing baby in june. im so hopeful it worked last time so im hoping it works again!


----------



## GD29

4 days past ovulation girls

* Burning and sore breasts.

* Fatigue

* Horrible taste in my mouth, brushed my teeth and used mouth wash, didn't make any difference though. Its gone now, i'm happy again, I'd say it lasted a few hours.

* Night sweat

* Bad Hot flushes

* Cramps and gas (may be causing the cramps!)

Please be BFP :bfp: this month, it must be, my boobs haven't felt like this since the chemical and I havent' had hot flushes this bad since then either.

I think the night sweat was because of the flushes while I was asleep, went to bed in the afternoon for 4 hours from fatigue ( I never go to bed in the day) just felt completely drained.

I'll be very suprised if its not bfp this month!

X


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies :hi:

I am 3 DPO -and my boobs are killing me. Sore and really tender, can't face the water in the shower. I've also been really hot, my temperature is way up.


----------



## mrsfoster

Still no AF for me yet...this would make me 3 days late or 5?...19 DPO...I think its time for me to test! If I count 28 days I would be 5 days, if I go by when it came last month till this month its 3?...does that make sense? UGH...the confusion!


----------



## immy11

I don't know when exactly i ovulated because i'm not tracking my temp but I should be 2dpo.. I've got creamy white cm so i'm hoping that means I ovulated already.. Waiting sucks


----------



## LilDreamy

5 DPO - Not many symptoms this time. Just constipated...eww tmi lol, light headaches and really tired. Oh and I had Heart burn last night??? I never had it before except when I was pregnant so maybe??? pwease oh pwease!
--And edit--- It's nearing the end of the day and I am 100% drained... maybe it's the weather? My back and head is KILLING me. And getting a minor cold and sore throat. :(


----------



## LilDreamy

mrsfoster said:


> Still no AF for me yet...this would make me 3 days late or 5?...19 DPO...I think its time for me to test! If I count 28 days I would be 5 days, if I go by when it came last month till this month its 3?...does that make sense? UGH...the confusion!

You haven't tested yet!? AHH you have patince! :haha:
I would have probably been testing 5 times a day LOL


----------



## momofone08

mrsfoster said:


> Still no AF for me yet...this would make me 3 days late or 5?...19 DPO...I think its time for me to test! If I count 28 days I would be 5 days, if I go by when it came last month till this month its 3?...does that make sense? UGH...the confusion!

:test: lady!!!!!! Keep us posted. FX for you!!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Today I feel nauseas still..hungry..but nauseas...
Boobs are little sensitive to the touch especially nipples and noticed today at work that when I get up and walk around-I'm sore around mid section like I had done sit ups or something...
Haven't checked cm or cp today yet...Not sure how it is.
AND TIRED!! Ready for a nap big time!!

Also woke with a sore throat, and nasal congestion...Took and hpt--dumb I know, but I think I see something on the picture that I can't see with it staring it me in the face...


Good Luck Ladies!!!

Stephanie


----------



## mrsfoster

LilDreamy said:


> mrsfoster said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me yet...this would make me 3 days late or 5?...19 DPO...I think its time for me to test! If I count 28 days I would be 5 days, if I go by when it came last month till this month its 3?...does that make sense? UGH...the confusion!
> 
> You haven't tested yet!? AHH you have patince! :haha:
> I would have probably been testing 5 times a day LOLClick to expand...

LOL...I got tests today...testing in the AM!!!! I hate seeing a BFN, so I waited until she was good and late!


----------



## mrsfoster

momofone08 said:


> mrsfoster said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF for me yet...this would make me 3 days late or 5?...19 DPO...I think its time for me to test! If I count 28 days I would be 5 days, if I go by when it came last month till this month its 3?...does that make sense? UGH...the confusion!
> 
> :test: lady!!!!!! Keep us posted. FX for you!!!!!Click to expand...

Testing in the AM! :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

Sooo my symptoms weren't of pregnancy.... I'm just REALLY Sick. I have a fever of 102.5 fahrenheight/39.17 Celsius. :cry: And I keep getting really sick. Work will think I'm a fibber if I call in sick again. idk what to do. :/


----------



## KamIAm

mrsfoster!! I am holding my breath! Can't wait to hear the news!!! :happydance:

:dust::dust:


----------



## mrsfoster

Aww feel better! Maybe if you go in and they can see they won't think your such a fibber!


----------



## SparklezP

did ya test??????????????? man curiosity is surely killing this cat! FXd for ya! let us know how u get on.... :thumbup:


----------



## mrsfoster

If I test now will it show up?


----------



## Honeybee0928

Oh my god! Just read all of these posts, I'm dying to see if mrsfoster gets the BFP, I really hope you do!!!! Good luck!! xx


----------



## SparklezP

mrsfoster said:


> If I test now will it show up?

how many dpo are you 2day? (sorry if u mentioned before)


----------



## helen0381

Hi everyone!

I'm 6dpo and had lower backache for 2 days. (had this with DS) My nipples r tingling and I feel tired. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bubblegirl

15 dpo today, been having cramps for the last hour... feels like AF is on her way... :(


----------



## helen0381

bubblegirl said:


> 15 dpo today, been having cramps for the last hour... feels like AF is on her way... :(

I had af cramps just before my bfp! Ur not out yet!

Xx


----------



## bubblegirl

thanks for giving me some hope helen! :)


----------



## KamIAm

To be honest, I am completely baffled with my symptoms... :shrug:

I am only 4 dpo but a few days ago I started having body aches, headache, slight fever...along with other stuff, so was convincing myself I was truly getting sick,.... 
Well, today... I am still having body aches, gas, and now achey legs as well as still increase in CM, not having the brown spotting I keep hearing about but have tons of thick CM..:shrug: I stay exhausted... ready for a nap, feels very unrested...and my icky feelings just come and go... THey leave just as fast as they arrive :shrug:

Not so sure what the heck and I am dying to POAS!!! :dohh:

What's the soonest you girls POAS??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

helen0381 said:


> bubblegirl said:
> 
> 
> 15 dpo today, been having cramps for the last hour... feels like AF is on her way... :(
> 
> I had af cramps just before my bfp! Ur not out yet!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Thank you for that little glimmer of hope, I've been having cramps all day today, I keep going to check and there is nothing there! I got a bfn at 10dpo, tomorrow is 12dpo and think I will try to test again. :hugs: 

How many days after your cramps did you get your bfp?


----------



## lovelylisa84

kamiam said:


> to be honest, i am completely baffled with my symptoms... :shrug:
> 
> I am only 4 dpo but a few days ago i started having body aches, headache, slight fever...along with other stuff, so was convincing myself i was truly getting sick,....
> Well, today... I am still having body aches, gas, and now achey legs as well as still increase in cm, not having the brown spotting i keep hearing about but have tons of thick cm..:shrug: I stay exhausted... Ready for a nap, feels very unrested...and my icky feelings just come and go... They leave just as fast as they arrive :shrug:
> 
> Not so sure what the heck and i am dying to poas!!! :dohh:
> 
> What's the soonest you girls poas??

7 dpo


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm only 3dpo so obviously all of my symptoms are in my head..buttt my nipps feel sensitive today--probably because I wore my shirt and I was freeboobying it


----------



## helen0381

1cre8tivgrl said:


> helen0381 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblegirl said:
> 
> 
> 15 dpo today, been having cramps for the last hour... feels like AF is on her way... :(
> 
> I had af cramps just before my bfp! Ur not out yet!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that little glimmer of hope, I've been having cramps all day today, I keep going to check and there is nothing there! I got a bfn at 10dpo, tomorrow is 12dpo and think I will try to test again. :hugs:
> 
> How many days after your cramps did you get your bfp?Click to expand...

I think it was only a couple of days later. I can't remember tbh..it was 3 years ago. We conceived on bonfire night...lol!

X


----------



## momofone08

helen0381 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen0381 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblegirl said:
> 
> 
> 15 dpo today, been having cramps for the last hour... feels like AF is on her way... :(
> 
> I had af cramps just before my bfp! Ur not out yet!
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that little glimmer of hope, I've been having cramps all day today, I keep going to check and there is nothing there! I got a bfn at 10dpo, tomorrow is 12dpo and think I will try to test again. :hugs:
> 
> How many days after your cramps did you get your bfp?Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was only a couple of days later. I can't remember tbh..it was 3 years ago. We conceived on bonfire night...lol!
> 
> XClick to expand...

I found out I was pregnant with DD and was having AWFUL cramps the day I found out at the doctors office. I was totally expecting AF. Keep your head up!


----------



## mrsfoster

SparklezP said:


> mrsfoster said:
> 
> 
> If I test now will it show up?
> 
> how many dpo are you 2day? (sorry if u mentioned before)Click to expand...

Im 19 DPO but I meant this late in the day :shrug:


----------



## KamIAm

Question ...

I am learning all this still.... So thanks for the info :flower:

I recently read about checking your cervical position before "O", during "O" and after "O"... I read that your cervix normally feels like the tip of your nose and dry (lil hard) but during "O" it becomes wet, opens and soft like your lips ...and during early pregnancy it remains low, soft and wet and if NOT pregnant it gets hard and dry like tip of nose again .... Do I have that all right????? 

Well... I checked my CP this month throughout my cycle and mine seems to following "orders" and doing just as I read.... I check it today and it remains high, open, soft and moist.... Is that a good sign or am I just becoming cray cray and reading into every lil thing LOL!!!! :winkwink: :haha:

Thanks Girls!!!!! :hugs:

Good Luck to you ALL!!

Mrsfoster, I (we) are all waiting for your results..... Drum roll please :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

My bb's are little sore today.


----------



## mrsfoster

Well I just took one and it was a VERY faint positive...should I test again in the morning or wait a couple days? Do Equate Brand tests have evap lines?


----------



## KamIAm

Holy Moly!!!! :happydance::happydance: Girlie!! A line is a line!!! Faint or not... It's still there... Positive means positive!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!! Keep us posted!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## momofone08

mrsfoster said:


> Well I just took one and it was a VERY faint positive...should I test again in the morning or wait a couple days? Do Equate Brand tests have evap lines?

YAY!!!! Congrats lady! And I have never had evaps with the equate tests. So excited for you!


----------



## brittsho

mrsfoster - post a pic!!


----------



## GD29

OMG! Creamy CM (Sorry TMI!) lots of it since yesterday! Temps still high, Hot flushes, sore boobs and positive OPK! Negative HPT's though.

Never have I felt so strange.

5-6dpo Woohoo!


----------



## LilDreamy

YAYA!!! Congrats MrsFoster!!! :happydance:


----------



## GD29

mrsfoster said:


> Well I just took one and it was a VERY faint positive...should I test again in the morning or wait a couple days? Do Equate Brand tests have evap lines?

Congragulations :bfp: :yellow:


----------



## LilDreamy

6 DPO - I have a headache, body aches, cramping, a small cold (sneezeing runny nose/and stuffed up), ear ache, sore throat and a low grade fever, mild Achne, small amount of white cm. And VERY gassy and bloated. I'm prob just sick... but hoping for the better!

Oh and I'm having weird pinching feelings in my Left Ovary... not sure what a twinge is... is that a twinge??


----------



## helen0381

Congrats mrs foster!!!

X


----------



## waiting2012

*seems today IS 8 dpo--I had over-rid what countdown2pg. said because of the way I was looking at my calendar and counting days, thinking I was 9 dpo today...LOL...*
4 dpo--clump of lotiony cm on underwear
5 dpo--still "wet"--milky in appearance (thin cm/not thick--has little "stretch" to it)
6 dpo--same thing for cm, nauseas a little in the evening fatigue too
7 dpo--cm still the same although it was a little "dry" for a very short time yesterday; cp was lower than any other days but went back up, had what looked like "brown" watery stain on tp last night
8 dpo--cp is high again, cm is back to wet, a little crampy, boobs are a bit swollen--but don't hurt, had backache (have 2 slipped discs) but back doesn't seem to be bothering me right now like it did the 2-3 nights before last, pain in right hip and groin area--like stretching and something else I noticed when checking cp--it feels like a "blob" of something covering opening to cervix--It's not like the cervix is tilted and can't feel opening--just that the opening is "covered"...DH and I have not had sex since the night of 10/22--I have been too tired and last night I vomited a little bit after eating, but was fine afterwards...
Of course all my hpts are BFN's...LOL... But I will keep on testing until the witch returns...


----------



## LilDreamy

Sounds promising Waiting2012! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

waiting2012 said:


> *seems today IS 8 dpo--I had over-rid what countdown2pg. said because of the way I was looking at my calendar and counting days, thinking I was 9 dpo today...LOL...*
> 4 dpo--clump of lotiony cm on underwear
> 5 dpo--still "wet"--milky in appearance (thin cm/not thick--has little "stretch" to it)
> 6 dpo--same thing for cm, nauseas a little in the evening fatigue too
> 7 dpo--cm still the same although it was a little "dry" for a very short time yesterday; cp was lower than any other days but went back up, had what looked like "brown" watery stain on tp last night
> 8 dpo--cp is high again, cm is back to wet, a little crampy, boobs are a bit swollen--but don't hurt, had backache (have 2 slipped discs) but back doesn't seem to be bothering me right now like it did the 2-3 nights before last, pain in right hip and groin area--like stretching and something else I noticed when checking cp--it feels like a "blob" of something covering opening to cervix--It's not like the cervix is tilted and can't feel opening--just that the opening is "covered"...DH and I have not had sex since the night of 10/22--I have been too tired and last night I vomited a little bit after eating, but was fine afterwards...
> Of course all my hpts are BFN's...LOL... But I will keep on testing until the witch returns...

It sounds like you are pregnant girl!! :dance: My cervix was low and well I am out :dohh: The fact that yours is high is very promising!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Well, today is 7 dpo.

My bb's are still a little sore, but not much.
Still having abundant creamy/lotiony cm.
Yesterday I couldn't even eat cheese (odd for me, since I love cheese).
Woke up again with a stuffy nose, when I went to blow it, it looked like the start of a bloody nose.
Sore throat in evening.
Overall just tired, slept for like 12 hours last night.
Oh, and I'm still having bad acne. :(


----------



## christina_r

waiting2012 said:


> *seems today IS 8 dpo--I had over-rid what countdown2pg. said because of the way I was looking at my calendar and counting days, thinking I was 9 dpo today...LOL...*
> 4 dpo--clump of lotiony cm on underwear
> 5 dpo--still "wet"--milky in appearance (thin cm/not thick--has little "stretch" to it)
> 6 dpo--same thing for cm, nauseas a little in the evening fatigue too
> 7 dpo--cm still the same although it was a little "dry" for a very short time yesterday; cp was lower than any other days but went back up, had what looked like "brown" watery stain on tp last night
> 8 dpo--cp is high again, cm is back to wet, a little crampy, boobs are a bit swollen--but don't hurt, had backache (have 2 slipped discs) but back doesn't seem to be bothering me right now like it did the 2-3 nights before last, pain in right hip and groin area--like stretching and something else I noticed when checking cp--it feels like a "blob" of something covering opening to cervix--It's not like the cervix is tilted and can't feel opening--just that the opening is "covered"...DH and I have not had sex since the night of 10/22--I have been too tired and last night I vomited a little bit after eating, but was fine afterwards...
> Of course all my hpts are BFN's...LOL... But I will keep on testing until the witch returns...

I really hope your pregnant cause I am right on track with your symptoms. Though I am a few days behind you.


----------



## LilDreamy

Possibly 3 more symptoms to add to my 6 DPO.

I am SUPER emotional! Either... I'm going nuts.. or something LOL. I CRIED... like balled my eyes out at some kids TV show where the sister was gonna sing (who couldn't sing good at all) at a competition, but had an allergic reaction and her tongue swelled..lol... so the sister who had been at the practices sang instead and sounded amazing... and I CRIED my eye's out. LOL what the heck!? lol.

And today My since of smell was rediculous. I was by a vending machine and could swear I could smell a funk coming from the heat it was creating and nearly barfed. Then a Man's BO I could smell and nearly blew chunks. I work with alot of sweaty guys soo the fact that I smelled this guy he either stunk really bad or my sense of smell is going crazy. Lol.

Errr what is the 3rd one??? Lol I forgot it... >=/

Oh yea, and IDK if this is a symptom or from illness... but I am not wanting anykind of food. I bought my favorite meal today and couldn't even force myself to take a second bite. :/


----------



## SparklezP

11DPO- i have a cold!!!! :cry: sore throat, stuffy nose!!!!! and all my back and legs are stiff like i've been beaten with a really huge stick! this peeing thing is killing me as well...


i have no idea what to think....

by the 30th i should have a definite answer!


----------



## inaru816

3 DPO and boy am I gassy, headaches, heartburn! I know TMI, but wow. Is it all in my mind? Or could this be the month?


----------



## MrsRB

Hi ladies! CONGRATS MRSFOSTER! Well I know for sure my ticker is wrong lol but I am 3 or 4 days late for my period and Ive been having mild cramping for the last 3days and I thought AF was coming but still no show! Also I am very gassy lol & BBs are sensitive. I am usually crampy the day before AF and then she comes 3days is very unusual I am testing tomorrow though! One more day and then hopefully I get my BFP!


----------



## LilDreamy

Good Luck Sparklez and MrsRB both of you guys sound promising!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## RorysMom

I'm 16dpo and have had 2 BFNs, one at 14dpo and one today. I still feel fatigued, still have cold symptoms, cramps and twinges, more cm, elevated temp, and headaches/dizziness. But AF still hasn't showed, so... who knows? It seems like I have different symptoms every cycle, so I can't honestly say that any of it means anything. This puts me and DH at a year of trying.


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies, congrats on the BFP!!

Im 5 dpo, and since 2 dpo my chest has hurt awful. also really creamy cm and alot of it!!!!!!!! Cant wait to test. My temps have been really high and steady. 

Wishing you all tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## SparklezP

LilDreamy said:


> Good Luck Sparklez and MrsRB both of you guys sound promising!!! :D :happydance:

thanks hun! my cold has gone to the full blown extent. my nose is extremely runny and this cold came out of nowhere. i haven't had a cold in ages!!!!
LilDreamy i hope this is it for all of us. 1 BFP down already.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilDreamy

7 DPO - And not much symptoms for me, minus a cold, not wanting to eat much, backache, and headache. I have very LITTLE creamy cm.. icky... but that's it.
From all the sickness/tylenol and lack of eating I prob ruined my chances. Good luck to everyone else!! 

I really REALLY hope to see more BFPs!!! :)


----------



## bubblegirl

congrats mrsfoster :)

And ladies, I'm still in! Af hasn't arrived and I'm 17 dpo today. I've been crampy, have a headache and my breasts feel more tender than ever. I've also been very wet down there...

Well, I have my fingers crossed for myself and of course for all you ladies! :dust:


----------



## MrsRB

Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP


----------



## bubblegirl

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP


Yeah! congrats!! :D:happydance:


----------



## pinkchucks

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP

Congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## CloverMouse

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP

YAY :happydance:
Congrats!


----------



## mumofto

Hi anyone in the tww?? im 1-2 dpo need a tww buddy =D


----------



## KamIAm

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP


Ooooo!!! Huge Congrats Raven!!! :happydance::happydance:

Please keep us posted with how your doing!!! :flower:

Yay!!! Another :bfp::bfp:


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY!!!! CONGRATS MrsRB!!!! :D :D :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KamIAm

OK ... I'm obsessing again.... Just can't wait to test!!! LOL :happydance:


----------



## inaru816

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP

Congratulations to you! Hope that baby dust rubs off on the rest of us! :winkwink:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Congrats to anyone who got their bfp since I last posted!!
I'm due for af today and so far nothing :shrug: I do have cramps though so I'm a tad worried. All of my tests seem bfn. I've had a couple with the faintest of faint lines....and I mean I need to tweak to bring the pink color out. Am thinking maybe my cycle days were off a bit this month, who knows! I guess I'll wait and find out, one way or another!


----------



## bellacat

I am usually so regular - medicated cycle - three big follicles ( 23,25 and 32!) trigger - and off to the TTW.

Today is 15 days past iui and nothing. BPN and no AF at all. Not a drop of pink, purple, brown, white or any other color in the crayon box. I did cramp like regular period cramps for three days before AF was expected to the point I thought I was just going to start a few days earlier than normal, but nope.

How can it be that there's no AF but negatives on HPT? It HAS to be either/or at some point but dang. If I'm not preggers, then fine - lets get our period on and end the madness. If I'm late on a period, great, lets have a freaking positive pee stick. 

Is this usually what happens??


----------



## LlamaTree

i've been off BC since June, but have had long (39 day) cycles for the last 2...ugh, even more waiting!

This time I'm 10 DPO as of today, tested with First Response Early Response, but it was negative. I'm going to try to wait til Saturday to test again...period not due til 11/1.

-My bbs have been feeling super heavy, like they were made of lead, and oddly enough my nipples are pointier than usual (odd, I know). 
-I've also been really tired (slept 12 hours last night) and have had odd, vivid dreams, including one after I tested this morning and got a BFN where I tested and got a really fast, dark positive. Maybe that's a good sign.
-My cheeks were getting flushed the last few nights, even though I wasn't hot.
-I had a nosebleed yesterday morning right as a woke up.
-Last one with TMI, had a HUGE amount of thick CM at 7 DPO, but that has seemed to go away.

If I don't get a BFP, and all these symptoms are fake, I swear, someone should lock me up in the loony bin.


----------



## crazychick31

Hi All :hugs: 

Lovin the thread :thumbup:

Congrats on the :bfp: s heres hoping to lots more :flower:

I'm currently 8 dpo and the things ive noticed this month that have been different from the other months weve been ttc are :

o-present Ridiculously tired! Been in bed by 10pm every night 
6 & 8 dpo Really strong headaches that I cant shift 
3 & 5 dpo Bouts of dizziness when standing from sitting 
2 & 5 dpo Massive spot came out on both days, I mean huge! 2dpo was on 
left side of face and 5 dpo was on right side! Also have 'rash' 
type spots on my chest. No where else which makes me think its
not an allergy
6'7 & 8 dpo Really windy!! :blush:
4,5 & 6 dpo Waking through the night, usually sleep right through till alarm
6 & 8 dpo Sore throat, woke this morning and it was like someone had 
rubbed it with sand paper!
7 dpo Feeling as though :witch: had arrived! Cramps exactly the same
as :af: and also just the 'feeling' you get when shes arrived
8 dpo Massive temp dip, right below coverline!! 

I havent included the bloating, cramps, stuffy nose or back ache as I get these every 2ww anyway so they're not different 'signs' 

:dust: to all still waiting 

xx


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*


----------



## akilgore2012

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP

Woohoo!! Congrats girl!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## momofone08

MrsRB said:


> Went to the doctors this morning and...got my BFP


CONGRATULATIONS! happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How exciting, This thread is getting lucky!


----------



## momofone08

Mummyjohnson said:


> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*


CONGRATS!!! H & H 9 months!!!

YAY 3 :bfp: 's so far! Lets all get them ladies!


----------



## midlifemama

Mummyjohnson said:


> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*

:happydance:
How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:


----------



## midlifemama

Did any of you ladies with the BFP use pre seed and the cups? 

You are all so blessed! H&H 9 months!!! WAHOO!!


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I'm not sure what pre seed is. I've had very painful boobs, although they feel much better today. Back has been aching on and off and looking a little bloated on the belly. Tbh my symptoms this time are completely different from my last pregnancy. *baby dust to all* x x


----------



## mumofto

midlifemama said:


> Mummyjohnson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*
> 
> :happydance:
> How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:Click to expand...

thick creamy white cm is a very good sign, i used pre seed this month just hoping it works ive also got the instead cups but saving them for next month im hoping i wont need them!


----------



## midlifemama

mumofto said:


> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyjohnson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*
> 
> :happydance:
> How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> thick creamy white cm is a very good sign, i used pre seed this month just hoping it works ive also got the instead cups but saving them for next month im hoping i wont need them!Click to expand...

I really like the cup...no wet spot or leakage. Probably will use it all the time now just because there is no mess! I am hoping the combo of the 2 work!


----------



## mumofto

midlifemama said:


> mumofto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyjohnson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*
> 
> :happydance:
> How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> thick creamy white cm is a very good sign, i used pre seed this month just hoping it works ive also got the instead cups but saving them for next month im hoping i wont need them!Click to expand...
> 
> I really like the cup...no wet spot or leakage. Probably will use it all the time now just because there is no mess! I am hoping the combo of the 2 work!Click to expand...

fx'd hunni :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

mumofto said:


> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumofto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyjohnson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*
> 
> :happydance:
> How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> thick creamy white cm is a very good sign, i used pre seed this month just hoping it works ive also got the instead cups but saving them for next month im hoping i wont need them!Click to expand...
> 
> I really like the cup...no wet spot or leakage. Probably will use it all the time now just because there is no mess! I am hoping the combo of the 2 work!Click to expand...
> 
> fx'd hunni :happydance:Click to expand...

I really liked the cups. Worked great


----------



## midlifemama

momofone08 said:


> mumofto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumofto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummyjohnson said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's girls! I just got mine too -or rather my hubby did. My morning urine sample got left in the bathroom and he sneaked upstairs and tested it without me knowing and got a bfp from it! Can't believe how cheeky he is, but he's rather pleased with himself and I'm glad he did it now! x x *baby dust*
> 
> :happydance:
> How awesome for you!!!! YAY!!!! I am onlt 5 dpo so have another 7-10 before I can test...anything to look for. Right now only thick creamy white cm..:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> thick creamy white cm is a very good sign, i used pre seed this month just hoping it works ive also got the instead cups but saving them for next month im hoping i wont need them!Click to expand...
> 
> I really like the cup...no wet spot or leakage. Probably will use it all the time now just because there is no mess! I am hoping the combo of the 2 work!Click to expand...
> 
> fx'd hunni :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I really liked the cups. Worked greatClick to expand...

Thanks for all of the fx'd! Momofone08...you are 1 day ahead of me on dpo!! Please keep me posted with yours


----------



## momofone08

will do midlifemama! Hoping this is finally our month! And all of yours as well!!!!!!!!!! 
FXed for everyone. :dust:


----------



## ace28

mumofto said:


> Hi anyone in the tww?? im 1-2 dpo need a tww buddy =D

If you're still looking for a TWW, I'm 4DPO... wanna be buddies?


----------



## pinkchucks

Ending 10DPO
Thinking I might be out.
Crampy and had brownish whitish CM today.
Temp still up, but will probably drop in the AM. :(
Seems like AF is coming early.

Only thing that's got me confused is the dizziness. 
The dizziness is horrible. :(


----------



## LilDreamy

8 DPO - A little bit of veiny BB's, tingling bb's, a little bit of white cm and emotional. And that's about it. :) GL EVERYONE!

Yikes! Sorry for double post!


----------



## LilDreamy

8 DPO - A little bit of Veiny BB's, some tingeling in BB's, A little creamy cm, acne, and really emotional crying over nothing.
Think AF might be closer than I thought. :/


----------



## KamIAm

I caved this morning..... :shrug: I'm only 7 dpo and I tested ... :blush:

Got the :bfn: flashing back at me SOOOO has made me decide I am not gonna test anymore unless my AF doesn't show or I'm a lot closer .... Icky 

Good Luck Ladies and keep us posted about your symptoms and test results!! :hugs:


----------



## christina_r

Question for you girls-

I think I am am 7DPO. I took at test this morning..... I know too soon :dohh: Couldn't help it. It was BFN (I know your shocked). 

My question is this though. My BBs used to be real sensitive and sore and they seem to be getting better. Still a little sore. My cramping seems to be going away. Very little cramping still here. The only symptom that seems to be hanging around is the gas. 

Has anyone ever had their symptoms fade and still been pregnant?


----------



## DBZ34

Can I join you ladies? 

I've been an avid symptom spotter since starting to TTC. So I can tell you that this cycle has been much different than the last few. Mostly in terms of symptoms. The last two cycles I've had all sorts of symptoms and so many of them. This cycle, I've had very few. I wonder if the change is a good thing...but I guess I'll have to wait a few more days to find out. 

Here's a list of symptoms: 
1DPO - nothing
2-4 DPO - gassy, runny/stuffy nose
5 DPO - gassy, bloated, skin break out, dull cramps, dizzy
6-7 DPO - gassy, skin break out, dull cramps, runny/stuffy nose, big temp drop at 7DPO, but the time I took my temp was different 
8 DPO -tired, still breaking out, gassy, a couple of cramps, temp rising again

I'm hoping this is my month. Last cycle at 8 DPO, I had 16 symptoms listed on countdown to pg, this month, I have four. I wonder if I'm just not noticing things as much this month or if it is different and different = good news. I can't wait to test, but I'm waiting until after AF is late to do it...


----------



## MrsRB

Thank you ladies! I am so excited...10months of BFN and then we start NTNP and we get our BFP! And just 3months after my sister! I thought I'd drop back by and leave some of my symptoms and what we did this month. Since we were NTNP I can't tell you EXTACTLY how many DPO I was when symptoms started but I'll try my best!

Me & DH Baby Danced everyday for 7days (Around Ovulation) lol I guess it was an extra horny week (TMI IM SRY! LOL) 
I think it was around 9DPO when I started to get extra sleepy
Around 11DPO I got kinda sick...which almost never happens! This lasted like 4days plus still i was tired. 
Around 14DPO I started being super gassy! I was convinced I was pregnant but scared to see another BFN so I made a doctors appointment for yesterday and got my BFP. My period was due on the 23rd! I hope there are many more BFPs coming soon! I wish you guys lots of baby dust!


----------



## Amandamb1108

i am 8 DPO. i tested this morning and of coarse BFN (i was hopeful cause with my daughter i got a BFP at 7dpo) as far as symptoms go im just really emotional everything is making me cry today.


----------



## LilDreamy

christina_r said:


> Question for you girls-
> 
> I think I am am 7DPO. I took at test this morning..... I know too soon :dohh: Couldn't help it. It was BFN (I know your shocked).
> 
> My question is this though. My BBs used to be real sensitive and sore and they seem to be getting better. Still a little sore. My cramping seems to be going away. Very little cramping still here. The only symptom that seems to be hanging around is the gas.
> 
> Has anyone ever had their symptoms fade and still been pregnant?

With all honesty. I didn't have ANY symptoms when I was pregnant with my first. I didn't know for sure I was pregnant until 1 day before my AF I noticed a RIDICULOUS amount of dark veins on my BB's and right then, I just new I was pregnant. && Sure enough. I was! :) Sooo good luck!

&& Thanks MrsRB for telling us those symptoms you had!!! I hope you have a super happy and healthy 10 months!! :)


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

9 dpo today. Nose is still a little stuffy. Had some pretty bad heartburn only when laying down. 6 days till AF is due!


----------



## LilDreamy

AF is soon approaching. :cry:
I don't think this is my month ladies. Will try again in a year. :cry:

Good luck everyone!
No symptoms. Just cramping. >=/


----------



## crazychick31

crazychick31 said:


> Hi All :hugs:
> 
> Lovin the thread :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on the :bfp: s heres hoping to lots more :flower:
> 
> I'm currently 8 dpo and the things ive noticed this month that have been different from the other months weve been ttc are :
> 
> o-present Ridiculously tired! Been in bed by 10pm every night
> 6 & 8 dpo Really strong headaches that I cant shift
> 3 & 5 dpo Bouts of dizziness when standing from sitting
> 2 & 5 dpo Massive spot came out on both days, I mean huge! 2dpo was on
> left side of face and 5 dpo was on right side! Also have 'rash'
> type spots on my chest. No where else which makes me think its
> not an allergy
> 6'7 & 8 dpo Really windy!! :blush:
> 4,5 & 6 dpo Waking through the night, usually sleep right through till alarm
> 6 & 8 dpo Sore throat, woke this morning and it was like someone had
> rubbed it with sand paper!
> 7 dpo Feeling as though :witch: had arrived! Cramps exactly the same
> as :af: and also just the 'feeling' you get when shes arrived
> 8 dpo Massive temp dip, right below coverline!!
> 
> I havent included the bloating, cramps, stuffy nose or back ache as I get these every 2ww anyway so they're not different 'signs'
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting
> 
> xx

Now 10dpo, have noticed the following 

8 dpo still really tired, gassy and a headache that just wouldnt budge!
8,9 & 10dpo dry mouth and really thirsty and sneezing alot


----------



## Canada8

MrsRB said:


> Thank you ladies! I am so excited...10months of BFN and then we start NTNP and we get our BFP! And just 3months after my sister! I thought I'd drop back by and leave some of my symptoms and what we did this month. Since we were NTNP I can't tell you EXTACTLY how many DPO I was when symptoms started but I'll try my best!
> 
> Me & DH Baby Danced everyday for 7days (Around Ovulation) lol I guess it was an extra horny week (TMI IM SRY! LOL)
> I think it was around 9DPO when I started to get extra sleepy
> Around 11DPO I got kinda sick...which almost never happens! This lasted like 4days plus still i was tired.
> Around 14DPO I started being super gassy! I was convinced I was pregnant but scared to see another BFN so I made a doctors appointment for yesterday and got my BFP. My period was due on the 23rd! I hope there are many more BFPs coming soon! I wish you guys lots of baby dust!


What a great story! Thank you and a big congrats to you! What a great early Christmas gift


----------



## MrsMoo72

7dpo: Er...a cough...does that count?!!:winkwink:


----------



## promise07

Hi all! I'd love to join in  

So many symptoms, how is everyone dealing with all of these symptoms when they can mimmick PMS? It drives me batty, so I try not to obsess every cycle, just every 3rd cycle 

*1-2dpo *
Nothing

*3dpo*
started cramping last night, like AF cramps and noticed a spot on the TP, light pink. Had a moment of dizziness and got kind of tired, went straigtht to sleep when I got home.

*4dpo*
Cramping today and noticed way more spotting on tp, seems to be getting darker. I'm contemplating taking some NPC to try to lengthen out my LP, not sure what's going on and hoping to make it another 10 days. Seriously feels like AF is around the corner :(:nope:


----------



## KamIAm

I'm 8 dpo and still feeling terrible!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I will not test, I will not test, I will not test..... :wacko: :haha: 

FX's for you all! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## MrsRB

Canada8 said:


> MrsRB said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I am so excited...10months of BFN and then we start NTNP and we get our BFP! And just 3months after my sister! I thought I'd drop back by and leave some of my symptoms and what we did this month. Since we were NTNP I can't tell you EXTACTLY how many DPO I was when symptoms started but I'll try my best!
> 
> Me & DH Baby Danced everyday for 7days (Around Ovulation) lol I guess it was an extra horny week (TMI IM SRY! LOL)
> I think it was around 9DPO when I started to get extra sleepy
> Around 11DPO I got kinda sick...which almost never happens! This lasted like 4days plus still i was tired.
> Around 14DPO I started being super gassy! I was convinced I was pregnant but scared to see another BFN so I made a doctors appointment for yesterday and got my BFP. My period was due on the 23rd! I hope there are many more BFPs coming soon! I wish you guys lots of baby dust!
> 
> 
> What a great story! Thank you and a big congrats to you! What a great early Christmas giftClick to expand...

We decided not to tell family until christmas...I'm soooo bad with secrets so I hope I can hold it till then! Lol it happened just in time cause after thanksgiving it OH birthday, then our anniversary, christmas, then my birthday...this baby is the ultimate gift!


----------



## CajunCoco

KamIAm said:


> I'm 8 dpo and still feeling terrible!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will not test, I will not test, I will not test..... :wacko: :haha:
> 
> FX's for you all! Keep us posted!!!


I think I'll use that chant! :thumbup:
I'm promising myself that I won't test until the day after AF is expected. Almost There!! :happydance:
Who knew I'd be so happy to poas lol


----------



## KamIAm

Ladies, I have a question and really hoping someone can help ..

I have been experiencing increased amounts of CM since 2 dpo BUT now I'm 8 dpo and notice a decrease in the amount...... ???? ..... :shrug: 

Is that a bad sign? AF coming?? If I was preg, wouldn't I still be having loads??? I am having tons of other symptoms but don't know if it's just my mind running wild and being nit picky.... :shrug:

Thanks Girls.... Hope we all get our BFP soon!!!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Brushed my teeth last night and my gums were bleeding. Hope its a good sign! Kamiam my cm decreased around 8 dpo as well. Every woman is different! Fx!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I haven't noticed a lot of CM in either of my pregnancies so think it maybe different for everyone? 

7DPO - starting to feel little bit dizzy & nauseous this aft (or am i imagining things now??!! :wacko:)

Hang in there girls xxx


----------



## pinkchucks

Still think I'm out.
No cramps today, but still brown CM.
Temp stayed the same.
I anticipate a drop in the AM and full flow.
Sad, but trying to remain positive.


----------



## DBZ34

It's true, CM is different for everyone. I have lots of CM during my TWW and AF has shown up right on time every month...


----------



## DBZ34

9DPO: Feeling a bit rumbly in the belly, still gassy :haha:, a couple of brief twinges, a bout of heartburn after eating dinner and this morning while I was laying in bed (bizarre), and so tired. But that's it. I'm not used to this lack of symptoms. Seems like I've had a ton since I've started TTCing and not to have any is sort of confusing.:shrug: I'm ready for the TWW to be over so I can test and find out what's going on. :winkwink:


----------



## puppycat

:wave: ladies

Can I join the SS party? :flower:

I'm 4dpo today, had a UTI before ov and it was delayed by 4 days - not sure if these are linked? 

Have had a dull ache since before ov which I assumed was UTI but that's practically gone now and still achey :(

Sniffly, sneezing constantly, pink on TP 2 dpo - odd because it's too early for IB and now I have thrush - not impressed! Haha.

:dust:


----------



## mumofto

ace28 said:


> mumofto said:
> 
> 
> Hi anyone in the tww?? im 1-2 dpo need a tww buddy =D
> 
> If you're still looking for a TWW, I'm 4DPO... wanna be buddies?Click to expand...

hi of course any symptoms? ive been very tired today and since ov ive been having what i think is ov pain on both sides like shooting across my tummy bit ov heartburn and (TMI) my cm was green this morning like creamy lotion its ment to be a preg sign so fx'd xx


----------



## LilDreamy

9 DPO - Cramping, Head ache, exhaustion, and A cold.


----------



## Hill2011

Hi all! I'm only a couple of dpo - not having any symptoms yet apart from odd twinges in right hand side - think that may just be linked to O though!


----------



## twickywabbit

1-4dpo- Nothing
5dpo- Twinge??
6dpo- Fatigue :bfn: ( I just had to test, lol)

Who knows what tomorrow(7dpo) brings, hopefully more symptoms.


----------



## AnnLav

10DPO. Super super tired all the time, BBs keep having twinging pains, super irritable. CM finally slowed down quite a bit, I had a TON a couple of days ago. Trying my hardest not to test for a few days!!


----------



## mrsfoster

Well it must of been evap lines...AF got me :(


----------



## DBZ34

Oh no! :hugs: mrsfoster. Sorry AF got you. You know, I just came across a thread talking about how a bunch of people on BnB have gotten evaps using Equate brand tests. I'm sorry that happened to you too. I hope next month is your lucky one... :hugs:


----------



## Amandamb1108

9 DPO, BFN and no symptoms to note, i feel fairly normal. last night i did have extreme leg cramps it seemed like every time i would move my legs one of them would cramp up so bad i would scream. can that be a symptom?


----------



## SLCMommy

Hello! I am testing sometime this coming week! (I've tested today and yesterday and got BFN's but than again, it's still really early for me!) here are my symptoms so far!

*3 DPO- Twinges near my pelvic area, headache
4 DPO - light nausea, watery CM, low but hard cervix, stomach cramps like AF
5 DPO - increased appetite, BFN today
6 DPO (today) - FATIGUE slept until noon, + a nap..and I could sleep right now again..., tender bbs but there not THAT noticeable..just a slight tenderness in the "meat" of my breasts, BFN today *


----------



## Canada8

SLCMommy said:


> Hello! I am testing sometime this coming week! (I've tested today and yesterday and got BFN's but than again, it's still really early for me!) here are my symptoms so far!
> 
> *3 DPO- Twinges near my pelvic area, headache
> 4 DPO - light nausea, watery CM, low but hard cervix, stomach cramps like AF
> 5 DPO - increased appetite, BFN today
> 6 DPO (today) - FATIGUE slept until noon, + a nap..and I could sleep right now again..., tender bbs but there not THAT noticeable..just a slight tenderness in the "meat" of my breasts, BFN today *

I am having the same symptoms.....I am 6-7 dpo.....the cramps scare me....I'm feeling they are different than before, but I don't know if it is just my mind....when did u get a positive opk? I BDed from 17-22 hoping we are winners!! Baby dust to you


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada8 said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I am testing sometime this coming week! (I've tested today and yesterday and got BFN's but than again, it's still really early for me!) here are my symptoms so far!
> 
> *3 DPO- Twinges near my pelvic area, headache
> 4 DPO - light nausea, watery CM, low but hard cervix, stomach cramps like AF
> 5 DPO - increased appetite, BFN today
> 6 DPO (today) - FATIGUE slept until noon, + a nap..and I could sleep right now again..., tender bbs but there not THAT noticeable..just a slight tenderness in the "meat" of my breasts, BFN today *
> 
> I am having the same symptoms.....I am 6-7 dpo.....the cramps scare me....I'm feeling they are different than before, but I don't know if it is just my mind....when did u get a positive opk? I BDed from 17-22 hoping we are winners!! Baby dust to youClick to expand...

No way! We BD 17-23! When are you going to test?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OK so OH got tired of my begging and we're having a renegade month of trying! Only 5dpo but this is what I've experienced so far. 

1-3 dpo- cramping in left side of my stomach, tugging feeling when I stretch in the same side. Backache.
2-4dpo- same cramping, increase in CM
3-5 dpo- super tired. Last night and the night before Slept 11pm-11am. Also really vivid dreams!! Same with backache, 
5dpo (today)- really achey boobs (this doesn't even happen as a symptom of AF)

Congrats on the BFPs, so sorry for the BFN and FX'd for the rest of us!!!


----------



## KamIAm

I'm still hanging in there.... Trying not to test til at least 10-12 dpo ...:wacko:

I think I am picking apart every tiny "sign".... Crazyyyyyy LOL!

2dpo- started feeling different, icky, GAS, backache, small temp increase, flu like symptoms.. Just thought I was coming down with something

3-6 dpo (about) had a TON, increase in CM, gas, SUPER sleepy, body aches,not much appetite, cramping and painful BD :shrug:

7-9dpo- same as above, just added... lots of nausea, tummy ache, more tired, increased appetite...

This morning, very icky... lots of gas, decrease in CM,tummy & back ache and lots of bloating...sooo can't tell if It's AF coming or not.... :shrug:

Good Luck to all!! Congrats on BFP's!


----------



## Canada8

SLCMommy said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I am testing sometime this coming week! (I've tested today and yesterday and got BFN's but than again, it's still really early for me!) here are my symptoms so far!
> 
> *3 DPO- Twinges near my pelvic area, headache
> 4 DPO - light nausea, watery CM, low but hard cervix, stomach cramps like AF
> 5 DPO - increased appetite, BFN today
> 6 DPO (today) - FATIGUE slept until noon, + a nap..and I could sleep right now again..., tender bbs but there not THAT noticeable..just a slight tenderness in the "meat" of my breasts, BFN today *
> 
> I am having the same symptoms.....I am 6-7 dpo.....the cramps scare me....I'm feeling they are different than before, but I don't know if it is just my mind....when did u get a positive opk? I BDed from 17-22 hoping we are winners!! Baby dust to youClick to expand...
> 
> No way! We BD 17-23! When are you going to test?Click to expand...


I am thinking fri or sat. Got a +opk on the 21......I have slight af cramps today and moody.....ugh I just don't know what to think


----------



## LilDreamy

10 DPO... i think...Nothing really today... Except I felt something weird in my uterus... or maybe I'm imagining it.. lol.

Laying on my stomach it felt like I Felt it expand. But probably just gas. LOL. =]


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

LilDreamy said:


> 10 DPO... i think...Nothing really today... Except I felt something weird in my uterus... or maybe I'm imagining it.. lol.
> 
> Laying on my stomach it felt like I Felt it expand. But probably just gas. LOL. =]

Lol LilDreamy, I do that too! I'm lying on my side and it starts to ache, I must be pregnant!!!! (Can't be that I just need to stretch!!) I just make myself crazy!!! :wacko:

FX'd for us that we're not imagining it this month!!!

:dust:


----------



## puppycat

kmbabycrazy said:


> OK so OH got tired of my begging and we're having a renegade month of trying! Only 5dpo but this is what I've experienced so far.
> 
> 1-3 dpo- cramping in left side of my stomach, tugging feeling when I stretch in the same side. Backache.
> 2-4dpo- same cramping, increase in CM
> 3-5 dpo- super tired. Last night and the night before Slept 11pm-11am. Also really vivid dreams!! Same with backache,
> 5dpo (today)- really achey boobs (this doesn't even happen as a symptom of AF)
> 
> Congrats on the BFPs, so sorry for the BFN and FX'd for the rest of us!!!

Could've written this list myself! Am 5dpo too - only thing not on there is thrush :growlmad: - pants!


----------



## SLCMommy

7 DPO - siatic pain (weird, huh?) and increased smell sensitivity.


----------



## DBZ34

10 DPO: A drop in temperature today but I'm hoping it's an implantation dip and not an impending AF dip, since it's still early yet. 5 more days until AF should show, but I wouldn't put it past her to show up early. Mild nausea early this morning, very tired, gassy, some acid reflux after meals, creamy CM, and a backache. But that's about it. Still down from the number of symptoms I had last month. I've been wondering if that just means that my hormones have finally settled down after getting off BCP 5 months ago. I guess I'll see in a few more days.


----------



## KamIAm

I think I have myself pretty convinced I am NOT this month...:shrug:

Definately gonna wait to test tho...


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy Halloween Everyone! If you celebrate, I hope you have fun & safe celebrations!!

​My daughter & I​


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I haven't posted for a few days. I'm 4 days late for af which always makes me happy lol! I don't really have much for symptoms at this point.....I have the occasional sharp shooting pains in my breasts which I had with my third baby, I'm incredibly up and down in my moods (feeling really like crying which is so not like me), SOOOOO tired no matter how much I sleep. So this morning I tested and didn't really see anything....it was on an Answer brand. And I tested yesterday on Answer and FR and while I thought I saw "something" I wasn't so sure. So anyway....something made me test again this after-noon with my ic (I had a stash of like 35 left....from earlypregnancytests.com) So I took one of those and thought I saw a line. Well, I sure did!! It went super pink! But thinking it was a fluke, did another. Super faint line. Next test, no line. Tried to wait but caved and did another FR tonight....that one was questionable, I should have waited for morning :dohh: So cautiously tonight, I'm thinking I've got my bfp!! Take a look at my thread if you'd like to in the pregnancy test section! I REALLY hope that the test in the morning is even better, but won't get my hopes up since they ARE ic and could be flawed.


----------



## SLCMommy

I couldn't help it....I caved in & took a test tonight at 8 DPO. It was a BFN.:nope:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Now 6dpo and on top of the other symptoms i'm experiencing some more. 

--I am so tired it's untrue, slept so much this weekend and really struggled to get up this morning despite sleeping 12 hours the night before. 
--Feeling sick, in fact I was a little last night. 
--My backache is getting worse but cramping has died down a little.
--Pain in my boobs is getting worse, it's like a dull heavy ache, the only way I can describe it is like when you've just had a baby and your proper milk supply (not colostrum) comes in, except only the start, not quite as bad as when it's fully come through. 

Saying all this though, I think I might have a bladder infection as for the past few days i've been having to pee a lot (been waking up in the night) and it twinges a little at the end. However, usually when i have a bladder infection (quite susceptible) I am straining on the first day...but this time, when i have to pee i pee a lot despite the fact I only went an hour ago and haven't drank anything in between and there's no fidgity feeling like needing to cross my legs that I usually get. 

So i don't know if i'm in or out.


----------



## Canada8

Morning

I'm 8-9dpo and it looks like I got a mini boob job...lol
Looks like they grew over night. I also woke up starving! I am not overly sleepy tho....mouth is dry and a little white cm
I can't wait to test, but trying to hold out until the 5th


----------



## KamIAm

Good Morning and Happy Halloween!!!:flower:


Well, I caved this morning... I'm 10 dpo and tested .... Got a :bfn:

Well poopy... Everyone is telling me that it's still too early, but it really isn't is it... I feel like if I was preg, it would show by now, right?????? 

Trying to stay in the middle of this emotional rollercoaster... Don't wanna get my hopes up .....

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## EndoGirl

No idea what is going on with my body this month. A plethora of irratic symtptoms. Opk and cm estimate ovulated probably wednesdAy: leaving me at about 5dpo today. Sat night through Sunday night had throbbing cramps (never have it after ovulation only during&had those tue-wed) ; temp rose and now dropped drastically this am. Today the throbbing cramps are gone and only sharp pangs and constipation.

This week is usually a no symptom of anything week for me: no idea what is up:)!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

EndoGirl said:


> No idea what is going on with my body this month. A plethora of irratic symtptoms. Opk and cm estimate ovulated probably wednesdAy: leaving me at about 5dpo today. Sat night through Sunday night had throbbing cramps (never have it after ovulation only during&had those tue-wed) ; temp rose and now dropped drastically this am. Today the throbbing cramps are gone and only sharp pangs and constipation.
> 
> This week is usually a no symptom of anything week for me: no idea what is up:)!

Hoping it's a good sign. FX'd for your BFP this month xxx


----------



## EndoGirl

kmbabycrazy said:


> EndoGirl said:
> 
> 
> No idea what is going on with my body this month. A plethora of irratic symtptoms. Opk and cm estimate ovulated probably wednesdAy: leaving me at about 5dpo today. Sat night through Sunday night had throbbing cramps (never have it after ovulation only during&had those tue-wed) ; temp rose and now dropped drastically this am. Today the throbbing cramps are gone and only sharp pangs and constipation.
> 
> This week is usually a no symptom of anything week for me: no idea what is up:)!
> 
> Hoping it's a good sign. FX'd for your BFP this month xxxClick to expand...

Thanks so much km! Me too:). It's just so difficult to know, what is real and what is wishful neurotic thinking ...or both :).


----------



## SLCMommy

Canada8 said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm 8-9dpo and it looks like I got a mini boob job...lol
> Looks like they grew over night. I also woke up starving! I am not overly sleepy tho....mouth is dry and a little white cm
> I can't wait to test, but trying to hold out until the 5th

Hey! I am also 8 DPO & I've gotten BFN's until now. Sure, it's early but I tried anyways. :shrug: I can't wait to test again either...I originally was going to wait until November 5th...which I probably should but I don't know if I can hold off that long... lol!


----------



## SLCMommy

KamIAm said:


> Good Morning and Happy Halloween!!!:flower:
> 
> 
> Well, I caved this morning... I'm 10 dpo and tested .... Got a :bfn:
> 
> Well poopy... Everyone is telling me that it's still too early, but it really isn't is it... I feel like if I was preg, it would show by now, right??????
> 
> Trying to stay in the middle of this emotional rollercoaster... Don't wanna get my hopes up .....
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!!!

I never thought that 10 DPO was "too early" either....I'm 8 DPO and I got a BFN. I guess the only time you can be sure that you have a BFN is when AF comes, lol


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Well.....I don't know what to think now. I took a test at 1:30 am because I couldn't sleep and that one had a light pink line too. The 2 from this morning don't seem to be positive :shrug: I can't wait to get to walmart later and get a better test!!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Feeling out. I know pregnancy and pms symptoms are close. I am just feeling like it is definite pms, as i just feel grouchy. Lol AF due in 3 days, So i guess we'll see.


----------



## KamIAm

10 dpo and not feeling any better ...

Still having body aches, gas, weird stuffy chest like I am getting a chest cold, shortness of breath, nausea-just threw up :blush:, super sleepy, no energy, crampy BUT tested a BFN this morning....TOO EARLY STILL or Not my month???:shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

KamIAm said:


> 10 dpo and not feeling any better ...
> 
> Still having body aches, gas, weird stuffy chest like I am getting a chest cold, shortness of breath, nausea-just threw up :blush:, super sleepy, no energy, crampy BUT tested a BFN this morning....TOO EARLY STILL or Not my month???:shrug:

I am 8 DPO but with same exact symptoms.... could be still too early but I don't know, AFM, I'm personally feeling this just wasn't my month.


----------



## KamIAm

Wow, If I'm NOT preg, I have honestly just lost my mind LOL! these symptoms are soooo crazy aren't they! ...:wacko:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

So I have 7 positives and then a ton of negatives....on various tests!! So what do I believe?!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey! :wave:

3kiddos - If I were you, that would seem really confusing...:-k but I know in a heartbeat I'd call my midwives office & ask to come in for a blood pregnancy test.

KamIAm - I know the feeling! 

Tiffany - You never truly know until AF comes, although if someone gets a BFN a few days before AF is due, that can be pretty discouraging. Keep us posted!!

AFM, I did something naughty & tested....again. :-#[-X I had ONE more clearblue digital test & I took it today with FMU. Today I am 9 DPO. I got a BFN. I don't know what I was thinking...:shrug: Now i'm all out of tests. :dohh::growlmad::nope::blush:


----------



## yazoo

I've just noticed this threat. its a great idea. I was actually looking online for 2WW symptoms so to come here and see would be great. 

According to FF I am 5 dpo. Yesterday I was getting twinges and pains in my lower left abdomen & I also had backache. I have been waking up this past couple of nights and unable to get back to sleep for a long time but today the cramps & the backache is gone so I don't know.


----------



## DBZ34

The thing with testing early is that the egg might not have had a chance to implant yet. That's why women with LPs shorter than 9-10 days have trouble getting pg. 10 days is considered the minimum amount of time it takes for the egg to travel down the fallopian tubes, find a nice place to settle in for the next 9 months, and start producing the hormones that pg tests pick up (and stop AF from arriving). Sure earlier BFPs happen, but maybe their tubes are shorter or their eggs just traveled faster. Every woman is different.

So don't be discouraged if you get a BFN before 10DPO. It just means your bean hasn't finished it's journey just yet. 12-14 DPO is around the normal time for picking up a BFP...and later than that too in some cases. 

I know the temptation of POAS though, so I can't fault anyone who tests early. Just don't get too discouraged if you see a BFN. You're not out until AF shows! I hope more of us get our BFPs this month! :) :dust: 

As for me, I'm feeling like I might be out, but I won't give up just yet. 

12 DPO: Temp up slightly, but took it way early and adjusted it, which made it rise above the previous days temp. I checked the temp again later and it was about the same, so if I adjust it, it's lower than my coverline. I'm confused. So I'm not sure if AF is on her way or what. My stomach has been crazy today, which I thought might be AF related, but it may be because of some bad chinese.

other symptoms - bloated, gassy, AF-type cramps this morning, a couple of hard twinges by my belly button, and acid reflux.


----------



## KamIAm

yazoo said:


> I've just noticed this threat. its a great idea. I was actually looking online for 2WW symptoms so to come here and see would be great.
> 
> According to FF I am 5 dpo. Yesterday I was getting twinges and pains in my lower left abdomen & I also had backache. I have been waking up this past couple of nights and unable to get back to sleep for a long time but today the cramps & the backache is gone so I don't know.

Well Hello Yazoo!!! :winkwink:

I'm sorry babe, I thought you knew about this section... I've been floating thru here the last week trying to make sense out of what I am feeling, It's nice to compare notes :thumbup:

I forgot we was soo close in our cycle... It would be sooo nice if we both got our BFP's!! ....A few days ago, when I was 5dpo, I was experiencing backache and twinges also... 

I woke up today (being 10 or 11 dpo, cant' remember, whatever my ticker says) I was sooo stuffy... My nose and even my chest felt heavy & stuffy if that makes any sense .. I have been having bouts of nausea since yesterday and an increase in CM again ... I just can't wait til Friday to see what in the heck is happening to my body LOL... :haha: 

I probably do this every month but never notice all this stuff...NOW that we are TTC, man, I notice everything LOL!!

Keep me posted Yazoo, wanna hear all the symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## LilDreamy

Tiffanyamb3r said:


> Feeling out. I know pregnancy and pms symptoms are close. I am just feeling like it is definite pms, as i just feel grouchy. Lol AF due in 3 days, So i guess we'll see.

Hey! I feel the same as you and my AF is due on the same day... I think. The 3rd. :(
But I think it's coming early. Just crampy and emotional. lol... :cry:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I'm nearly a week late for af!! The place I ordered my tests from....I called them to see if they'd had reports of a bad batch or something and was actually told "it's more likely that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy". WOW. I didn't know customer service reps were allowed to give a diagnosis? All I asked about was a bad batch, not what her opinion was!! GRRRRRR. So they're sending me more tests free just in case. ugh. I had 7 positive tests followed by a bunch of negatives....no bleeding. Yesterday I had cramping, lower back ache and milky white cm. so I'm hoping that I get a bfp soon!! Oh and one more thing....yesterday "just bcuz" I took an opk.....and it was almost positive! What can that mean?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well i've been trying to talk myself out of it for 4 days but it's official - i feel nauseous! A not the kinda nausea you get from your stomach with a bug, the kind i've had with my pregnancies which feels like it's from my throat (i know that sounds weird but it's a different kind of nausea!) Trying not to get my hopes up afer a loss early this month as we were not officially trying again yet.
Also when i've just ben to the toilet (TMI warning).....there was the tiniest spot of fresh blood on tp mixed with watery cm then later, a little bit of pinkish-brown discharge??!!
If everything has gone back to normal after my mc then af would be due on about 5th which would make me about 10dpo. Tested this morn and got bfn but my previous bfp's havent shown up till 13-16dpo and have been very faint even then.
Don't feel like i've got my normal af symptoms but don't have sore bb's like previous pregnancies :wacko:

I have no idea what is going on!!! This tww is killing me :growlmad:


----------



## akilgore2012

12 DPO and feeling stupid sick! Trying not to move here so I don't yak! I also have this annoying lower back pain but who knows what it could be. We got a little crazy last night for halloween. Hah! I'll be testing in two days just to keep it safe!


----------



## KamIAm

OK, I have had enough! LOL!!! Tomorrow morning I'll be 12 dpo and I'm gonna test! If it shows negative then I'll POAS every morning til AF shows.... :haha:

Hahaha ... Let the craziness begin, heck! Who am I kidding, it began 11 days ago! LOL... :flasher:

For those who are holding out.... I applaude you... Much stronger than I!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littleprinces

akligore, im testing in two days as well, had hyper sensitive boobs which i have never had before, umm feeling a little bit nauseous and just feel different. Had shooting pains in my side the other night, that i hope was implantation pains.... Hope we all get BFP's


----------



## akilgore2012

littleprinces said:


> akligore, im testing in two days as well, had hyper sensitive boobs which i have never had before, umm feeling a little bit nauseous and just feel different. Had shooting pains in my side the other night, that i hope was implantation pains.... Hope we all get BFP's

Your symptoms sound much better than mine!! Good luck!! :thumbup:
I can't wait to see the POSITIVE results! :winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> I'm nearly a week late for af!! The place I ordered my tests from....I called them to see if they'd had reports of a bad batch or something and was actually told "it's more likely that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy". WOW. I didn't know customer service reps were allowed to give a diagnosis? All I asked about was a bad batch, not what her opinion was!! GRRRRRR. So they're sending me more tests free just in case. ugh. I had 7 positive tests followed by a bunch of negatives....no bleeding. Yesterday I had cramping, lower back ache and milky white cm. so I'm hoping that I get a bfp soon!! Oh and one more thing....yesterday "just bcuz" I took an opk.....and it was almost positive! What can that mean?!

Wow. That's ridiculous. How can someone just say something like that over the phone? 

Have you tried testing with a digi?


----------



## yazoo

KamIAm said:


> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> I've just noticed this threat. its a great idea. I was actually looking online for 2WW symptoms so to come here and see would be great.
> 
> According to FF I am 5 dpo. Yesterday I was getting twinges and pains in my lower left abdomen & I also had backache. I have been waking up this past couple of nights and unable to get back to sleep for a long time but today the cramps & the backache is gone so I don't know.
> 
> Well Hello Yazoo!!! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sorry babe, I thought you knew about this section... I've been floating thru here the last week trying to make sense out of what I am feeling, It's nice to compare notes :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot we was soo close in our cycle... It would be sooo nice if we both got our BFP's!! ....A few days ago, when I was 5dpo, I was experiencing backache and twinges also...
> 
> I woke up today (being 10 or 11 dpo, cant' remember, whatever my ticker says) I was sooo stuffy... My nose and even my chest felt heavy & stuffy if that makes any sense .. I have been having bouts of nausea since yesterday and an increase in CM again ... I just can't wait til Friday to see what in the heck is happening to my body LOL... :haha:
> 
> I probably do this every month but never notice all this stuff...NOW that we are TTC, man, I notice everything LOL!!
> 
> Keep me posted Yazoo, wanna hear all the symptoms!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Kam- It would be brilliant if we got our BFPs together. Fingers X'd. I was just saying to jojo earlier that I probably have twinges and backache every month aswell but I only notice them when I am ttc. The CM for me has increased quite a bit. I'm hoping its a good sign. 

MrsMoo- the discharge sounds like IB to me. :hugs:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

DBZ34 said:


> 3kiddosmaybe4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly a week late for af!! The place I ordered my tests from....I called them to see if they'd had reports of a bad batch or something and was actually told "it's more likely that you've experienced a chemical pregnancy". WOW. I didn't know customer service reps were allowed to give a diagnosis? All I asked about was a bad batch, not what her opinion was!! GRRRRRR. So they're sending me more tests free just in case. ugh. I had 7 positive tests followed by a bunch of negatives....no bleeding. Yesterday I had cramping, lower back ache and milky white cm. so I'm hoping that I get a bfp soon!! Oh and one more thing....yesterday "just bcuz" I took an opk.....and it was almost positive! What can that mean?!
> 
> Wow. That's ridiculous. How can someone just say something like that over the phone?
> 
> Have you tried testing with a digi?Click to expand...

I have no idea why she felt she needed to give me that bit of info over the phone....not like I asked for it or wanted it! Some people have no tact. 
I did try testing with a digi, but that was almost a week back and was bfn. I'm trying to survive this week the best I can and IF af doesn't show and I'm still getting inconsistent results, I'm going to the doc on Friday. I'm so emotional these days (not like me), always tired, lower back ache....well, you saw what I posted earlier, you know the symptoms I'm currently having! :haha: Just hope to get some answers soon....and hopefully it's what I want to hear!!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Well bought 3 frers today. Thinking about taking a test tonight. Been holding my pee for like 5 hours. And I'm 13 dpo today.


----------



## SLCMommy

Tiffany - test :)


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Tiffanyamb3r said:


> Well bought 3 frers today. Thinking about taking a test tonight. Been holding my pee for like 5 hours. And I'm 13 dpo today.

:test:


----------



## Djana83

Hello there, I would like to join this thread as well!

I'm a mommy of a 3,5 DD. DH and I decided to TTC #2.

We've tried in April, May and August this year (DH works abroad, is home every 2-3 months). Had a chemical in April, and I think an anovulatory cycle in August.

Now DH decided to NTNP, so he came home a couple of days before my AF was due in October.

We BD'd irregurarly since 5dc, and I think I have ovulated around around 13dc - which was on Saturday (according to some symptoms, CM, cervical position and cramps). As I decided not to BBT anymore I'm relying on those "obvious" symptoms which I could feel without serious tracking and measuring (mucus on paper and while taking a shower, cervical position as felt during intercourse and cramps).

By the way I had a huge migraine on Saturday, which I've never ever had before!!

Now if my body's symptoms are correct and I O'd on 29th of October, I'm around 4-5 DPO today! 

During the previous couple of days I've had following symptoms:

1. Sensitive nipples, they're kind of bigger, tender and full breasts.
2. Cramps during previous 2 days (both stomach and back ache).
3. CM turned into white rubberish think kind of stuff (normally it's creamy/milky after O)
4. I've been nausea this morning, just don't feel like eating anything.
5. I've some strang itchy feeling "down there".

Hmm, this TWW is going to be quite something I think...


----------



## SLCMommy

I got a BFN with FMU at 10 DPO. Starting to feel really discouraged. :nope:


----------



## Canada8

Did you use a first response hpt?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Just bought FRER to use with FMU tomorrow as I'll be 10dpo. If it's a BFN I will test again Monday. If it's still BFN then I'll give up until AF is due


----------



## LovingBaby

In my 2WW, I had acne which i usually get before AF, but it was more intense and kept coming a day or 2 after missing AF. Also had slight, re-occuring cramping long before expecting AF, usually get them 2-3 days prior but was getting them 5-6 days prior. Still have got them a little up until now.
Got cravings for triscuit crackers and philly dip for like an entire week, wanted them alllll the time. i swear i ate 10 boxes or so :/ That went away after though, thank god! Not a too healthy craving.
Was also quite moody, the poor boyfriend :/
Anyway i got my BFP 2 days ago and confirmed today with a digital test :]


----------



## LovingBaby

Oh! and my BFP was from a first response test and my control line was very very faded and this is caused by high levels of hcG dying out the line. The test line was clear and dark though, so these are BFP results :]


----------



## KamIAm

SLCMommy said:


> I got a BFN with FMU at 10 DPO. Starting to feel really discouraged. :nope:

Hi Chicka.... I feel ya today...

I am 12 dpo and TRYING like HECK to hang onto hope.... Kind of hard when it gets this late doesn't it.... I tested this morning and got an ugly BFN ... 

My AF is due this Friday, Nov 4th sooo I have 1 more test that I am gonna try to hang onto and see if she arrives ...

Hang tight sweetie... You still have some time :hugs: And, if not this month, then another month of practice :winkwink::flower:

I'll be thinking about ya!


----------



## lovelylisa84

i havent tested since Sunday 17 DPO (BFN) but no :witch: and i have been having slight cramping the last couple of days but as i remember i have been having them since 10 dpo which is weird... ive been having very faint streaks of brown/pink blood...very faint like i only see it when I wipe (TMI) but its never been on my undies.... so idk whats going on with me because this "spotting" which i feel like it really isnt normal spotting, has been happening since Monday (18 DPO) im all out of HPTs so I think i might buy another one in case.


----------



## yazoo

LovingBaby said:


> In my 2WW, I had acne which i usually get before AF, but it was more intense and kept coming a day or 2 after missing AF. Also had slight, re-occuring cramping long before expecting AF, usually get them 2-3 days prior but was getting them 5-6 days prior. Still have got them a little up until now.
> Got cravings for triscuit crackers and philly dip for like an entire week, wanted them alllll the time. i swear i ate 10 boxes or so :/ That went away after though, thank god! Not a too healthy craving.
> Was also quite moody, the poor boyfriend :/
> Anyway i got my BFP 2 days ago and confirmed today with a digital test :]

Congratulations hun- wishing you a H&H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBob

10DPO, felt faint when i stood up and work and cramping on right side and little niggles. Also had a lot of cm for about 2weeks. Also very irratable.

Has anyone else had symptoms like these??

x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx


----------



## BabyBob

kmbabycrazy said:


> In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx

I hope you are right!!!! Have you had any other symptoms? 
x


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

AF is a week late for me tomorrow. FR is still negative~~But hey, in the pregnancy test gallery, a gal just got her bfp on a digi and a bfn on a FR! Pretty crazy...i might try a digi now :haha: I had faint positives on my ic on Sunday....like 7 of them....and now nothing. They weren't the faint that you had to squint to see....my hubby could see them! So I'm wondering why I was positive on Sunday, but negative since although I have had any bleeding? 
I do have mild cramping, sore nipples still, super tired and emotional and lower back pain. That's about it....besides skipping a normally regular af. I guess time will tell.
I talked to my NP a couple of nights back and she said to come into the clinic to test if this continues. I'm trying to hold out til Friday...maybe I'll have my bfp by then!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

BabyBob said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx
> 
> I hope you are right!!!! Have you had any other symptoms?
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, I threw up today which is strange for me I don't throw up when I'm ill only when I've had a few too many lol (which of course I haven't today) and when i was pregnant with LO. Had sore bbs, a little cramping earlier on, backache and a tiny bit of spotting at 5dpo. Going to test in the morning with FRER...here's hoping!!! 

:dust: to us both (and everyone else of course)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, who knows what's going on with our bodies??!!!

All day i've felt like the :witch: is close by but it's 4.45pm and she still hasn't arrived?!? Not got my usual af symptoms or my previous pg symptoms except i've felt sckly for 4 days now....:confused::-s

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## ArchangelLou

can i join you ladies in the symptom spotting i am 9 dpo i have had an annoying amount of cm my cervix is soft closed and lowish i have had niggly pains all day and nauseus i am trying to hold out on testing but its killing me lol. also i am so tired but after spending all night up with my little boy with sickness im not surprised xxxx baby dust to all


----------



## SLCMommy

I used .88 cheapies haha


----------



## KamIAm

SLCMommy said:


> I used .88 cheapies haha

What? hpt for 0.88 ??? Good Grief , that is cheap... :happydance:

I used a CB digi on 5dpo and then switched back FRER at 10dpo... I have one more FRER that I am TRYING to save til Friday or later.... Wheww... I feel the shakes comin' on... Yes, I am a POAS Addict LOL :wacko:

How have you been feeling??? I have been feeling the same..sooooo who knows... BUT I can't wait til Friday!!!! (Friday is when my AF is due and she's NEVER late, sometimes early but NEVER late) 

Good Luck Hon!!!


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Tested last night, bfn. I thought I saw something, but chalking it up to my head. AF due tomorrow. If she doesn't show will test again Friday with fmu.


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Walmart sells the first signal brand for .88 cents. They're not with other pregnancy tests....they're in the medicine section with other .88 cent items. A pink and purple box.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out this cycle, ladies. :( But with such short cycles, I get another shot at November! Back in the TWW...just the other one now. 

Congrats to the new BFP! And I hope this is your lucky month ladies!!


----------



## natcat86

5dpo- very emotional, blood when wiping red then brown almost immediately if that makes sense, VERY TIRED stretchy achey feeling low on tummy. Almost positive OPK.


----------



## Canada8

I am due for af on sat.....I feel but I don't feel preggers.....all I have are swollen boobs and moody....so different than my first pregnancy....I just wanted to express myself.....I am just so nervous. I'm to going to test Neil saturday


----------



## Djana83

CM is really annoing being really thick and there's a lot of it (tmi sorry), it's gotten quite itchy down there today. Now it's a bit better though. Breasts still large, while wearing bra less sensitive though, without it's not confy at all.


----------



## SLCMommy

Haha, that's the walmart brand I got! Found them over in the medicines near the cold medicine.

I guess I am 11 DPO today, not 10 DPO but I still got a BFN. No symptoms anymore...do you guys think perhaps all hope is lost this month? I know you want to be nice and say no, but please just be honest. I'm supposed to get AF in 5 days


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Having some AF type cramps this afternoon, and just feeling sick, almost nauseas but not really. Idk how to explain it. :(


----------



## LovingBaby

yazoo said:


> LovingBaby said:
> 
> 
> In my 2WW, I had acne which i usually get before AF, but it was more intense and kept coming a day or 2 after missing AF. Also had slight, re-occuring cramping long before expecting AF, usually get them 2-3 days prior but was getting them 5-6 days prior. Still have got them a little up until now.
> Got cravings for triscuit crackers and philly dip for like an entire week, wanted them alllll the time. i swear i ate 10 boxes or so :/ That went away after though, thank god! Not a too healthy craving.
> Was also quite moody, the poor boyfriend :/
> Anyway i got my BFP 2 days ago and confirmed today with a digital test :]
> 
> Congratulations hun- wishing you a H&H 9 months. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thaaanks so much! I've got my fingers crossed.
Pretty stressful after seeing how common a miscarriage can be though


----------



## Mas1118

Hi there, I'm 9dpo. This month was our 2nd try at iui.
Day 1 to 5dpo I had headaches and was tired but I stopped drinking coffee so that was prob why.
6dpo headache gone and felt good. Had a bunch of pains across tummy in the evening.
7dpo constipated and some twinges and pains in my tummy, slight nausea.
8dpo cramps and super tired, yawned all day. Major backache last night - couldn't get comfortable.
9dpo twinges and pinches in lower abdomen, pain in hips. Achey in my lower vagina(tmi), backache, tired, had severe nausea this morning drinking my tea- threw up. Somewhat sore nipples and boobs ache sometimes but aren't sore to touch. Lots of gas and (sorry tmi again) a few very hard poohs- ouch!


----------



## Djana83

I'm around 5-6 dpo today, and my breast are very very heavy, full and achy.


----------



## BabyBob

kmbabycrazy said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx
> 
> I hope you are right!!!! Have you had any other symptoms?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I threw up today which is strange for me I don't throw up when I'm ill only when I've had a few too many lol (which of course I haven't today) and when i was pregnant with LO. Had sore bbs, a little cramping earlier on, backache and a tiny bit of spotting at 5dpo. Going to test in the morning with FRER...here's hoping!!!
> 
> :dust: to us both (and everyone else of course)Click to expand...

Have you done a test yet??? Im so excited for you! I was going to do one this morning, but think ill leave it until tomorrow x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

BabyBob said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx
> 
> I hope you are right!!!! Have you had any other symptoms?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I threw up today which is strange for me I don't throw up when I'm ill only when I've had a few too many lol (which of course I haven't today) and when i was pregnant with LO. Had sore bbs, a little cramping earlier on, backache and a tiny bit of spotting at 5dpo. Going to test in the morning with FRER...here's hoping!!!
> 
> :dust: to us both (and everyone else of course)Click to expand...
> 
> Have you done a test yet??? Im so excited for you! I was going to do one this morning, but think ill leave it until tomorrow xClick to expand...

Took one this morning but BFN, though AF isn't due until this time next week. Going to test again on Monday. I've just come down with a really bad chest infection so I'm hoping that a BFP on Monday can lift my spirits xx


----------



## BabyBob

kmbabycrazy said:


> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> In the last couple of days CM has increased drastically too. I'm also 10 dpo, hope this is our month FX'd for you xx
> 
> I hope you are right!!!! Have you had any other symptoms?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I threw up today which is strange for me I don't throw up when I'm ill only when I've had a few too many lol (which of course I haven't today) and when i was pregnant with LO. Had sore bbs, a little cramping earlier on, backache and a tiny bit of spotting at 5dpo. Going to test in the morning with FRER...here's hoping!!!
> 
> :dust: to us both (and everyone else of course)Click to expand...
> 
> Have you done a test yet??? Im so excited for you! I was going to do one this morning, but think ill leave it until tomorrow xClick to expand...
> 
> Took one this morning but BFN, though AF isn't due until this time next week. Going to test again on Monday. I've just come down with a really bad chest infection so I'm hoping that a BFP on Monday can lift my spirits xxClick to expand...

Aww hope you feel better soon. I have really bad backache today, hoping its a sign! Going to go buy a digi test today as i find them the best as they showed up before other tests the last two times i was pregnant. I hope we both get BFP soon. xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Me too, good luck with your test xxx


----------



## mich31

Morning Ladies....
today im 12dpo woke up feeling very very nauseus,not actually vomited but feeling is defo there. i done a FRER test yesterday morning which i think showed a very very very faint 2nd line? had to hold it up to the light to actually see it! not relying on it tho so gonna do another FRER test tomorrow morning. starting to feel extra damp down below? had to keep running to loo as i thought AF had come early? but nope just lots of clear & creamy discharge (sorry tmi) still having lots of gas (hubby is very amused) lol, belly feeling bloated and my boobs have gone huge and nips feeling a little sore... yesterday broke out in like 5 spots on my face? never get spots? hope all these are good positive signs, babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## BabyBob

mich31 said:


> Morning Ladies....
> today im 12dpo woke up feeling very very nauseus,not actually vomited but feeling is defo there. i done a FRER test yesterday morning which i think showed a very very very faint 2nd line? had to hold it up to the light to actually see it! not relying on it tho so gonna do another FRER test tomorrow morning. starting to feel extra damp down below? had to keep running to loo as i thought AF had come early? but nope just lots of clear & creamy discharge (sorry tmi) still having lots of gas (hubby is very amused) lol, belly feeling bloated and my boobs have gone huge and nips feeling a little sore... yesterday broke out in like 5 spots on my face? never get spots? hope all these are good positive signs, babydust to everyone xxx

Good Morning, 
:)

im 11dpo and i also felt a little nauseus and so so hungry this morning, and i never have breaky! I also have quite a lot of cm and bad backache today. 
Hope this is our month!! 

xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Good Morning Girls.... :coffee:

Well, I THINK I'm out this month.... When I woke this morning I was planning on testing but then I noticed a small spot of pink in my panties and then when I wiped there was pink on tp so I didn't test... Think it's ma AF coming.... :dohh:

Poopy :dohh:

Good Luck to all and hope you all get your BFP this month! If not, I'll be here again next :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

mich31 said:


> Morning Ladies....
> today im 12dpo woke up feeling very very nauseus,not actually vomited but feeling is defo there. i done a FRER test yesterday morning which i think showed a very very very faint 2nd line? had to hold it up to the light to actually see it! not relying on it tho so gonna do another FRER test tomorrow morning. starting to feel extra damp down below? had to keep running to loo as i thought AF had come early? but nope just lots of clear & creamy discharge (sorry tmi) still having lots of gas (hubby is very amused) lol, belly feeling bloated and my boobs have gone huge and nips feeling a little sore... yesterday broke out in like 5 spots on my face? never get spots? hope all these are good positive signs, babydust to everyone xxx

Sounds reaallly good! I had all those symptoms with my 2 pregnancies!! nd my second lines didn't show up until 13-16dpo. Happy testing, FX'd for you xx


----------



## Djana83

It's really annoying that PMS and PG symptoms are so alike. Even the changes that do occur could all be post ovulatory or early PMS signs. Now I'll have to wait at least another week for early testing, but most symtoms have been there from 1dpo already, howcome?!?! My breasts are getting bigger every minute I guess, they are sore and full, I've had stomach and lower back aches, and twinges now and then as well. Everthing smells different and I kind of "feel" pregnant, so weird?!?!


----------



## Canada8

djana83 I am in the same boat as you...I am too nervous to test so I am gong to wait until I hopefully miss my af.....I feel kinda preggers, but have basic symptoms that are similar to pms


----------



## Djana83

Canada8 if your ticker's right you're close to testing:thumbup:. I'm only 5-6 dpo so I'll be waiting at last a week or so... :dohh:


----------



## Canada8

Yes af is actually due on the 5/6.....so I'm going to wait it out....I'm driving my DH crazy cause I keep on making him squeeze my boobs to see if they are full.....my left breast is def bigger than my right....started to swell this past Sunday.....he says he thinks I am, but I am so nervous cause I don't have any really noticeable symptoms.....besides my left bigger boob, a little cramps and I am not bitchy like I usually am before my af lol


----------



## MommynWaiting

For the first time ever I had a potential pregnancy symptom to obsess over!!

Sore (.)(.)

I've never had sore nipples or boobies before, not even during AF, so this experience is definitely new for me. I'm only 8DPO, so I'm probably too early to feel pregnancy symptoms. I dunno. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## SLCMommy

12 DPO
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​​


----------



## BabyBob

SLCMommy said:


> 12 DPO
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​​

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you so much!! I thought I was out this month!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Well, I'm in a funk today. AF has been missing for a week now so unless I ovulated really really late, I should have a real positive by now. How I managed to get 7 positive ic a few days ago when the rest of the pack were totally negative, idk. And today I did a cb digi just because and it's negative. :(
I still have a few minor symptoms. Woke up with sore boobs and head ache so who knows what's up with that? I'm not going to read into it though!
Good luck ladies!!
:dust:


----------



## inaru816

SLCMommy said:


> 12 DPO
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​​

Woohoo! Congrats...H&H 9 months!

Answer my poll!


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats!!!

I got a positive as well... but I think it might be a flook. I will update you guys when I stop shaking and bring my head around to believing it.


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

No sign of AF yet! My boobs started hurting really bad yesterday, which they normally dont before AF. Testing tomorrow morning with frer. Slc congrats on your bfp!


----------



## LilDreamy

Yep... mines a BFP too! =] YAY!


----------



## inaru816

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I got a positive as well... but I think it might be a flook. I will update you guys when I stop shaking and bring my head around to believing it.

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## n_gods_hands

congrats everyone


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the BFPs!! H&H 9 months! I'm so so happy for you ladies! :)


----------



## Canada8

Omg!! All these bfp's are making me cry! A huge congrats to you all!! So wonderful! I hope to be joining you, but really don't know as I am totally cramping.....congrats again to everyone!!! So exciting!!!

Let's hear the symptoms ladies!


----------



## LilDreamy

Canada there is still hope. I was cramping and swore on my life AF was due. Good luck! Keep your head up! =]


----------



## crazychick31

congrats on all the :bfp: xx 

Im currently 15dpo and expecting :af: no later than tomorrow! Usually I have spotting for at least 2 days before she arrives but so far ive had nothing! Not even a teeny tiny spec! 
I used an IC yesterday (not at all like me as i NEVER test ) and got a :bfn: 
However ive been reading alot of bad things about the particular test I used on here so I'm trying to not read too much into it! 

I had another little temp rise today and my nippes have been hurting since yesterday so i'm holding onto a little ray of hope still 

Fingers crossed for everyone still waiting and tons of :dust: 

xx


----------



## Canada8

I am you ladies give me so much hope! I am so happy for you all! I can't wait to hear about your progress! I am going to test on the weekend....hopefully I can give my DH the best g'day gift ever! I have faith regardless of what happens!


----------



## SLCMommy

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## tracdesi

this is a copy and paste from my "symptom" diary. Ive never been preggo before (that Im aware of).
Mind the gory details. :blush:

4Dp0 - had to get up in middle of night to pee, creamy dc, little pains on left or right side (not simultan)
5dp0- did not sleep good, got up to pee early in AM; craved cottage cheese and dill pickles, creamy dc little waves of little pains on the left or right side, not ongoing just every now and then
6dp0- catching wAves of unpleasant smells, but NOT neasuea, breaking out, creamy cd did I mention torrential upper back pain. little pains on left side after dinner. Small pain in right brst for a few seconds
7dpo: Constant dull ache in lower left that radiates into my lower back when I sit/stand. Irritable. brsts feel nothing. headache again this morning, did I mention Ive had a headache since 4dpo? well now i have. Around noon my legs started to aaaache, from my knees to my ankles. Could be just improper shoes. Apparently its also a preg sign. But anyways. Dull ache on left side still there, feels like Im constipated,not a cramp at all, its like a constipation ache.hurts to pass gas. No unpleasant odors.
8Dpo- Right brst itchy. just had a fair sized bm- maybe see if it makes the ache go away. 1030: nope, aches still there. Had a crying fit, I feel overwhelmed. brst feel normal. 1300: ache ongoing. temp 37.6-37.9 but dont feel feverish. 8pm: temp down to 37.3, aching sensation still there, its like its in my lower back. little short twinges on the right side. got thirsty at work which is new. had to pee maybe once or twice more than normal. been breaking out alot lately too nothing new for me though.
9dpo- bowels feel better this morning, had another bm so maybe i was just constipated. feel very very mild cramps. 0900: had sharp pains lower right side when in bath lasted a few seconds. rectal pressure is back again, though I had another large formed. temp is 37.4
10dpo- backache gone in the morning, back again in evening. no nausea, bbbs feel normal. did digital FRER came up (-)
11dpo- back ache again today; little pangs of pain in pelvic area that seem to radiate into my lower back over my coccyx. slight wave of unpleasant tummy for a few seconds on and off maybe a few times. did a cheap FRER and came up faint (+). :wacko: booked a freaking doctors apppointment.


----------



## KamIAm

SLCMommy said:


> 12 DPO
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​​

What?!?!?!? OH MY GOSH!!! :happydance::happydance:

Yay!!!! Congrats Chicka!!! :happydance::dance::headspin::friends::yipee::smug::tease::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::bunny:

Woot Woot!!! I am Super Excited for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

LilDreamy said:


> Yep... mines a BFP too! =] YAY!

YAY!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!!!! 

H&H next 9 months!!! 

:dance::yipee::headspin::smug::juggle::tease::fool::wohoo::flasher::rain::bunny:


----------



## KamIAm

I am very excited for all the BFP from this thread! I've been right along with y'all... BUT not anymore, The nasty ole' :witch: caught up with me today... Sooo, onto the next month of ttc....

Super happy for all you wonderful ladies!!

H&H next 9 months!!! :flower:


----------



## lovelylisa84

i think im like 21 dpo now LOL
nothing but BFN's, NO AF
Im so confused!!! I used CB Easy Digi OPK & received smiley face 10/12 & 10/13. So Im thinking 10/13 is when I ovulated? Anyways I had some streaks of pink/brown blood this Mon & Tues and slight cramping and I have had cramping on an off since a couple DPO. Again all tests keep saying BFN and I have used Walmart (equate), FRER and CB Easy Digital HPT. 
Last night I purchased CVS brand OPK and I believe I may have received a positive OPK last night but im not quite sure since the OPK I used before was digital- I never had to study the lines. 
Im going to post a pic of it when I get home and hopefully someone can let me know if its + or -
which would make me even more confused if it was +, could I ovulate twice? or maybe my body was going to ovulate on the 13th but stopped for whatever reason...IDK like I said im very confused!! 
(sorry that im rambling)


----------



## Mas1118

I'm now 10 dpiui and was sick again this morning, major backache today. Pains in tummy and lots of gas after dinner.

Congrats to all the BFP's and sorry to those the


----------



## Mas1118

Opps I hit post too soon, sorry to those AF got:(


----------



## holden_babez

My symptoms

O- 25th Oct (i think.. as i was only extra horny lol)

3&4DPO - Extremely sore lower abodmen and lower back
5DPO-Currently - Headaches all the time
7DPO - Boobs are getting bigger... Gone up a cup size already (yay lol)
8DPO - tiny amount of old dark brownish blood on kickers (sorry tmi)
8DPO - Nippies are soooooo sensitive... even the water from the shower hurts them.. Have to wear a bra to bed as my lightgown rubbing against them hurts... ouchies...
9DPO - OMG increased appetite
10DPO - :bfn: Starting to get twitches every now and again but only on the right hand side of uterus... 

I noticed I was still getting creamy whiteish CM (dont remember what DPO sorry) but I have never got EWCM anyways... but I have not "dried up" like I normally do after O

Due for AF in 5 days... got another 3 Pack of tests so FX i get a :bfp: in the next few days :)

skye


----------



## bubbles81

I just thought I would share my symptoms or lack of them! This was my 2nd month ttc after 9 yrs on the contraceptive pill. I found these 2ww forums in my second month and although I enjoyed reading the posts, they nearly sent me mad! I got really excited at times n wondered if I was making myself think I had certain symptoms when I may not have..
Anyway here goes:
1-5 dpo nothing
6 dpo slight pain/twinges (possibly implantation)
7 dpo nothing
8 dpo nothing
9 dpo creamy wet cm, strong sense of smell
10 dpo nothing BFN
11 dpo nothing another BFN
12 dpo felt faint after bath (never happened before and was quite scary) don't know if this means anything
13 dpo nothing am expecting af
14 dpo no af am starting to think I could be BFP but am scared to test as don't want to see another BFN
15 dpo nothing
16 dpo bb are fuller 
17 dpo bb are fuller and noticeably bigger to OH
I am now 29 dpo and I just know I am expecting and don't feel the need to take a test. I'm never late n my bb are never full like this unless I'm pregnant. I already have a dd and ds and am now looking forward to our new addition. I have a dr appointment next wk and expect I will then be 7 wks pregnant and due at the end of June :)
I forgot to mention my feet have been freezing cold since 15 dpo!
I wanted to post this to show that sometimes you don't really have any symptoms, Ive had 2 children but was still convinced I was going to get af so don't lose hope! Good luck everyone x


----------



## bubbles81

One more thing I forgot to mention...
From 15 dpo I need to wee way more often than usual! I get up in the middle of the night, nearly every night, to have a wee when I normally sleep right threw.


----------



## mama_rae

Hello this is my first month TTC baby #4 second cycle off of birth control. 

Last period: October 13th-19th
10-23- Ovulated, cramps left ovary, CP high soft open wet, :sex:
1dpo- continued cramps on left side, and slight cramping on the right :sex:
2dpo- watery CM, cold symptoms stuffy/runny nose, cramps at night, low abdomen/bladder felt heavy/full? Pulling sort of sensation
3dpo- Cramps, low energy- creamy white CM, backache, cold symptoms, napped for three hours(not normal but I was feeling very under the weather) 
4dpo-EWCM with small amount of spotting, backache, bloating, sex was a bit painful & hard to get comfortable? CP - high medium, 
5dpo- light cramps, backache, slightly dizzy, heartburn, creamy white CM, TEMP UP98.8*-99*F(maybe i'm just sick), CP high closed, 
6dpo- light cramps, gassy, creamy beige CM, 97.9*
7dpo- gassy, irritable and emotional, dizzy from time to time, creamy white CM feeling "flushed" red cheeks 
8dpo- 99*F & feeling very flushed, creamy white CM, appetite HIGH!, slightly dizzy
9dpo- way more dizzy (had to tell my honey to hurry up and pick out some coffee creamer standing still was making it worse??), 98.6*irritable, creamy beige CM, CP High Closed
10dpo- creamy white CM, CP- Medium-Closed-Firm, 
11dpo- backache again, feeling tired, my cold was getting better now my glands feel swollen (tender to swallow), BFN with FMU (dunno why I bothered!) stabbing pains in breasts mainly the left, CP medium firm closed.

From 1 or 2 DPO I have had many many dreams! Every night, even if I doze off for 20 minutes! Anything from playing a saxophone(I've never been able to play music) to a horse in a basement, to killing a serial killer, my family being a bunch of freaky nudists, one dream.. I ended up with baby poop in my hair. Just very very strange vivid dreams. 
From 3 DPO-6DPO I was very thirsty and couldn't get enough water, perhaps this had something to do with the cold. I never went to the doctor because most of the time my colds end up being just allergies. 
My "normal" body temperature is about 96.8* at all times and it has been very elevated... 
While we have only been trying for a month, I'm really hoping this happens for us soon! This is also my first time charting so many different things, I'm hoping... to get a good feel on everything so that I don't keep getting my hopes up. This way, I have something to look back on. Let me know what you think! :) 

Baby Dust to all!!!!! :dust:


----------



## SLCMommy

Since I got a :bfp:, I have been on :cloud9: all day long. I am happy beyond words & thank you everyone for allowing me to join this thread/forum. Because I have a BFP, and this thread is specifically in the "TTW", I'll scoot on out of here. I encourage anyone to keep in touch with me if they want too. I'm going to peek and possibly join a 1st trimester group/thread/forum while maintaining some status/activity on a few TTC forums just until I can get this pregnancy confirmed & possibly an ultrasound. FX to all of you in the TWW & many, many blessings & baby dust to you!! :hugs:​


----------



## neverknew

SLCMommy said:


> 12 DPO
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:​​

Congrats


----------



## neverknew

LilDreamy said:


> Yep... mines a BFP too! =] YAY!

Congrats


----------



## allybaby

Hi ladies. For some reason this month I have no symptoms at all. My nipples were a littl sore day 3 and 4 po but now at 9dpo I have nothing. I had a pap done today so I have a few little twinges but nothing that would go with implantation. Wednesday seems so far away. Gl ladies


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! I'm feeling a little dishearten today. I have not been bbt, but up until today, I have been waking up hot. I am due for af on the 5th so I guess af is coming to visit :(


----------



## BabyBob

well did a sneaky test this morning, it was a clearblue digital. It took ages to come up, but it said i wasnt pregnant, so i then had read about taking the test apart and just look at the strips. This is what i did and i am convinced i saw a faint light blue line under the dark blue control line! HELP!!!! now my head is worse and i dont know what to do. I sat looking at the strip for about ten minutes under different lights. 


BTW congrats to all the ladies that have got bfp , babydust to everyone else. 
x


----------



## LilDreamy

BabyBob! That sounds promising! Test agin the next morning and see if the line gets darker???


----------



## BabyBob

LilDreamy said:


> BabyBob! That sounds promising! Test agin the next morning and see if the line gets darker???

I hope you are right! I have no af symptoms, normally have headaches a few days before its due and serious sore side but nothing!!


----------



## Noel

Congrats to all those who got their :bfp:! I am currently 12 DPO (ticker is worng!) and am truly hoping this is our month! I've had really sore bbs for over a week now, which is strange for me because my bbs usually are only sore about 2 days before AF (that's actually how I would tell that AF was on her way, when I got sore bbs!). But this cycle, they have been sore constantly! I've also had a stuffy nose and even a few nosebleeds, which I heard can be a symptom. I had a very vivid dream the other night that I took an HPT and got a BFP. My coworker also asked me the other day if I was pg (she doesn't even know we are trying) because she said I had "that glow" about me. I got a BFN yesterday, 11 DPO, but I am still hopeful! I think I will test tomorrow with FMU, 13 DPO. Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Tiffanyamb3r

Well, AF is 1 day late now. 
Tested this morning with fmu and a frer and it was a BFN.
I guess it's just not my month.

Congrats to all who got the BFP's!


----------



## BabyBob

Tiffanyamb3r said:


> Well, AF is 1 day late now.
> Tested this morning with fmu and a frer and it was a BFN.
> I guess it's just not my month.
> 
> Congrats to all who got the BFP's!

You still have a chance!! Aslong as af doesnt show your still in this month!!
Dont give up 
xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Bumpity. =]


----------



## mama_rae

I have been getting so flushed and warm at night does anyone know if this could be an early symptom?


----------



## kmbabycrazy

SO I've had a chest and throat infection these past couple of weeks and felt that I was out until yesterday when I (*TMI ALERT*) had a tonne of CM, I mean loads, and it just keeps coming, and my boobs are fuller (not sore though) and my areolas have gotten bigger and darker and both them and boobs are absurdly vieny...like there's tonnes of bright blue veins spreading all over my breasts. 

I'm now 12dpo and will be testing again on monday after getting a BFN on Thursday with FMU on FRER!


----------



## LilDreamy

EEK! Good luck! That's How I knew I was pregnant my last pregnancy. Once I saw soo many veins on my boobs I just KNEW I was pregnant. Tested that moment and sure enough was.

I bet you are!!! Good luck!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

mama_rae said:


> I have been getting so flushed and warm at night does anyone know if this could be an early symptom?

It could be.

I got really sick this month. Really hot at night and got cold all at the same time. I had a fever and was sick most of the month. And turned out I am preggo.

So maybe it's a good sign for you. :flower:


----------



## Canada8

ahhhhh! i got my BFP this morning!!

all i had was swollen boobs last week, but since then, no symptoms.....hence the reason i was thinking it wasn't my month....so to all the ladies with no symptoms, there is truth in saying you are not out until af arrives! I thank this thread for always keeping my hope alive!! 7 BFPs now!!!


----------



## LilDreamy

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## yazoo

Ah congratulations to those that got the BFP's. I'm delighted for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Djana83

Canada8 said:


> ahhhhh! i got my BFP this morning!!
> 
> all i had was swollen boobs last week, but since then, no symptoms.....hence the reason i was thinking it wasn't my month....so to all the ladies with no symptoms, there is truth in saying you are not out until af arrives! I thank this thread for always keeping my hope alive!! 7 BFPs now!!!

Canada8 I just bumped in to see what was going on with you as your symptoms looked a lot like mine, so glad to see you've gotten your BFP!!!! CONGRATS!

And CONGRATS to all of you with BFP's!!!

I'm around 7/8 dpo now, my breasts are still full, heavy but not that sore any more. However I've noticed those blue vains around nipples and Montgomery bumps as well, areolas are a bit darker as well. 

However, another week or so and I'll know what's going on as well! 

HOPING FOR A BFP!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## midlifemama

Congrats to all of those BFP!!! YAY!!!!

AFM...AF is due either today, tomorrow or Monday but today I had a little blood spot this size of this "0"..14 dpo..I need prayer and sticky baby dust please!

Too chicken to test


----------



## beatlemom82

Im 9 dpo. Nausea is rampant today. I just made my girls hotdogs for lunch. Its taking me a lot of will power not to upchuck right now. Boobs sore. Gassy constipated. Ugh my cousin is forcing me to test today lol. Shes coming equipped with hpt, lol. Still might be too early though.


----------



## holden_babez

well ladies I dont know what to think now...

tested this morning 12DPO and BFN on Frist Reponse
Checked Cervical Position and it is now low, soft and pointing toward my vagina... ready for the witch it looks/feels like 

Yesterday I got a BFN also but my cervix was in the same position just pointing towards my stomach if that makes sense...

I have sore hips this morning and a slight sick feeling but with all my other symptoms I think it might be in my head as this would be baby #4 and I know what to look for and how it feels (MS ETC) so yeah

Bit down this morning.. 

Congrats on all your BFP

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/789327-11dpo-test-pls-have-look.html

I didnt have any O pains this month was just very horny on the 24-25th Oct...
I started spoting after coming off the pill on the 12th Oct but started full on bleeding on the 14th for 3 days... so with being horny on them days I would count my period as starting on the 12th which makes 25th CD14... but yeah now 2 days from AF due and BFN with the cervical position I am feeling VERY doubtful this month... 
I always (all 3 times) fell PG first month... even after being on Depo for 4.5 yrs and then the BCP for 5 months straight after... we fell PG on first cycle...ahhhhhhhhhhhh 

Why do we do this to ourselves... 

Any help ladies would be great :)


So edit AGAIN this morning for 3rd time..
Might also add now I am feeling a little bit of Nausea (sp) and omg pee'ing just about every hour, if not before hand and only had one coffee this morning... pee'ing as if I have drunk 2 ltr's of water lol.. 
how can my body be feeling MS (if thats what it is) but not have enough HcG for a HPT??
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-06 06.04.49.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 61


----------



## holden_babez

still feeling a little off and very gassy... burping all the time..

I shouldnt symptom spot lol.. getting hopes up.. 
Then being let down by BFN's.. 

2 days till AF due and 3 tests... 

Skye


----------



## Noel

omg I just checked out my bbs in the bathroom mirror and they are veiny! Really veiny! They weren't like this yesterday! I'm so hoping this is a good sign!!!!!!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I've got that veiny boob thing going on too! Also seeming bigger and heavier....not to mention sharp shooting pains in them that I've only experienced during pregnancy. 1w2d late for af, no signs of it coming. BFN even on a blue dye test!


----------



## holden_babez

3kiddosmaybe4 - go to your doctor for a blood pregnancy test.. they are more sensitive then urine test I have heard..

Best of luck and I wish I had veiny boobs... all my symptoms i had earier on have gone and only got lots of gas now (burping all the time) and feeling a little nausea... 

GL everyone


----------



## tracdesi

I was in the worst mood today, I felt like I could kill someone and I keep swearing which is out of character. anyways. I think I am out for this month, even though I have had one positive test, but thats it, all the other tests since have been negative, I thought that maaaybe today my bbs were all of a sudden veiny? but who knows. On my drive home from work I felt a sudden surge of peace that EVEN IF I am not preggo this time, its not the end of the world. and really af is even due until Monday, so I am going to stop symptom tracking and just let nature take its course. I find more peace in THAT then I do in finding/looking for symptoms.
Two week wait is hell, and now that Im at the end of it, Ive had my fill

thanks ladies, I'll let you know how it goes at the dr on Monday

ps: I just wanted to add that it feels so awesome being in these forums with you ladies and it helps to not feel so alone in this madness. :hugs:


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

holden_babez said:


> 3kiddosmaybe4 - go to your doctor for a blood pregnancy test.. they are more sensitive then urine test I have heard..
> 
> Best of luck and I wish I had veiny boobs... all my symptoms i had earier on have gone and only got lots of gas now (burping all the time) and feeling a little nausea...
> 
> GL everyone

Yeah I might end up going in to see her. She's been out of town though so I'm just kind of waiting it out right now.

Oh and lucky me....out of nowhere tonight, I have major excessive spit going on! I HATE that feeling! I've been a tad light headed for about 3-4 days now too....not constant by any means, just here and there. I'm not sure what to think but am sure it's hormones.


----------



## beatlemom82

bfn tonight ladies. i'm bummed. i guess i will try to chill and stop symptom watching. its hard though cause i am having symptoms or as i predicted pms is having her way with me and decided to be mean this month.


----------



## AmberDW

Congrats to the bfp


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning at 12 dpo and bfn. But at about 9 am I went pee and when I wiped there was a swipe of pinkish red on tp! I'm not due for AF until Tues and I've never spotted in my life! Could it be implantation bleeding or is it too late for that?


----------



## crazychick31

Cd31 and 18dpo!! Started spotting o Friday quite heavy so changed ff to light, cd1! Light spotting again yesterday morn then nothing in the afternoon so have now changed it back to spotting! Woke up this morning convinced :witch: would be here but so far just mire spotting. Pad is clear, just there when wiping :shrug: 

Praying she stays away, will test tomorrow If still not here. 

Never been later than cd29 before but don't want to get my hopes up in case I'm just having a later than normal cycle 

:dust: to all and congrats on the new :bfp: xx


----------



## LilDreamy

MAS I don't think it's too late for implantation bleeding.

And good luck to you both MAS and Crazychick!!

:dust:


----------



## crazychick31

:witch: arrived full throttle :cry: 

Onto the next cycle we go xx


----------



## holden_babez

What is happening..
Feel sick when i woke this morning n not even out of bed...
Too a first response HPT and BFN..
13DPO today so why it not coming up positive??? 
Maybe i am not pregnant


----------



## beatlemom82

holden_babez said:


> What is happening..
> Feel sick when i woke this morning n not even out of bed...
> Too a first response HPT and BFN..
> 13DPO today so why it not coming up positive???
> Maybe i am not pregnant

i know how you feel. *hugs*


----------



## Baby Gaga

Hi everyone, thought I would include my symptoms see what yous think

1dpo- nothing
2dpo- hot flushes- think this was due to my cold though
3dpo- same as 2dpo
4dpo- lower back pain,bbs are tender
5dpo-lower back pain. Bbs are tender, urinating more
6dpo- bbs are really painfull, lower back pain
7dpo- same as 5 and 6, feelin nauseous at night, mild cramps
8dpo- same as 7dpo, more cramps like AFs about to start
9dpo- same as 8, a bit more nauseous, iv gone off coffee


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OK so I'm now 12dpo feeling really sick, I've been ill with a chest infection but when I was sick it was just phlegm on the stomach but now I keep throwing up in my mouth (lovely image I know) just a little but it's really strong sick. Also really tired and it's only 9am here and I already have loads of CM in my pants. No sign of AF either, boobs still swollen and vieny, but not really sore, feeling very bloated. Going to test tomorrow I think with FMU and then wait until AF is a no show to test again x


----------



## Canada8

kmbabycrazy said:


> OK so I'm now 12dpo feeling really sick, I've been ill with a chest infection but when I was sick it was just phlegm on the stomach but now I keep throwing up in my mouth (lovely image I know) just a little but it's really strong sick. Also really tired and it's only 9am here and I already have loads of CM in my pants. No sign of AF either, boobs still swollen and vieny, but not really sore, feeling very bloated. Going to test tomorrow I think with FMU and then wait until AF is a no show to test again x


Sounds very promising!M! Baby dust to you!:kiss:


----------



## BabyBob

well im out, the witch got me last night :( 

dont know how much more of this i can do. And to make things worse, hubby said last nigth about how big one of our friends bumps was getting! I am just so angry with myself, for getting upset about it but this baby making journey has made me so depressed. 
x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Couldn't wait til tomorrow took a test today BFN. Too heartbreaking now just going to wait until AF is a no show before I test again!!!


----------



## tracdesi

So after the positive I got on Thursday Ive been getting negatives. I decided to stop symptom spotting cause it was driving me nuts.
I did another test this morning and it was negative (af due today). I am starting to wonder if there is something wrong with me?? We have been not trying but trying for five years now (I forget what the abbreviation is for that, we do pull out method) and still nothing. At first when I told OH about the positive he was happy about it and sounded relieved, then when I told him about the negatives I asked if we could start actually trying and he didnt answer. Also why do I have all these other symptoms (lower back ache ongoing, constipated (TMI), veiny, feeling little pains, bloated, etc)
I think maybe my pms symptoms are just changing or something. who knows.
Im feeling very depressed about it I really really thought especially for that one day that I was prego, and its heartbreaking to get all of the negatives since. 
I have my dr appointment this morning (the one I booked on thurs) and now I feel like an ass because Ive had all these negatives. but Im still going to ask him if he could find out if Im even fertile or not, cause ive never checked, and I dont even know what they do to find out.
:cry:


----------



## tracdesi

I forgot to put in my dpo, I am dpo 13 (or 14 if i didnt track it right) and cd 30


----------



## lovelylisa84

tracdesi said:


> So after the positive I got on Thursday Ive been getting negatives. I decided to stop symptom spotting cause it was driving me nuts.
> I did another test this morning and it was negative (af due today). I am starting to wonder if there is something wrong with me?? We have been not trying but trying for five years now (I forget what the abbreviation is for that, we do pull out method) and still nothing. At first when I told OH about the positive he was happy about it and sounded relieved, then when I told him about the negatives I asked if we could start actually trying and he didnt answer. Also why do I have all these other symptoms (lower back ache ongoing, constipated (TMI), veiny, feeling little pains, bloated, etc)
> I think maybe my pms symptoms are just changing or something. who knows.
> Im feeling very depressed about it I really really thought especially for that one day that I was prego, and its heartbreaking to get all of the negatives since.
> I have my dr appointment this morning (the one I booked on thurs) and now I feel like an ass because Ive had all these negatives. but Im still going to ask him if he could find out if Im even fertile or not, cause ive never checked, and I dont even know what they do to find out.
> :cry:

:( maybe it was a chemical? :hugs: hang in there. I hope the Dr will have some answers for you.


----------



## LilDreamy

Aw. Sorry Trac! :(

That has to be difficult and confusing. I'm hoping for the best for you!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 3 or 4 dpo. I have really bad triedness, no appetite and had a noose bleed this morning (only had them twice before and I was pregnant both times!) x


----------



## DBZ34

It could have been an evap...Can it be a chemical without AF showing? But I do hope that the doctor can shed some light for you. I hope you get the answers you need and get your BFP soon.

Though if you've been NTNP (the abbreviation you're looking for) with the pullout method, it's quite hard to get pg that way, even if some people do by accident. So I wouldn't worry that something is wrong just because of that. So, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :) Good luck!


----------



## mama_rae

Like I just told my best friend... I am either pregnant, or I need to be institutionalized!!!

15 DPO BFN this morning with FMU. I feel like I should just stop hoping and embrace AF... but... I really do feel pregnant. 
Anyone else late to get a BFP?? I need some hope. I'm going to wait and retest on Friday morning if I don't get a visit from AF. 

My BBs have been tender for several days 5+ (well the one was) and today I woke up with the other side hurting too. Usually, they start getting irritated about 2-3 days before my period starts. So this is seeming to be prolonged PMS HELP!!! :(


----------



## tracdesi

Thanks for your comments ladies :hugs: it does really help
my doctor ordered a blood hcg test, I have to wait and then call the lab later, the lady at the lab didnt say how long it took for results and she walked away from me before I could ask her. 
Anyway my doctor said because its been five years that could be an indication that something is either wrong with me or with OH.
:cry:
Still no sign of af.


----------



## Djana83

Hey there! How's every1 in this horrible TWW doing? 

Well I'm around 9/10 dpo today and my symptoms are as follows:

1 - so far full, swollen breasts.
1 - 5 dpo sensitive nipples.
5 - so far a little bit darker nipples and areolas, veins quite visible.
3 - 5 dpo white thick CM, a loooot of it, along with itchy vaginal sensation *TMI* sorry.
3 - 4 dpo abdominal and back ache, such as when AF arrives.
6 - so far feeling in my abdomen as if AF has arrived, pelvic pressure as was well.
7 - so far changing temp's, before 7 dpo they were around 37 degrees, since 7dpo they're around 36,6 degrees, which has never happend before, and is totally unusual for lutheal phase!!

I've had this pregnant feeling since 1dpo, which is totally weird, however during the past couple of days, as the AF due date approaches I feel sooooo discouraged, you know that stupid feeling you're gonna be out this month again...?


----------



## beatlemom82

I'm going crazy. got that "yummy" metal taste in my mouth again today. Its been on and off. I wish Thursday would hurry up.


----------



## futurephotos

hi everyone-

I'm 10-11 DPO and have a bad lower back ache and dull cramping. I feel like AF could come at any second. I've been a little nauseous on and off and a few headaches too. Generally just feeling achey and uncompfortable. Like maybe I could be coming down with a cold? She'll be due on Saturday. What do you think am I getting sick or could it be my BFP?


----------



## bobrittany

3 dpo: sore, tender nipples. Unusual because I never get this even before my period.
9-10 dpo: Feeling more tired than usual, last night I suggested we go to sleep thinking it must be at least 11:30pm but it was only 8:25! lol

I'm nervous today bc last night my nipples seemed to be getting even more sore, which I took as a good sign, but today its mild if any soreness at all. I am about 10 DPO.


----------



## Baby Gaga

Baby Gaga said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would include my symptoms see what yous think
> 
> 1dpo- nothing
> 2dpo- hot flushes- think this was due to my cold though
> 3dpo- same as 2dpo
> 4dpo- lower back pain,bbs are tender
> 5dpo-lower back pain. Bbs are tender, urinating more
> 6dpo- bbs are really painfull, lower back pain
> 7dpo- same as 5 and 6, feelin nauseous at night, mild cramps
> 8dpo- same as 7dpo, more cramps like AFs about to start
> 9dpo- same as 8, a bit more nauseous, iv gone off coffee

10dpo- sore lower back, bbs are sore but not as bad as last 2 days, af like cramps, needing to pee more, I tested today it was bfn, am I too early for testing


----------



## beatlemom82

Baby Gaga said:


> Baby Gaga said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, thought I would include my symptoms see what yous think
> 
> 1dpo- nothing
> 2dpo- hot flushes- think this was due to my cold though
> 3dpo- same as 2dpo
> 4dpo- lower back pain,bbs are tender
> 5dpo-lower back pain. Bbs are tender, urinating more
> 6dpo- bbs are really painfull, lower back pain
> 7dpo- same as 5 and 6, feelin nauseous at night, mild cramps
> 8dpo- same as 7dpo, more cramps like AFs about to start
> 9dpo- same as 8, a bit more nauseous, iv gone off coffee
> 
> 10dpo- sore lower back, bbs are sore but not as bad as last 2 days, af like cramps, needing to pee more, I tested today it was bfn, am I too early for testingClick to expand...

u might be early. i tested on 9 dpo and got a bfn. i'm 11 dpo today.


----------



## MrsMcD123

11DPO today. Not much, but my gums did bleed last night and this morning when brushing my teeth. It didn't even occur to me at the time that could be a sign but something sparked a memory of reading that bleeding gums is an early sign of pregnancy and a quick google search confirms.

I've also been having multiple bad dreams every night for the past few nights now. Usually don't even remember my dreams! Not really sure if it is a true symptom but again a quick google search brought up tons of results of pregnant women talking about their bad dreams/nightmares in early pregnancy.

I felt all sorts of pinches and sharp pains about 8-9DPO buuut that happened a few cycles ago and I wasn't pregnant.

Part of me is feeling like "this is it" but the logical part of my brain keeps saying "shut up and give up for the month!"


----------



## MrsMcD123

beatlemom82 said:


> u might be early. i tested on 9 dpo and got a bfn. i'm 11 dpo today.

I'm 11DPO today too :) The witch is due Thursday. Lets hope she stays away from us both! :thumbup:


----------



## beatlemom82

MrsMcD123 said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> u might be early. i tested on 9 dpo and got a bfn. i'm 11 dpo today.
> 
> I'm 11DPO today too :) The witch is due Thursday. Lets hope she stays away from us both! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ikr!! My monthly witch is due that day too. Babydust to you..


----------



## beatlemom82

Anyone ever feel nauseous and hungry at the same time?


----------



## MrsMcD123

beatlemom82 said:


> Anyone ever feel nauseous and hungry at the same time?

That's me, right now! But I think it's because all I've had to eat today has been junk and my body is craving some actual nourishment!


----------



## beatlemom82

MrsMcD123 said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone ever feel nauseous and hungry at the same time?
> 
> That's me, right now! But I think it's because all I've had to eat today has been junk and my body is craving some actual nourishment!Click to expand...

Its crazy. Cause when I cook the food the smell bugs me but then I am hungry. Idk. I think symptom spotting is driving me nuts.


----------



## MrsMcD123

beatlemom82 said:


> I think symptom spotting is driving me nuts.

Me too, I swear anytime I feel any sort of twinge or pinch or pain I immediately think "is this a pregnancy symptom?!" I spend all day looking forward to going to bed so I can wake up in the morning to see if my temp has stayed steady or has begun to drop yet.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

OK so 13dpo, cramping in my stomach, had really sensitive nipples last night, back ache and a horrible taste in my mouth. Still going to wait until AF is late to test though as I'm feeling a little discouraged


----------



## yazoo

Well girls the witch got me so another month ttc. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tracdesi

Update, so the blood hcg came back negative. Doc thinks that OH's sperm count might be low or else I might have infertility issues, time for me to switch from 2ww to TTC, praying you all get the results you are hoping for! :)
God bless,


----------



## AC1987

awww I'm sorry yazoo and tracdasi :hugs:

I'm currently at 9dpo(I think) and hoping like crazy I will get a BFP on sunday


----------



## tracdesi

well I guess technically I am not out of the tww because AF:witch: hasnt arrived yet, was supposed to rear her ugly head yesterday. This morning I woke up with sore bbs, and now I am reading that sometimes even blood tests take awhile to register positive.

I have been doing this back and forth for the past week.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx


----------



## beatlemom82

I am 13 dpo. Nausea is like second nature now. My bbs are achy and so veiny and but not just that. i am noticing the veins in my chest and arms too. still constipated (sorry tmi). back pain is outrageous. i feel like AF is gonna show. i have that feeling. But she is due tomorrow. she better not show if she knows whats good for her.


----------



## Djana83

Hey girls please help out, well even though I didn't want to test early this time around I couldn't resist and took a test this afternoon, and this is what I got:

https://www4.slikomat.com/11/1109/z7h-091120.jpg

I'm sure I see the second line, do you as well?

:shrug:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I see it....CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

I totally see a line


----------



## beatlemom82

I see it. Congrats.


----------



## Djana83

Oh gosh I'm sooooo nervous, I'm going to test tomorrow morning again!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

I definitely see a 2nd line!! I normally hang out in the pregnancy test section....you might want to post there too! Those ladies are lovely and love seeing tests!


----------



## 3kiddosmaybe4

Oh.....af never did arrive for me last month and I never got a :bfp: so I just went back to opk's. They were nearly positive a few days back and my cm changed to more ewcm (that never happened last month). We dtd the day I spotted the cm change and wouldn't you know it....I'm already symptom spotting?? It's only been like 36 hrs and I'm symptom spotting :dohh: Not intentionally....I had a dream about a sperm and egg meeting....it seriously could have been a tv documentary about conception! :haha: All day I was so gassy yesterday, and today too and I woke up a little light headed and feeling queasy. NO WAY should anyone actually feel symptoms so soon!! But that's the only time we've dtd in more than a week so Idk where my sudden yucky feeling is coming from. Any thoughts?! Please tell me one of you has done this before or I'll feel silly! lol


----------



## LilDreamy

AW! Congrats on the BFP!!! :D


----------



## echo

Hello ladies, can I join you? I'm 4 dpo today and not doing a good job of NOT symptom spotting. I guess once you get hooked....

Congrats to the BFP's! That's awesome. :hugs: to those AF got. :dust: to those in limbo.

Day 1-3: Nothing, really. Some twinges in the nether region, but that could be gas. No sore boobs? Why is that? 
Day 4 (today): sensitive nips, slightly nauseous. Tired. Had quite a bit of crampy feelings during the night. Maybe thats just when I seem to be paying more attention? Stuffy nose, kind of sore throat (hubby has a terrible cold, I hope I'm not getting it).

We will see. I will probably test around the 17th/18th. AF is due the 20th, but I can never wait that long.

Good Luck girls!


----------



## LilDreamy

A cold is always promising!

I have gotten horrible col/flu symptoms for both of my pregnancies! :D

:dust:


----------



## tjsmami

I read this thread from beginning to end...very interesting...so happy for those who got their BFP's!! I have pretty much no symptoms either for the most part just hoping it will be my month!!!

I am 8 DPO today. O'd on CD 10 (Nov 2nd). I caved in today and tested and got a BFN...I know..i know...its too early but I couldn't help it....I told myself if it was negative that I wouldn't test till day of AF or after...Af is due on 11/16/2011 which is also day of DS second birthday...so hopefully I can surprise him with news of a baby brother or sister on the way...but not trying to get my hopes up.

I conceived DS after 3 failed tries on Clomid...I just gave up did not chart, use Clomid (figured I'd never get pg)...and sure enough that was the cycle that it happened (naturally O'd). This time around this is my second cycle after getting off of BCP. My last cycle was 51 days long so I was surprised when my BBT confirmed that I O'd on CD 10. I never know about my periods because I have always been irregular, so this is all new to me. I just hope this is our month. 

I have very little subtle symptoms that I just figure are not symptoms. Very mild come and go type cramping...very mild....sharp pain in uterus (all this only happened today mind you) also temps dipped down below coverline for two days in a row at the same temp of 97.3 (7dpo and today)...my coverline is 97.5...

So I don't know whats going on there....I know its too early for AF but since I really don't know my LP I wonder if I have an extra short one which is not good because you must be at least 10 day long LP to successfully carry a pregnancy but since I do have a DS I guess I must have a normal LP because I successfully carried him.......So I don't know I dont' want to get my hopes up and I am trying my best not too over analyze every single thing....

Oh and my chances of conceiving are cut further in half because I have a blocked left tube so I conceived DS out of my right ovary...so hopefully it was the right ovary that released this cycle!!

Anyway that is my story so hopefully within another week I can post great news about a BFP or else it will be on to the next month for me.....


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow read the whole thing! That's an accomplishment! :lol:

You really really want this. And I really really want it for you too!
Your time will come and Fingers X'ed it's this month!
I hope you have the best of luck! and tons and tons of Baby dust to you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tjsmami

Thanks LilDreamy! Yes I really do want it and I'm happy that you are one of those with the BFP!!! 

I know the feeling to find the BFP and just have a sense of relief that you finally did it and the anxiety is gone...I just wish I could feel that already!! But like I said dont' wanna get my hopes up....

I wish you a H & H 9 months!!! I will keep you posted....Hopefully I don't cave in again and test..but you know that is something that is bound to happen...jst don't like the disappointing feeling when one line pops up....

**Showering myself with that Baby Dust***** Lol!


----------



## savannah09

Hey Everyone

Im between 10-12 dpo. I got my pos opk on 29th October which makes today day 12 but I know OV could happen several hours after etc. Ive not tested yet, I have a 30 day cycle so Sunday should be AF day, fingers crossed it wont be.
I shall say 12dpo and go through my symptoms.

4dpo - Woke at 1am sharp stomach pains. All day nausea.
5dpo - Nausea and stomach not 100%
6dpo - same as day 5
7dpo - Heartburn (first time ever - im 28yrs old) Nausea
8dpo - Nausea and Heartburn - Off food, felt very uneasy all day. Dizzy
9dpo - Nausea and Heartburn. No libido. Sore painful breasts
10dpo - Nausea, Heartburn. Slight blood stained CM. Very hungry. Burping. Sore throat, stuffy nose, felt hot all day. Sore painful and heavy breasts.
11dpo - Sore throat, stuffy nose, hot. Sore painful breasts. Slight spotting. Very anxious and emotional. Headache.
12dpo - Full of cold, feel hot, body aches. Pains in stomach off/on. Ache in chest but not heartburn like before. Off food again. Headache.

Its my 2nd round of Clomid so im not sure how much of this is coming from Clomid, but ive definately never had heartburn before - never even had to buy medicine for it until the other day. 
I dont know what to think, Ive tried not to symptom spot but with all this going on, i dont think ive ever had so many days of feeling sick either and I dont know why im off my food.
I wont be testing until Sunday, if i can hold off that long!!

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Praying4bean

Miscarried at 7weeks in August. Wasn't ttc then. Now I am ready to try, October is the first month that I'm officially trying. I've been using OPKs, EPO before ovulation, Folic acid, B6, B12, Instead soft cup

BD 2 Days pre O (elevated legs and slept right away, no getting up)
BD 1 DPO (used Instead Soft Cup)
1-3DPO slight cramping, gassy, sensitive teeth, restless/insomnia
4-5DPO slight cramping, lower abdomen pressure, gassy, waves of nausea, vivid dreams, restlessness at night, extreme fatigue during the day, sensitive teeth, craved mayonnaise, very frequent urination, itchy skin, extremely giddy (I laughed at the smallest things for what seemed like hours until I was breathless!)
6 DPO Bleeding gums, gassy, slight cramping, lower abdomen pressure, wave of nausea, vivid dreams, frequent urination, craved olives, cheese, and cake, very sensitive to smells, foggy memory
7 DPO Fatigue (fell asleep at work), cramps, bloating, gassy, lower abdomen pressure, above pubic bone feels firm, vivid dreams one particular dream was a street parade and I was looking for a little girl frantically, frequent urination, very irritable, hiccups, very sensitive to smells, foggy memory, absent minded, craving creamy food
8 DPO Fatigue, left work early to nap, firm feeling above pubic bone, gassy, lower abdomen pressure, cramping of my butt cheek, frequent urination, sore after sex, very irritable, very sensitive to smells DP smelled exceptionally good today, craving creamy food
9 DPO Gassy especially burping, very vivid dreams of sledding down a sloped fountain in the rain with a baby in my arms, bloated, frequent urination. Boobs became sore towards evening time and they are more erect, more cravings for cake and creamy foods, irritable and extremely impatient, sneezing a lot, slight pinching in lower abdomen.
10 DPO Creamy CM, TINGLY HANDS AND FEET all the way to my toes and fingers, itchy skin, very tired, twingy pinchy cramps...swore AF was here a few times but it was just more CM. BFN this morning...

Waiting to try again at 14DPO. Sorry for all the details ladies but I think every single thing is a pregnancy symptom so maybe we can rule a few of these out!

Baby dust to everyone. CONGRATULATIONS to the BFPs! I hope the rest of us can post our success stories soon.


----------



## Praying4bean

LilDreamy said:


> A cold is always promising!
> 
> I have gotten horrible col/flu symptoms for both of my pregnancies! :D
> 
> :dust:

Me too the first time around! Actually I had it for the first few weeks of pregnancy before my m/c ! I think it is called Pregnancy Rhinitis...I am sneezing like crazy right now too so I hope this is a good sign. Apparently just like CM becomes runny and more pronounced (most times) in pregnancy, so does nasal mucus. I'm definitely counting my sneezing as a sign...what isn't these days? haha


----------



## mama_rae

Hello, I had posted in here a few days ago, thought I would update, AF arrived today so... we'll see how this cycle goes. I am going to try my hardest to relax a bit I need to find something to busy myself in so I don't over stress/worry/wonder. I wish you all the very best!!! 

fx'd and :dust: to all!


----------



## beatlemom82

Im still having symptoms but my Bbt dropped so I know AF is on the way. If not today tomorrow but I am waiting for her to show her ugly mug.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im 3dpo, having right abdominal twinges an sharp pains in the left bb


----------



## AC1987

My bbs usually hurt from ov to af :( it sucks. 

But my symptoms for this cycle are..(Now I don't exactly know when I ovulated as I didn't track it)

before 5dpo I didn't really pay attention.

5dpo - 7dpo upset stomach diarreah(sorry tmi) bbs sore
8dpo some mild nausea, and bbs sore
9dpo mild nausea , heart burn, bbs sore 
10dpo nausea, heartburn, bbs sore
11dpo a little bit more nausea(had to run to the bathroom as I thought I was actually gonna be sick) mild heartburn, headache, bbs sore. 


But I try not to think too much about it as I think I've actually felt this with every cycle but now that i'm looking for early pg signs I'm reading into it too much :p


----------



## Ilovebeingmom

Canada8 said:


> Yes af is actually due on the 5/6.....so I'm going to wait it out....I'm driving my DH crazy cause I keep on making him squeeze my boobs to see if they are full.....my left breast is def bigger than my right....started to swell this past Sunday.....he says he thinks I am, but I am so nervous cause I don't have any really noticeable symptoms.....besides my left bigger boob, a little cramps and I am not bitchy like I usually am before my af lol

HAHAHA you made me laugh I just started to read threw this thread so congrats on your BFP!! But I too have been asking DH everyday to feel my bb's...and I to have one larger then the other but I am only 9 dpo and got a bfn this morning but this will be my third so im pretty sure I am preggers by the symptoms but fx'd tomorrow is a new test!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest


----------



## Maddysmum

Thanks for this great thread


----------



## PinkPeony

6 DPO today. I have imaginary symptoms every month but here's how I'm feeling this month.... :blush:

"symptoms" are: 
- creamy CM (I'm usually pretty dry but since about 3dpo I've had a lot)
- super super thirsty for the past couple days
- frequent urination (due to drinking lot's of water of course)
- today and yesterday I've had mild nausea on and off
- my big thing today was a big temp dip

We'll see. Trying to stay realistic but totally falling off the TWW crazy wagon at the same time. fx & :dust:


----------



## beatlemom82

kmbabycrazy said:


> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest

Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.


----------



## tjsmami

beatlemom82 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...

Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?

I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....


----------



## kmbabycrazy

BFP for me...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djana83

kmbabycrazy congrats hun!!!!!!

beatlemum82 what's up with you hun?


----------



## tjsmami

kmbabycrazy said:


> BFP for me...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW! Congratulations on your BFP!!! I am 13DPO today and AF is due any day now. I caved in a tested and it was a BFN!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the BFPs!! :) 

Alright ladies, I'm back for more. :) Just ov'd today, I think, we'll see if my temps jump up tomorrow. I've got a really heavy feeling in my uterus area, which I usually feel after ov, and so I think today is the day. Now...just 14 more days until I test. I wonder if I'll make it until AF is late this time. There's a FRER just sitting in a drawer, which will add a whole lot of temptation, I think. But for now, I'm shooting to test on the 29th. :)


----------



## tjsmami

DBZ34 said:


> Congrats to the BFPs!! :)
> 
> Alright ladies, I'm back for more. :) Just ov'd today, I think, we'll see if my temps jump up tomorrow. I've got a really heavy feeling in my uterus area, which I usually feel after ov, and so I think today is the day. Now...just 14 more days until I test. I wonder if I'll make it until AF is late this time. There's a FRER just sitting in a drawer, which will add a whole lot of temptation, I think. But for now, I'm shooting to test on the 29th. :)

Yay!! Welcome back...Good luck with the TTW....I am 13dpo today got a BFN though. But not going count myself out till she comes.....hope you get your BFP this time!!! Here is my chart so far... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/228047


----------



## kmbabycrazy

tjsmami said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs!! :)
> 
> Alright ladies, I'm back for more. :) Just ov'd today, I think, we'll see if my temps jump up tomorrow. I've got a really heavy feeling in my uterus area, which I usually feel after ov, and so I think today is the day. Now...just 14 more days until I test. I wonder if I'll make it until AF is late this time. There's a FRER just sitting in a drawer, which will add a whole lot of temptation, I think. But for now, I'm shooting to test on the 29th. :)
> 
> Yay!! Welcome back...Good luck with the TTW....I am 13dpo today got a BFN though. But not going count myself out till she comes.....hope you get your BFP this time!!! Here is my chart so far... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/228047Click to expand...

You shouldn't count yourself our because i got a bfn at 13dpo but got my BFP yesterday at 17dpo so don't give up hope xx


----------



## tjsmami

kmbabycrazy said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs!! :)
> 
> Alright ladies, I'm back for more. :) Just ov'd today, I think, we'll see if my temps jump up tomorrow. I've got a really heavy feeling in my uterus area, which I usually feel after ov, and so I think today is the day. Now...just 14 more days until I test. I wonder if I'll make it until AF is late this time. There's a FRER just sitting in a drawer, which will add a whole lot of temptation, I think. But for now, I'm shooting to test on the 29th. :)
> 
> Yay!! Welcome back...Good luck with the TTW....I am 13dpo today got a BFN though. But not going count myself out till she comes.....hope you get your BFP this time!!! Here is my chart so far... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/228047Click to expand...
> 
> You shouldn't count yourself our because i got a bfn at 13dpo but got my BFP yesterday at 17dpo so don't give up hope xxClick to expand...

Today is 14DPO for me....Check out my chart...temps are climbing...but don't want to get my hopes up.. some women have LP's up to 16 or 18 DPO before af so I am not safe yet....did not test though because I ran out of them....


----------



## beatlemom82

Djana83 said:


> kmbabycrazy congrats hun!!!!!!
> 
> beatlemum82 what's up with you hun?

well at this point 6 days late. still having symptoms and my bbs have jumped back to 44 dd. i tested 2 days ago and still got a bfn. but i decided to make an appt. so i go in on friday.


----------



## beatlemom82

tjsmami said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....Click to expand...

no af, 6 days late. but still bfn. i want to test but im gonna wait till my appt on friday.


----------



## tjsmami

beatlemom82 said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....Click to expand...
> 
> no af, 6 days late. but still bfn. i want to test but im gonna wait till my appt on friday.Click to expand...

Hmm....Are you charting? If so, are temps still high?


----------



## beatlemom82

tjsmami said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....Click to expand...
> 
> no af, 6 days late. but still bfn. i want to test but im gonna wait till my appt on friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....Are you charting? If so, are temps still high?Click to expand...

yea. im bouncing back between 98.2-98.5


----------



## tjsmami

beatlemom82 said:


> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....Click to expand...
> 
> no af, 6 days late. but still bfn. i want to test but im gonna wait till my appt on friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....Are you charting? If so, are temps still high?Click to expand...
> 
> yea. im bouncing back between 98.2-98.5Click to expand...

Wow...what is your coverline? Yeah I think going to the docs as you mentioned to confirm would be best....


----------



## beatlemom82

tjsmami said:


> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjsmami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatlemom82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> So i'm 2 days late for my period and had a negative day before period is due feeling a little sick and have back ache and tingly nipples and thats it so don't know if I want to waste money on another test:( feeling pretty out to be honest
> 
> Everything you said expect I am 3 days late.Click to expand...
> 
> Beatlesmom82 - Wow! So AF never came then like you mentioned in your post a couple of days ago? Have you tested?
> 
> I am 12 DPO today and waiting to test on Wednesday at 14 DPO....Click to expand...
> 
> no af, 6 days late. but still bfn. i want to test but im gonna wait till my appt on friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm....Are you charting? If so, are temps still high?Click to expand...
> 
> yea. im bouncing back between 98.2-98.5Click to expand...
> 
> Wow...what is your coverline? Yeah I think going to the docs as you mentioned to confirm would be best....Click to expand...

97.1


----------



## DBZ34

False alarm...Still no ov, but plenty of ov-pains for the past couple of days. I'm hoping today is the day. But I guess it's wait and see at the moment. I can't wait to be in my TWW...and when I get there, I won't be able to wait for those two weeks to be over. :)


----------



## tjsmami

DBZ34 said:


> False alarm...Still no ov, but plenty of ov-pains for the past couple of days. I'm hoping today is the day. But I guess it's wait and see at the moment. I can't wait to be in my TWW...and when I get there, I won't be able to wait for those two weeks to be over. :)

Do you normally have a predictable cycle and O day? Keep us posted...


----------



## DBZ34

I do. That's the weird thing about it. I usually Ov between CD12-14, but my cycle is usually 26-27 days long since my body finally regulated after getting off BCP. I'm on CD16 and still no confirmed ov. My temps have been the same for the past three days and all are slightly below my normal coverline of 97.8. I've been having ov-pains, which usually only last a day at the most, so I just figured I was ov-ing, only to have the temp tell me otherwise the next morning. Slightly frustrating, but I'm trying not to get too worked up about it. It will happen when it happens, I guess. :shrug: The only thing I changed was I decided to try cinnamon this month and have been having it in my tea. I didn't think it would affect my cycle, but maybe it has. 

I'm getting tons more watery/EWCM than usual, which is good, just no ov. Maybe today is my day, I've had pretty consistent ov-pains, but I can't trust those to tell me anything at this point. The 'other' TWW is getting longer and longer....


----------



## AmberDW

congrats to the BFPs!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjsmami

DBZ34 said:


> I do. That's the weird thing about it. I usually Ov between CD12-14, but my cycle is usually 26-27 days long since my body finally regulated after getting off BCP. I'm on CD16 and still no confirmed ov. My temps have been the same for the past three days and all are slightly below my normal coverline of 97.8. I've been having ov-pains, which usually only last a day at the most, so I just figured I was ov-ing, only to have the temp tell me otherwise the next morning. Slightly frustrating, but I'm trying not to get too worked up about it. It will happen when it happens, I guess. :shrug: The only thing I changed was I decided to try cinnamon this month and have been having it in my tea. I didn't think it would affect my cycle, but maybe it has.
> 
> I'm getting tons more watery/EWCM than usual, which is good, just no ov. Maybe today is my day, I've had pretty consistent ov-pains, but I can't trust those to tell me anything at this point. The 'other' TWW is getting longer and longer....


Hmm..maybe it is just an off cycle...but yes I'm sure it'll come when it does come....for me...I am 17 DPO today, temps still high and tested BFN!!! So I am going crazy here....Lol...:wacko:


----------



## tjsmami

tjsmami said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> I do. That's the weird thing about it. I usually Ov between CD12-14, but my cycle is usually 26-27 days long since my body finally regulated after getting off BCP. I'm on CD16 and still no confirmed ov. My temps have been the same for the past three days and all are slightly below my normal coverline of 97.8. I've been having ov-pains, which usually only last a day at the most, so I just figured I was ov-ing, only to have the temp tell me otherwise the next morning. Slightly frustrating, but I'm trying not to get too worked up about it. It will happen when it happens, I guess. :shrug: The only thing I changed was I decided to try cinnamon this month and have been having it in my tea. I didn't think it would affect my cycle, but maybe it has.
> 
> I'm getting tons more watery/EWCM than usual, which is good, just no ov. Maybe today is my day, I've had pretty consistent ov-pains, but I can't trust those to tell me anything at this point. The 'other' TWW is getting longer and longer....
> 
> 
> Hmm..maybe it is just an off cycle...but yes I'm sure it'll come when it does come....for me...I am 17 DPO today, temps still high and tested BFN!!! So I am going crazy here....Lol...:wacko:Click to expand...

OMG I went back to look at the test I took this morning and saw a faint line but definitely there...!!! OMG...BFP at 17 DPO...
 



Attached Files:







+ on 11 19 2011.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 35


----------



## DBZ34

OMG!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## beatlemom82

I lost count lol. 9 days and still no af. Im getting my bloodtest results Monday.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm finally 2DPO. Only thing I've noticed is occasional back pain and an increased need to use the loo, but that happens every TWW. Still keeping my fingers crossed for this cycle. I'm trying to not pay too much attention to my symptoms until 7-8 DPO, but we'll see how that goes. ;)


----------



## kat82

kmbabycrazy said:


> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx

Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:


----------



## AmberDW

haven't really noticed symptoms, I have been bitchy and had a 3 day migraine the past 3 days but OH thinks I am. I have felt naesous today but I have had a temp of 99 to 101 all day so I blame that


----------



## Mandy1680

Hi all - I just got my BFP on Friday and am still in disbelief. These threads helped me so much during my 2ww that I wanted to post my "symptoms" in hopes of helping someone else. Everyone is different but this is what I experienced: 
Dpo 1-14 - mild cramping on and off the entire time
Dpo 7-8ish - runny nose
Dpo 7-10ish - hot and cold flashes
Dpo 10ish - increased sense of smell that I didn't notice until I commented on a smell in the room and no one else smelled it
Dpo 10ish to present - restless at night
Dpo 12-16ish - white vaginal discharge (not a ton, but I noticed and felt it) 

Today I am Dpo 18 and I need to use the bathroom more frequently and am still restless at night but that is about it. Overall, I'd say relatively few symptoms which I am starting to think is a good sign!


----------



## kmbabycrazy

kat82 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...


----------



## DBZ34

Hey ladies! 

5DPO today! Yesterday, I had some crazy cramps going on. Today is more of the same, but they aren't happening as frequently. Temp was up today too, which made me happy since my 1-4DPO temps were awfully close to my coverline. A little gas, a runny nose, and a backache...hopefully these are good symptoms. :)


----------



## beatlemom82

at this point idk what dpo i am. some where in the 20s. i am 12 days late. still having symptoms but all tests including blood test came back negative. i confused.


----------



## kat82

kmbabycrazy said:


> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...Click to expand...

 Thanks for replying hun. Well today its cum back...more than last time and a bit thicker :shrug: I was naughty today & decided to poas :winkwink: a opk one as I only have 1 hpt and i wana save that lol. Well anyway it came up + im 9dpo....what do you think?? so nervous as really want this to be it :flower: even my cramping has eased off now, just a mild lower back pain, nausea on & off and sense of smell incresed slightly (others cant smell wot i can lol) DH seems to think my BBs have changed..... o well a few mur days and il know, the witch is due to arrive at the weekend :cry: she best stay away!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Sounds promising! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## kat82

DBZ34 said:


> Sounds promising! Keep us updated! :)

I could not resist the temptation and jus done a PG test and it had the most faintest line ever.... (possible evap line???) im only 10dpo so im not that surprised!!! Im wishing the next couple of days away so I can test again. This :witch: best not gate crash the hopeful party!! :happydance:


----------



## kat82

kat82 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for replying hun. Well today its cum back...more than last time and a bit thicker :shrug: I was naughty today & decided to poas :winkwink: a opk one as I only have 1 hpt and i wana save that lol. Well anyway it came up + im 9dpo....what do you think?? so nervous as really want this to be it :flower: even my cramping has eased off now, just a mild lower back pain, nausea on & off and sense of smell incresed slightly (others cant smell wot i can lol) DH seems to think my BBs have changed..... o well a few mur days and il know, the witch is due to arrive at the weekend :cry: she best stay away!!!Click to expand...

Hey hun, update, jus done a PG test and got the faintest ever line. Im only 10 dpo so il have to wait a couple of days just incase its a evap line FX its not :nope:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

kat82 said:


> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for replying hun. Well today its cum back...more than last time and a bit thicker :shrug: I was naughty today & decided to poas :winkwink: a opk one as I only have 1 hpt and i wana save that lol. Well anyway it came up + im 9dpo....what do you think?? so nervous as really want this to be it :flower: even my cramping has eased off now, just a mild lower back pain, nausea on & off and sense of smell incresed slightly (others cant smell wot i can lol) DH seems to think my BBs have changed..... o well a few mur days and il know, the witch is due to arrive at the weekend :cry: she best stay away!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, update, jus done a PG test and got the faintest ever line. Im only 10 dpo so il have to wait a couple of days just incase its a evap line FX its not :nope:Click to expand...

Me too xx:dust:


----------



## NT123

I think I ov'd Friday last week and my boobs are getting more and more painful, getting weird headaches that come and go and have had cramping twinges, is this it? What's the earliest u would test with a 10miu test strip?


----------



## kat82

kmbabycrazy said:


> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for replying hun. Well today its cum back...more than last time and a bit thicker :shrug: I was naughty today & decided to poas :winkwink: a opk one as I only have 1 hpt and i wana save that lol. Well anyway it came up + im 9dpo....what do you think?? so nervous as really want this to be it :flower: even my cramping has eased off now, just a mild lower back pain, nausea on & off and sense of smell incresed slightly (others cant smell wot i can lol) DH seems to think my BBs have changed..... o well a few mur days and il know, the witch is due to arrive at the weekend :cry: she best stay away!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, update, jus done a PG test and got the faintest ever line. Im only 10 dpo so il have to wait a couple of days just incase its a evap line FX its not :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too xx:dust:Click to expand...

Well hun, guess what???....... IV JUS GOT MY HUGE BFP :bfp: I am soooooo excited lets hope this is a extra sticky bean!!! Thanks for your support luv, much appreciated :) xx


----------



## kat82

NT123 said:


> I think I ov'd Friday last week and my boobs are getting more and more painful, getting weird headaches that come and go and have had cramping twinges, is this it? What's the earliest u would test with a 10miu test strip?

Iv been like that since a couple of days after Od, id test from anything from 10dpo, dnt lose heart if u get bfn jus keep tryn :dust: for you


----------



## lululove

OOOH I'll Play!!:flower:

I am 9 dpo as of right now.

I've had some promising (maybe) symptoms.:shrug:



1 dpo-nothing
2 dpo-CM was plentiful and sticky
3 dpo-nothing I can remember. I have a lack of focus.
5 dpo-Sharp pains in right ovary. Moody. BBs have somewhat been sore. Swollen but not super tender. Started to get sick today with a lot tof headaches and earaches. Sore throat started to set in. A few cramps here and there. Backache.
6 dpo-Tired and cannot sleep. I got earaches, headaches, and a sore throat today. Could be a cold though. Not much of an appetite. Backache.
7 dpo-Headaches and earaches, sore throat subsided. Hungry but when I go to eat I look at all the food and get nauseated. My neck hurts and I can't get comfortable. Had some dizzyness. Back still hurts. Got a pain in my left butt cheek that shoots down my leg when I walk (OWW) felt like sciatic pain.
8 dpo-sore BBs. A few cramps here and there. Back hurt. In the shower I got really light-headed and felt sick to my stomach suddenly and got very tired. My back has hurt so bad that I can't stand very long. Ate constantly today. VERY bloated. Normally I could suck it all in but this I can't.
9 dpo-woke up with a stuffy nose. Stomach ache. Some pain in lower abdominal area. It's still early in the day as of now. I will post more when they come!

ALSO TO ADD:
Constipation has been constant along with headaches, backaches, and earaches.
COULD IT BE??

:dust:
Baby dust to all!


Congrats to all BFPers :bfp: :bfp:

LETS SEE MORE, EH?
:thumbup:


----------



## NT123

Congratulations Kat!! wish me luck for 10 days dpo, im going to test on sunday and hope to god there is a sign!! x


----------



## kat82

NT123 said:


> Congratulations Kat!! wish me luck for 10 days dpo, im going to test on sunday and hope to god there is a sign!! x

FX for you and plenty of baby dust blown ur way x


----------



## kat82

lululove said:


> OOOH I'll Play!!:flower:
> 
> I am 9 dpo as of right now.
> 
> I've had some promising (maybe) symptoms.:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 dpo-nothing
> 2 dpo-CM was plentiful and sticky
> 3 dpo-nothing I can remember. I have a lack of focus.
> 5 dpo-Sharp pains in right ovary. Moody. BBs have somewhat been sore. Swollen but not super tender. Started to get sick today with a lot tof headaches and earaches. Sore throat started to set in. A few cramps here and there. Backache.
> 6 dpo-Tired and cannot sleep. I got earaches, headaches, and a sore throat today. Could be a cold though. Not much of an appetite. Backache.
> 7 dpo-Headaches and earaches, sore throat subsided. Hungry but when I go to eat I look at all the food and get nauseated. My neck hurts and I can't get comfortable. Had some dizzyness. Back still hurts. Got a pain in my left butt cheek that shoots down my leg when I walk (OWW) felt like sciatic pain.
> 8 dpo-sore BBs. A few cramps here and there. Back hurt. In the shower I got really light-headed and felt sick to my stomach suddenly and got very tired. My back has hurt so bad that I can't stand very long. Ate constantly today. VERY bloated. Normally I could suck it all in but this I can't.
> 9 dpo-woke up with a stuffy nose. Stomach ache. Some pain in lower abdominal area. It's still early in the day as of now. I will post more when they come!
> 
> ALSO TO ADD:
> Constipation has been constant along with headaches, backaches, and earaches.
> COULD IT BE??
> 
> :dust:
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all BFPers :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> LETS SEE MORE, EH?
> :thumbup:

Alot of your symtoms have been quite simular to mine, I think I felt inplantation pain about 5-6dpo. I did not feel anything when PG with my DS I had no symtoms, jus goes to show all pregnancies are different. GL and :dust: x


----------



## crazychick31

Hi All 

10/11 dpo today (+opk cd9) and :bfn: :cry: 

No signs or symptoms really, just sore boobs for the last few days and a stuffy/runny nose since yesterday. Couldnt stop blowing my nose yesterday morn and was convinced I was coming down with the flu making its way round the office but it stopped after about 2 hours. very strange!! now just got an annoying sniffle!
Also been a bit constipated for the last couple of days too

:dust: to all xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

kat82 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> Due on on Friday no sign of AF...feeling really rather sick this morning, also getting hot flashes, weird pattern of CM and terrible back ache. Boobs a little achey to the touch but nothing extreme...don't know what to think...feeling out after the BFNs but we'll just have to see xx
> 
> Hi, hope you dnt mind me asking?? but what do you mean by weird pattern with CM?? Its jus that i was losing creamy/watery cm but now i have seemed to dry up again or i jus have a small amount of watery CM in pants (soz tmi lol) Im soo confused as I have quite a few other symptoms too, im 9dpo (minimum) at the mo CD 22 normally I have a 26/28 day cycle :shrug: Thanks :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it want from dry to sticky like dried glue to watery to sticky again to watery again. But I wouldn't worry hun as as you can see from my ticker I got my BFP after that wierd pattern so don't worry if it dries up because mine went to barely anything before it came back so...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for replying hun. Well today its cum back...more than last time and a bit thicker :shrug: I was naughty today & decided to poas :winkwink: a opk one as I only have 1 hpt and i wana save that lol. Well anyway it came up + im 9dpo....what do you think?? so nervous as really want this to be it :flower: even my cramping has eased off now, just a mild lower back pain, nausea on & off and sense of smell incresed slightly (others cant smell wot i can lol) DH seems to think my BBs have changed..... o well a few mur days and il know, the witch is due to arrive at the weekend :cry: she best stay away!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, update, jus done a PG test and got the faintest ever line. Im only 10 dpo so il have to wait a couple of days just incase its a evap line FX its not :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too xx:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well hun, guess what???....... IV JUS GOT MY HUGE BFP :bfp: I am soooooo excited lets hope this is a extra sticky bean!!! Thanks for your support luv, much appreciated :) xxClick to expand...

YAY!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you, maybe that's a sign then?? Glad you got your BFP hun see you in First Tri xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs!!! 

7DPO - cramps on and off, killer headache, dizziness, hot flash, backache, temp dip below the coverline, gassy and broke out on my face. 

8DPO - a couple of nauseous spells this morning, headache, sensitive to smells today (which is bad because I work in a school and the kids smelled positively funky today), a couple of brief abdominal twinges, and gassy :blush:

I'm tired today too, but I can't tell if it's because I had a rough day or because of the hormones. Keeping my finger crossed that these symptoms are good ones. :)


----------



## kat82

DBZ34 said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!!!
> 
> 7DPO - cramps on and off, killer headache, dizziness, hot flash, backache, temp dip below the coverline, gassy and broke out on my face.
> 
> 8DPO - a couple of nauseous spells this morning, headache, sensitive to smells today (which is bad because I work in a school and the kids smelled positively funky today), a couple of brief abdominal twinges, and gassy :blush:
> 
> I'm tired today too, but I can't tell if it's because I had a rough day or because of the hormones. Keeping my finger crossed that these symptoms are good ones. :)

Sounds good hun, I had alot of them symtoms too!! GL and lots of :dust:


----------



## mysteriouseye

9dpo sore boobs/nipples increased sense of smell very gassy slight cramping xx


----------



## crazychick31

Another :bfn: this morn with FMU at 11/12 dpo, guess it's not our month again 
Cycle 18 here we come :cry: 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## LilDreamy

IDK what DPO I am since I had a MC 15 days ago.
But if my MC was concidered cycle dy one then I Ovulated today...

I did have a little ewcm today but only a very little bit.

sooo I'm gonna say...

1DPO - Cramping and EWCM


----------



## LilDreamy

tjsmami said:


> Thanks LilDreamy! Yes I really do want it and I'm happy that you are one of those with the BFP!!!
> 
> I know the feeling to find the BFP and just have a sense of relief that you finally did it and the anxiety is gone...I just wish I could feel that already!! But like I said dont' wanna get my hopes up....
> 
> I wish you a H & H 9 months!!! I will keep you posted....Hopefully I don't cave in again and test..but you know that is something that is bound to happen...jst don't like the disappointing feeling when one line pops up....
> 
> **Showering myself with that Baby Dust***** Lol!

YAY!! Glad you got your BFP! :D
Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## LilDreamy

2 DPO - Cramping, Gas, Hunger pains, headaches.


----------



## lola_90

Im currently 

5dpo with lots of ewcm! 

at 4dpo i had a few twinges

Congrats to those who got :bfp: hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea, and last night I actually had a dream that I POAS and got a really dark BFP... a little hopeful aren't I? :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

3 DPO - Cramping, Gas, Backache, Headache, got really nauseous near end of day and had a bout of heartburn for about 5 minutes today. (rare)


----------



## DBZ34

11DPO: Still sensitive to smells but it comes and goes (smelled some pineapple and it reeked even though it was fresh, but I ate it anyway), caught a cold or something which I've heard could be a symptom, runny nose, headache, gassy, temp rise! 

Trying to hold out on testing until tomorrow AM. I don't want to get my hopes way up, but I have a good feeling about this cycle. Fx!! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Sounds promising!!

I've gotten really sick with colds before both of my BFPs! Soooo maybe soo!! :D


----------



## echo

That does sound promising!


----------



## WinterSong4

Hey Ladies! I am 3dpo today and not feeling much of anything. I do feel a bit of a "twinge" in my uterus area, but it's much too soon for me to be experiencing anything lol. I will be testing around Dec. 8th at the earliest. :)


----------



## lola_90

6dpo lots of cm! and GAS!!!


----------



## 12darcy

7dpo today........ slight light cramps, heaviness, gas, lower backache, little head cold or just a runny nose. Got very emotional on saturday (5dpo), woke up crying and had a rough morning for really no reason. BB's a little sore and some cm


----------



## holden_babez

yesterday at 7DPO I felt extermely horney and had the SOREST nipples..

Woke this morning 8DPO and nothing but a lower back ache constant again (for like 9th day in a row) its so annoying.. 

MY FF chart is all over the place as I didnt have the correct/proper BBT thermometer and was just using my external infer-red one on my forhead.. so temps looked very low until the last 3 days hwere they sky-rocketed as I am now using a proper BBT one... so FF gave me cross hairs as i O on saturday?? which was CD17.. 
But I over-rode it as I had been having fertile CM for 5 days and O pains (I think) on monday which was cd12.. 

so based on that and my CP alone (which on cd was HS) I am currently 8dpo.. with AF due around the 5th Dec..


----------



## Laura617

Hi all,
Trying to kill time so figured I would pop in here.
I'm currently 9dpo and have been telling myself that I am not going to symptom spot but of course I am anyway.
I have had a couple hot 
flashes. I felt mainly normal until last night when I woke up in the middle of the night to pee (which I never do) then today I have been running to pee all day long, but maybe I'm just getting a UTI or something. I also noticed (and this is TMI) thats my urine during the day seems stronger, more like first morning urine. Only other time I remember that happening was when I was pregnant with my son.
I also woke up with sore boobies, and it's very rare fir me to ever have sore boobies.
Hope it's not all in my head cause then I might actually be crazy lol.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and this maybe completely unrelated but I had the most vivid nightmare last night. Only reason it even occurs to me to mention is I can't recall the last time I had a nightmare, it's been years.


----------



## 12darcy

yes, two nights in a row, very vivid dreams to the point of being scared. Saturday I had a sad, very sad dream and woke up crying....lol, made for a fun day!


----------



## DBZ34

Ugh. BFN this morning at 12DPO. Had some AF type cramps and then a little bit of spotting this afternoon, but my temp is still up. Though, my temp might be elevated because I have this cold...so no idea what's going on at the moment. I'm waiting on Dec 1st now. AF is due on the 1st and if she doesn't show up that day, then I'm buying another couple of tests. Keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Laura617

Well now 9dpo and another night with vivid dreams. This time I dreamed I took a test and got an instant positive but then my urine was so strong with hormone that it started destroying the test lol. 

That could be because before going to bed hubby and I DTD and he said "I think you pregnant, your stomach feels different". So if I'm not then I'm going to feel really fat lol!


----------



## AC1987

I'm at 4dpo, I've been having very vivid dreams!! Well for the past few days.. but like it felt SO real its crazy! I've also woken myself up talking too.. but then again thats normal for me:haha: I don't really feel anything aside from heartburn in the evening


----------



## WinterSong4

The past 2 days my dreams have been bizarre and that's bad! My dreams on a nightly basis are strange and crazy anyways, but the past 2 days have been even more so! I am too early (also 4dpo) for this to be pregnancy related..right?


----------



## LilDreamy

4 DPO - I am SOOO freakin Nauseous right now, end of the day once again. What the heck is this? I never get nauseous. Crampy, TONS of creamy cm, tender boobies which never happens to me unless I am breastfeeding(which I stopped doing 5 months ago), 
exhausted, & a bad cough. It seems a bit early for symptoms. But then again I could be 6 DPO. I'm between 4-6 DPO. We;ll see. :dust:

Oh yea, and going to the bathroom like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## EMSchick22

Hey ladies!!!:wave: This is a great thread!! Absolutely love it!!:thumbup: 
I am new to the site and sofar love it u guys are great!! I think I read all 42 someodd pages!! Congrats to all the BFP!!! And :dust: to the rest of you!!

DH and I have been TTC #1 since July... I am 11 DPO and seem to be having alot of symptoms this month..which is new...but havent been keeping up with them on a daily basis tho :growlmad: symptoms incude a twingey/pulling pain on my right side around my hip bone, random headaches, super gassy:haha:, a little nausea here and there and extremely tender and full/heavy boobies. Hope this is a good sign!!! The witch is due on Saturday 12/3... going to try to hold off and test that morning. Any suggestions?!


----------



## LilDreamy

All I have to say is good luck on holding off!! Since technically you could test now. haha! You have patience! I would totaly be testing right now. :haha:

&& Your symptoms sound great! 
Baby dust to you! And best of Luck!! :dust:

I will see how long I can go without testing... But I don't think it will be as easy this time around.
I held off last month until AF was late, and ended up having a BFP but unforunately ended in an MC. This time around, I'm just getting really impatient... so I don't think I can hold off from testing this time.


----------



## lola_90

7dpo

NOTHING, i swear it's as if all my 'symptoms' have completely dissapeared!!!

:(

Hope everyone else is having better symptoms!!!


:dust:


----------



## LilDreamy

I was reading the Twoweekwait website, and reading through the symptoms. && I noticed alot of women saying their symptoms stopped around 7-8 DPO and came back with a vengance at 9-10 DPO. Sooo maybe it's a good sign in some kind of way??


----------



## EMSchick22

Thank you so much lildreamy!!!:hugs: and I am so sorry for your loss!!:hugs: I am very anxious to test but too afraid of getting another :bfn: def been considering going out and getting one this afternoon just to rest my mind. Suggestions?


----------



## holden_babez

omg what i think is i am 9dpo but ff says only 4dpo..
I woke this morning with an unbundance of yellow egg white cm

no smell or itch or burn so not an UTI..

What do u think it could be? a preganncy sign

all my otyher symptoms have GOOOOOONE this morning..
while its a little dicouraging, it feels good to wake without the constant lower back ache and slight annoying headaches..

Good Luck everyone and Baby Dust to all

SKye x


----------



## carlboby123

testing on Friday 2/12 when AF is due.... holding out until then as have had 18 months so far of disappointed.
This month I had a pinky little bleed about 5dpo which could be implantation? (fingers crossed). I have never expereinced mid cycle bleeds so that was really odd. Also by boobs have be tender at the sides (very) and heavy feeling, so fingers crossed to us all and bring on those big fat BFP's for Christmas!!!!


----------



## AC1987

Since yesterday been having really itchy nipples.. no idea if thats just my body being weird or what!


----------



## EMSchick22

well ladies my addiction got the best of me I went out and bought a test came straight home and took it.... AND I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT I GOT MY BFP :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo::happydance: the symptom that was different for me this month as to the last 4 months was the pulling/twinge on my right side around my hip bone, and extremely tender/full boobies. and I never had any implantation bleeding.. just a pinkish teng to my cm the last 2 days. I think I am between 11-13 dpo... Hope this helps! Thank all of you so much for all the support!!!!! :hugs: 





BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies. Can I join? I got 3 pos opk's including this am, so I am guessing I am 1 or 2 DPO. I was very, very bloatd yesterday, but not other symptoms. Hoping for the good ole nausea soon, seeing as it seems like one of the most def. signs of pregnancy!


----------



## holden_babez

EMSchick22 said:


> well ladies my addiction got the best of me I went out and bought a test came straight home and took it.... AND I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT I GOT MY BFP :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo::happydance: the symptom that was different for me this month as to the last 4 months was the pulling/twinge on my right side around my hip bone, and extremely tender/full boobies. and I never had any implantation bleeding.. just a pinkish teng to my cm the last 2 days. I think I am between 11-13 dpo... Hope this helps! Thank all of you so much for all the support!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

COngratulations EMSchick... 
H&H 9 months ahead


----------



## EMSchick22

good luck almostthere!!! Fingers X'ed for you!!! sounds promising sofar!!!! And Thank you holden_babez!!!!:hugs:


----------



## lola_90

LilDreamy said:


> I was reading the Twoweekwait website, and reading through the symptoms. && I noticed alot of women saying their symptoms stopped around 7-8 DPO and came back with a vengance at 9-10 DPO. Sooo maybe it's a good sign in some kind of way??

I hope soo!!

Had the strangest vivid dream last night! Dreamt that I was at a service station and jb from JLS was queing up for the toilet and then Ryan Giggs went up to him and asked for his autograph and he said no! Then I followed him out and we started throwing a frisbee but it was snowing outside and then my dad and mum were playing the drums in the snow!!!

WEIRD!!!!! :wacko:

Im 8dpo and really want to test tomorrow but am going to try and wait as long as possible but buy some cheapies today just so i can poas tomorrow and save my 'proper' tests until later on!

I was so optimistic to start with as has first positive opk and we bd like mad, but my lack of symptoms compared to those who have had their bfp makes me cautious! Especially because this is our 8 month ttc!

But one of our friends who has just had her second told us that it took her 9 months with each of hers to fall pregnant!!! So reassuring

Mega ramble sorry, only place I can vent here because oh doesn't like me talking about it to him as it 'stresses him out'!!! :growlmad:

:dust: to all


----------



## almosthere

Thanks Emzchick! I had a HUGE temp rise today, so maybe I OV yesterday actually. It went from 97.2 to 98.2! Ah!!


----------



## lola_90

I STUPIDLY did a hpt and just got a :bfn: at 8dpo!!!!

WHY did i do that? I expected it anyway but soo annoying!


----------



## almosthere

No worries, it is still too early, you are not out!


----------



## LilDreamy

CONGRATS EMSchick!!! I'm sooo happy for you! I had a feeling you were probably preggo! :D Happy and Healthy 9 Months!!

@lola :haha: what a crazy dream you had!! And I know how you feel with testing too soon and having your hopes crushed. But give it 2-3 more days and you'll prob have your BFP! :D

So today... 5DPO I only have a TON of white cteamy cm, lots of potty breaks, and tender BB's and thats it for today! 

Good luck all!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm out again! AF showed her ugly face today. Boooooo. Oh well, I suppose it just wasn't meant to be this month. I'm out until Feb now, but I'm hoping you all get your BFPs! 

And congrats to you EMSchick! :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## WinterSong4

No symptoms to really report. I am 5 dpo today and last night before bed I had some dull cramping. Could this be implantation taking effect?? I did have a temp dip yesterday morning and today its up. Would that be too early for implantation? Other than that, woke up with VERY mild tender bb's, but went away after I went pee.

That's it! I am trying really hard to just not focus on it. The cramping came out of nowhere when I was sitting watching a movie in bed. How does my chart look thus far?


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone im due for af tomorrow, luteal phase is short. So thought i would test, am going to hold out 'hopefully' and do another one on friday! 

Today's symptoms at 8dpo: vivid dreams, milky cm, high cervix

Fingers crossed

:dust: to all


----------



## almosthere

GL LOLA!! 

AFM I had pornstar nipples last night after taking my tank top off (did not have a bra with it.) Kind of random, and then little nipple pain for a brief second this am. But not calling it a def. symptom unless they become more sore as the days go by. 

And lola, how short is your Luteal Phase? If I stick with my 28/29 dc I will not have a long enough LP since I Od so darn late, but hopping my body will adjust to the needed cycle length, or pulls of a miracle baby!


----------



## lola_90

The last few months it has been around 9 days! which isn't brilliant! So I am due on tomorrow but not having my 'normal' af symptoms!

If i come on i think i'm going to try taken b vitamins to extend my luteal phase which a lot of people have recommended. 

Good luck everyone

:dust:


----------



## LilDreamy

Hi girls!

6DPO for me.

I'm really sick. Have a fever, flu like symptoms, and a cold. Extreme amount of Creamy white cm. Never happened before in any of my pregnancies, so maybe that means I'm out. And my last pregnancy I had flu like symptoms as well and ended in an MC... so I'm a bit scared.

The normal lots of potty breaks, extreme headache and the WORSTE BACKACHE I have ever had in my life... fever probably helps its hurt.

And I'm extremely tired but again probably because I'm sick. :nope:

GL all. :)


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm 2dpo. Woke up in the middle of the night with a horrible headache that was still here in the morning. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## almosthere

I am feeling normal, all though I swear I conceived last night, I am pretty sure I already ov. and the spermies from last nights BD caught my eggy-hopefully I am right and my ovaries were up to something! too bad my LP is way too short, or so I think. Hoping for a BFP no later than the 12th! Just waiting for some symptoms to kick in... =) Babydust to all!


----------



## beatlemom82

I am 35 dpo. Yep that's right. Nausea, dry heaving, headaches, metal taste. Bbs still being and tender. Ugh... most recent test I had was 2 days before tday. Pee test and blood and both were neg. So I really don't know what's up. Docs tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

GL at the doc's tomorrow, hope it brings only good news!


----------



## beatlemom82

almosthere said:


> GL at the doc's tomorrow, hope it brings only good news!

Thanks


----------



## LilDreamy

Maybe your OV was...way off..lol and maybe SOMEHOW it's too soon to test! We can only hope right!

Hoping for good news for you! :D


----------



## beatlemom82

LilDreamy said:


> Maybe your OV was...way off..lol and maybe SOMEHOW it's too soon to test! We can only hope right!
> 
> Hoping for good news for you! :D

That thought has crossed my mind too. But I really don't know what's going on. Im lost.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Hi everyone i would like to join...
CONGRADULATIONS to all of you who has recieved your BFP'S

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32a151

HERE'S A LINK TO MY CHART ABOVE FEEL FREE TO LOOK AND IF U HAVE ANY FEEDBACK IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRICIATE THANK YOU :]

Yesterday i had a dip by .28 today a rise of .52 6dpo today,, still have really sore bbs since day after ovulation even though there feeling better it's far from the norm.. FF still havent given me a CL or O date but thankfully i used opk's.. We ON CD 11 he withdrew having withdrawls lol AND CD 12 he asked me where i wanted it so u already knoe !! I usually dont test or ovulate on cd 12 but after BD'in i decided what the heck, after he headed off to work... God had to be at work because is was soooooo positive WOW!! 2 DPO i had a pain on the lower right abdomine ovry area i guess without touching it i could feel like a bruse when i pressed around, it would hurt more felt like i had got a shot there it went on for 2 days. Only symptom i have now is sore achy bbs and just a little swelling..


----------



## DBZ34

LOVELYMEME said:


> Hi everyone i would like to join...
> CONGRADULATIONS to all of you who has recieved your BFP'S
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32a151
> 
> HERE'S A LINK TO MY CHART ABOVE FEEL FREE TO LOOK AND IF U HAVE ANY FEEDBACK IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRICIATE THANK YOU :]
> 
> Yesterday i had a dip by .28 today a rise of .52 6dpo today,, still have really sore bbs since day after ovulation even though there feeling better it's far from the norm.. FF still havent given me a CL or O date but thankfully i used opk's.. We ON CD 11 he withdrew having withdrawls lol AND CD 12 he asked me where i wanted it so u already knoe !! I usually dont test or ovulate on cd 12 but after BD'in i decided what the heck, after he headed off to work... God had to be at work because is was soooooo positive WOW!! 2 DPO i had a pain on the lower right abdomine ovry area i guess without touching it i could feel like a bruse when i pressed around, it would hurt more felt like i had got a shot there it went on for 2 days. Only symptom i have now is sore achy bbs and just a little swelling..


I have to tell you, looking at your chart, I would put you at 1DPO, just because your temperatures have been erratic and there isn't a clear temperature shift until CD17 to 18. A positive OPK on CD12 means that you would ovulate 12-24 hours afterward (so on CD13), but did you do any OPKs after that one?

The temp at CD11 is the reason why you haven't gotten any crosshairs yet, because it's higher than your CD13-15 temps. I wouldn't change it though, because there is a chance that your body geared up to ovulate and then something delayed it. 

The pains your were feeling at '2DPO' could have been ovulation pains, and if they were, then there's a chance you didn't Ov on CD12. But you've clearly ovulated now. Keep up with the temping. I think in a couple of days, FF will give you your crosshairs. Make sure you get another BD in too, just in case this is your 1DPO, so you can catch that egg! :) 

Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## WinterSong4

6-7 dpo today. Yesterday, my tummy started acting strange. I am gassy (sorry tmi) and feels like I have to go #2(like diarrhea type) , but never happens. Really annoying LOL and confusing! 

Temp dip today. I am alittle worried about my temps thus far.


----------



## lola_90

Im 9dpo, cd35!

AF was due today and *luckily* she hasn't showed! Another :bfn: today but was expecting it just like poas!

Will test again tomorrow with another internet cheapie and see what happens!

Today's symptoms : tiredness, diahhrea :) high softish cervix!


----------



## DBZ34

WinterSong4 said:


> 6-7 dpo today. Yesterday, my tummy started acting strange. I am gassy (sorry tmi) and feels like I have to go #2(like diarrhea type) , but never happens. Really annoying LOL and confusing!
> 
> Temp dip today. I am alittle worried about my temps thus far.


I wouldn't worry about your temps just yet. They're still above your coverline and it's still early. I wouldn't worry about the dips until after 9 or 10DPO...or two days before you normally expect AF.


----------



## WinterSong4

Thanks ladies! I will keep an eye out :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I have to tell you, looking at your chart, I would put you at 1DPO, just because your temperatures have been erratic and there isn't a clear temperature shift until CD17 to 18. A positive OPK on CD12 means that you would ovulate 12-24 hours afterward (so on CD13), but did you do any OPKs after that one?

The temp at CD11 is the reason why you haven't gotten any crosshairs yet, because it's higher than your CD13-15 temps. I wouldn't change it though, because there is a chance that your body geared up to ovulate and then something delayed it. 

The pains your were feeling at '2DPO' could have been ovulation pains, and if they were, then there's a chance you didn't Ov on CD12. But you've clearly ovulated now. Keep up with the temping. I think in a couple of days, FF will give you your crosshairs. Make sure you get another BD in too, just in case this is your 1DPO, so you can catch that egg! :) 

Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :dust:[/QUOTE]





Thank you so much and yes i have been testing almost everyday got the positive using dollar tree opk's ran out so i ran out to walgreens to get walgreen brand opk's been using them for a few days with light lines but no positives not even close to cd12 test... May I add dollar tree is a either or store pg test or ouv test , Oboy... Usually once i detect ovulaion i get a positive the next day also and sometime the 3rd day inna row maybe i was ovulating on cd11 too but idk cause i didnt test that day temps! I felt O pains on CD 12 but this pain i felt for two days was nothing i felt b4.
I wont be able to BD tonight or tomor maybe the weekend if i missed it i guess this wasnt my month :nope: awwwwh shucks ... 

:dust::dust:BABYDUST TO YOU:dust::dust: :bfp: IS ALL WE WILL NEED FOR CHRISTMAS WITH IS PRCELESS FOR US LADIES HERE BET:pink::blue:


----------



## DBZ34

Did you BD yesterday or the day before that? Sperm can live up to 5 days after you BD, so even if you didn't do it right around Ov, there's still a chance you caught your egg. :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I BD'ED just those two days CD 11 & 12


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies can I please join this thead, some amazing stories and congrats to bpf's and BABY DUST for bfn :( :( Im ttc I am 7dpo 5 days left for af 

6 DPO felt like AF was on her way, pulling in uterus like AF, fatigue, wet cm but no sign of cm on panties
7 DPO (today) Bbs still sore but now as a few days ago. Nipples aren't sore any more, only left nipple is sensative (little sore), cm is a bit creamy today, still wet feeling, tired and some flutter in uterus (maybe concentrating and too much imaginary) lol,


----------



## KamIAm

Hi gang!!

My AF is officially late!!! It was due Tues, Nov 30 & waited to test this afternoon!! It of course was BFN.... Sooo very hopeful for results I get in the morning!!! 

My AF is never late! Unless I'm preg soooo I'm trying not to get my hopes up but this is hard!!!

I feel like poo also! Yay!! Super exhausted, icky tummy, crampy & gassy... All could be AF signs so guess well see!!!

FX'd for you all and thanks for letting me rant : )


----------



## almosthere

woohoo! AF STAY AWAY!! hehe GL for tmar!


----------



## DBZ34

You know, now that I'm out until Feb...I'm a little jealous. I want to SS, even though I try not to when I'm in my TWW. :( Maybe I'll just pretend to SS during my long wait....


----------



## DBZ34

LOVELYMEME said:


> I BD'ED just those two days CD 11 & 12

Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you caught the egg this month. I suppose, in general, it's good to keep BDing until FF gives you the crosshairs, just to make sure that you catch the egg, if you can. You only actually ovulate on one day and then your temps shoot up the next day. Usually it's the day after your last positive OPK, unless something happens and your ov is delayed. Having more than one day of positive OPK is fairly normal from what I gathered, but once it's done being positive and goes back to being negative, then you should be on the lookout for ovulation. :) 

The ovulation rise should be at least .3 or more and above your highest pre-ovulation temps, which is why I think you ov'd on CD17. Your temp went up .55 the next day, and that's a good ov rise. 

But maybe that CD11 temp was a fluke and you did ov late on CD12.We can always hope. :) 

I'm pulling for you! I'll be keeping my eyes out to see what happens this TWW. I hope this month is your lucky month and you get your BFP! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

DBZ34 said:


> You know, now that I'm out until Feb...I'm a little jealous. I want to SS, even though I try not to when I'm in my TWW. :( Maybe I'll just pretend to SS during my long wait....

Awww! i'm sorry you're out!! :nope: :hugs:

And :haha: at wanting to continue to SS! If this isn't my month I will be doing the same! HAHA!

So today is umm... 

6 or 7 DPO

I have an EXTREME amount of creamy cum... like real bad. 
Body Aches, Head ache, back ache, cold, and frequent potty breaks.
Had dreams last night but nothing baby related and not too too vivid.

GL GL GL

Hopefully this is your month KamIAm!


----------



## KamIAm

Lil Dreamy... Thanks! 

I haven't been on this thread since last Oct, I think... Wow, a lot has happened, sorry I haven't read back thru to catch up ..and by seeing your sig... I'm sorry ... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Where are you at on the ttc madness?? 

Today, I still have no AF... Now I'm 2 days late... No signs of the witch coming , I'm shocked actually... I am feeling very lazy, tired, icky tummy, woozy, starved to death and a nervous wreck! :dohh:

I've tested yesterday using a digi with afternoon urine, got a BFN, then tested with FMU today with a digi and then someone told me to try a FRER, they are more sensitive, so just ran to the store and got some , tested of course LOL...but got a BFN... So, getting a lil frustated and worried... Shouldn't a positive show by now??? :shrug:

Thanks for the encouragement and hope to God you all get your BFP!!!!!


----------



## WinterSong4

Afternoon ladies! Today I am 7-8 DPO. Been having more CM (not sure of the color though, I think creamy/lotiony) since 4-5 DPO, but has picked up some over the days. Since about 5-6 dpo, my bb's have been very slowly getting a bit sore on and off. It isn't consistent and seems more apparent at night/mornings.

Dull cramping on and off since 5 dpo. Comes and goes as it pleases lol. Today in my left side, it FEELS like ovary pains? Not really sure... Other than that, that is all I am experiencing thus far. My temp went up today again. Hoping it stays up from now on.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you dbz34 and im sorry your out ur such a kind heart u deserve a bfp fingers crossed for you in advance and babydust + babydust


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Today i had a drop from 98.75 to 98.48 bbs slighty tender but last night they were aching real bad soooo dawgon dry seems like i have a YI uggggh a little cramping on and off nothng to major thatll make me super excited as i was,, tomorrows is another day i hope we get the best of it.....


----------



## DBZ34

Thank you Lovely! :) 

And I know Lil Dreamy! I :haha: myself when I thought about still wanting to SS. 

I'm out because a Dec BFP would put my due date too close to the time when DH and I might be moving back overseas and he'll be gone during the parts of Jan when ov will happen, so Feb is the next time we can TTC. (Though part of me wouldn't be opposed to an oops BFP in Dec and having to figure out a way to get around the whole moving date thing). 

But I'm still going to be stalking the thread and keeping my eyes peeled for many more BFPs around here! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you KamIAm. :)

I'm 6-7 DPO and I haven't even had a cycle since the MC, but I really think I just may be preggo again. But I don't want to jinx it!

Kam I've heard of a lady recenlty on here not get her BFP until 17 DPO! Sooo maybe! :dust:

Forgot to add in my update that I'm also really tired today and a bit emotional.

@ DBZ I think you should keep TTCing. If it's meant to happen it will happen. I too will be moving around while late in my pregnancy. I will be going back to the states in about 3 months, and then OH and I are going to be finding a house once he gets back to states from Germany in July. So If I'm BFP this month then YIKES! I will be close to popping then! lol.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Your welcome DBZ34

AT 1:45 PM I FELT 15 SHARP PAINS UNDER BELLYBUTTON 3 SECONDS APART THEN IT STARTED FROM 1SECOND APART I'VE LOST COUNT NOW BUT IT ALMOST MADE ME CRY ON THE 8TH ONE ,, IM USUALLY A TOUGH COOKIE WHEN IT COMES TO PAIN 18 TATS AND COUNTING ON TWO MORE MAYBE HAHAHA!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am about 3/4dpo, feeling down, still no symptoms and temp almost dropped below cover line...


----------



## lola_90

Sorry to all those who af got :hugs:

Im 10dpo and not much to report! bit horny jumped on oh when i got back!!!!

Was due yesterday and some af type cramps but nothing else, had a few bfn and not going to test until sunday (thats if i don't cave and test again tomorrow)!

Lil Dreamy - sounds promising hun hope you get that bfp :)

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Bumping this thread for later. :dust:


----------



## KamIAm

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, I am about 3/4dpo, feeling down, still no symptoms and temp almost dropped below cover line...


Hi Dear! Just seen your post.... Don't get down yet.... Still really early babe ... My AF is 2 days late and honestly this time I didn't have hardly any symptoms and might be getting my rainbow...and the month before I had all kinds of symptoms and got my AF.... So, I have heard no symptoms during this time frame just might be a good thing... Wanted to share with ya ...:hugs:



AFM.... Still no AF!!! :happydance: It was due to come Nov 30.... And I feel sooooo sick! Nausea & exhaustion has settled in..... FX'd!!!!!

GOnna be testing again in the morning!!!!!


----------



## WinterSong4

Good luck KamIAm!!!


----------



## sharnw

7/8 DPO still sore bbs left nip still little sore but right nip feels normal again, CP little higher than yesterday after it being low since 4DPO.. 4 days to go!

*Craving liver and rice!!! EWWWEE!! *


----------



## KamIAm

I feel SOOOO sick!!!! Yay!!! The last time I seriously felt like this was when I was pregnant!!! 

I can't wait to test again in the morning!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## almosthere

KamIAm said:


> I feel SOOOO sick!!!! Yay!!! The last time I seriously felt like this was when I was pregnant!!!
> 
> I can't wait to test again in the morning!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the hope! And I think you must be pregnant! GL TOMAR!! :happydance:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

BABYDUST EVERYONE AND GOOD LUCK KamIAM


----------



## Laura617

Hi all. Congrats to the bfp's. I'm 12dpo, tested yesterday evening (BFN) holding out hope it was too early. AF due tomorrow and I am super nervous, fingers crossed it stays away!


----------



## almosthere

I know it is early but is it possible I got ib I had bad stomache ache like cramps wiped in the br at 11pm tn myb later and had two cummy orangy pink glops......getting excited!!!


----------



## Laura617

I think that's what is making me keep hope, possible IB. At 9dpo I wiped and had really light pink spot mixed with some cm. Gl!


----------



## Laura617

Ive been hoping to feel sick! Only when trying to get a + do we wish for vomit. I started having morning sickness with my son before I was late so was wishing it would be so obvious again.


KamIAm said:


> I feel SOOOO sick!!!! Yay!!! The last time I seriously felt like this was when I was pregnant!!!
> 
> I can't wait to test again in the morning!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NT123

i tested early with a frer at 15dpo, af not due until 10th but it was bfn, another failed month, im so upset. i had really got my hopes up this time, stupidly.


----------



## LilDreamy

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, I am about 3/4dpo, feeling down, still no symptoms and temp almost dropped below cover line...

I don't think it is too soon for IB. And a temp drop usually means you implanted.

GL GL GL!! :happydance: 

I will update with my symptoms at the end of the day. Only thing I have this AM is Achey Boobies, headache, creamy cm, and cold.

And I'll be doing another test in the AM because I'm impatient and random people keep congradulating me on my pregnancy... I MC'd 3 weeks ago... but they congradulated me on the same day and none of them know each other... so WEIRD.

I'll be 8 or 9 DPO when I test... I know early! but I can't wait. :nope:


----------



## sharnw

Usual check for cm and it was PALEST of all pale pink 7/8 dpo 4 days to go for :af:


----------



## WinterSong4

8-9 dpo today. Boobs are starting to slowly get sore, gassy, a weird feeling in my pelvic area I can't really explain, but was having ovulation type pain on both sides yesterday (alternated). My abundant CM seems to have tapered off. My temp went up this morning, but only a smidge. I will continue to stay positive about this though. Not out til AF shows :)


----------



## KamIAm

Stupid Witch...... She's arriving.... When I woke this morning and wiped there was pink... So, I didn't even test.... :nope:

So, I'm out.... 

Good Luck to all and thank for listening to me pop in and rant :hugs:


----------



## WinterSong4

Aww sorry Kam! :(


----------



## almosthere

KamIAm said:


> Stupid Witch...... She's arriving.... When I woke this morning and wiped there was pink... So, I didn't even test.... :nope:
> 
> So, I'm out....
> 
> Good Luck to all and thank for listening to me pop in and rant :hugs:

you are not out til the full flowing read bloody witch shows! :haha:

And thanks, I hope it is IB as my temp dipped below the coverline this am....just crossing my fingers it is not the beginning of a temp drop...:cry:


----------



## WinterSong4

almosthere- where is your chart?


----------



## lola_90

AF still hasn't shown her face but still getting bfn's, don't think it is my month!!!

:dust: for all of you though!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Sorry KamIAM goodluck to you as you continue. Good luck lola, Wintersong & almostthree

Today my temps are the same as yesterday 98.48... I temp at the same time but i also did 3 other temps right after one was the same and the other 2 was 98.34 these temps are nothing new to me : ( im scared now.. I stuck wit the original temp.. Good news is i finally got my coverline and o'd at CD20 on FF which makes me 8DPO I ovulated on the day i suspected which was CD 12 YAY CL 98.1! i felt like i needed a bucket this am,, and i also felt what i think was heartburn before i went to sleep and when i woke up to temp... I got up to use the BR about 5 times b4 i actully got up at 10 at i didnt feel anything the times i got up b4 10 i almost couldnt go back to sleep ass 7 but once i hoped up after temps i felt so drowsy/dizzy wow and stomach growling after chucking 3 stuffed crust pizza's 2 gralic breads and 3 cinnimon sticks rite b4 bed, BOY WAS I STARVING! Bbs still sore i feel qite unusual today..


----------



## DBZ34

LOVELYMEME said:


> Sorry KamIAM goodluck to you as you continue. Good luck lola, Wintersong & almostthree
> 
> Today my temps are the same as yesterday 98.48... I temp at the same time but i also did 3 other temps right after one was the same and the other 2 was 98.34 these temps are nothing new to me : ( im scared now.. I stuck wit the original temp.. Good news is i finally got my coverline and o'd at CD20 on FF which makes me 8DPO I ovulated on the day i suspected which was CD 12 YAY CL 98.1! i felt like i needed a bucket this am,, and i also felt what i think was heartburn before i went to sleep and when i woke up to temp... I got up to use the BR about 5 times b4 i actully got up at 10 at i didnt feel anything the times i got up b4 10 i almost couldnt go back to sleep ass 7 but once i hoped up after temps i felt so drowsy/dizzy wow and stomach growling after chucking 3 stuffed crust pizza's 2 gralic breads and 3 cinnimon sticks rite b4 bed, BOY WAS I STARVING! Bbs still sore i feel qite unusual today..


Great!! I was hoping that you actually ov'd on CD12 instead of CD17, just so there was a greater chance that you caught the egg this cycle. :) Took FF a while to decide when you ov'd...Maybe that temp dip at 5DPO was an implantation dip, since it wasn't an ov dip. ;) 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you DBZ how are you?

It felt like something was going on that day too, when do you think it'll be safe to test ? Im so tempted, i have 3 test in the closet from last cycle lol... I did an opk i got a pink line but not dark as th control


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Headed to the dollar tree to buy more hpt and opk if they have any....


----------



## robo123

Hi guys hope you can help, I am due AF around 6/7th Dec. on wednesday i went to the bathroom and wiped and there was pinkish blood. and a tiny speck in my underwear, i have had thrush type irritation but just for one day (I have never had thrush but chemist said thats what it sounded like when i went in) I did not even get arond to taking the medication as it disappeared. I have my normal AF symptoms sore bbs, irratable headache, backache and emotional. I never spot before AF and the Bleed only happened once when i wiped. 
PLS advise. 


XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LilDreamy

^^ Sounds like Possible Implantation bleed to me.

GOOD LUCK! :D


----------



## DBZ34

LOVELYMEME said:


> Thank you DBZ how are you?
> 
> It felt like something was going on that day too, when do you think it'll be safe to test ? Im so tempted, i have 3 test in the closet from last cycle lol... I did an opk i got a pink line but not dark as th control

I'm good! AF is slowly making her way out of the building. Two more days and I should be AF free. Can't wait! I love to see her leave. 

When is AF due for you? As for testing, I'd wait until at least 10-12DPO before testing. But if you have a bunch of tests, there's no harm in sneaking one in before then. The pink line on the OPK sounds promising...but I would trust a hpt more than an opk. :) Do you have any FRERs?


----------



## LilDreamy

So today 7 or 8 DPO new symptom, My legs are COVERED in Veins.
What The Heck is this?? :lol:

A bit Odd. :dohh:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I'm good! AF is slowly making her way out of the building. Two more days and I should be AF free. Can't wait! I love to see her leave. 

When is AF due for you? As for testing, I'd wait until at least 10-12DPO before testing. But if you have a bunch of tests, there's no harm in sneaking one in before then. The pink line on the OPK sounds promising...but I would trust a hpt more than an opk. :) Do you have any FRERs?[/QUOTE]


YAY DBZ!! :happydance: Im so glad your next shot at it is coming soon, ill be cheering:yipee: for you, i will...
I tested and got a bf no! i have a 28 DC so it should be due on the 11th if o'ing early doesnt affect the cycle... I'm hearing that if u ouvulate earlier than usual the cycle begains earlier so if thats the case probelly cd26


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I purchesed two more test so it leave me wit 4 ill test everyday from here,, oan the urine was clear i took a opk too not even a shadow of a line


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Sorry bout bein so forgetful , i forgot to add the pg test i used is first choice from Dollar tree im not sure if there frer or not though..


----------



## robo123

Thank you, I have convinced myself that i have a stomach ulcer for some reason....because the heartburn and acid reflux...
FX'd for you all. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DeeDee80

Hello...I'm back from about a month and half long break...I am about 9-12 DPO depending on which day I ovulated...I took a test today...neg. Boo. I have tested like everyday for the past few days...becoming more and more impatient! I have gotten twinges, cramps, been hungry on some days and too nauseous to eat on others, dizzy, sensitive and slightly sore boobs, nips very sensitive, some breakout (but could be because I am going to start?). The wait is killing me...


----------



## holden_babez

DeeDee80 said:


> Hello...I'm back from about a month and half long break...I am about 9-12 DPO depending on which day I ovulated...I took a test today...neg. Boo. I have tested like everyday for the past few days...becoming more and more impatient! I have gotten twinges, cramps, been hungry on some days and too nauseous to eat on others, dizzy, sensitive and slightly sore boobs, nips very sensitive, some breakout (but could be because I am going to start?). The wait is killing me...

welcome back!!
Best of luck for your testing..
Symptoms sound promising...
:hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

I'm 6dpo and I'm sick......Ugh...I got a sudden cold or whatever...Runny nose, the shakes, headaches, fever, nausea...ugh the humanity....I think I might count the cold as a symptom...I never get sick so easily....My breasts are tender but not that much..They actually don't hurt that much which is out of the ordinary....I have lower backaches and I've been exhausted and irritable...Plus, I've been getting little period cramps here or there but I'm not due till the 11th or 12th....I feel really good about this time though.....Keeping my fx'd.....:)

ps....Not alot of symptoms though.....not like last month and the three months before....Hopefully a good sign,,,


----------



## almosthere

WinterSong4 said:


> almosthere- where is your chart?

I do not know how to insert my chart and I only started temping a few days before OV so not sure if it is super helpful....oops! :blush:

If anyone knows I can go ahead and post my chart. Also, while at work (during bathroom time of course!) I noticed brown cum in my undies!! woohoo, def. confirming possible IB!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

almostthere go to your account go to sharing in the top right pick view or something like that copy an paste the url here


----------



## holden_babez

hi ladies
POAS this morning (not fmu) with a FRER and got this pinkish line on the pee absorbant strip..
What do u think that could mean?
I think I am due for AF in a day or two but by FF it says I O late this month giving me a 8-10dpo reading..

TIA
Skye xox
 



Attached Files:







P1011379.JPG
File size: 33 KB
Views: 14


----------



## almosthere

that is wayy too far from where your bfp line should be but hope it means your bfp soon!


----------



## arj

3kiddosmaybe4 said:


> I'm also 11 dpo and have been getting quite a few symptoms the past few days.....gassy, bloated, weepy/moody, sore boobs/nipples, some nausea, increased libido....etc! I'm getting what I consider bfn's still so not too optimistic this month. This is my first true month at ttc #4 though. No signs of af coming in a few days.



Hey! I'm in your boat too! Cried for the 1st time in AGES about a sad story I read about a boy getting killed (so not like me to cry!) also increased libido, nausea on and off, gassy, bloated, slightly tender boobs, also I have been doing silly things like putting milk on my tea bag not hot water, forgetting things, putting things in random places, and am 12 dpo. 1st two kiddies were concieved cycle one, and this is my 1st cycle trying for #3! Luck to us both!!


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> hi ladies
> POAS this morning (not fmu) with a FRER and got this pinkish line on the pee absorbant strip..
> What do u think that could mean?
> I think I am due for AF in a day or two but by FF it says I O late this month giving me a 8-10dpo reading..
> 
> TIA
> Skye xox

I see it!! hope its your bfp!


----------



## arj

robo123 said:


> Hi guys hope you can help, I am due AF around 6/7th Dec. on wednesday i went to the bathroom and wiped and there was pinkish blood. and a tiny speck in my underwear, i have had thrush type irritation but just for one day (I have never had thrush but chemist said thats what it sounded like when i went in) I did not even get arond to taking the medication as it disappeared. I have my normal AF symptoms sore bbs, irratable headache, backache and emotional. I never spot before AF and the Bleed only happened once when i wiped.
> PLS advise.
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXX



With my 2nd pregnancy got implantation bleed 12 dpo, bfns the next 3 days, then bfp a day after af was due, so to me it sounds like a good sign! Good luck!


----------



## sharnw

ANYONE EVER HAVE A TWITCH FEELING IN YOUR UTERUS?? (Feels like an eye twitch)
Im 8/9 DPO 2 days left for the witch. got some twitching going on. got a feeling she's letting me know she's coming


----------



## Leikela

DPO 9-- Very emotional. I was tearing up during the sappy corny part of the The Muppets movie. LOL

DPO 10-- Sensitive to smell. I went to the gym and the group fitness room was a bit stinky and I became nauseous. I have smelled that funk before but it never made me nauseous! 

Here's to hoping! =)


----------



## tracdesi

sharnw said:


> ANYONE EVER HAVE A TWITCH FEELING IN YOUR UTERUS?? (Feels like an eye twitch)
> Im 8/9 DPO 2 days left for the witch. got some twitching going on. got a feeling she's letting me know she's coming

Ive been having that for the past few days, it feels like there is a butterfly stuck in my uterus fluttering around, but it is off and on. Sometimes I'll be standing and all of a sudden it "leaps" and totally catches me off guard, then its gone. At first I was annoyed and now Im just used to it. 

Apparently its too early to feel that kind of sensation (I read girls only get that at five months along etc) so I have no idea what it is, never had it before.

Heres to our BFP's!!


----------



## arj

Leikela said:


> DPO 9-- Very emotional. I was tearing up during the sappy corny part of the The Muppets movie. LOL
> 
> DPO 10-- Sensitive to smell. I went to the gym and the group fitness room was a bit stinky and I became nauseous. I have smelled that funk before but it never made me nauseous!
> 
> Here's to hoping! =)

I read statistics online and study of around 40 thousand women noted their sense of smell peaked at 10 DPO!! Hope it's a good sign, I noticed mine 9DPO when trying on perfume, fingers crossed!


----------



## sharnw

I am so dry this cycle, so fat chance of bfp for me :( all wet watery cm inside but no appearance on the undies :/


----------



## LilDreamy

sharnw said:


> I am so dry this cycle, so fat chance of bfp for me :( all wet watery cm inside but no appearance on the undies :/

All Honesty Cm Has NOTHING to do with Pregnancy.

My first Pregnancy which was a girl I had TONS of Creamy Cm.

My last Pregnancy It was VERY DRY! To where having sex was the most painful ever, just a little watery.

So Don't base if you're pregnant or not by your Cm. :)

GL!


----------



## sharnw

LilDreamy said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I am so dry this cycle, so fat chance of bfp for me :( all wet watery cm inside but no appearance on the undies :/
> 
> All Honesty Cm Has NOTHING to do with Pregnancy.
> 
> My first Pregnancy which was a girl I had TONS of Creamy Cm.
> 
> My last Pregnancy It was VERY DRY! To where having sex was the most painful ever, just a little watery.
> 
> So Don't base if you're pregnant or not by your Cm. :)
> 
> GL!Click to expand...

I feel a little weight lifted off my shoulders, thank you LilDreamy :flower:


----------



## lola_90

EUGH

CD38

3 days late for AF

another fucking bfn :( soooo pissed off.

I give up i swear im barren!

Don't really think I want to ttc for the ninth month!


Soo frustrated, hope everyone is doing better than me!


----------



## sharnw

lola_90 said:


> EUGH
> 
> CD38
> 
> 3 days late for AF
> 
> another fucking bfn :( soooo pissed off.
> 
> I give up i swear im barren!
> 
> Don't really think I want to ttc for the ninth month!
> 
> 
> Soo frustrated, hope everyone is doing better than me!

Awww this sucks big time,, I hate going onto the next cycle grrrrrr :growlmad:
I have been going for nearly 2 years so depressing! 
keep going hun, I am, im not giving up hope, just hate having to not get that bfp, :shrug: 
I know im out for this cycle even though im not due for 2 days, Im getting af cramps, 
I blaim it on my dh because he is never home, he drives trucks for a living he's away from home for 11 days and only home for 3 measly little days :cry:

Keep it up lola_90 x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks sharnw, am feeling a little better after the vent! Just keep getting my hopes up and talking about babies and looking on the internet. It's not doing me any favours! A couple of months ago I was sooo much more relaxed about the whole baby making thing! Wish I could go back to that but since discovering bnb I don't think it is possible!

Hopefully we will all have 2012 babies!

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

keep your head up lola! you are not out til the witch shows!

alright ladies, temp rose today, pretty sure it could have been my implantation day yesterday. And thanks for the help with my chart info, check mine out if you ladies would like to, but just fyi I started temping only days before O!


----------



## tracdesi

Hi ladies
I am wondering if you can offer and tidbits on implantation....on 5dpo I had very light pink on tp, yesterday it was yellow CM. its too early to know what it is today, but this morning my BBT dropped below my coverline....can this still be implantation drop even though I spotted a couple of days prior?


----------



## WinterSong4

9-10 DPO today. Had a pretty big dip in my temp this morning :( CM was more abundant yesterday, boobs started getting sore yesterday. Today they don't hurt as much. I was feeling good about this cycle until I saw the dip this morning.


----------



## almosthere

WinterSong4 said:


> 9-10 DPO today. Had a pretty big dip in my temp this morning :( CM was more abundant yesterday, boobs started getting sore yesterday. Today they don't hurt as much. I was feeling good about this cycle until I saw the dip this morning.

did you get your implantation dip yet?? perhaps it's that?! 

and I just took an OPK since I think I implanted yesterday :haha: it was neg...of course =) not too disheartened seeing as it is early and not a HPT :blush:


----------



## WinterSong4

almosthere- if it were implantation dip, why and what have I been feeling those other things the last few days? :( Not so sure..


----------



## tracdesi

Maybe tomorrow it'll go super high :thumbup:
When I search the FF gallery Ive seen other charts that are like that and still end up in BFP's.
We'll get em this month :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

WSS ^ ! And tracdeci, it could have been IB for you too! Let's hope this is it!!!!!!


----------



## WinterSong4

Thanks ladies!

tracdesi- That dip at 7dpo looks like implantation! I sure hope it is for you! And, I sure hope all today was is a fluke, or implantation, either or I am ok, as long as my temps go back up and stay up!!


----------



## tracdesi

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


I had to do it, have a good day ladies :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

7 dpo

My breasts have grown but aren't sore....Little cramps...Still feeling really sick(flu and whatnot)...No bloatedness or anything...My cervix is closed and hard..But other than that...Basically I don't have alot of symptoms this month(the past three months were full of symptoms)...Hoping this means that it might be my month....

Babydust to everyone:)


----------



## 3outnumbered

Hi ladies,

11dpo, had severe cramps at 5dpo, so bad had to take paracetamol, still getting mild pains now, nausia, keep having to gulp the salivia back, should have AF today but so far nothing! yesterday BFN, just think testing to early. this would be my fourth pregnancy, but this is the first time i have had cramp pains, swearing at my OH at 5dpo because thought AF was coming early.

any advice when to try test again?

L x


----------



## DBZ34

almosthere said:


> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> 9-10 DPO today. Had a pretty big dip in my temp this morning :( CM was more abundant yesterday, boobs started getting sore yesterday. Today they don't hurt as much. I was feeling good about this cycle until I saw the dip this morning.
> 
> did you get your implantation dip yet?? perhaps it's that?!
> 
> and I just took an OPK since I think I implanted yesterday :haha: it was neg...of course =) not too disheartened seeing as it is early and not a HPT :blush:Click to expand...



Just a note, not all women get implantation dips on their charts. So don't think you're out if you don't get a dip. And some women have temp dips that look like implantation dips, and AF still comes (like me this last cycle...had a really nice dip at 7DPO, but BFN, while my cycle buddy had a dip at 7DPO and got her BFP. It varies from woman to woman). So, be careful when looking at your charts. 

I would look more at the rise in temps after the implantation dip. If they go up much higher than they were before and stay up, then it's more likely it was implantation....

And if it was implantation, a hpt wouldn't work well until at least 2-3 days later (if not more). You've got to give your bean some time to produce the hcg the hpt's pick up. :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

9 DPO - My bbs are still tender, on the sides is where it hurts the most now.. Seem like closer to bed time the pain intensify.. Temps went up .02 to 98.50 from 98.48 cm is a bit dry and sticky i wanna test but the line on the opk is still light pink... I'm gonna hold out at least two hours without water then test...


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone :) 

:dust: to all those still in the two week wait! Hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## LilDreamy

I hate testing too early. Because Now I just feel down in the Dumps. I should have just waited. But Now I'm on a POAS roll and can't stop! :dohh:

POAS twice today and I'm only 8 DPO. :(


----------



## LOVELYMEME

BFN ,, ( i might not test tomor it all depends on my temps


----------



## DBZ34

LOVELYMEME said:


> BFN ,, ( i might not test tomor it all depends on my temps

If you're 9DPO, I'd wait a couple more days to test again. At least until 11DPO. Give your bean some time to produce that hcg. :) Your symptoms sound promising though...


----------



## charlie_lael

5dpo. I got a little bit of EwCM mixed with creamy cm. When checking my CP noticed that my vaginal walls were very soft and swollen. It made it hard to check my CP. I've never had this before. It's really strange. :wacko:


----------



## LilDreamy

Bumpity! :flower:


----------



## holden_babez

:cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought... 
I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday... 

Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation? 

Does it vary at all..

CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..

got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...

Thanks 
Skye x
ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart

Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/


----------



## almosthere

:ignore: the smiley = me, and the sign = the HPT...hahaha MUST NOT BUY A HPT FOR AT LEAST 4 MORE DAYSSS haha I am going crazy waiting more than everrr!!! :wacko:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

@charlie_lael 

I have that same thing....:)

Hope its a good sign


----------



## robo123

Hey ladies think im gonna be out this month, had my normal AF pains today, only a few days til witch arrives boo. Looks like it wasnt IB. 
GL to you all.... FX'd for you. 
xxxx


----------



## sharnw

robo123 said:


> Hey ladies think im gonna be out this month, had my normal AF pains today, only a few days til witch arrives boo. Looks like it wasnt IB.
> GL to you all.... FX'd for you.
> xxxx

Me too i have af cramps/feeling in uterus, fatigue, bbs less sore, she should be here later on today or tomorro, booo!


----------



## robo123

sharnw, really hope she doesnt show but i just know she will been TTC for 18 months now. xxxx


----------



## sharnw

robo123 said:


> sharnw, really hope she doesnt show but i just know she will been TTC for 18 months now. xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart
> 
> Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/Click to expand...

:hugs: Hope the :witch: does stay away and its still our bodies playing games... 
Anyways I just ordered my Concieve plus+ lubrication for this cycle coming.. Been using baby oil which i have since found out is a big no-no for TTC as its oil based and makes it hard for the spermies to get where they HAVE to go... 

Bets of Luck


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart
> 
> Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hope the :witch: does stay away and its still our bodies playing games...
> Anyways I just ordered my Concieve plus+ lubrication for this cycle coming.. Been using baby oil which i have since found out is a big no-no for TTC as its oil based and makes it hard for the spermies to get where they HAVE to go...
> 
> Bets of LuckClick to expand...

I am using preseed and dh doesnt like it HHMMMMPPPFFFF :growlmad:


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart
> 
> Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hope the :witch: does stay away and its still our bodies playing games...
> Anyways I just ordered my Concieve plus+ lubrication for this cycle coming.. Been using baby oil which i have since found out is a big no-no for TTC as its oil based and makes it hard for the spermies to get where they HAVE to go...
> 
> Bets of LuckClick to expand...
> 
> I am using preseed and dh doesnt like it HHMMMMPPPFFFF :growlmad:Click to expand...

Where did u get your preseed from?
I live in a small town and in the one supermarket and 2 chemists we have here I could not get any lubrication that was sprem friendly thats why i had to order it in.. Hopefully it gets here in time.. Postal service is quite ordinary as well :dohh:


----------



## holden_babez

well i dont know what the hell to be thinking now :shrug:

there has been a stabbing/burning type of pain in my left nipple for the past 5 minutes or so..
Went to the toilet and checked my CP and its now medium (knuckle deep) and soft...

WTF...
Maybe i did O late and FF is right? 

ahhhhh :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

frustrated i wiped tn and more brown cm very nervous it is af around the corner and not ib since it is day two of this symptom. also very crampy today =(


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart
> 
> Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hope the :witch: does stay away and its still our bodies playing games...
> Anyways I just ordered my Concieve plus+ lubrication for this cycle coming.. Been using baby oil which i have since found out is a big no-no for TTC as its oil based and makes it hard for the spermies to get where they HAVE to go...
> 
> Bets of LuckClick to expand...
> 
> I am using preseed and dh doesnt like it HHMMMMPPPFFFF :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did u get your preseed from?
> I live in a small town and in the one supermarket and 2 chemists we have here I could not get any lubrication that was sprem friendly thats why i had to order it in.. Hopefully it gets here in time.. Postal service is quite ordinary as well :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes i live in a small town too in Australia,, I ordered it on line :) went on ebay in the fertility store


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> frustrated i wiped tn and more brown cm very nervous it is af around the corner and not ib since it is day two of this symptom. also very crampy today =(

Hoping its your IB!! X


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> well i dont know what the hell to be thinking now :shrug:
> 
> there has been a stabbing/burning type of pain in my left nipple for the past 5 minutes or so..
> Went to the toilet and checked my CP and its now medium (knuckle deep) and soft...
> 
> WTF...
> Maybe i did O late and FF is right?
> 
> ahhhhh :dohh:

I think.... Your pg!! :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you DBZ FF stated only 15.5 % of pregnant woman get a positive at 9dpo so yes its bet to wait, but i knoe ill give inn.


----------



## sharnw

LOVELYMEME said:


> Thank you DBZ FF stated only 15.5 % of pregnant woman get a positive at 9dpo so yes its bet to wait, but i knoe ill give inn.

Im 9dpo and expecting af due tomorro, short lp :( i got a bfn so i think im out


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> :cry: woke this morning with a temp dip..
> FF said im 9dpo but i think i O earlier and due to not having correct thermometer for first half of cycle FF gave me O day as being later then i thought...
> I should be getting AF today or tomorrow, possibly even wednesday...
> 
> Does anyone know if the temp dip is bigger when af is on her way then implantation?
> 
> Does it vary at all..
> 
> CP points to AF as well.. she is low/medium and firm..
> 
> got a slight headache to this morning and my hips are sore...
> 
> Thanks
> Skye x
> ps click on ticker to go to my ff chart
> 
> Me too,, my cp points to af arriving, had af feeling in my uterus in the shower this morning. Cd32, luteal phase 10 days today :/Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hope the :witch: does stay away and its still our bodies playing games...
> Anyways I just ordered my Concieve plus+ lubrication for this cycle coming.. Been using baby oil which i have since found out is a big no-no for TTC as its oil based and makes it hard for the spermies to get where they HAVE to go...
> 
> Bets of LuckClick to expand...
> 
> I am using preseed and dh doesnt like it HHMMMMPPPFFFF :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Where did u get your preseed from?
> I live in a small town and in the one supermarket and 2 chemists we have here I could not get any lubrication that was sprem friendly thats why i had to order it in.. Hopefully it gets here in time.. Postal service is quite ordinary as well :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i live in a small town too in Australia,, I ordered it on line :) went on ebay in the fertility storeClick to expand...

thank u :kiss: ill go and check it out now..

as for the thinking im pg this month, just had a look and around the time FF said i O, we didnt bd :( we did the deed 3 days before hand without ejeculation.. (Pull-out method) :cry: and we used baby oil so its not looking good.. I would like to think so as well and a big thank u :)

but then again u never know


----------



## almosthere

wait, why are you pulling out if you are ttc? and good news is, it is best to bd days before ov too, and he still could have pre ejaculated! woohoo! chin up!


----------



## holden_babez

almosthere said:


> wait, why are you pulling out if you are ttc? and good news is, it is best to bd days before ov too, and he still could have pre ejaculated! woohoo! chin up!

Honestly I dont know.. one of them too drunk nights and after like 25-30 mins of fun we both were too buggered and gave in ..the room n bed was spinning, feeling quite sick... :blush: 
he didnt ejectulate and didnt "finish the job" himself either.. 

i tjought i had already O so was not too concerned at that time.. feel silly for it now thou lol..

NO MORE BIG DRNKING NIGHTS AROUND O.. AND NOT TILL AFTER I KNOW I HAVE O from now on.. I vow this oath :happydance:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

It's not over till she show's, hopefull u get your bfp tomor instead Sharn 

XTRA BABYDUST


----------



## almosthere

well gl to all testing, i am having VERY bad pain between my leg and vag like the upper pubic/pelvic area, never had this before, nervous it is bad if i am pregnant like eptopic... =(


----------



## WinterSong4

Hey ladies! I have been out with friends for HOURS :) But, throughout the day today, off and on, I kept getting on both sides this weird pain in my hip bone area. Almost like a realllly strong ovulation pain, but more around my hip bones. Never EVER experienced anything like this before. Bb's still sore, but not a whole lot. AF due Dec. 9/10th. I usually get sore bb's before AF, as well as spotting 3-4 days prior (but haven't had any spotting yet).

My body clock the last 2 days (especially at night) has been WAAY off than ever before. Last night and the night before, the night seemed to last forever! I swear it felt like it should have been like 5am, but when I checked my phone it would only be 2am! Really starting to mess with my head lol.

Hope my temp goes back up and stays up tomorrow. :)


----------



## almosthere

Temp has hit the highest for me today. been constipated the past 4 days, crampy, maybe 2 days of IB, and afraid if I am pregnant it may be ectopic b.c I am still tender and sore in the lower right side...but trying to stay hopeful and keep my fingers crossed-although I was worried so much about something not being right that I did not sleep too well.


----------



## tracdesi

almosthere said:


> Temp has hit the highest for me today. been constipated the past 4 days, crampy, maybe 2 days of IB, and afraid if I am pregnant it may be ectopic b.c I am still tender and sore in the lower right side...but trying to stay hopeful and keep my fingers crossed-although I was worried so much about something not being right that I did not sleep too well.


I think that it is normal???? I heard too that sometimes it can feel like after you've had a pap (round ligament pain) or some ladies say it feels like they've done too many stomach exercises. :hugs::hugs: 

my temp went up above coverline this morning (phew) but I dont know I dont feel different, bbs are tender but thats normal before af... mind you in the mornings "all is quiet" i dont get symptoms until the afternoon/evening.

heres hoping!!!!!


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Temp has hit the highest for me today. been constipated the past 4 days, crampy, maybe 2 days of IB, and afraid if I am pregnant it may be ectopic b.c I am still tender and sore in the lower right side...but trying to stay hopeful and keep my fingers crossed-although I was worried so much about something not being right that I did not sleep too well.
> 
> 
> I think that it is normal???? I heard too that sometimes it can feel like after you've had a pap (round ligament pain) or some ladies say it feels like they've done too many stomach exercises. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> my temp went up above coverline this morning (phew) but I dont know I dont feel different, bbs are tender but thats normal before af... mind you in the mornings "all is quiet" i dont get symptoms until the afternoon/evening.
> 
> heres hoping!!!!!Click to expand...

Okay, I am so happy you mentioned round lig. pain, it explains my pain to the T! Here's to hoping that is what it is, I really think this is my month, ahhh!!!!

here is a link for all you ladies to see what my pain is like, maybe you will experience this too! https://www.webmd.com/baby/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain


----------



## tracdesi

eeek Im excited!! when do you test?


----------



## almosthere

well i had a 28 dc my first off bcps, then a 29 dc last cycle, so that would mean af due tomorrow for a 29dc, but I have a feeling af won't be due until the 7th the earliest (30 dc), so trying to wait til the 10 or 12th for missed af. My LP would be much too short if AF were to arrive before the 10th tho =( but i have a really good feeling it is the month which would be an amazing early xmas gift!


----------



## AC1987

I'm at 8dpo according to FF and have been exhausted lately like wanting to sleep at 7pm...also my bbs are sore :( and they grew some. my left one I think grew half a cup..:wacko: I don't know what to think. Almost threw up this morning. but then it could just be all in my head.


----------



## tracdesi

fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for you girl!!!:dust:
I get so happy when someone in the wait with me gets their :bfp: 
Looking at my journal on my comp. I read back to October and I made a comment that I knew somehow that soon I was going to be prego, I always trust my instincts. Mind you last month was a no-go. If this month doesnt work then I think Im going to see if I can get one of those HSG's.
But one thing different about this cycle has been the "butterflies", Ive had them since I ovulated, they come and go but it is an odd sensation, different from gas bubbles, its like an eye twitch but its in my baby making parts.

I ordered 10miu/l sensitive tests should be here tomorrow so Im going to start POAS because Im a total addict lol....(Ive been using opk's just to fill the void until they get here haha) :haha:


----------



## almosthere

I took my first cycle off bcps then 5 my second, I am slowly weening myself off of my POAS addiction, haha. Do not know how much longer I can wait to test, ughhh!!


----------



## tracdesi

AC1987 said:


> I'm at 8dpo according to FF and have been exhausted lately like wanting to sleep at 7pm...also my bbs are sore :( and they grew some. my left one I think grew half a cup..:wacko: I don't know what to think. Almost threw up this morning. but then it could just be all in my head.

your temp looks liek it may have gone triphasic (is that the right word?)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Almostthere - i had that same pain after bd'ing ovulation day it lasted two or three days

10- DPO - 31.5% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 10 DPO of course i got a BFN my temps r the same as yesterday 98.50 my chart looks promising, its pretty consistant.... Bbs are still sore and swollen had a little light cramping this morning before i got up out of bed ill most likely test again today... Here's my chart incase u missed the post.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32a151


----------



## almosthere

LOVELYMEME said:


> Almostthere - i had that same pain after bd'ing ovulation day it lasted two or three days
> 
> 10- DPO - 31.5% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 10 DPO of course i got a BFN my temps r the same as yesterday 98.50 my chart looks promising, its pretty consistant.... Bbs are still sore and swollen had a little light cramping this morning before i got up out of bed ill most likely test again today... Here's my chart incase u missed the post.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32a151

hm, perhaps it is just my body adjusting and stretching if i am pregnant-it is consistant which worries me, i am not ov late, i already ovd late 6 ot 7 days ago haha, so perhaps pain from implantation....not fun! & gl to you, it is still early for testing!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

PLEASE Post you charts i dont mind having a look.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you GOODLUCK to you and everyone else ttc and testing


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey ya. :)

Today is 9 DPO. Tested this morning and it was a Negative.
Saw an EVAP line by the end of the day.

Will test again in the morning.

Today I haven't had much symptoms except I feel faint, Exhausted, and I had a needle pain in my left nipple. And last night I had a needle pain bottom left under my belly button.

Good Luck all!! :D


----------



## AC1987

tracdesi said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I'm at 8dpo according to FF and have been exhausted lately like wanting to sleep at 7pm...also my bbs are sore :( and they grew some. my left one I think grew half a cup..:wacko: I don't know what to think. Almost threw up this morning. but then it could just be all in my head.
> 
> your temp looks liek it may have gone triphasic (is that the right word?)Click to expand...

Awww yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

LilDreamy said:


> Hey ya. :)
> 
> Today is 9 DPO. Tested this morning and it was a Negative.
> Saw an EVAP line by the end of the day.
> 
> Will test again in the morning.
> 
> Today I haven't had much symptoms except I feel faint, Exhausted, and I had a needle pain in my left nipple. And last night I had a needle pain bottom left under my belly button.
> 
> Good Luck all!! :D

It's still early! Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## WinterSong4

Yay AC! Hope this is it!

Mine hasn't gotten to 98 degree yet and is really aggravating.......... 

Today, my temp went to 97.91, so at least it went back up. But my chart seems to be all over the place :( Besides my chart, I feel very hopeful this cycle! 

Anyone want to view my chart?


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> Yay AC! Hope this is it!
> 
> Mine hasn't gotten to 98 degree yet and is really aggravating..........
> 
> Today, my temp went to 97.91, so at least it went back up. But my chart seems to be all over the place :( Besides my chart, I feel very hopeful this cycle!
> 
> Anyone want to view my chart?

Perhaps implantation dip at 9dpo?? :thumbup:


----------



## WinterSong4

AC1987 said:


> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> Yay AC! Hope this is it!
> 
> Mine hasn't gotten to 98 degree yet and is really aggravating..........
> 
> Today, my temp went to 97.91, so at least it went back up. But my chart seems to be all over the place :( Besides my chart, I feel very hopeful this cycle!
> 
> Anyone want to view my chart?
> 
> Perhaps implantation dip at 9dpo?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Perhaps.....but, my chart seems to be up and down all over lol. If my temp continues to go up from this day forward, then I would say yes :)


----------



## EMSchick22

almosthere- Your symptoms sounds great!!! I had the same pulling pain around my hip bone on the right side this month! Fingers X'ed for you! Please let us know as soon as you test!! The pulling pain scared me too I also thought maybe an ectopic pregnancy :sad1: but sofar everything has been good :happydance:.. I go for my first OB appt on Wednesday @ 1245.. hope everything goes good :flower:


----------



## holden_babez

really dont know what to think now..
AF due today or tomorrow and all my symptoms past few days (evem CP_ pointing to the witch on her way..
This morning my temp has shot right back up...

but the thing is I woke to a sick 2 yr old at 130am this morning, took my temp and it was 36.31 (celcius) and then i took it again at 540am when we woke again and it was 36.69 (celcius) I have put the past temp into my chart but its now gone through the roof.. My temp yesterday morning was 36.31

So which temp should I be putting in my chart? the 130am one or the 540am one?

Back on CD 19 I had a high sex drive (just for that day wher enough WAS NOT enough lol) and watery cm.. my CP was M/F... But FF has said I was already 2dpo again...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2

Please take a look and see what u think?
I am thinking the AF type cramps I was having on and off yesterday might have been implantation as hubby and I bd twice on CD19 (2dpo???)

Thanks LAdies..

Skye


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm 6dpo today. Only symptom today is my super clingy dog. :haha:

holden_babez: I would use your temp from 540 since you got enough sleep between 130 and 540 the temp is still good. GL! :)


----------



## almosthere

EMSchick22 said:


> almosthere- Your symptoms sounds great!!! I had the same pulling pain around my hip bone on the right side this month! Fingers X'ed for you! Please let us know as soon as you test!! The pulling pain scared me too I also thought maybe an ectopic pregnancy :sad1: but sofar everything has been good :happydance:.. I go for my first OB appt on Wednesday @ 1245.. hope everything goes good :flower:

ahhh i am dying to testt but trying not to buy one since I am only 6 or 7 dpo and wait it out. did your pain subside over time? suprisingly mine subsided today even after doing pilaties, perhaps the workout even helped! i am very very hopeful this month and am gonna dieeee if i don't get my bfp this month ahh!! haha i will keep you updated!


----------



## almosthere

oh and gl at ur appt! keep us updated as well! =)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

holden_babez - Your chart looks good to me, especially since it was consistant then u get a rise today i think you should try and test in a couple more days for your BFP


My second test seemed like it had an evap or maybe a imagination line so i went bac to the first and it looks the same humm i read the inside where the nformation is and it says test as early as the first day of missed af.... NEW CHOICE is the name of the test from dollar tree.. A cat ive been feeding since he was a baby around my houses has become so sweet on me awwh soo cute maybe thats just about food LOL


----------



## holden_babez

LOVELYMEME said:


> holden_babez - Your chart looks good to me, especially since it was consistant then u get a rise today i think you should try and test in a couple more days for your BFP
> 
> 
> My second test seemed like it had an evap or maybe a imagination line so i went bac to the first and it looks the same humm i read the inside where the nformation is and it says test as early as the first day of missed af.... NEW CHOICE is the name of the test from dollar tree.. A cat ive been feeding since he was a baby around my houses has become so sweet on me awwh soo cute maybe thats just about food LOL

I have like 24 IC's and 1FRER and 1Forllife
Ill keep testing every morning because I am a POAS addict... lol..
Thank u for ur reply


----------



## LOVELYMEME

holden_babez said:


> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> holden_babez - Your chart looks good to me, especially since it was consistant then u get a rise today i think you should try and test in a couple more days for your BFP
> 
> 
> My second test seemed like it had an evap or maybe a imagination line so i went bac to the first and it looks the same humm i read the inside where the nformation is and it says test as early as the first day of missed af.... NEW CHOICE is the name of the test from dollar tree.. A cat ive been feeding since he was a baby around my houses has become so sweet on me awwh soo cute maybe thats just about food LOL
> 
> I have like 24 IC's and 1FRER and 1Forllife
> Ill keep testing every morning because I am a POAS addict... lol..
> Thank u for ur replyClick to expand...



Your welcome, lol well since u have test may as well use em wish u the best dat means good results!


----------



## tracdesi

well Im at the end of 8dpo and bbs still ache (though its off and on, this morning before getting up they ached, then by the time I showered they didnt hurt at all, then by the afternoon they ached again..??) 
I have af cramping low low pelvis like the way it feels the moments before she comes, but Ive had that for quite a few days now.....
cm is now dried up....:shrug:
bbs are veiny but thats normal for before af...

Im due on Saturday the 10th....

I have a FRER just WAITING to be peed on!!!!! :haha:


----------



## almosthere

GL trac! AFM feels like I have been kicked in my lower right side leg crease/pelvic area. this is no fun, but will def. be worth a bfp!


----------



## WinterSong4

My CM has dried up too. Wonder if that is a good sign seeing as I have a BOAT LOAD of it yesterday and 3 days before that.


----------



## almosthere

ok increased urination for sure as of today, so annoying I am running to the bathroom lot's tonight especially and I hardly ever pee! haha. and gl wintersong!


----------



## holden_babez

okay

so if i go by when i think i O again lol on CD19 I would be 8dpo today..

I have slight nausea this morning, diarreah, burping alot and pee'ing alot also... and my CP is now high (TMI!! Full finger inserted) and medium.. 

FX my temp dip yesterday was implantation :coffee: 
waiting waiting waiting

Skye x


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> okay
> 
> so if i go by when i think i o again lol on cd19 i would be 8dpo today..
> 
> I have slight nausea this morning, diarreah, burping alot and pee'ing alot also... And my cp is now high (tmi!! Full finger inserted) and medium..
> 
> Fx my temp dip yesterday was implantation :coffee:
> Waiting waiting waiting
> 
> skye x

good luck x


----------



## READY4OURBABY

thought id join and see what you ladies thought..i know its a lot but i never get all this after ov or before af..my mind is playing tricks on me..i jokingly said that my body is having a weird reaction to the sperm since its foreign :haha: but now im starting to really think thats what it is..super confused

1dpo~ cramps, gas, smelling everything, vivid dreams, heavy appetite and hot flashes
2dpo~ everything as 1dpo with diarrhea (tmi sorry) and not sleeping added
3dpo~ same as 1&2dpo with frequent peeing and enlarged bbs
4dpo~ Montgomery's Tubercles, pulling, pressure, cramping, irritable, gas, vivid dreams, frequent peeing, full bbs
5dpo~ gas, twinges, pressure, cramps, irritable
6dpo~ gas, heavy appetite
7dpo~ bloating, cramps, backache, chills, diarrhea, nausea
8dpo~ bbs hurting and full,tired, heavy cramps, gas, 
9dpo~ cramps, feeling like a cold is coming, tired, and i cant sleep on my right side


----------



## DBZ34

holden_babez said:


> really dont know what to think now..
> AF due today or tomorrow and all my symptoms past few days (evem CP_ pointing to the witch on her way..
> This morning my temp has shot right back up...
> 
> but the thing is I woke to a sick 2 yr old at 130am this morning, took my temp and it was 36.31 (celcius) and then i took it again at 540am when we woke again and it was 36.69 (celcius) I have put the past temp into my chart but its now gone through the roof.. My temp yesterday morning was 36.31
> 
> So which temp should I be putting in my chart? the 130am one or the 540am one?
> 
> Back on CD 19 I had a high sex drive (just for that day wher enough WAS NOT enough lol) and watery cm.. my CP was M/F... But FF has said I was already 2dpo again...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2
> 
> Please take a look and see what u think?
> I am thinking the AF type cramps I was having on and off yesterday might have been implantation as hubby and I bd twice on CD19 (2dpo???)
> 
> Thanks LAdies..
> 
> Skye


I would say, keep your first temp in mind, since it was after a good amount of sleep, but there's no harm in putting your second temp in your chart. And look at the temps for the next couple of days. If they continue to rise, great! And then TEST! If they drop back down, :hugs:. What's your normal LP? I wouldn't expect AF to show so soon (at 10DPO). I would give her another 2-3 days to show her face and if she doesn't show then, she's officially late and you should test! :) 

I'm really hoping she stays away and that you and your DH caught the egg this month. :) GL! FX!!


----------



## holden_babez

DBZ34 said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> really dont know what to think now..
> AF due today or tomorrow and all my symptoms past few days (evem CP_ pointing to the witch on her way..
> This morning my temp has shot right back up...
> 
> but the thing is I woke to a sick 2 yr old at 130am this morning, took my temp and it was 36.31 (celcius) and then i took it again at 540am when we woke again and it was 36.69 (celcius) I have put the past temp into my chart but its now gone through the roof.. My temp yesterday morning was 36.31
> 
> So which temp should I be putting in my chart? the 130am one or the 540am one?
> 
> Back on CD 19 I had a high sex drive (just for that day wher enough WAS NOT enough lol) and watery cm.. my CP was M/F... But FF has said I was already 2dpo again...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/390cb2
> 
> Please take a look and see what u think?
> I am thinking the AF type cramps I was having on and off yesterday might have been implantation as hubby and I bd twice on CD19 (2dpo???)
> 
> Thanks LAdies..
> 
> Skye
> 
> 
> I would say, keep your first temp in mind, since it was after a good amount of sleep, but there's no harm in putting your second temp in your chart. And look at the temps for the next couple of days. If they continue to rise, great! And then TEST! If they drop back down, :hugs:. What's your normal LP? I wouldn't expect AF to show so soon (at 10DPO). I would give her another 2-3 days to show her face and if she doesn't show then, she's officially late and you should test! :)
> 
> I'm really hoping she stays away and that you and your DH caught the egg this month. :) GL! FX!!Click to expand...

my normal LP is 14 days.. so expecting af within 4-6 days.. 
but normal 28 day cycle she should be here today..

but now sitting here i am getting them aweful af cramps again so maybe this is not my month.. who knows now

ahhhh this does our head in every month..

Would u happen to know why my temp at 130am was 36.31 and then at 540am 36.69>
Could it have not been enough sleep between the 2 times for it to drop back down to 36.31 or there abouts.. cause as 130 i only got up, put her back to bed and went back down myself.. so only about a 10m walk and that was it... hmmm

I got no idea now


----------



## DBZ34

Well, it could be that the quality of the sleep you were getting between those times was bad. Like if you were tossing and turning. Or if you didn't fall asleep right away and so didn't get enough sleep. Or if you weren't sleeping deeply because you were worried about your 2yr old and ready to get up at any second if you needed to... Or it could be something else completely different, like implantation. ;) 

The three hour guideline is probably due to the normal sleep cycle. Within three hours you should have at least one deep sleep cycle, lasting at least 90 minutes, where your body temp would drop. If you don't have that, then your temp is less likely to lower to previous levels because during REM sleep, your body is in motion, your muscles twitch, etc. So that would keep your temp from dropping...

I would go with the day that AF is actually expected, since you ovulated later and probably won't have a typical 28 day cycle. Early AF cramps could be early AF cramps, or it could be implantation. That's the thing that drives me crazy about TTC, symptoms could be AF or pg...and you never know which one until AF shows up or doesn't.


----------



## sharnw

Well have to wait it out for another day for the witch to arrive :/ hope she's a NO show! little flutter happening in my tummy :) hope there's a little bean in there.... IN MY DREAMS!:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> Well have to wait it out for another day for the witch to arrive :/ hope she's a NO show! little flutter happening in my tummy :) hope there's a little bean in there.... IN MY DREAMS!:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:hugs: when r u testing next?
when was/is AF due?


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Well have to wait it out for another day for the witch to arrive :/ hope she's a NO show! little flutter happening in my tummy :) hope there's a little bean in there.... IN MY DREAMS!:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :hugs: when r u testing next?
> when was/is AF due?Click to expand...

Yaaayykkkss :/
I tested negative today, and today af is due, i think im just going to wait it out and see when she show, not looking forward to it :( been ttc for 2 years and im expecting her as always, hope i just ovulated late, i had dark coloured opks for 5 days this cycle, and ((not so sure when i actually ovulated)) i was going by the 1st positive opk...


----------



## AC1987

Does my chart look good? I'm feeling really wary now..


----------



## tracdesi

I temp shot wayyy up this morning, I hope it stays up!!
Also I am having ewcm ????? (what the heck is that?) :shrug:

Ac sometimes temps bobble up and down I wouldnt worry about it today :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

AC1987 said:


> Does my chart look good? I'm feeling really wary now..

As long as you don't get another dip, I think your chart is just fine! head up!! 

Can you ladies check my chart? I finally got it up!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi said:


> I temp shot wayyy up this morning, I hope it stays up!!
> Also I am having ewcm ????? (what the heck is that?) :shrug:
> 
> Ac sometimes temps bobble up and down I wouldnt worry about it today :hugs:

Woohoo!! Sounds great! :dance:


----------



## tracdesi

almosthere said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> I temp shot wayyy up this morning, I hope it stays up!!
> Also I am having ewcm ????? (what the heck is that?) :shrug:
> 
> Ac sometimes temps bobble up and down I wouldnt worry about it today :hugs:
> 
> Woohoo!! Sounds great! :dance:Click to expand...


Thank you! Boy I sure hope this is my month, my bbs dont ache anymore though :( SO time will tell. *sighh
Your chart is looking LOVELY, your temps are so high! Do you normally temp really high?


----------



## almosthere

this is my first month of temping and as you can see I didn't start until midway through, but it looks like they are usually in the 97 range before ov and all!


----------



## tracdesi

sharnw said:


> Well have to wait it out for another day for the witch to arrive :/ hope she's a NO show! little flutter happening in my tummy :) hope there's a little bean in there.... IN MY DREAMS!:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Ive been having that flutter as well :xmas12: hope its a good sign, Ive never experienced it before in any other cycles.


----------



## WinterSong4

11-12 dpo today. Sore BB's have started to disappear today. The dull cramping and weird burst of pain has gone too. Hope that doesn't mean AF is on her way :( My temp went back down AGAIN today. It's UP,DOWN,UP,DOWN lol. I haven't had any of my usual pre-af Spotting yet, so maybe that's a good sign?

Not sure what to think. If that temp dip at 9dpo was infact implantation, wouldn't my temp be rising up every day after?


----------



## LOVELYMEME

almosthere said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Does my chart look good? I'm feeling really wary now..
> 
> As long as you don't get another dip, I think your chart is just fine! head up!!
> 
> Can you ladies check my chart? I finally got it up!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I dont see your chart:nope:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

11 DPO - 48.2% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 11 DPO
Tested and got another BFN same symptoms my temp went up .12 from 98.50 to 98.62 i ran out of test so ill buy more today and pads just incase... Thinking about buying clearblue digital i hate holdin test all day squintin for lines..


----------



## WinterSong4

Clearblue is unreliable in general, but their digi's wont be as sensitive as a FRER. So, if you have to squint for a line on a FRER, the digi MIGHT not pick it up. Worth a try I suppose ;)


----------



## tracdesi

Yeah I caved and took a FRER and all I got was an indent. lol
Silly me
I fully intend on taking my 10miu/l's when they arrive later today


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you which is the best brand for frer


----------



## WinterSong4

First Response is my recommendation. But, any pink dye test is pretty good, and better than blue dye lol


----------



## DBZ34

AC1987 said:


> Does my chart look good? I'm feeling really wary now..

Your temps are still looking okay. Give it another day or so and see what they look like then. :) Fx!! 




tracdesi said:


> I temp shot wayyy up this morning, I hope it stays up!!
> Also I am having ewcm ????? (what the heck is that?) :shrug:
> 
> Ac sometimes temps bobble up and down I wouldnt worry about it today :hugs:

And wow, that's a great temp jump after that dip! I hope it was an implantation dip. If it was, it will still be a few of days before a hpt can pick up the hcg....but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## DBZ34

almosthere said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Does my chart look good? I'm feeling really wary now..
> 
> As long as you don't get another dip, I think your chart is just fine! head up!!
> 
> Can you ladies check my chart? I finally got it up!! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's looking good so far. That dip at 4DPO was probably due to the amount of estrogen in your body. A lot of women get the 4DPO dip. I hope those temps continue to climb! :)


----------



## LilDreamy

Sooo I'm 10 DPO Now.
Another Negative this morning... BOO!!

Yesterday or day before yesterday My cervix was really low and firm. I deffo thought it was AF coming, but today it's so high or it's hiding from me. I can't find it!!

8 or 9 DPO I had a Massive Temp Drop, and it's going back up now. So hoping it keeps going up.!

I don't have much symptoms other than I slept 12 hours last night! :dohh:
AND I swore AF was coming today! I even wore a tampon just in case... and she didn't show. So I don't know!

I hope we all get our BFPS!!! :D


----------



## charlie_lael

7dpo, tugging feeling to the right of my belly button. Is there constantly. Felt terribly nauseous last night and was hugging the toilet. AF like cramps also.


----------



## sharnw

Still no witch, due yesterday... :af::af::af:

Sore bbs, kept getting a broken sleep last night, soft cervix and cervix mid and.... :BFN:


----------



## LilDreamy

Good Luck Sharn! Hope you get that BFP SOON!!! Keep the hope!

&& GL Charlie sounds promising! :D


----------



## sharnw

LilDreamy said:


> Good Luck Sharn! Hope you get that BFP SOON!!! Keep the hope!
> 
> && GL Charlie sounds promising! :D

Thank you LilDreamy i did another test and was a little evap like :(
 



Attached Files:







001 (2).jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sharnw - that looks like it could be a faint BFP to me 

X


----------



## holden_babez

i thought af would have arrived either yesterday or today and NOTHING

she has gone AWOL...

got broke sleep again last night and I dont know why.. toddler slept through until 430am.. but woke to use toilet at 200am and took temp before doing so and it was 36.21, significant drop from yessterdays temp, but yesterdays 130am temp was only 36.31 so maybe i shoud input that temp in my chart not the 540am 36.69 one.. because now it looks like i implant dipped then went way back down the following day..

hpt BFN
dont know now lol..
she has never been late with a BFN before...

ALWAYS had a 28 day cycle with O on cd 14... who knows..

can someone enlighten me on their personal experiences please and take a look at my chart again

Thanks
Skye cxoc


----------



## sharnw

I kept getting a broken sleep last night too holden_babez :( im still getting bfn's just stupid evaps, i was due yesterday, my lower back is achin', af probably comin today, i can tell :(


----------



## tracdesi

Well I just got up from a little sleep apparently I decided to pass out on the couch after lunch. now that Im up I feel like crap (mind the disorientated feeling you usually get after sleeping during the day) When I woke up I was covered in sweat it was gross.
I wont be able to do my IC's after all, as now they wont be here until tomorrow by the end of the day (maybe thats a good thing)

Even though I had a good nap I feel completely bagged and have no energy what-soever-. Hope this is all a good sign but at the same time the feeling like crap part really sucks.


----------



## AC1987

I feel wet again. So confused, I think AF is playing a really cruel joke on me this month. I feel really weird this month but I'm NOT gonna get my hopes high


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies tested today at what i think is 7dpo, and stark white bfn =(


----------



## sharnw

Major sore lower back! Af sign!! :((


----------



## DBZ34

holden_babez said:


> i thought af would have arrived either yesterday or today and NOTHING
> 
> she has gone AWOL...
> 
> got broke sleep again last night and I dont know why.. toddler slept through until 430am.. but woke to use toilet at 200am and took temp before doing so and it was 36.21, significant drop from yessterdays temp, but yesterdays 130am temp was only 36.31 so maybe i shoud input that temp in my chart not the 540am 36.69 one.. because now it looks like i implant dipped then went way back down the following day..
> 
> hpt BFN
> dont know now lol..
> she has never been late with a BFN before...
> 
> ALWAYS had a 28 day cycle with O on cd 14... who knows..
> 
> can someone enlighten me on their personal experiences please and take a look at my chart again
> 
> Thanks
> Skye cxoc


Well, I would say, something happened this month that delayed your ovulation and so AF isn't actually due today. If you always O on CD14, with a 28 day cycle, then AF isn't due for another 2-3 days, because you have a 13 day LP and that rarely changes, even if when you ov is different. 

I had 29 day cycle this month, up from 26 days, because I didn't Ov until CD16, which is way later than usual (CD13 is my normal ov day). I think taking honey and cinnamon delayed ov for me, since it was the only thing I changed. But my LP didn't change at all. 13 days later, AF showed up, right on time. 

It's not too late for implantation to occur, but the downwards trend of your chart makes AF look more likely than she was yesterday. Sorry...but if you put in your first temp, it's less of a drastic drop and that makes me feel like you could still be in with a chance. Hopefully your temp will increase tomorrow! I'll be keeping an eye out for it. :) 

I saw you posted the question elsewhere, but I thought I'd answer too... You don't have to dip below the coverline to get AF. In fact, my past two cycles, I had a decrease in temps, but never below the coverline when AF showed up.


----------



## DBZ34

almosthere said:


> hi ladies tested today at what i think is 7dpo, and stark white bfn =(

Don't get too down. 7DPO is way way early. Your bean hasn't even had a good chance to implant yet. Most likely, it just got out of your fallopian tubes. Give it time to find a nice snuggly place before you test again. :) 9 DPO and up is a better time to test. Less chance of a BFN if your BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## charlie_lael

almosthere said:


> hi ladies tested today at what i think is 7dpo, and stark white bfn =(

No worries. I tested today and I'm 7dpo too. It was stark white too. :haha: It's way too early still. GL!:thumbup:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Sharn - I think its a light Bfp,, cant wait to see it darken up!!


Bought answer and first response which look identical thinking about testing in a couple of hours im strartng to feel out since i havent gotten a positive yet but im still praying... Little ach's on both sides earlier i'm starting to get a head ach, could be from the braids omg i had to have fried fish and grits today was thinkin about it all night...


----------



## almosthere

charlie_lael said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies tested today at what i think is 7dpo, and stark white bfn =(
> 
> No worries. I tested today and I'm 7dpo too. It was stark white too. :haha: It's way too early still. GL!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Are you going to test again tomorrow? I am with FMU! I want my baby & I want it now! :haha:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I have to be up super early in the mornin and i temp at 10 there's no way i will be able tomorrow =( unless its later on, i knoe this is gonna affect the temp fuwee , do you ladies think i should temp anyway before i get up and just stick with that? Normally i have a 12 day LP but i had a 14 last month, i just think ff got my o' date wrong since the lines were dotted and i didnt test for o' like i should've leaving me to think i had a 14 day lp SMH.. Coulda been right though because i also had a 30 day cycle last month my usual is 28days... CONFUSED


----------



## sharnw

LOVELYMEME said:


> Sharn - I think its a light Bfp,, cant wait to see it darken up!!
> 
> 
> Bought answer and first response which look identical thinking about testing in a couple of hours im strartng to feel out since i havent gotten a positive yet but im still praying... Little ach's on both sides earlier i'm starting to get a head ach, could be from the braids omg i had to have fried fish and grits today was thinkin about it all night...

I am hoping it becomes a darker line :) i have an inner feeling im getting af though, fingers crossed and i hope you get yours x


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Okay...So I'm 9dpo and my cervix is feeling weird...Its large(which is weird) firm but mushy at the top and tightly closed...I've never felt my cervix this way...My boobs hurt on the sides but not that much...I have acid reflux....I'm constipated(ugh), I started getting little cramps here or there 2 days past and I still get them...I was dry from after O to yesterday(now I'm getting wet and watery)...and I felt nauseousness abit today....Plus, I'm just getting over a cold that I had at 7dpo(all I have is mucus)...and alittle lower backache from time to time...Other than that I am feeling pretty good...I was all moody today though...I tested today at 5pm with a digi but it said not pregnant...I figure its too early though...Even though I think I O'd early this month...But yeah....Suppose to get AF Sunday or Monday..Hoping she stays away...Oh and I had two baby dreams already...One was that I took three tests and they all said pregnant... and the other was of my future child(it was a boy) who I had just delivered....:) 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Baby dust to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

:dust:


sharnw said:


> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> Sharn - I think its a light Bfp,, cant wait to see it darken up!!
> 
> 
> Bought answer and first response which look identical thinking about testing in a couple of hours im strartng to feel out since i havent gotten a positive yet but im still praying... Little ach's on both sides earlier i'm starting to get a head ach, could be from the braids omg i had to have fried fish and grits today was thinkin about it all night...
> 
> I am hoping it becomes a darker line :) i have an inner feeling im getting af though, fingers crossed and i hope you get yours xClick to expand...

:dust: Sharn i hope u get your :bfp: tooo :hugs:


----------



## beaniej

Well I am 10 dpo today and feeling down. I was convinced I was preg because 7 and 8 dpo I have cramping (which I likened to implantation cramps) and tender breasts sensitive nipples , but today I dont really feel any of these things. Today I am so tired though and I just went on a chocolate run because I had an uncontrollable craving for sweets. I dont know what to think!


----------



## beaniej

anybody experience similar symptoms with a BFP? I really want to test tomorrow morning (11 dpo) but my original goal was to hold out until 12 dpo. arrrgggghh!


----------



## tracdesi

beaniej said:


> anybody experience similar symptoms with a BFP? I really want to test tomorrow morning (11 dpo) but my original goal was to hold out until 12 dpo. arrrgggghh!

I cant say bc Ive never had a BFP cry:) Im experiencing something similar, really really tired, bbs ached more a few days ago than they do now (now its just along the sides and only if I touch them)
\Hopefully someone else can shed some light????

:dust:


----------



## charlie_lael

almosthere said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies tested today at what i think is 7dpo, and stark white bfn =(
> 
> No worries. I tested today and I'm 7dpo too. It was stark white too. :haha: It's way too early still. GL!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to test again tomorrow? I am with FMU! I want my baby & I want it now! :haha:Click to expand...

I told myself I'd wait until Friday, but I know I'll test tomorrow anyway. :haha: maybe even tonight too! :rofl:


----------



## WinterSong4

I think I might be getting early signs of spotting....my CM has picked up quite a bit and it's SLIGHTLY tinged which is what usually happens before actual spotting before AF starts. So, if my temp goes back down tomorrow, I will assume AF got me this month.

Sad, because I was SUPER excited about how I was going to announce the news to my DH. I sure hope this is just all part of my body adjusting to a pregnancy. Guess we will find out in a day or 2 lol


----------



## beaniej

Hey tracdesi I see that you are in everett! I am in Kitsap county :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

How do you add a picture to a thread


----------



## sharnw

click on "go advanced" and you'l see a "paper clip" icon. click on the paper clip.
choose file on your computer and click upload :) Hope that help. (not so good at directions) hehe


----------



## LOVELYMEME

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture118.jpg

Let me know what you think... Have u noticed indent lines in first response i never did till today funny?..


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Wrong pic sorry those r opks before here you go...


https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture119.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture120.jpg

Sorry if it's a big post this is the only way i knew how to add photos :)


----------



## charlie_lael

I'd say bfp. Try a digi! :)


----------



## sharnw

wow looks + congrats :D


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you Charlie
I just spent 33 dollars at wallgreens for a box of answer and box of frer pregnancy test ill test tomor and see if it looks better for me but the line doesnt have any colour too it so that's y i dont think its a bfp.. i thought about buying the digital first response too, next time if i run out, keep getting bfn's and af doesn't show haha kinda crampy today feels like she tryna come


----------



## charlie_lael

I would say it's bfp based on your other tests. Frees aren't as sensitive as others. Gl in the morning.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you Sharn

I dont wanna jump the gun yet tho until i see pink i read on the net that frer has indent lines where the second line should be.... Has this happened to u or anyone using this brand??


----------



## WinterSong4

Feeling more crampy today. Hope AF isn't getting ready to start :(


----------



## sharnw

Do all woman have spotting after implantation??


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Not all woman do Sharn


----------



## sharnw

LOVELYMEME said:


> Not all woman do Sharn

I keep thinkin i mght have gotten pg, but then i never had IB, only a little speck of light pink (hardly could tell if it was in the light) in the white cm when i was around 9dpo. I just want to know lol, this late af is driving me crazy, but im only a day overdue so.. **SIGH**... :?


----------



## LOVELYMEME

sharnw said:


> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> Not all woman do Sharn
> 
> I keep thinkin i mght have gotten pg, but then i never had IB, only a little speck of light pink (hardly could tell if it was in the light) in the white cm when i was around 9dpo. I just want to know lol, this late af is driving me crazy, but im only a day overdue so.. **SIGH**... :?Click to expand...

Seems to me you have :thumbup: your late thats a good sign especially if your cycle is like clockwork... Everyone won't get early bfp's but everyone will get BFP I pray..


----------



## LOVELYMEME

If you do a serch in ff charts filter it down to pregnancy charts with IB only about 50 will come up trust me i been doing all kinda serches during these long tww looking for hope = )


----------



## sharnw

LOVELYMEME said:


> If you do a serch in ff charts filter it down to pregnancy charts with IB only about 50 will come up trust me i been doing all kinda serches during these long tww looking for hope = )

ooohhhhh i hate the whole waiting thing lol


----------



## AC1987

Feeling quite down today :( hard to stay positive.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

AC1987 said:


> Feeling quite down today :( hard to stay positive.

Sending you lots of hugs :hugs:

X


----------



## charlie_lael

AC1987 said:


> Feeling quite down today :( hard to stay positive.

:hugs: Hang in there! :)

I'm 8dpo today and I woke up last night at 1140pm and have not been back to sleep since...it's 4am now... Can anyone say insomnia? :haha: Ugh.. :sleep:


----------



## tracdesi

Well temp dropped this morning, mind you I woke up at 4 and layed there until 4:45 thats when I took my temp and normally I take it between 530 and 6...
But bbs dont ache as much today though they are still veiny, and theres one or two new veins that Ive never noticed before on one of them (normally only one of them gets roadmap veiny before af) but cm seems to have "dried up" this morning....I just dont _feel_ preggo... :cry:


----------



## almosthere

charlie_lael said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite down today :( hard to stay positive.
> 
> :hugs: Hang in there! :)
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and I woke up last night at 1140pm and have not been back to sleep since...it's 4am now... Can anyone say insomnia? :haha: Ugh.. :sleep:Click to expand...

Ugh, I have not been able to sleep especially the past two nights! Also, BFN with FMU today which is 8dpo for me....no witch yet...:wacko:


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi said:


> Well temp dropped this morning, mind you I woke up at 4 and layed there until 4:45 thats when I took my temp and normally I take it between 530 and 6...
> But bbs dont ache as much today though they are still veiny, and theres one or two new veins that Ive never noticed before on one of them (normally only one of them gets roadmap veiny before af) but cm seems to have "dried up" this morning....I just dont _feel_ preggo... :cry:

sometimes feeling down = pregnancy sign! i styill have my FX for you! I am also feeling down and out due to my two negative tests, but I know it's still early. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Almost - when is the witch due?

I'm prob gunna test on Sunday if she doesn't turn up. She's due Saturday

X


----------



## almosthere

well i have had longer and longer cycles as the months go by off bcp. First a 27 day, then a 29, and i am on day 30 now. So I am assuming AF is due somewhere between the 10th and 14th depending on my LP which I have a feeling is short....so we will see! But none the less, I know I am 8 DPO =)


----------



## almosthere

& on a good note, my temp rose, but I did not have a consistent 4 hour sleep... =(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I don't temp so I'm not really aware of what it means. Just want to say good luck though. Try to stay positive cos all you symptoms sound promising!

X


----------



## almosthere

GL to you as well!


----------



## tracdesi

:coffee: I just found a thread on one of those tww ttc success stories websites and this one girl had all her symptoms disappear at 10dpo (which is what Im on) and the next day she got a BFP!!! 



:dust: come onnnnnn mr. storky!!!! Like almost there said I want my baby and I want it NOW :haha:


----------



## tracdesi

beaniej said:


> Hey tracdesi I see that you are in everett! I am in Kitsap county :)

talk about small world?! :wacko:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

almosthere said:


> well i have had longer and longer cycles as the months go by off bcp. First a 27 day, then a 29, and i am on day 30 now. So I am assuming AF is due somewhere between the 10th and 14th depending on my LP which I have a feeling is short....so we will see! But none the less, I know I am 8 DPO =)




tracdesi said:


> :coffee: I just found a thread on one of those tww ttc success stories websites and this one girl had all her symptoms disappear at 10dpo (which is what Im on) and the next day she got a BFP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: come onnnnnn mr. storky!!!! Like almost there said I want my baby and I want it NOW :haha:

I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!

X


----------



## DBZ34

almosthere said:


> well i have had longer and longer cycles as the months go by off bcp. First a 27 day, then a 29, and i am on day 30 now. So I am assuming AF is due somewhere between the 10th and 14th depending on my LP which I have a feeling is short....so we will see! But none the less, I know I am 8 DPO =)

Well, if you're 8 DPO and AF doesn't show tomorrow, your LP is long enough to conceive. Below 9 days is considered short. 9DPO and above is good. Implantation can happen up to 12DPO too, so even if you're getting BFNs, it's not too late. That's why they advise women to test after 11DPO, because late BFPs are possible and more likely than the early ones. :)


----------



## AC1987

I had to put a light pad on cause it really feels like AF is gonna show early.. I keep thinking its starting but its just cm :nope:


----------



## MrsMoo72

AC1987 said:


> I had to put a light pad on cause it really feels like AF is gonna show early.. I keep thinking its starting but its just cm :nope:

Sorry - I haven't read back through the thread - have you tested yet? I've always had that feeling before i've got my bfp's.....


----------



## AC1987

MrsMoo72 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> I had to put a light pad on cause it really feels like AF is gonna show early.. I keep thinking its starting but its just cm :nope:
> 
> Sorry - I haven't read back through the thread - have you tested yet? I've always had that feeling before i've got my bfp's.....Click to expand...

Not planning to test til friday. As yesterday was a bfn


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still early though hunny - mine have never shown up till day before af due....
Good luck!


----------



## WinterSong4

MrsMoo- I too feel like AF is going to show, since yesterday. I had alot of wet feeling CM down there. Enough to think she had already started. Plus, I was having AF type cramps last night too. I don't usually get AF type cramps before AF, only the moment she shows.

BB's no longer sore/tender, that only lasted 2..MAYBE 3 days. I am showing signs of spotting. My CM is more LIGHT pink tinged today than it was yesterday. And, my temp BARELY rose this morning. Time will tell...


----------



## TicToc

Ugh....this is so maddening! I felt so out when I woke up because my cervix dropped and softened but now it is high and hard again. My cervix and CM are doing the opposite of what they did last month before af was due. At least this morning when I felt all hope was lost I was calmer. I am oth glad and frustruatd that I am out of tests...for now. I feel nauseated again and feel like if I had enough HGH in my system to feel ill I should test positive if it is the case. And the symtoms I have could go either way. :wacko:

Thanks all you ladies for sharing your stories, it makes me feel less crazy!


----------



## LilDreamy

ICK!

Another ugly BFN at 11 DPO.
I thought I saw a line but it was an EVAP.

AF is in two days.

I ran out of Pregnancy tests so won't test again unless I'm a week late on my cycle.

It was an odd chance of me getting preggo anyway. I had just MCed and not even sure when I ovulated just DTD a few days around the time I thought I might.

I'll just conceive again on New years and maybe both kids will have the same Birthday. That would TOTALLY make doing their birthday parties so much easier and bigger and cooler. :haha:

Today only symptoms I've had is watery cm, exhaustion, and faint.

GL to everyone else!!! :D


----------



## WinterSong4

GL to you LilDreamy! I must say though, having birthdays on the same day for your kids is kinda buzz kill lol. Whether they are the same sex or not. Most siblings (unless twins of course and even then sometimes they don't) don't want to share the same birthday. Each child wants to have their own special moment apart from their sister/brother. :) Not getting on to you or anything, just saying :)


----------



## LilDreamy

:haha: yea.. But doesn't mean I'm not gonna Try To Conceive. Lol. If it happens... it happens... maybe they'll like it?

And I forgot to mention my vivd dream last night. It was quite ODD to say the least.

So I have a 14 month old. 

I dreamt I woke up one morning and she a few inches taller than me!
I called OH freaking out and said... "OMG! Alexa grew! She is taller than me!"
And he's like, "Oh that's good." I'm like... "WHAT!? NOO She is freakin taller than me! Something is wrong!" And then he's like "How much taller is she than you?" I said "Just a few inches" But then I looked at her and I in the mirror and she was a good 3 FT taller than me! And she had a grown womans face!

Talk about freak out!

And then I dreamt I Peed on a stick but can't remember if it was a positive or a negative test. >:l I've had 3 of those so far... 1 positive, 1 negative, and 1 I don't remember. >:l


----------



## charlie_lael

almosthere said:


> charlie_lael said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite down today :( hard to stay positive.
> 
> :hugs: Hang in there! :)
> 
> I'm 8dpo today and I woke up last night at 1140pm and have not been back to sleep since...it's 4am now... Can anyone say insomnia? :haha: Ugh.. :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, I have not been able to sleep especially the past two nights! Also, BFN with FMU today which is 8dpo for me....no witch yet...:wacko:Click to expand...

I tested this morning also and bfn. No worries. It's still really early.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Hi all,

12 DPO - Temps were 98.17 at 6:20 am used temp corrector since i woke up so early they gave me 98.58... Temps at 12:50 pm was 98.90 its oviously still high because numbers r high thats how it usually is when i temp through out the day also, so the morning and afternoon temps doesn't surprise me today is not a af day mostlikely it's98.50 98.48 or 98.62 because i never get 98.58 on any of my charts...

When i get the temp drops temp stay low throught out the day my low temps: 97.73 rarely 97.90 , 98.04 , 98.17 , 98.20 & 98.34

High temps a few are mentioned above: 98.45 & 98.75 rarely


----------



## charlie_lael

I think I just had IB! Just two little spots of brown blood on my undies when I went to the bathroom just now. I hope this is it! FX'd


----------



## tracdesi

bbs hurt again. <??????????????>
they hurt, then they dont, then they do, then they dont.
Also this sounds odd but my cervix feels crampy and has for a week now, is that normal??
what is that?


----------



## LilDreamy

Fingers Crossed for you!!! :D 

xx


----------



## TicToc

Good luck Charlie, how awesome!

I had a weird feelng cervix a few days ago. I am goin to the store for more frers in a bit, I will go mad if i skip a day of testing. Due for af in two days and symptoms could go either way. But I did just notice don't have any pimples.... I get one or two every month so I shouldn't be but I am letting myself get hopeful again. And I am dry and I usuall get creamy right before af....fx'd!


----------



## TicToc

As soon as I posted that I found an itchy spot on my chin, I bet it's a pimple :dohh:


----------



## charlie_lael

tracdesi said:


> bbs hurt again. <??????????????>
> they hurt, then they dont, then they do, then they dont.
> Also this sounds odd but my cervix feels crampy and has for a week now, is that normal??
> what is that?

I know how you feel. Usually after ovulation my bbs are reaaaaaaaaaally tender. I haven't felt much this month and when I do it's very mild tenderness. Kind of annoying 'cus that's usually how I know for certain that I have ovulated. GL!

GL to you too TicToc!


----------



## sharnw

You go charlie_lael!!! this could be your month!!! :D


----------



## sharnw

Still bfn as you can get :( with fmu first response....
No af yet, bbs not as sore as yesterday 
Lower back pain gone
Fluttery feeling in uterus
No pulling today as of yet
CP high and soft


----------



## charlie_lael

Thank you! I hope so. :cloud9: I'm getting a dull cramp/backache but only on my right side? Really strange. Hope it's my little bean getting snuggly.

GL Sharn!


----------



## sharnw

charlie_lael said:


> Thank you! I hope so. :cloud9: I'm getting a dull cramp/backache but only on my right side? Really strange. Hope it's my little bean getting snuggly.
> 
> GL Sharn!

Sounding like wonderful pg symptoms :)
In 2009 with my first pregnancy (not planned) 
I remember i had 2 days worth of light pink/light brown cm and thought it was stale cum ((SORRY TOO MUCH INFO)), then i tested (just for fun) on the day af was due, and the test line came up first!! I couldnt belive my eyes :cloud9: \\:D/ 
Then all symptoms started kicking in, morning sickness, sore bbs sore lower back aching body... 
Your symptoms sounds like your pg :D


----------



## charlie_lael

I hope so! :happydance: I wish I would get some lines to stare at though. Lol.


----------



## sharnw

charlie_lael said:


> I hope so! :happydance: I wish I would get some lines to stare at though. Lol.

:)


----------



## AC1987

I'm SO bloated right now I look like I'm 4 months pg!! I still keep feeling like AF is coming.


----------



## tracdesi

I got my 10miu/l hcg's in the mail and dipped a couple of them, heres a pic:

In person you can see faint lines but they are soo soo faint...maybe I have line eye
Af isnt due until Sunday soooo....maybe its just too early?
 



Attached Files:







bfp.png
File size: 355.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## BabyBumpHope

tracdesi said:


> I got my 10miu/l hcg's in the mail and dipped a couple of them, heres a pic:
> 
> In person you can see faint lines but they are soo soo faint...maybe I have line eye
> Af isnt due until Sunday soooo....maybe its just too early?

Yey, I can see a faint line in the bottom pic! How many tests did you get? I'd be tempted to test everyday with that faint line!

X


----------



## tracdesi

yep, they're definately there. I hold both of them up to the window and there are distinct, thick lines.

So weird. Im definately doing another one tomorrow morning (or maybe tonight if I cant help myself)

I have ten more of these little test strips so why not.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Haha, I think I'd become obsessed! Let me know if you do another and please post another pic cos im excited for you! (not that I'm encouraging you or anything!) ;)

X


----------



## holden_babez

good morning ladies...

got my :bfp: on what i think is 10dpo (FF was wrong)

Ill just list my symptoms

AF 10th Nov 2011
O 28th Nov (CD19) - Tender BB's & Increased Sex-Drive

1DPO
CM - Wet
CP - M/F
Full Ferning on salvia O stick

2DPO 
CM - EW
CP - didnt check sorry
No Ferning on saliva O stick
Fatigue & Cold like symptoms (Heaqdaches, sore/raw throat & blocked sinus')
Flutters in Uterus

3DPO
CM - Wet
CP -L/F
Heartburn only symptom

4DPO - 6DPO
CM - Creamy
CP - L/M
No Symptoms.. me thinking I am out this month again

7DPO 
CF - Creamy
CP - M/F
Full ferning on saliva O stick 
Tested :bfn:
Cramps, Irritability (had a COMPLETE meltdown) Bloated, Cold Symptoms again (thought i'd caught DD Flu.. Throat felt on fire and red raw, couldnt swallow properly), Gassy (big time was quite embarrassing) Stabbing/hot feeling in left nipple ONLY, High Sense of Smell (but i thought that might have been cause the car in front of us while driving smelt really bad (ran on gas not petrol) and my Air Con was NOT on reverse cycle) and I just Felt like the :witch: was on her way... (IMPLANTATION DAY I THINK - temp dip on my FF chart)

8DPO 
CP - H/M
CM - CReamy
Tested :bfn:
CRamps, Gassy, Diarrhea, burping lots during the morning

9DPO
CP - L/F i thought AF was on her way.. THEN in the afternoon CP was H/S
CM - Watery
Tested :bfn:
Veiny & much heavier BB's

10DPO
CP - H/S
CM - Watery
Tested :bfp:
No other symptoms yet :happydance:

Best of luck everyone... 
I know u have your :bfp: coming soon 

Merry Christmas to all :xmas7::xmas6::xmas8:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oh wow what fantastic news!! I knew we'd get our 7th BFP!! Massive congratulations to you and your OH

X


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats!! 

Tracdesi, I see the lines! Hope they get darker. :)


----------



## holden_babez

There you go ladies..
Some pictures of my :bfp: for u all

:cloud9:

Thanks and Im hoping to see u all over in first tirmester soon...

Ill keep poping on here (ALL THE TIME) like i do now lol..

That photo doesnt look good.. Ill put another one up once i get home...better go and take the boy to school..
 



Attached Files:







P1011399.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats holden!

and trac desi hope you get confirmed darker lines!! tomorrow is 9dpo for me, so of course I will be testing again and again and again until either bfp or af shows lol


----------



## ellaandcallum

I see something fingers crossed x


----------



## ellaandcallum

I know this is out of date but hope this helps:-

Right Ive gone back and this is dated 12 Jan 2010 i got my bfp on 19th Jan at 9dpo poss 10 say, I copied and pasted:-

2dpo
I know it would be too early to get symptoms as there is no way implantation would of occured yet. But they are there not in my head and also I have just been to the loo and I have sorry TMI wet knickers, soaked! there is loads of CM, I have never had that after ovulation, I hope its a good sign. I dont normally get it on my underwear. As implantation wouldnt of occured yet I am wondering if your body still can give you early signs due to other hormones reacting differently. I dont know if that can happen, but its odd that loads of women have CM that doesnt go away after ovulation and go on to have a BFP. Only time will tell I guess, but I think the metal mouth is the nicorette gum.

3/4dpo

So today, well 3dpo, some more cm, not as much as yesterday, however its still there and lotioney and watery today. I had some aches low down on my left which really hurt then felt like I was being poked from the inside. Boobs hurt, more spots, gassy, poor DH tonight,lol!!!!

4dpo

Well I have been a busy bee today, had lunch with my parents, saw my adorable 5 month nephew and basically have been relaxing today. On the TTC front I am having lots more CM, there was loads of it when I checked my CP, it just kept coming and coming, I so hope this is it, if its not then I will be very confused. Nipples are sore too and have been having some cramps this evening. Also, I have noticed I have been weeing more.

5dpo

Well today I have had terrible cramps, not as bad as AF but nearly, I had to take painkillers and even they arent helping much so that shows you how bad they are. I am really hoping it could be a sign of implantation. I had oodles of cm last night and have quite abit today, but I am finding I have more by late evening. Felt a tad sick too and made cheese on toast for my lunch and the smell made my stomach turn.

6dpo

For me well yesterday had a real sharp pain inside for about 5 mins, a few niggles, stuffy nose, itchey boobs and having stabbing pains. I shot out of bed at 01:30 with terrible heartburn and downed loads of gaviscon, I slept with the bottle by my side, it was awful, I couldnt lay down for a bit after Also got up for a wee and thats not like me. Also had a horrid headache, not one of my normal ones, I was hot and was very very tired but got a second wind at 9pm! Today so far nothing, will keep you posted. My i.c. arrived today so gonna start testing Tue/Wed and will expect BFN as AF not due until 25 Jan!Thanks Louise and just had loads of cm, normally I am dry or just have sticky cm by now. So I do hope so! My mum has just rang telling me I should have another baby!! God she goes on but I havent told her we are TTC!!! Our secret!xx


7dpo

Louse its sounds really promising hun, cant wait for tomorrows instalment. Hi Imogen hope you are OK, how confusing about your cycle, use the i.c. I have some too, I done one today mid afternoon, dont know why, bored and curious! I am feeling sooo moody today I could explode, that is not like me at all, its a weird feeling! Very very irritable! I am feeling out today, I know its early but I just do, not so much cm today which has annoyed me just sticky and sometimes wet. I am really hating this 2ww this month its doing my head in! Boobs dont seem that sore either!

8dpo

Right I dont think I have missed anyone so onto me! I have been having what feels like pins and needles low down. I have just been to the loo, whilst there is no cm in knicks on checking cp there is loads, lotioney more than anything but I noticed 3 or 4 lumps in it but thats it, weird never had that not ever, it doesnt smell or itch, someone else asked me today on another thread what that meant before I had mine and told her it is a good sign, its weird how all of a sudden I have it, so I am really hoping. My boobs are very sore and itchy today and I have been sweating just hoovering, its ridiculous how I have been feeling and thirsty, very dry throat, abit sore! Also one thing i have noticed but cant see this as a symptom but will still share it with you, from my pubic bone to my belly button I seem to be itchy, especially just above my pubic bone very odd! All this probably means bugger all again! What sort of CM do you have if you are pregnant? I cant remember back to my last pregnancies. I am totally obsessed with CM. Yesterday I was very very irritable but thankfully today I am in a good mood. Could that be a sign, lol!!

9dpo - BFP

Imogen well I might be joinging you, I just took a 10miu ebay test and have a super faint line, without telling my kids what it was I asked them if they could see it, and they could! It has a light pink tinge and was visible within the time limit, I have been holding it up to lamps, light bulbs the lot!!lol!! Even turning it around to see if I could see it from behind!!!Nuts I know!!!lol!!! So I am hoping to have a darker line, I am only 9dpo I had done it an hour after a wee and just had alot to drink, I wasnt gonna test tonight but just had the urge!!! Also today I picked my sister up and when she got in the car I said I can smell burning she said I burnt my toast earlier this morning, how odd I would smell it so strong!! I have also been baking hot today, sweating in fact I have had to put t-shirt on I am boiling. I have a mouthful of ulcers but that could be due to the no smoking. My boobs are hot and very sore too!!!!!! This is so exciting.



I really hope this helps any of you out xx Its weird reading it all back xx


----------



## sharnw




----------



## charlie_lael

almosthere said:


> yay congrats holden!
> 
> and trac desi hope you get confirmed darker lines!! tomorrow is 9dpo for me, so of course I will be testing again and again and again until either bfp or af shows lol

I'll be testing again in the morning too. GL! :D


----------



## sharnw

Here
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## charlie_lael

Wow. Terrible evaps. How long were they sitting out before they turned up like that?


----------



## ellaandcallum

sharnw said:


> Here

thats quite clear, will be stalking you:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Last nights was terrible, thats an hour.
The last test come up strait away, kind of hurts my eyes to look at it properly


----------



## ellaandcallum

So the test you put in the one I commented on came up straight away? It does look like the start of a BFP to me, mine looked like that. Whats the sensitivity? I used 10miu? Evaps are grey or indented this one looks pinky  anyway nite my love x


----------



## sharnw

ellaandcallum said:


> So the test you put in the one I commented on came up straight away? It does look like the start of a BFP to me, mine looked like that. Whats the sensitivity? I used 10miu? Evaps are grey or indented this one looks pinky  anyway nite my love x

yes the second pic :) ok keep you posted, xo


----------



## READY4OURBABY

ac~ i had the same thing with the feeling wet since 9dpo. but af isnt due until sunday so its way early for drippage. so not sure what it means

lil~ im 11dpo today too! im terrified to test i dont wanna see another bfn like i did on 9dpo:nope:

trac & charlie~ FX for to you both

holden~ congrats!!! h&h 9 months:happydance:

afm~i have a dull crampy pain on my right side. which is weird cause it feels more like ov pain then af pain. still not sleeping through the night and im super tired. dw is sure im preggo still:dohh: but after my bfn on 9dpo im thinking im out this month...but we will see i guess


----------



## AC1987

Yeah I don't get it either with the cm... there was even some on my underpants(tmi sorry) and that only happens right before ov... so I dont know what to think. Also really constipated which is sooo unlike me!! But if my temp takes another dip I will know its AF


----------



## READY4OURBABY

AC1987 said:


> Yeah I don't get it either with the cm... there was even some on my underpants(tmi sorry) and that only happens right before ov... so I dont know what to think. Also really constipated which is sooo unlike me!! But if my temp takes another dip I will know its AF

omg i was constipated yesterday...my temp seems to be staying level between 98.6-98.8..(mind u its not a basal but i take it) which is odd because my temp is always low (97.1-97.5) because im anemic...so not sure what to think:shrug:

FX these are good signs for both of us!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

tracdesi said:


> I got my 10miu/l hcg's in the mail and dipped a couple of them, heres a pic:
> 
> In person you can see faint lines but they are soo soo faint...maybe I have line eye
> Af isnt due until Sunday soooo....maybe its just too early?




BabyBumpHope said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> I got my 10miu/l hcg's in the mail and dipped a couple of them, heres a pic:
> 
> In person you can see faint lines but they are soo soo faint...maybe I have line eye
> Af isnt due until Sunday soooo....maybe its just too early?
> 
> Yey, I can see a faint line in the bottom pic! How many tests did you get? I'd be tempted to test everyday with that faint line!
> 
> XClick to expand...

:happydance: CONGRAD'S I KNEW IT WAS COMING,, WHAT A JOYFUL :thumbup:MONTH:cloud9:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

holden_babez said:


> There you go ladies..
> Some pictures of my :bfp: for u all
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks and Im hoping to see u all over in first tirmester soon...
> 
> Ill keep poping on here (ALL THE TIME) like i do now lol..
> 
> That photo doesnt look good.. Ill put another one up once i get home...better go and take the boy to school..



CONGRADS:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> good morning ladies...
> 
> got my :bfp: on what i think is 10dpo (FF was wrong)
> 
> Ill just list my symptoms
> 
> AF 10th Nov 2011
> O 28th Nov (CD19) - Tender BB's & Increased Sex-Drive
> 
> 1DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP - M/F
> Full Ferning on salvia O stick
> 
> 2DPO
> CM - EW
> CP - didnt check sorry
> No Ferning on saliva O stick
> Fatigue & Cold like symptoms (Heaqdaches, sore/raw throat & blocked sinus')
> Flutters in Uterus
> 
> 3DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP -L/F
> Heartburn only symptom
> 
> 4DPO - 6DPO
> CM - Creamy
> CP - L/M
> No Symptoms.. me thinking I am out this month again
> 
> 7DPO
> CF - Creamy
> CP - M/F
> Full ferning on saliva O stick
> Tested :bfn:
> Cramps, Irritability (had a COMPLETE meltdown) Bloated, Cold Symptoms again (thought i'd caught DD Flu.. Throat felt on fire and red raw, couldnt swallow properly), Gassy (big time was quite embarrassing) Stabbing/hot feeling in left nipple ONLY, High Sense of Smell (but i thought that might have been cause the car in front of us while driving smelt really bad (ran on gas not petrol) and my Air Con was NOT on reverse cycle) and I just Felt like the :witch: was on her way... (IMPLANTATION DAY I THINK - temp dip on my FF chart)
> 
> 8DPO
> CP - H/M
> CM - CReamy
> Tested :bfn:
> CRamps, Gassy, Diarrhea, burping lots during the morning
> 
> 9DPO
> CP - L/F i thought AF was on her way.. THEN in the afternoon CP was H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfn:
> Veiny & much heavier BB's
> 
> 10DPO
> CP - H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfp:
> No other symptoms yet :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck everyone...
> I know u have your :bfp: coming soon
> 
> Merry Christmas to all :xmas7::xmas6::xmas8:

I dont know if i said this already but CONGRATULATIONS!!! I knew somethin was goin on in there :) :D


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> Here

that looks like a v faint :bfp: to me..
and if it came up straight away or even within the 5-10 min time frame, I would duck out to the shops and get a FRER and double check it..

I think u r in with a chance miss :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

sharnw said:


> Here


CONGRAD'S SHARN:happydance::cloud9: looks positive :flower:


----------



## 2kiddos

Hello ladies. 

I am 9dpo and just looking at everyone's symptoms. I thought I would add mine and join the wait. 

1 dpo: watery CM
2 dpo: watery CM
3 dpo: watery CM, runny nose
4 dpo: CM, runny nose, stuffy nose
5 dpo: sore nipples
6 dpo: sore nipples, runny nose, AF like cramps that were awful, CM, loss of appetite due to AF like cramps
7-8 dpo: sore nipples, able to squeeze colostrum from my bbs, burst of energy
9 dpo: headaches, cramps off and on, mild ache in back, sore nipples, tingly feeling in bbs, exhausted, food taste amazing, and starving all day

Good luck to all.


----------



## 2kiddos

Congrats Sharn!!!!!


----------



## tracdesi

I just put in a :bfp: on FF, I know you cant see the lines in the photo, but I can see them cleaaar as day! (but Im still doing some more tomorrow morning, and the morning after that etc etc just in case) 
Bbs ache again, I feel foggy in my head (hard to explain, sort of slowed down I guess....like I took too much cold medicine) nips itchy, pains in my lower back, its hard to pinpoint where the pain is coming from
Im not letting it sink in though, not until I get a nice dark second line......


----------



## TicToc

I got a :bfp: at 13dpo!

I feel so old! LOL 

I tried to get a frer but they were sold out so I got an Answer which I understand is made by the same compnay, still 25 mui or is it miu... and although the line is faint it is def pink and came up within the three minutes. Prob very faintly after 1 min and then it darkened a bit for a min after that. I am going to test again every morning until the line is nice and dark but make a dr appt right away. It is interesting because the last two days I had strong evaps, super duper faint lines but no color and I don't usually get those.

Holy crap, I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Tracdesi!! =)


----------



## Leikela

Tic Toc,

Many congrats to you!!! =)


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats TicToc!


----------



## holden_babez

congrates tictoc..

my EDD going by late O and 14LP I am guessing is anywhere between 16th Aug 2012 and 21 Aug 2012..

Our wedding anniversary is the 16th Aug :)


----------



## DBZ34

holden_babez said:


> good morning ladies...
> 
> got my :bfp: on what i think is 10dpo (FF was wrong)
> 
> Ill just list my symptoms
> 
> AF 10th Nov 2011
> O 28th Nov (CD19) - Tender BB's & Increased Sex-Drive
> 
> 1DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP - M/F
> Full Ferning on salvia O stick
> 
> 2DPO
> CM - EW
> CP - didnt check sorry
> No Ferning on saliva O stick
> Fatigue & Cold like symptoms (Heaqdaches, sore/raw throat & blocked sinus')
> Flutters in Uterus
> 
> 3DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP -L/F
> Heartburn only symptom
> 
> 4DPO - 6DPO
> CM - Creamy
> CP - L/M
> No Symptoms.. me thinking I am out this month again
> 
> 7DPO
> CF - Creamy
> CP - M/F
> Full ferning on saliva O stick
> Tested :bfn:
> Cramps, Irritability (had a COMPLETE meltdown) Bloated, Cold Symptoms again (thought i'd caught DD Flu.. Throat felt on fire and red raw, couldnt swallow properly), Gassy (big time was quite embarrassing) Stabbing/hot feeling in left nipple ONLY, High Sense of Smell (but i thought that might have been cause the car in front of us while driving smelt really bad (ran on gas not petrol) and my Air Con was NOT on reverse cycle) and I just Felt like the :witch: was on her way... (IMPLANTATION DAY I THINK - temp dip on my FF chart)
> 
> 8DPO
> CP - H/M
> CM - CReamy
> Tested :bfn:
> CRamps, Gassy, Diarrhea, burping lots during the morning
> 
> 9DPO
> CP - L/F i thought AF was on her way.. THEN in the afternoon CP was H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfn:
> Veiny & much heavier BB's
> 
> 10DPO
> CP - H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfp:
> No other symptoms yet :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck everyone...
> I know u have your :bfp: coming soon
> 
> Merry Christmas to all :xmas7::xmas6::xmas8:


Hey! Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear it. I was hoping so hard your temp rise was implantation. :) Yay!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## DBZ34

tracdesi said:


> I just put in a :bfp: on FF, I know you cant see the lines in the photo, but I can see them cleaaar as day! (but Im still doing some more tomorrow morning, and the morning after that etc etc just in case)
> Bbs ache again, I feel foggy in my head (hard to explain, sort of slowed down I guess....like I took too much cold medicine) nips itchy, pains in my lower back, its hard to pinpoint where the pain is coming from
> Im not letting it sink in though, not until I get a nice dark second line......

Congrats!! I hope those lines get nice and dark for you soon!! :) 




TicToc said:


> I got a :bfp: at 13dpo!
> 
> I feel so old! LOL
> 
> I tried to get a frer but they were sold out so I got an Answer which I understand is made by the same compnay, still 25 mui or is it miu... and although the line is faint it is def pink and came up within the three minutes. Prob very faintly after 1 min and then it darkened a bit for a min after that. I am going to test again every morning until the line is nice and dark but make a dr appt right away. It is interesting because the last two days I had strong evaps, super duper faint lines but no color and I don't usually get those.
> 
> Holy crap, I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:


Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you too!! :) 


So many BFPs today! :) :)


----------



## holden_babez

DBZ34 said:


> holden_babez said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies...
> 
> got my :bfp: on what i think is 10dpo (FF was wrong)
> 
> Ill just list my symptoms
> 
> AF 10th Nov 2011
> O 28th Nov (CD19) - Tender BB's & Increased Sex-Drive
> 
> 1DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP - M/F
> Full Ferning on salvia O stick
> 
> 2DPO
> CM - EW
> CP - didnt check sorry
> No Ferning on saliva O stick
> Fatigue & Cold like symptoms (Heaqdaches, sore/raw throat & blocked sinus')
> Flutters in Uterus
> 
> 3DPO
> CM - Wet
> CP -L/F
> Heartburn only symptom
> 
> 4DPO - 6DPO
> CM - Creamy
> CP - L/M
> No Symptoms.. me thinking I am out this month again
> 
> 7DPO
> CF - Creamy
> CP - M/F
> Full ferning on saliva O stick
> Tested :bfn:
> Cramps, Irritability (had a COMPLETE meltdown) Bloated, Cold Symptoms again (thought i'd caught DD Flu.. Throat felt on fire and red raw, couldnt swallow properly), Gassy (big time was quite embarrassing) Stabbing/hot feeling in left nipple ONLY, High Sense of Smell (but i thought that might have been cause the car in front of us while driving smelt really bad (ran on gas not petrol) and my Air Con was NOT on reverse cycle) and I just Felt like the :witch: was on her way... (IMPLANTATION DAY I THINK - temp dip on my FF chart)
> 
> 8DPO
> CP - H/M
> CM - CReamy
> Tested :bfn:
> CRamps, Gassy, Diarrhea, burping lots during the morning
> 
> 9DPO
> CP - L/F i thought AF was on her way.. THEN in the afternoon CP was H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfn:
> Veiny & much heavier BB's
> 
> 10DPO
> CP - H/S
> CM - Watery
> Tested :bfp:
> No other symptoms yet :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck everyone...
> I know u have your :bfp: coming soon
> 
> Merry Christmas to all :xmas7::xmas6::xmas8:
> 
> 
> Hey! Congratulations! I'm so glad to hear it. I was hoping so hard your temp rise was implantation. :) Yay!! H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...


Thank u so very much. I was hoping it was implantation too.. lol..
So excited.. :happydance:
Hope u all gey your :bfp:'s soon too
Best of luck and baby dust to alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll of you xox


----------



## AC1987

:cry: I wanna be pg!!! I even had a dream I was. :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

AF CRAMPS AND PULLING IN MY UTERUS :( FEELS LIKE AF STILL WANTS TO SHOW HER FACE :cry:


----------



## AC1987

I'm having a HORRIBLE time sleeping lately. I wake up through out the night. Also really constipated(sorry tmi) I don't know what to think I didn't test this morning I talked myself out of it. I'm almost SURE AF is gonna get me bad this month :cry: really emotional now too.


----------



## holden_babez

AC1987 said:


> I'm having a HORRIBLE time sleeping lately. I wake up through out the night. Also really constipated(sorry tmi) I don't know what to think I didn't test this morning I talked myself out of it. I'm almost SURE AF is gonna get me bad this month :cry: really emotional now too.

I have been having a horrible time sleeping too... waking during the night for nothing.. not to even use the toilet.. i always go straight back to sleep thou..
it is annoying hey


----------



## WinterSong4

Temp this morning has dipped right at my coverline. And, brown spotting. I know no one is out til the witch shows, but looks like I am out this month ladies. I suppose it's always possible my temp will rise again, but very unlikely. :( What a bummer. I was really stoked this cycle.


----------



## almosthere

wintersong, I am also down-sorry if tmi but after sex last night I wiped and had TONS of pink on the tp no red but pink pink pink....think AF is on her way... =( tested BFN at 9dpo today too....sigh


----------



## charlie_lael

I tested bfn this morning too. :/ oh well. It's still early.. I still have my dull backache, but only on the right side and my hands and feet ache? It feels like I tried to shove my feet into shoes that don't fit. Lol. I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Pinky32

TicToc said:


> I got a :bfp: at 13dpo!
> 
> I feel so old! LOL
> 
> I tried to get a frer but they were sold out so I got an Answer which I understand is made by the same compnay, still 25 mui or is it miu... and although the line is faint it is def pink and came up within the three minutes. Prob very faintly after 1 min and then it darkened a bit for a min after that. I am going to test again every morning until the line is nice and dark but make a dr appt right away. It is interesting because the last two days I had strong evaps, super duper faint lines but no color and I don't usually get those.
> 
> Holy crap, I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:



TicToc thats WONDERFUL!!!!!!!

Well done hun xxx


----------



## LOVELYMEME

13 DPO - Temps are 98.75 same as yeaterday ... Yesterday i took a nap retempted and that is what i got so it's pretty accurate i only have one test now & i think ill wait to see if af shows tomor then test if it's a no show... I feel asleep at 4am this morning and woke up at 7 and im not tired at all i feel well rested..


----------



## WinterSong4

Congrats TicToc!

Sorry to hear you are also probably out Almosthere :(

Good luck to you, LOVELYMEME!


----------



## TicToc

Thanks everybody!

For those of you who really feel out, I did too these last few days. I have been having high emotions, crabbyness, cramps, sore boobs, and even got a pimple and sciatica pain....all af signs. One thing I did notice is that boob and pelvic pains were...different. But seriously, if I wasn't obsessing i would be expecting af any minute.

Speaking of dreams, I O'd early this month and dreamt it and suqeezed in an extra BD and then I dreamed when I would test positive too. In fact a few months ago before i started trying i dreamed i was preggo. A lady was telling me I was and I was arguing with her that I was not....that dream is what gave us a scare when we weren't even trying and then we realized we wanted it to be true when it turned out I was just late. I always trust my dreams!


----------



## almosthere

congrats to all the new bfps!


----------



## Leikela

Tic Toc,

That is an awesome story!! Now imagine if you dream of the baby's gender!! When my sister was pregnant, my Dad and I both dreamed that it was a girl and it was! :) Dreams ARE awesome. Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## TicToc

With my first I dreamt she would be a girl, what her hair would be like when she was born, and that she would potty train and talk very very early and it all came true. My daughter has been so 'easy', I am sure this next one will be a holy terror to bring balance to the force >_<


----------



## TicToc

...i also dreamed of my sisters twins before we knew there were two in that oven ;)


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats to all of the BFPS!!!
:happydance:

Happy and healthy 9 months!!

So today I bought Those cheapies New Choice.
Where you put three drops of pee on it.

And I swear there is a line, I can see it in person... but my camera doesn't seem to be picking it up.

I tried playing with the contrast and stuff... and this is as close as I could get it.

Do you guys see the second line or no??

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC02068-1.jpg

Thanks!! :D


----------



## TicToc

I see it!!!!!!!

I bet it's a :bfp: ...and isn't this your first cycle ttc? Congrats!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks Tic Toc! Congrats to you! So happy for you! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

CONGRATS TO ALL THE :bfp: :happydance: i wish you all a H&H 9 months!!

to all the ladies still waiting. stay positive:hugs:


afm..still tired and not really sleeping. slight cramping its moved from my right side to the front of my pelvis. doesnt look good though. trying to stay hopefully.


----------



## LilDreamy

Oh yea forgot to answer your question. Lol. This is my first Month TTC after MC. =] So Fingers crossed it's a BFP!


----------



## DBZ34

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats to all of the BFPS!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> So today I bought Those cheapies New Choice.
> Where you put three drops of pee on it.
> 
> And I swear there is a line, I can see it in person... but my camera doesn't seem to be picking it up.
> 
> I tried playing with the contrast and stuff... and this is as close as I could get it.
> 
> Do you guys see the second line or no??
> 
> https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/DSC02068-1.jpg
> 
> Thanks!! :D


I can't really see it. I feel like there might be a hint of a line there...but I'm not sure. 

But I hope that it gets darker next time you test!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I CAVE INN LOL !! I THINK THIS IS IT OMMMMMMMMG! FIRST I SAW A PINK DOT AT THE TOP AND BOTTOM OF WHERE THE TEST LINE SHOULD BE SO I SQINTED AND COULD ACTUALLY SEE A LITTLE PINK LINE... AMAZING

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture124.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture126.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/mooka1985/Picture128.jpg


----------



## AC1987

Lovelymeme I see it!!!! :D Wait a few days and test again to see if it gets darker :)


----------



## sharnw

I tested this morning with a first response hpt and its only 1 sad lonely pink line :(
AF still hasnt arrived yet


----------



## LOVELYMEME

AC - Oh yes i will be racking up on dollar tree test this time :)


----------



## AC1987

sharnw said:


> I tested this morning with a first response hpt and its only 1 sad lonely pink line :(
> AF still hasnt arrived yet

:nope: that sucks.. I'm almost chickening out of testing tomorrow


I'm having really light cramps which never happen before AF so I don't know what to think.


----------



## TicToc

AC1987, I have mild af type cramps too. a little diffrent but still very similair. anything 'different' is good :)

Congtrats lovelymeme! It looks like a bfp to me.....13 dp seems to be a good test day ;)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Sharn - I read that some woman wont get a bfp until af is a week late so please keep your head up especially if af is late =] stay positive ull get your BFP soon

God please let all waiting ladies get their BFP'S


----------



## Pinky32

Lovely - i can see a faint line better on the 3rd pic - test again tomoz to double check

Sharn - im not 100% on these first response - their 25miu arent they?

AC - ive been having cramps for a week and a half now - dont pay any attention to it


----------



## AC1987

Pinky32 said:


> Lovely - i can see a faint line better on the 3rd pic - test again tomoz to double check
> 
> Sharn - im not 100% on these first response - their 25miu arent they?
> 
> AC - ive been having cramps for a week and a half now - dont pay any attention to it

But its so unlike me. Like I ONLY ever get cramps with AF the first day when its heavy. So I'm really confused :wacko:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you TicToc congrads to you also in tested because of you hehe


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Lovely xox

Pinky im not too sure, how do i find out what miu it is? 

Im calm today, not goin to stress as dh got home yesterday from working out of town and he's taking me shopping :D 
ohhh i hope af stays away for once:dust:


----------



## Pinky32

AC1987 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely - i can see a faint line better on the 3rd pic - test again tomoz to double check
> 
> Sharn - im not 100% on these first response - their 25miu arent they?
> 
> AC - ive been having cramps for a week and a half now - dont pay any attention to it
> 
> But its so unlike me. Like I ONLY ever get cramps with AF the first day when its heavy. So I'm really confused :wacko:Click to expand...


Me too - I normally go for a pee, find out AF has come THEN start getting cramps


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Pinky - Thank you for replying i will be testing again praying night & day :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Ac - I have been cramping also i thought af would be here early dont e discouraged


----------



## TicToc

Sharnw you will prob have to do an internet search on pregnancy tests and mui and there will be lots of charts out there comparing diffrent brands. I can never find them on the box when I am at the store.....


----------



## sharnw

TicToc said:


> Sharnw you will prob have to do an internet search on pregnancy tests and mui and there will be lots of charts out there comparing diffrent brands. I can never find them on the box when I am at the store.....

thanks TicTok xox


----------



## Pinky32

LOVELYMEME said:


> Pinky - Thank you for replying i will be testing again praying night & day :)

Lovely - I'll say a prayer for you too xx


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Thank you Lovely xox
> 
> Pinky im not too sure, how do i find out what miu it is?
> 
> Im calm today, not goin to stress as dh got home yesterday from working out of town and he's taking me shopping :D
> ohhh i hope af stays away for once:dust:


The best to get is 10miu as they are more sensitive than 20miu

i got mine from amazon - typed in pregnancy tests and they clearly say 10, 20 or 25 miu

if you want a named test -ie first response then google the name of test with miu after it and it will tell you


----------



## AC1987

LOVELYMEME said:


> Ac - I have been cramping also i thought af would be here early dont e discouraged

I had this pain back in June after I got my bfp a few days before my mc. So I'm wondering if i'm pg or if af is being an evil witch :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

AC1987 said:


> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> Ac - I have been cramping also i thought af would be here early dont e discouraged
> 
> I had this pain back in June after I got my bfp a few days before my mc. So I'm wondering if i'm pg or if af is being an evil witch :cry:Click to expand...


I know this is going to sound wrong, rude and incensitive and I really dont mean it to but.............

each pregnancy is different, you need to not worry about your mc, what happens once doesnt mean it will happen again


please take that in the way i meant it (nicely)


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Lovely xox
> 
> Pinky im not too sure, how do i find out what miu it is?
> 
> Im calm today, not goin to stress as dh got home yesterday from working out of town and he's taking me shopping :D
> ohhh i hope af stays away for once:dust:
> 
> 
> The best to get is 10miu as they are more sensitive than 20miu
> 
> i got mine from amazon - typed in pregnancy tests and they clearly say 10, 20 or 25 miu
> 
> if you want a named test -ie first response then google the name of test with miu after it and it will tell youClick to expand...

Thanks Pink,, i will do that


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Lovely xox
> 
> Pinky im not too sure, how do i find out what miu it is?
> 
> Im calm today, not goin to stress as dh got home yesterday from working out of town and he's taking me shopping :D
> ohhh i hope af stays away for once:dust:
> 
> 
> The best to get is 10miu as they are more sensitive than 20miu
> 
> i got mine from amazon - typed in pregnancy tests and they clearly say 10, 20 or 25 miu
> 
> if you want a named test -ie first response then google the name of test with miu after it and it will tell youClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pink,, i will do thatClick to expand...


10miu will pick up the lowest HCG (or its it HGC) in your body, a higher miu will only pick up a higher HCG or HGC

obviously the more pregnant you are, the more HCG/HGC is in your body so any test will def work


----------



## AC1987

Pinky32 said:


> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> Ac - I have been cramping also i thought af would be here early dont e discouraged
> 
> I had this pain back in June after I got my bfp a few days before my mc. So I'm wondering if i'm pg or if af is being an evil witch :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is going to sound wrong, rude and incensitive and I really dont mean it to but.............
> 
> each pregnancy is different, you need to not worry about your mc, what happens once doesnt mean it will happen again
> 
> 
> please take that in the way i meant it (nicely)Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I know what you mean, it would just be nice to know of what it'll feel like. I'm being overly emotional lately. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

AC1987 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVELYMEME said:
> 
> 
> Ac - I have been cramping also i thought af would be here early dont e discouraged
> 
> I had this pain back in June after I got my bfp a few days before my mc. So I'm wondering if i'm pg or if af is being an evil witch :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is going to sound wrong, rude and incensitive and I really dont mean it to but.............
> 
> each pregnancy is different, you need to not worry about your mc, what happens once doesnt mean it will happen again
> 
> 
> please take that in the way i meant it (nicely)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, I know what you mean, it would just be nice to know of what it'll feel like. I'm being overly emotional lately. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Hunnie, you went thru a terrible time, trying to get pregnant again will bring back so many memories for you of course its going to be emotional but we;re all here for you and all of us (and i speak for everyone) wish you a BFP soon and a happy and healthy pregnancy - thank you for not taking what i said the wrong way


----------



## sharnw

Ordered me some 10miu tests, hopefully they arrive before af if she still decides to delay her self FX'd!! :D xo


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Ordered me some 10miu tests, hopefully they arrive before af if she still decides to delay her self FX'd!! :D xo

yayyyyyyy good girl

ic ones?


----------



## lola_90

Congratulations to all of those who got their bfp's!!!

I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!

Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!

We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.

Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on


----------



## sharnw

Pinky32 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Ordered me some 10miu tests, hopefully they arrive before af if she still decides to delay her self FX'd!! :D xo
> 
> yayyyyyyy good girl
> 
> ic ones?Click to expand...

Yaayyykkkkss whats ic stand for :/


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies I was looking for your advice and help.

Im always on a 28 day cycle. I was due Af on Monday and I tested CD12, 13 and AF due date and were all BFN. Now im 3/4 days late and I really dont know whats happening I have had Af cramps like she is ready to show her face, I have slightly sore boobs which I normally get before AF normally.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## sharnw

(Pinky) I have been using these tests, and have been getting weird lines in the where the test line should be, and found out they were 10 miu
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DBZ34

Ic = internet cheapies. :)


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Ordered me some 10miu tests, hopefully they arrive before af if she still decides to delay her self FX'd!! :D xo
> 
> yayyyyyyy good girl
> 
> ic ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Yaayyykkkkss whats ic stand for :/Click to expand...

internet cheapies

you pee into a cup then dip the test into it

i got about 15 for about £8


----------



## Pinky32

sharnw said:


> (Pinky) I have been using these tests, and have been getting weird lines in the where the test line should be, and found out they were 10 miu

yep thats an IC lol

similar to what i used

i also have some better POAS type for when i get a line i can actually see!

not like the one i got this morning - too many pple said they "think" they could see a line :cry:


----------



## sharnw

Ohhh yes, yep yep IC :)


----------



## DBZ34

DancingDiva said:


> Hi ladies I was looking for your advice and help.
> 
> Im always on a 28 day cycle. I was due Af on Monday and I tested CD12, 13 and AF due date and were all BFN. Now im 3/4 days late and I really dont know whats happening I have had Af cramps like she is ready to show her face, I have slightly sore boobs which I normally get before AF normally.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice?


Are you sure you ovulated when you thought you did? It could be that you ovulated later than you thought, so AF is due later than you expect. There's also the chance that you just had a late implanter and your BFP will arrive in a few days if AF doesn't. Have you tested since the day AF was due? Do you chart at all?


----------



## DancingDiva

I havent tested since Af was due as I just assumed getting the BFN's that there was no chance, I had + OPK CD14 and CD15. I think the thing thats getting me most is that I am never late and after being on Clomid for 6months my cycle was always a 28 day cycle. She might just be hiding round the corner and going to show her face anyday now.


----------



## almosthere

congrats to all the new BFPS! woohoo!


----------



## sharnw

DancingDiva said:


> I havent tested since Af was due as I just assumed getting the BFN's that there was no chance, I had + OPK CD14 and CD15. I think the thing thats getting me most is that I am never late and after being on Clomid for 6months my cycle was always a 28 day cycle. She might just be hiding round the corner and going to show her face anyday now.

I like positive opks!! :) a lady on another thread had +opks on 13 and 14 dpo and then was followed by a :bfp:


----------



## DBZ34

lola_90 said:


> Congratulations to all of those who got their bfp's!!!
> 
> I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!
> 
> Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!
> 
> We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.
> 
> Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on


:hugs: I hope you get your BFP this month, but it you don't, please don't give up! Take some time to focus on you and your DH and not worry about TTCing. And when you're ready, go for it. :)


----------



## DancingDiva

If only I was that lucky lol, ive been trying for many years and never had any sign of a BFP


----------



## DBZ34

Well, we'll hope this is your lucky month. If she doesn't show in a few days and still BFN, I'd make an appointment with the doctor for a blood test. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that you get your BFP! :)


----------



## lola_90

Thank you dbz34, dont think my cbfm is going to work this month! Just think we will try and dtd every other day (like always) and i will not check my cervix or do ovulation tests and try to relax, just very stressed lots of things going on at the moment and wish that we didn't have to stress about this whole ttc business! who knew it would be this hard. When my mum had my brothers i thought she bought them from the shop as i kept asking her to return them as they wouldn't stop crying!!! hope you get your bfp soon :)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Are any of u ladys taking vitamins? I've Been taking Geritol pill form a.k.a "baby in a bottle" for about six months it's a multivitamin purchessed O_O at publix for less than $10 great stuff for the skin hair & nails, B6, Folic acid and i had a tomatoe soup once this month i dont know if that's the reason i o'ed early or not it's just a thought... I hear B6 lengthen the LP ,,i had one 30 DC the whole time i been taking this regimen. I'm sure it's science behind this all....


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Oan i also been taking 9 drops of Grapefruit seed extract in a 8oz. glass mixed with fresh water every day for the last two months... I read it cleans the gut Nutribiotics is the brand i believe,, got it from whole foods supermarket..


----------



## READY4OURBABY

LOVELYMEME said:


> Are any of u ladys taking vitamins? I've Been taking Geritol pill form a.k.a "baby in a bottle" for about six months it's a multivitamin purchessed O_O at publix for less than $10 great stuff for the skin hair & nails, B6, Folic acid and i had a tomatoe soup once this month i dont know if that's the reason i o'ed early or not it's just a thought... I hear B6 lengthen the LP ,,i had one 30 DC the whole time i been taking this regimen. I'm sure it's science behind this all....

ive been taking a prenatal vitamin, folic acid, iron (im anemic) and a regular multi-vitamin..if this cycle doesnt work im thinking of adding to my regimen


----------



## sharnw

I have been taking fertilaid for women, for the last 1 and half month :)


----------



## sharnw

Well well well,,, pink cm.....AF


----------



## tracdesi

Im going out of my mind, all of the IC tests that Im doing (Ive done six now) come up with thick faint pink lines, but now I am reading horror stories about other girls' experiences with IC's.
I got blood work this afternoon and will find out tomorrow morning, I really really really do NOT want to hear "it was negative".
I dont know what I'll do :cry:
I just need to vent.
I am happy to have lines at all, but I just dont want them to be there if they are wrong (if they're evaps or if the tests are just crap)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

so ladies i took a test this morning and at first i thought it wa a bfn...then i came back and looked and could have sworn there was a extremely faint line. and now i looked at it again and its still there. i cant tell if its pink or white...ive tried to take a pic and my camera sucks:dohh: im wondering if its just an evap. i dont wanna get excited im thinking i may still hold off test until saturday or sunday

is there a trick to taking a good pic??


----------



## tracdesi

Fx'd for you girl!!

I zoom all the way out, put macro on and keep a steady hand, and I turn the flash off too and use as much indirect light as I can (I find the light blurrs the photos)


----------



## sharnw

tracdesi said:


> Im going out of my mind, all of the IC tests that Im doing (Ive done six now) come up with thick faint pink lines, but now I am reading horror stories about other girls' experiences with IC's.
> I got blood work this afternoon and will find out tomorrow morning, I really really really do NOT want to hear "it was negative".
> I dont know what I'll do :cry:
> I just need to vent.
> I am happy to have lines at all, but I just dont want them to be there if they are wrong (if they're evaps or if the tests are just crap)

Praying you'l get positive results!!x


----------



## tracdesi

sharnw said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> Im going out of my mind, all of the IC tests that Im doing (Ive done six now) come up with thick faint pink lines, but now I am reading horror stories about other girls' experiences with IC's.
> I got blood work this afternoon and will find out tomorrow morning, I really really really do NOT want to hear "it was negative".
> I dont know what I'll do :cry:
> I just need to vent.
> I am happy to have lines at all, but I just dont want them to be there if they are wrong (if they're evaps or if the tests are just crap)
> 
> Praying you'l get positive results!!xClick to expand...

Thanks girl; I tell yeah this is soo agonizing. I think I feel that I am now? (yesterday I had woken up and my bbs didnt hurt anymore so I felt 'out') then Almostthere posted to that effect which helped me feel better, then an hour or so later my bbs hurt again. now they still hurt (just the meaty part), I feel foggy in my head and I have cramping at my cervix once in awhile (comes on and leaves right away) and Ive had that for awhile now (maybe over a week even Im not sure). 
the bb thing is weird, because its intermittent, not constant, sometimes they hurt, sometimes they dont hurt at all. So who knows, only time will tell.

I almost want to go out and buy a FRER to do in the morning but thats a waste of money. :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

I know tell me about it :( i had a day or too after 8dpo that my bbs went on and off hurting, light cramping, heavy to mild pulling in uterus, my cervix was feeling funny this morning, so i checked it, and its (SORRT TMI) It was finger length, can just reach it,, then some light pink mixed into my cm was traced onto my finger so i wiped with tp,, i think i may be out though, af might come for me in the morning :(


----------



## tracdesi

Maybe its left over implantation blood?
Its funny, last month when I was trying to find info about spotting around the time of your period/implantation, all I could find was articles saying the spotting happens a week before your period.
This time, when I did have spotting a week before, the only articles I could find said that implantation spotting happens around the time of your period.

Its like the universe is out to get us in the tww. :wacko:



:hugs: thanks for listening to my vents :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Oh really! i think your right about the universe


----------



## arj

sharnw said:


> Well well well,,, pink cm.....AF



Sharn, Im confused.. You got AF??!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Morning girls

Well ive just pee'd into a cup and done a test - its a no no:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

oh and still no AF - she was due yesterday


----------



## arj

Pinky32 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Well ive just pee'd into a cup and done a test - its a no no:cry:

Oh, no, That is just too weird! Maybe you ovulated late? Or implantation took its time? =(


----------



## Pinky32

I used OPK so i got the ov right

this pain in my tummy (for over a week and a half now) keeps making me think that AV is coming but normally i go for a pee, find out AF has started and THEN get cramps - never ever have i had cramps before i start AF


----------



## Pinky32

this morning ive also got a lot of wind lol - keep wanting to fart


----------



## sharnw

arj said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Well well well,,, pink cm.....AF
> 
> 
> 
> Sharn, Im confused.. You got AF??!!!Click to expand...

Just a touch of light pink in my cm, *very confused*,, im not going to test until sunday maybe monday, if af hasnt come by then


----------



## WinterSong4

Welp ladies, I think AF is right around the corner. Had a drop below coverline in temp this morning. 

I always get brown spotting 3-4 days before AF arrives. It's also increasing in amount. She hasn't arrived yet, but technically she has 1 more day and will most likely be here either today or tomorrow (she usually arrives in the morning upon waking). What a shame... :(


----------



## AC1987

i THINK I got a bfp. Will test again sunday evening.


----------



## almosthere

eeek sooo excited for you AC!!!


----------



## tracdesi

WinterSong4 said:


> Welp ladies, I think AF is right around the corner. Had a drop below coverline in temp this morning.
> 
> I always get brown spotting 3-4 days before AF arrives. It's also increasing in amount. She hasn't arrived yet, but technically she has 1 more day and will most likely be here either today or tomorrow (she usually arrives in the morning upon waking). What a shame... :(

:hugs:

A Christmas BFP for you then :xmas8:


----------



## tracdesi

the last week Ive been waking up at 4 and not able to go back to sleep. what a drainer :coffee:

Last night I dipped a strip into just a cup of water to see if those lines came up and it was stark white, so that makes me feel a bit better. Also I put all of them on a piece of paper and did the timeline and they were darker yesterday than the day before.......................

Im calling the doctors office this morning....so nervous :wacko:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

14 DPO - Slight cramping temps are the same for past three days 98.75 sticky cm,, going straight to dollar tree to buy more test and ill buy the digital before christmas put it in a ziplock bag a jewlrey box then wrap it and give him his gift aswell :) EXCITED!


----------



## TicToc

Pinky- that is wierd. Did you use the same test brand as last time? 

I am still holding out hope for all you ladies who think af is knocking on the door! :dust:

ready4ourbaby- at 11 and 12 dpo i had super duper fant lines with no color that I wrote off as evaps.....and maybe they were...but then at 13dpo i got a def pink line and then I was going to wait two or theee days and test again for a nice rich dark line but I had no patience and tested again at 14dpo (not even a full 24 hours later) and then line was slightly darker than the one the day before so it is possible that you could restest sooner and get some answers. Those lines are so frustruating!

AC1987 - congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Winter - Im sorry to hear that

AC - congrads!! HH9M


----------



## LilDreamy

Congrats AC!!

So I went to the Doctor this morning and they said BFP!! :happydance:

BUTTT

Even they said their test was so faint it was almost not even there...

So I'm VERY Scared! :nope:

Didnt get BFP until 13 or 14 DPO


----------



## TicToc

Congrats LilDreamy!!!!! A faint bfp is still a :bfp:

:wohoo:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you Tic Toc!!

I'm VERY happy regardless!!

Still in shock!!! :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## Pinky32

TicToc said:


> Pinky- that is wierd. Did you use the same test brand as last time?
> 
> I am still holding out hope for all you ladies who think af is knocking on the door! :dust:
> 
> ready4ourbaby- at 11 and 12 dpo i had super duper fant lines with no color that I wrote off as evaps.....and maybe they were...but then at 13dpo i got a def pink line and then I was going to wait two or theee days and test again for a nice rich dark line but I had no patience and tested again at 14dpo (not even a full 24 hours later) and then line was slightly darker than the one the day before so it is possible that you could restest sooner and get some answers. Those lines are so frustruating!
> 
> AC1987 - congrats!!!!!!!!


I did two tests, the first was the same brand as yesterday and the other was a different brand BUT i dipped it into the FMU pee which by then was about half hour old

the first test is the one that gave me a faint line
the second test gave a big fat glaring in your face nothing!


----------



## TicToc

Stupid sticks! Sometimes I think we'd all be better off just asking the Magic Eight Ball if we were knocked-up :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

TicToc said:


> Stupid sticks! Sometimes I think we'd all be better off just asking the Magic Eight Ball if we were knocked-up :dohh:


Id get a better answer!


----------



## WinterSong4

Aww ladies I am excited for you! 

AC- I hope this is your BFP. I am in denial to except the fact that AF is coming lol. I don't want her to come! I really truly felt this time would be different. I even kept telling myself there for a while that I was pregnant this month. :( I did a test yesterday and forgot I left it in the bathroom to sit. About 30 min later I checked it and there was a VERY VERY faint line (with color). So, I did another test this morning (but only 5 hours hold) and BFN. Although, as I was waiting the time limit this time, I saw a "shadow line" for a good solid minute before it disappeared. *sighs*. I have never had that happen before, but I think they are both just evaps. Is it even possible to be pregnant with my temps going down like they are?? My temps are just weird. Last night, I took my temp while laying down for a few minutes just before bed. It was 97.59. 

So, I was like "guess my temp is going to be even lower in the morning". And, it was lol. But, 3 hours later when I tested again (while still in bed) my temp was 97.89. *sighs* I don't know what to believe.


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Lil Dreamy - CONGRADS!!

Light bfp on dollar store cheapie it's so light it wont show in the picture i'm also very scared becausae of this...


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats everyone on their BFPs! I feel so out today... Took a test at 10dpo and it was negative. :( I don't feel many symptoms anymore either. Hope I'm not out.


----------



## tracdesi

I called the dr office and the nurse said the results were back but she said she had to wait for the dr to look at them before she told me over the phone and said they'd call back.....now I'm just waiting...arrg


----------



## WinterSong4

tracdesi said:


> I called the dr office and the nurse said the results were back but she said she had to wait for the dr to look at them before she told me over the phone and said they'd call back.....now I'm just waiting...arrg

Oh how nerve racking!!!!! I would be tracing the floors lol. Hope its your bfp!


----------



## TicToc

congrats lovelymeme! a faint line still counts as long as there is some color to it, even just a hint ;) will you test again tomorrow to see if it is still there or darker?


----------



## LilDreamy

charlie_lael said:


> Congrats everyone on their BFPs! I feel so out today... Took a test at 10dpo and it was negative. :( I don't feel many symptoms anymore either. Hope I'm not out.

You're still in the race!

I didn't get my BFP until 13 DPO and it's sooo LIGHT!
I swore I was out by 10 DPO as well.

Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## arj

tracdesi said:


> the last week Ive been waking up at 4 and not able to go back to sleep. what a drainer :coffee:
> 
> Last night I dipped a strip into just a cup of water to see if those lines came up and it was stark white, so that makes me feel a bit better. Also I put all of them on a piece of paper and did the timeline and they were darker yesterday than the day before.......................
> 
> Im calling the doctors office this morning....so nervous :wacko:

ha that's awesome, sounds like something I would do ! 

Bet you get a bfp =) :thumbup:


CONGRATS Lildreamy! Yay!!! =) :happydance:

Tracdesi, hope the result is a good one! FX!

To the evap ladies -I took a test 11dpo and it was negative but in the morning i looked it again and it was a slight coloured positive, I know youre not supposed to count that but all the others i looked at in the morning too and there was no evap line. So i didnt know what to think, then 13 dpo got a faint bfp and a positive blood test! So some times I reckon evap lines are actually very faint BFP's =) Good luck!


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi said:


> I called the dr office and the nurse said the results were back but she said she had to wait for the dr to look at them before she told me over the phone and said they'd call back.....now I'm just waiting...arrg

eek! dying to hear the results, GL!


----------



## almosthere

charlie_lael said:


> Congrats everyone on their BFPs! I feel so out today... Took a test at 10dpo and it was negative. :( I don't feel many symptoms anymore either. Hope I'm not out.

I also got a neg today at 10dpo...at this point I feel completely out too and just waiting for af now to stop wasting tests...


----------



## almosthere

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats AC!!
> 
> So I went to the Doctor this morning and they said BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> BUTTT
> 
> Even they said their test was so faint it was almost not even there...
> 
> So I'm VERY Scared! :nope:
> 
> Didnt get BFP until 13 or 14 DPO

woohoo, congrats!! gives me hope as i tested today and stark white bfn...but no af, isn't due until tomorrow the earliest...hmmm


----------



## LilDreamy

Good luck Almost!

Today my AF was due and that's when I got the faintest line EVER it really was nearly invisible. If you looked at it wrong you couldn't see it.

But this evening it is deffo visible and confirmed by the doctors. Soo hoping for your BFP!! :D

:dust:


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> I know tell me about it :( i had a day or too after 8dpo that my bbs went on and off hurting, light cramping, heavy to mild pulling in uterus, my cervix was feeling funny this morning, so i checked it, and its (SORRT TMI) It was finger length, can just reach it,, then some light pink mixed into my cm was traced onto my finger so i wiped with tp,, i think i may be out though, af might come for me in the morning :(

:o Sharn.. That sounds like IB to me mate..
If it was the :witch: on her way your cevix would be low and firm..
I reakcon u O later (alot later) then u thought...

:happydance:

I reckon u will get your :bfp: in about 3 or 4 more days once the hCg level start rising... I got my :bfp: 3 days after impantation.. 

but hey.. ur ticker says 15dpo.. O can happen as late as 12dpo so maybe u did O later but maybe only by 3 or 4 days... I O late by like 5 days but around teh time i should have or normally would have O on any normal month, i was under alot of stress with our rental house and my mum also got very sick very quickly and had to rush home.. so yeah... 

AFM - I went to mackay yesterday for a day of shopping (live 2 hrs inland) and brought a digital HPT.. its came back pregant 1-2 weeks :winkwink:
Still cannot believe it.. i think i am getting a throat infection thou or the flu.. throat is soooooooooooo sore atm finding it hard to swallow.. got a doctor appt on monday so ill hold out until then and see him...

GL to everyone and :dust:

Skye xox :xmas5:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Thank you TicToc i have 6 more test im gonna test every day from here


----------



## tracdesi

it was negative :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

what the HELL

how can I have all these positive home tests and a negative blood test?
maybe if they would have done a beta like I asked I wouldnt be so fricken confused


----------



## sharnw

Hello beautiful ladies thank you for your support,, but unfortunately af got be this morning, i had cramps last night, the weird thing is i got a faint positive this morning on my hpt, i think im having another miscarriage :cry::cry::cry:
Im finding it hard to walk and managed to get myself onto the computer, bbs still tender but it feels like my uterus is going to cave in and fall out.. bad pain, ok well im going to take it easy today,
Much love to all, good luck everyone see you all later for another cycle xx


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry sharn. :hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> Hello beautiful ladies thank you for your support,, but unfortunately af got be this morning, i had cramps last night, the weird thing is i got a faint positive this morning on my hpt, i think im having another miscarriage :cry::cry::cry:
> Im finding it hard to walk and managed to get myself onto the computer, bbs still tender but it feels like my uterus is going to cave in and fall out.. bad pain, ok well im going to take it easy today,
> Much love to all, good luck everyone see you all later for another cycle xx

:hugs:
I am so sorry.. I have heard that Chemical Pregnancies occur more often then we realise... 

I dont know what to say. I was hoping we could have been bump buddies this month!! There si always next month and being 4 weeks apart is not going to be bad.. 

This sucks..

I really dont know what else to say chick..

SKye xo :kiss:


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful ladies thank you for your support,, but unfortunately af got be this morning, i had cramps last night, the weird thing is i got a faint positive this morning on my hpt, i think im having another miscarriage :cry::cry::cry:
> Im finding it hard to walk and managed to get myself onto the computer, bbs still tender but it feels like my uterus is going to cave in and fall out.. bad pain, ok well im going to take it easy today,
> Much love to all, good luck everyone see you all later for another cycle xx
> 
> :hugs:
> I am so sorry.. I have heard that Chemical Pregnancies occur more often then we realise...
> 
> I dont know what to say. I was hoping we could have been bump buddies this month!! There si always next month and being 4 weeks apart is not going to be bad..
> 
> This sucks..
> 
> I really dont know what else to say chick..
> 
> SKye xo :kiss:Click to expand...

Hey thanks mate,, i'l be fine :) xoxoxo thank you for your support Holden


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

CONGRATS to all the :bfp: !!!!!:happydance:

pinky~ no af is a good thing

lovely~ that's super cute...if all goes well this weekend. im going to get a onesie and get wise-marquez baby #1 put it on it, wrap it up and give it to dw on christmas.

tic~ im hoping its a good sign..im just scared to retest

sharnw~ im so sorry big:hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

I had a faint positive on a test this evening. Cant find the cord to upload it from my camera though. :( I tookvanother test a couple hours later and it was bfn... Im starting to think the last test was a fluke. :cry:


----------



## Leikela

Sharnw, I am so sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

morning ladies,another bfn, but when I took the cover off, I noticed some red ink right on the white strip, but next to the blue, perhaps just extra ink? hmm.....


----------



## lola_90

sharnw said:


> Hello beautiful ladies thank you for your support,, but unfortunately af got be this morning, i had cramps last night, the weird thing is i got a faint positive this morning on my hpt, i think im having another miscarriage :cry::cry::cry:
> Im finding it hard to walk and managed to get myself onto the computer, bbs still tender but it feels like my uterus is going to cave in and fall out.. bad pain, ok well im going to take it easy today,
> Much love to all, good luck everyone see you all later for another cycle xx

So sorry hun, hope your okay :hugs:


----------



## tracdesi

Well after my meltdown yesterday Im starting to feel a bit better.
I think there is still a chance but maybe not, af isnt due until tomorrow and the blood was drawn on Thursday so that would be four days before period, so maybe just too soon? Also the type of blood test they did was a qualitative one which I read is just as sensitive as a home urine test, if my test strips are 10 miu and the blood test is 25 then that makes sense as to why it was negative... Im just trying to make myself feel better/still in the game.
bbs hurt but they hurt on my chest (further up than the 'meat') and along the sides, they're super veiny too.
Im going to get some FRERs today.
I hope I still have a chance :flower:


----------



## tracdesi

I uploaded this mornings 10miu strip, I wanted to see what you ladies thought of it (sorry, I know these are supposed to go in the pregnancy tests section) :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01085new.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## WinterSong4

Massive temp dip for me this morning. Even though AF hasn't shown yet, I feel her presence near and this temp drop is a slap in the face. What a bummer :(

Good luck and congrats to all other ladies!


----------



## AC1987

WinterSong4 said:


> Massive temp dip for me this morning. Even though AF hasn't shown yet, I feel her presence near and this temp drop is a slap in the face. What a bummer :(
> 
> Good luck and congrats to all other ladies!

even with my "bfp" it feels like AF is coming to get me too :nope:


----------



## TicToc

Sharn, I am so sorry to hear that. 

Tracdesi, I am thinking with all the positives and the one neg on the blood test it is much more likley the one test is wrong rather than the many.....hang in there (plus, I see your line!)

Ready4ourbaby, I keep testing everyday too LOL. Yesterday I had to break into the box of clearblue digis and I couldn't tell if they are 25 or 50 mui put it was still positive. I wish I could stop being so paraniod and just enjoy this nausea, achiness, and moodiness LOL

Also had what looked like colorless evaps at 11 and 12dpo (and I never have evaps) and then had the color start to appear at 13dpo.....so I think ARJ is might be onto to something there even though the last thing all us ladies needs is another reason to obsess overr an evap line :dohh:

Good luck to the rest, I am still stalking this thread..... 

NO AF!


----------



## tracdesi

almosthere said:


> morning ladies,another bfn, but when I took the cover off, I noticed some red ink right on the white strip, but next to the blue, perhaps just extra ink? hmm.....

what kind of test is it?
test again! Im going to get a box of two frers and a digi, I dont care how much they cost~

After I got the first faint line on my drive back to work the first sign I drove by said "its a boy!" 
haha
a girl can dream right


----------



## LilDreamy

tracdesi said:


> I uploaded this mornings 10miu strip, I wanted to see what you ladies thought of it (sorry, I know these are supposed to go in the pregnancy tests section) :flower:



I think it's a positive!! Mine was like that right before I got my BFP. I had to tweak mine to see something!

I think you're preggo! :D


----------



## tracdesi

LilDreamy said:


> tracdesi said:
> 
> 
> I uploaded this mornings 10miu strip, I wanted to see what you ladies thought of it (sorry, I know these are supposed to go in the pregnancy tests section) :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a positive!! Mine was like that right before I got my BFP. I had to tweak mine to see something!
> 
> I think you're preggo! :DClick to expand...

I hoope sooo!!!! :dust:


----------



## LOVELYMEME

15 dpo - Temps went down too 98.62 todaytested and got a negitive wth so bummed af hasnt showned but ill consider myself late after the 28th day since thats how long my cycle usually is... bbs not too sore anymore that happens same day as AF yellowish cm this morning and i felt like barfing last night... maybe i did o late i dont knoe whats going on but ill just keep a smle on mass face no matter what the outcome is,,, NO MORE CRYING!


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl lovely. :hugs: 

Got two faint positives last night on ics. I'm 11dpo today. I don't have anymore tests so I won't be testing for a few days. Hope it's my bfp. :/


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I just went to test again with one of the fast plus test i just bought and i see a dried up really light pink spot that look like it was mixed wit cm on my liner must've been there for a coupla hours the test was a bfn i see if the spotting continues normally dont spot she before af


----------



## LOVELYMEME

I hope so too charle congrads to you HH9M i just know you are preggo! Fingers X'ed :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks. :) I hope you spotting is implantation spotting!


----------



## jaymarie1991

ive been having some very strange symptoms, i used mucinex this month but i did not notice a difference in CM except it felt dryer(i used the right one!) but some very weird stuff has been happening to me:

i have a feeling that i want to pee but i dont( went to the doctor and was told i do not have a uti!) and i want to pee every second

i wanted corn on the cob from KFC yesterday 

everything i eat except for the corn, irritates my chest soo bad like it burns, maybe indigestion

backaches like crazy

extra sore breasts and nipples( by breasts r usually sore b4 my period but now they hurt so bad like i cant even touch them and my nipples have never been sore b4 in my life)

this morning when i got up i was sooo weak i could not stand without holding on to something 

fatigue 
if i remember anything else ill let u know period is supposed to come monday, longest 2 days of my life, i hope all these symptoms are not in my head but still no early test for me!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Jay - sound like pregnancy symptoms too me


----------



## 2kiddos

I am 12dpo and a BFN today. I know its early, but the sore nipples have gone away. I am now a lil worried that AF is coming soon. Normally my bbs get sore before AF so this is the opposite. I still get the cramps daily since 5dpo. I can still squeeze colostrum from my nipples. All the other symptoms I posted at 9dpo are still there, just minus the sore nipples. Any BFP after not having certain symptoms and a BFN at 12 dpo?????


----------



## jaymarie1991

LOVELYMEME said:


> Jay - sound like pregnancy symptoms too me

omg the pain in my chest is soo bad i can barely move, had to put on a sports bra for support im afraid to touch them lol, this has never happened to me before in my life! 

and my back! omg right now im blaming the bed for it, even tho ive been sleeping on it for 6 months with no pain i still have 2 mor days to go:shrug:


----------



## 2kiddos

good luck jaymarie1991. I am waiting 2 more days also. I am having the back pain and saying the same thing about my bed. I bent over at the waist to strap my son in his car seat and the pain in my back was unreal. Baby dust to you!!! Let me know when you test. I pray for a BFP for you!!!


----------



## jaymarie1991

2kiddos said:


> good luck jaymarie1991. I am waiting 2 more days also. I am having the back pain and saying the same thing about my bed. I bent over at the waist to strap my son in his car seat and the pain in my back was unreal. Baby dust to you!!! Let me know when you test. I pray for a BFP for you!!!

yay! all the best to u too, feels good to have a partner in crime!!!! lol:hugs:


----------



## 2kiddos

Yep!!! are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## tracdesi

Got a frer and the line came up right away :cloud9:

so weird

Im having little tugging pains on the lower right, is that ok/normal?
 



Attached Files:







DSC01087.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## jaymarie1991

2kiddos said:


> Yep!!! are you having any other symptoms?

ive been gassy, constipated(tmi) A bit dizzy at times(almost fell down the stairs twice!) bloated, 
i did get a uti about 2 days after ovulation which lasted till this week got meds but still feeling the urge and frequency, had cramping but i blamed the uti maybe it could be because of something else 
got a sore in my mouth 
im so tired but cant fall asleep
but im still not getting my hopes up until monday! i have the most regular periods in the world


----------



## LilDreamy

YAY TRAC!!! CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :D


----------



## lola_90

LilDreamy said:


> Congrats AC!!
> 
> So I went to the Doctor this morning and they said BFP!! :happydance:
> 
> BUTTT
> 
> Even they said their test was so faint it was almost not even there...
> 
> So I'm VERY Scared! :nope:
> 
> Didnt get BFP until 13 or 14 DPO

OMG Lildreamy!!!! only just saw this :happydance: Sooo happy for you darling, hope its a really sticky bean :thumbup:

Have a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you so much Lola! :D
Still holding onto hope that this MAY be your month. But if not next month HAS to be yours!, I hope to see you over in 1st Tri soon!

:dust: :dust: for you! 

:hugs:


----------



## tracdesi

is it normal to have little pains on the lower right side?


----------



## sg0720

i am cramping and feeling a bit nauseous

have any of you experienced this...could it be post ovulation symptoms?


----------



## charlie_lael

tracdesi said:


> is it normal to have little pains on the lower right side?

Its normal tracdesi, no worries. It's just the baby and you growing. Have an h&h 9months! I hope I join you soon. :)


----------



## arj

tracdesi said:


> is it normal to have little pains on the lower right side?

Someone else had pains on the right side too, i saw that before on another forum, i think everything and nothing is normal in the tww!


----------



## arj

LilDreamy said:


> Thank you so much Lola! :D
> Still holding onto hope that this MAY be your month. But if not next month HAS to be yours!, I hope to see you over in 1st Tri soon!
> 
> :dust: :dust: for you!
> 
> :hugs:

Your tiny baby is the same as mine! Come over to my other thread in 1st trimester (called due aug 15th want a bump buddy)! I cant find your groups forum for Aug babies tho...??


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, congrats to all newly confirmed BFPS. As for me BFN today and started brown spotting, usually happens 2 days before af so I am out, FX for those still waiting, so many bfp's on this thread it is crazy awesome!!


----------



## holden_babez

Hi LAdies...
i got my :bfp: about 3 days ago and have been meaning to upload some pictures of my FRER's
The first day which was 10dpo for me was a V pink faint line..
11dpo was a little lighter and i also brought a ClearBlue digital one that day too
yesterday's 12dpo one was BRIGHT!! came straight up as the urine was sliding along the window...

AF would have been due today, but i didnt do my last FRER this morning.. was waiting till later afternoon to do it and see if it comes up as bright..

AFM - no symptoms.. I do have a sore throat but living in a small town cannot get to the doctors till tomorrrow morning.. i think its either a throat infection or tonsilitis... and i cannot have anti-biotic :cry:

Good Luck to all the ladies who have got their :bfp: and :dust: to u all that are waiting their's...

Skye x
 



Attached Files:







P1011407.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## sharnw

holden_babez said:


> Hi LAdies...
> i got my :bfp: about 3 days ago and have been meaning to upload some pictures of my FRER's
> The first day which was 10dpo for me was a V pink faint line..
> 11dpo was a little lighter and i also brought a ClearBlue digital one that day too
> yesterday's 12dpo one was BRIGHT!! came straight up as the urine was sliding along the window...
> 
> AF would have been due today, but i didnt do my last FRER this morning.. was waiting till later afternoon to do it and see if it comes up as bright..
> 
> AFM - no symptoms.. I do have a sore throat but living in a small town cannot get to the doctors till tomorrrow morning.. i think its either a throat infection or tonsilitis... and i cannot have anti-biotic :cry:
> 
> Good Luck to all the ladies who have got their :bfp: and :dust: to u all that are waiting their's...
> 
> Skye x

Lovin the pics :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## arj

Haha! My DH came along and looked at the screen and saw the line up of tests and was like 'what the...' :D I was pleased he saw it, now he might think Im a bit more normal for thrusting a test result in his face every morning when he walked in!

Good Luck to all the ladies who have got their :bfp: and :dust: to u all that are waiting their's...


----------



## charlie_lael

Those are some great lines! I hope I get some tomorrow. :)


----------



## WinterSong4

Congrats Tracdesi!!! Jealous of all you ladies and your BFP's :( Congrats to you all though!!


----------



## 2kiddos

@ jaymarie1991 

Yea I understand. I am mad at myself for testing today. I am waiting as long as possible to test again. My cycles go from 25-32 days. Last month it was 25cd and so I am not sure when I O because we weren't keeping track just trying to have fun. I am so gassy and the aches and weird pulling feelings I am having are very different. It just seems like a lot going on in my abdomen. After a BFN I am second guessing everything and not trying to get my hopes up.


----------



## 2kiddos

Congrats tracdesi!!!!!


----------



## arj

2kiddos said:


> @ jaymarie1991
> 
> Yea I understand. I am mad at myself for testing today. I am waiting as long as possible to test again. My cycles go from 25-32 days. Last month it was 25cd and so I am not sure when I O because we weren't keeping track just trying to have fun. I am so gassy and the aches and weird pulling feelings I am having are very different. It just seems like a lot going on in my abdomen. After a BFN I am second guessing everything and not trying to get my hopes up.


Do you reckon that every time you test and its a bfn that you feel like you are making yourself 'less pregnant'?! I felt mad when I would want to test, fight with myself mentally knowing its too early, give in, BFN, then get mad at myself for jinxing it!!! :dohh: "if i wait, my blood mite get some hCG hormone while im not watching"! It kinda worked actually, I waited two full days from 11 dpo to 13 and it went to BFP!


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies,another bfn, but when I took the cover off, I noticed some red ink right on the white strip, but next to the blue, perhaps just extra ink? hmm.....
> 
> what kind of test is it?
> test again! Im going to get a box of two frers and a digi, I dont care how much they cost~
> 
> After I got the first faint line on my drive back to work the first sign I drove by said "its a boy!"
> haha
> a girl can dream rightClick to expand...

it was the dollar cheapers-new choice I think they are called. Temp has dropped again, although still above coverline, but too much brown spotting when I pee (tmi sry) to be IB bleeding, so I am not testing today and calling this cycle a wrap. AF should officially be here by tomorrow based on my temp dropping and spotting, so onto a JAN conception for me, all 2012 baby! haha. GL to all of you ladies I wish you all the best with your pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Still waiting for AF!!! cd45 now!!!! havn't tested for a few days but on thursday it was bfn!! Just want her to show so i can start with the next cycle!!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Much darker today but still light ,, im bloody madd!! Well im out ladies I wish the best of luck to all of you..


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Temps 98.48 today


----------



## 2kiddos

arj said:


> 2kiddos said:
> 
> 
> @ jaymarie1991
> 
> Yea I understand. I am mad at myself for testing today. I am waiting as long as possible to test again. My cycles go from 25-32 days. Last month it was 25cd and so I am not sure when I O because we weren't keeping track just trying to have fun. I am so gassy and the aches and weird pulling feelings I am having are very different. It just seems like a lot going on in my abdomen. After a BFN I am second guessing everything and not trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> 
> Do you reckon that every time you test and its a bfn that you feel like you are making yourself 'less pregnant'?! I felt mad when I would want to test, fight with myself mentally knowing its too early, give in, BFN, then get mad at myself for jinxing it!!! :dohh: "if i wait, my blood mite get some hCG hormone while im not watching"! It kinda worked actually, I waited two full days from 11 dpo to 13 and it went to BFP!Click to expand...

YES!!! I then started second guessing my symptoms and wish I had waited. I am going to wait until Friday!!!! I refuse to buy another test until Friday after work. I will be 4 days late. So if no AF by then that is the big day! lol no more jinxing for me! :thumbup:


----------



## jaymarie1991

arj said:


> 2kiddos said:
> 
> 
> @ jaymarie1991
> 
> Yea I understand. I am mad at myself for testing today. I am waiting as long as possible to test again. My cycles go from 25-32 days. Last month it was 25cd and so I am not sure when I O because we weren't keeping track just trying to have fun. I am so gassy and the aches and weird pulling feelings I am having are very different. It just seems like a lot going on in my abdomen. After a BFN I am second guessing everything and not trying to get my hopes up.
> 
> 
> Do you reckon that every time you test and its a bfn that you feel like you are making yourself 'less pregnant'?! I felt mad when I would want to test, fight with myself mentally knowing its too early, give in, BFN, then get mad at myself for jinxing it!!! :dohh: "if i wait, my blood mite get some hCG hormone while im not watching"! It kinda worked actually, I waited two full days from 11 dpo to 13 and it went to BFP!Click to expand...

awwww cograts! i'll watitng to test! lol


----------



## twokiddos

I'm 12dpo and have felt everything from light nausea, gas, thick lotiony CM and slight cramping and twinges. But then I've had days where I've felt nothing LOL. Keeping positive thoughts and hoping to not see the witch this month. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their BFP. I'll be testing on Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## AC1987

Nervous... testing again tonight. Now at 14dpo or 15dpo I forget :haha: AF is usually ALWAYS on time so I think it might be safe to say that I am pg! :)


----------



## tracdesi

AC1987 said:


> Nervous... testing again tonight. Now at 14dpo or 15dpo I forget :haha: AF is usually ALWAYS on time so I think it might be safe to say that I am pg! :)

fx'd!!! 

:dust:

GL to all ladies waiting or starting a new cycle :) dont give up :hugs:


----------



## sposey

Today marks 8DPO. Symptoms so far include bloated abdomen, dull back and head ache, nausea allllllllll the time!, hot flashes, sick feeling as if I have a cold, and light CM. Testing this Wed-Thursday!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl AC1987!


----------



## AC1987

Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance: 

My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0080.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsC8776

AC1987 said:


> Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## twokiddos

AC1987 said:


> Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:

Congrats to you!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

AC1987 said:


> Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:

Wow, congratulations!!! Knew your BFP was just round the corner

X


----------



## tracdesi

congrats Ac!!!!!!!!! 

:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Leikela

AC, many, many congrats!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## chloesmommy

Congratulations, AC!


----------



## MommaAlexis

DH says bbs have gotten noticeably bigger! Whether I'm pg or not, bigger bbs is always a good month and I'm okay with that! Hahaha, waiting until Christmas to test again, nausea, heartburn, back pain, extreme tiredness and mood swings so far. FX!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, I am going to have some bowen therapy done this friday, hoping to have therapy once a week hoping to conceive for xmas :) im excited about trying again xo

Who else has had bowen therapy


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats ladies!! I'm so happy to see that you got your BFPs!! :) 

AFM: Ovulation is right around the corner. DH hasn't bought any protection...so I might be in with a chance this month! :) I know I shouldn't want to...but I can't help myself. I want to TTC this month. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## sharnw

AND HOW DO I START TEMPING? I havent tempted before, can someone please guide me.. thank you :)


----------



## AC1987

sharnw said:


> AND HOW DO I START TEMPING? I havent tempted before, can someone please guide me.. thank you :)

You need to get a basal body thermometer one that shows 4 digits. And test first thing when you wake up in the morning, technically it should be at the same time every morning. :thumbup: then just record the number, and you can enter it into a site like fertilityfriend.com or keep your own records.


----------



## DBZ34

sharnw said:


> AND HOW DO I START TEMPING? I havent tempted before, can someone please guide me.. thank you :)

The first thing to do is get a BBT thermometer. It's good to have a BBT because it's more precise, as it goes to two decimal places instead of one. And they usually have a memory option, so if you want, you can temp and go straight back to sleep. Very helpful on the weekends. You can order them online at Amazon if there's nowhere local you can pick one up at for cheap. 

Then place it somewhere you won't forget about it. I put mine next to my alarm clock, so I turn off the alarm, temp, then get out of bed. You should take your temp after at least 3 hours of sleep. Ideally, you should try to take it at the same time everyday, but if that doesn't work, there are ways to adjust it....

I would sign up for Fertility Friend or My Countdown to Pregnancy (most women on BnB use Fertility Friend). These sites will analyze your BBT temps, CM, Cervical position (if you do that), and symptoms and confirm ovulation. It will also give you an idea of when to test and let you know if your chart goes triphasic (a good sign of pg, but not always a sign). 

You can click on the Ovulation Chart link in my siggy and click the little "Join Now-Free" Button to get started on Fertility Friend if you want. ;) 

It can't tell you when you ovulate before it happens, but it will confirm that you have ovulated, three days after you do. Before Ov, your temps might be all over the place, but they usually won't go above a certain point, unless you're sick. This is your coverline and FF will figure out where yours is for you. 

After you ovulate, your temps will rise by at least .3 degrees, and stay up for at least three consecutive days. If it does, then FF will give you crosshairs. The horizontal line is your coverline, the vertical line is the day you ovulated. Then you're in the TWW...

When you learn to read your chart, you can sometimes recognize the signs of ovulation approaching and be ready for it. Like I had a temp dip today, along with the super watery CM, and I know that if I don't ov today, it's going to be in the next couple of days...so I'm going to attack my DH. ;)

During your TWW, your temps might rise and fall, but it's the overall pattern you're looking for. If it goes up and stays up, there's a good chance you're pg. If it rises, but falls at around 11-12 DPO, there's a good chance AF is on her way. There will also be days where your temp will dip due to the amount of certain hormones in your body. Don't worry about them, because there is a good chance your temps will rise again the next day. If there's a dip between 7-10DPO and then your temps shoot up much higher than they were before, that's a sign of implantation. But you have to wait another 3 days before there's enough hcg in your body for an hpt to detect. :) 

If you put a link to your chart in your signature, then I'd be more than happy to chart stalk you and help out if you need it. :) 

Good luck!


----------



## DBZ34

That was a lot of info...sorry. I get excited by charting because I'm a dork. :haha: If you have any specific questions, just let me know. ;)


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Temps back up today 98.62 ,spotting has gone back too light, last night i had a dream me an the bf was getting ready to make love he got on top of me looked at me and said your pregnant! I hope it come true :)..


----------



## LOVELYMEME

Congrads AC told ya , i just knew it


----------



## jaymarie1991

IM OUT! Congrats to all u BFP'S!! 

SEE YA IN 28 DAYS!


----------



## BellyBumpLove

May I join?! :)

I'm 2dpo today and we're hoping for a Christmas morning BFP!! 

So far - yesterday and today all I've had are some twinges and really mild/dull cramps in my abdomen! 

Fingers crossed for our Christmas miracle!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Gl belly! My period is due either tomorrow or Wednesday. :) I won't be testing until my ics come in the mail.


----------



## sbl

Hey girls :flower:

6 dpo crampy and tired, but with xmas coming and the fact that i'm doing 14 hour night shifts the tiredness is explainable!

hoping this is our month after nearly 2 years ttc, we're stopping in January for a break. :cry:

Gl and fx for all u girls

xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

AC1987 said:


> Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:

I knew you were hunny! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## sharnw

DBZ34 said:


> That was a lot of info...sorry. I get excited by charting because I'm a dork. :haha: If you have any specific questions, just let me know. ;)

Ok great thank you for your info i will try on ff now :)

First temp done, starting at cd4,


----------



## 2kiddos

twokiddos said:


> I'm 12dpo and have felt everything from light nausea, gas, thick lotiony CM and slight cramping and twinges. But then I've had days where I've felt nothing LOL. Keeping positive thoughts and hoping to not see the witch this month. Good luck to everyone else waiting for their BFP. I'll be testing on Tuesday or Wednesday[/Q[/I]
> 
> 
> I am right there with you. I am 14dpo today and nothing as far as symptoms go.


----------



## 2kiddos

AC1987 said:


> Omg!! I can't believe it!! :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms for the tww were tender bbs they normally go away 2 days before AF. Nausea off and on. Tiredness... weird cramping. Thats about it :thumbup:


Congrats AC


----------



## 2kiddos

jaymarie1991 said:


> IM OUT! Congrats to all u BFP'S!!
> 
> SEE YA IN 28 DAYS!

OH I am sorry! We will see you in 10-14 days.:thumbup:


----------



## READY4OURBABY

trac & ac~ yay!!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you both!

sharn~ stupid question maybe but whats bowen therapy??

afm..well AF showed up (well what i thnk is AF) its definitely diffrent.tmi alert...i spotted on saturday night( which never happens) on sunday morning i had clots and light bleeding. im still not bleeding nearly as heavy as i normally do and there is a lot more clotting. so not sure whats going on. my lady parts are acting a bit weird right now. i guess its on to the next cycle now...stay hopeful ladies!!!


----------



## almosthere

READY4OURBABY said:


> trac & ac~ yay!!:happydance: H&H 9 months to you both!
> 
> sharn~ stupid question maybe but whats bowen therapy??
> 
> afm..well AF showed up (well what i thnk is AF) its definitely diffrent.tmi alert...i spotted on saturday night( which never happens) on sunday morning i had clots and light bleeding. im still not bleeding nearly as heavy as i normally do and there is a lot more clotting. so not sure whats going on. my lady parts are acting a bit weird right now. i guess its on to the next cycle now...stay hopeful ladies!!!

we can be ttc buddies for DEC/JAN, I am on cd1 today, thought it was yesterday, but that was spotting, today is more like real AF. Woohoo to 2012!!!:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

The Bowen Technique consists of a series of gentle moves over specific areas of muscles, tendons and other soft tissue. The location of these soft tissue moves causes the body to make rapid and very often astounding changes, as it is stimulated to remove physical and/or emotional blockages, which may have been present for years. Bowen can be used to treat infertility by:

&#8226;Inducing deep muscular relaxation - mental and emotional stress can cause muscles to tighten and restrict the natural blood-flow, lymphatic drainage and nerve supply of the body, all of which can affect fertility. Relaxation of muscles aids the natural flow of processes necessary for ovulation, conception and a healthy pregnancy
&#8226;Applying a particular system of moves that addresses the endocrine (hormonal) system and pelvic area. These moves can have a positive effect on both male and female reproductive systems, working on functional problems such as low sperm count, infrequent ovulation, ovarian cysts and endometriosis as well as other conditions leading to infertility.
&#8226;Relaxing the mind - fertility problems are not always physical and both the autonomic nervous and endocrine systems are influenced by the mind. As the Bowen technique is powerful in relaxing the mind, it enhances confidence and positive thinking which, in turn, have a beneficial effect on the health of the physical body.


----------



## holden_babez

sharnw said:


> The Bowen Technique consists of a series of gentle moves over specific areas of muscles, tendons and other soft tissue. The location of these soft tissue moves causes the body to make rapid and very often astounding changes, as it is stimulated to remove physical and/or emotional blockages, which may have been present for years. Bowen can be used to treat infertility by:
> 
> Inducing deep muscular relaxation - mental and emotional stress can cause muscles to tighten and restrict the natural blood-flow, lymphatic drainage and nerve supply of the body, all of which can affect fertility. Relaxation of muscles aids the natural flow of processes necessary for ovulation, conception and a healthy pregnancy
> Applying a particular system of moves that addresses the endocrine (hormonal) system and pelvic area. These moves can have a positive effect on both male and female reproductive systems, working on functional problems such as low sperm count, infrequent ovulation, ovarian cysts and endometriosis as well as other conditions leading to infertility.
> Relaxing the mind - fertility problems are not always physical and both the autonomic nervous and endocrine systems are influenced by the mind. As the Bowen technique is powerful in relaxing the mind, it enhances confidence and positive thinking which, in turn, have a beneficial effect on the health of the physical body.

Sharn - have sent u a message about all my TTC stuff I brought and never used.. U can have it :) 
Skye xox


----------



## tracdesi

well ladies, I just got back from er
Im miscarrying 

I dont have words, Im taking a break. 

Bless you all and your little ones


----------



## BabyBumpHope

tracdesi said:


> well ladies, I just got back from er
> Im miscarrying
> 
> I dont have words, Im taking a break.
> 
> Bless you all and your little ones

I'm so sorry to hear about that tracdesi :( can't imagine how you are feeling right now.

Sending you some virtual hugs :hugs:

Have you got your OH with you?

X


----------



## tracdesi

yeah hes taking the day off. 

thank you


----------



## chloesmommy

So sorry tracdesi. Try to keep your chin up, we're all thining of you. xx


----------



## sbl

So sorry hear of your loss tracdesi.

my thoughts are with u. :hugs:


xx


----------



## almosthere

tracdesi I am so sorry <3


----------



## READY4OURBABY

almost~ you got it!! we can drive each other crazy with issues:winkwink:

sharn~ wow thats really interesting. i hope it works. i might even look into doingit out here. ill pretty much do whatever i have to to get a :bnp:

trac~ im so so sorry big :hugs:

afm..AF is in full force right now. ive already lined up my schedule for donations. it falls on the week of christmas. so hoping for :bfp: for new years. DW is still in denial..she insist that the line on my belly (linea nigra) is darkening up again. i feel so bad im realizing how excited she was..but i told her its just not possible at this point especially since im bleeding heavy. hoping good news will follow soon.


----------



## Leikela

tracdesi said:


> well ladies, I just got back from er
> Im miscarrying
> 
> I dont have words, Im taking a break.
> 
> Bless you all and your little ones

I am so sorry for your loss Tracdesi! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## 2kiddos

tracdesi said:


> well ladies, I just got back from er
> Im miscarrying
> 
> I dont have words, Im taking a break.
> 
> Bless you all and your little ones


I am very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## 2kiddos

Ok ladies, I am 15dpo today and scared to test. I got a BFN at 12 dpo and noticed that symptoms began to die down. Now symptoms are picking back up. The sides of my bbs are sore and able to squeeze more colostrum from them. Headaches started today. My back is still hurting a lot and no sign of AF. I am too scared to test.


----------



## arj

tracdesi said:


> well ladies, I just got back from er
> Im miscarrying
> 
> I dont have words, Im taking a break.
> 
> Bless you all and your little ones

Ohh Im so sorry :( Hope you get thru it and try again, I know you will just want some time out, but I really hope to see you on here again!!! :hugs:


----------



## holden_babez

:wave: Tracdesi...
I am so sorry for ur loss.. I also hope to see u back here soon.
Take some time out and relax :)
Have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas4:

Skye xox :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

I was going to test today, but my tests havent come in the mail yet. :wacko: maybe tomorrow.


----------



## charlie_lael

So sorry about your loss tracdesi. :hugs:


----------



## charlie_lael

BFN today and I have pink tinged CM. AF must be on here way. On to next cycle!


----------



## sbl

8 dpo today, had chalky cm yesterday which has turned lotiony and theres quite allot of it too! tmi sorry! :haha:

Anybody had chalky cm before??? never had it and I wondered what it could be.

I've read it could be thrush but i've had thrush before and never got chalky cm.

xx


----------



## 2kiddos

Tested today at 16 dpo and got................BF......P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super excited!!!!!!


----------



## sbl

2kiddos said:


> Tested today at 16 dpo and got................BF......P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super excited!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! H&H 9 months!

xxx


----------



## READY4OURBABY

2kiddos said:


> Tested today at 16 dpo and got................BF......P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super excited!!!!!!


:happydance: CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

congrates 2kiddos...
H&H 9 mths :)
Whats ur due date?


----------



## arj

2kiddos said:


> Tested today at 16 dpo and got................BF......P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super excited!!!!!!

OHHHH my gosh YAY! I love how you did the BF dot dot dot P!..... :D H&H 9 months!


----------



## chloesmommy

Congratulations, 2kiddos!


----------



## 2kiddos

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!! I am due Aug. 20th. I have had 4 miscarriages and a chemical pregnancy in August so I am trying not to get too excited so early on.


----------



## 2kiddos

Making a Dr. appt. tomorrow.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats 2kiddos!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats 2kiddos!! H&H 9 months.


----------



## almosthere

yes, congrats 2kiddos!! woohoo! hoping for a healthy sticky bean for you =)


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats! I'm out. AF got me yesterday.


----------



## arj

charlie_lael said:


> Congrats! I'm out. AF got me yesterday.

Booo for AF, good luck for this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

charlie_lael said:


> Congrats! I'm out. AF got me yesterday.

:hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Good morning,

I have a weird question to ask. After you BD, do any of you do anything special like: lift your legs up?? Before ttc i used to run to the bathroom to sit on the toilet but now I wait for a minute or two before going to the bathroom, is this long enough or am i letting it all come out?? Sorry for the strange questions :)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## DBZ34

babyfeva said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have a weird question to ask. After you BD, do any of you do anything special like: lift your legs up?? Before ttc i used to run to the bathroom to sit on the toilet but now I wait for a minute or two before going to the bathroom, is this long enough or am i letting it all come out?? Sorry for the strange questions :)

I don't lift my legs, but I know other women do. I've read that the initial ejaculation puts a good portion of the sperm up where they need to be, so it's not crucial that you lay there for a long time. The good swimmers are already on their way by the time you get up, so don't feel too bad for getting up quickly. But, it never hurts to give it a couple more minutes either. :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Thanks ladies. :hugs: Hoping this is my cycle. :)

I'll put a pillow under me and lay there for 30 minutes before I get up and wash off. Probably isn't necessary, but I do it anyway. :haha:


----------



## almosthere

first couple rounds i did the whole left my legs and use a pillow kind of this for 15-20 minutes but it makes dh feel pressured so i stopped i only stay in bed lifting my legs for 5 minutes and it should really be enough anyway...


----------



## holden_babez

charlie_lael said:


> Congrats! I'm out. AF got me yesterday.

Charlie :hugs: so sorry af got u.. im hoping for u to get your :bfp: in Jan 2012
bring it on :thumbup:


----------



## arj

babyfeva said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have a weird question to ask. After you BD, do any of you do anything special like: lift your legs up?? Before ttc i used to run to the bathroom to sit on the toilet but now I wait for a minute or two before going to the bathroom, is this long enough or am i letting it all come out?? Sorry for the strange questions :)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png

When I got pregnant with DS we BD'd standing up in shower and I flushed it all out straight away, and viole!!! Pregnant! 

Then this time we BD'd 3 days before ovulation in the morning, I stood up straight away then went luging all day (bumpy ride!) and got pregnant. So personally I dont think it matters much. Sperm are sneaky and fast!


----------



## sharnw

First pregnancy, we were out camping,, I was prettyyyy hammered lol,, Had to go to the toilet (squat) ((sorry tmi)) straight after we did it and
...... Pregnant....... Lol

Those sneaky little swimmers lol lol


----------



## ricaching

Hey! I've only been a member to this site for about five minutes lol I wanted to visit some threads immediately!

I am TTC baby #1. Af is due the 23rd, really hoping I can give fiance that positive test for Christmas <3

I'm 8 dpo and not sure of my symptoms because I don't want to obsess too much and be let down by a BFN so I try to tell myself some of what I'm feeling is all in my head, or unrelated. But what I am experiencing is

-tender bbs only when i touch them
-blue veins, mostly visible around my nipples (which look bigger)
-fuller breasts
-some pelvic pain, kind of like cramps, but nothing too serious, comes and goes
-thirsty every few minutes
- possibly hightened sense of smell, but maybe its all in my head??

Up until today I haven't had any symptoms except for 6dpo I had what felt exactly like af cramps, only for about ten minutes.



I hope this is everyones month! What an amazing Christmas Gift it would be for all of us

<3- Rica


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome ricaching!

Baby dust to you.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome ricaching!

Baby to dust to you.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## babyfeva

arj, can i ask what symptoms you had during your 2ww?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png


----------



## chloesmommy

Welcome to you, Rica!


----------



## 2kiddos

babyfeva said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have a weird question to ask. After you BD, do any of you do anything special like: lift your legs up?? Before ttc i used to run to the bathroom to sit on the toilet but now I wait for a minute or two before going to the bathroom, is this long enough or am i letting it all come out?? Sorry for the strange questions :)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png

When I was ttc with DD I was lifting my legs and pillow under my tush, and tried for 9 months. Then we went on vacation in Mexico and Florida Keys, and got pregnant without the leg lifting, pillows, and I was pretty hammered. The doc said the relaxation was probably the key. So now we get wine and see what happens. Boom there came number two and now the third is on the way. Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## sharnw

2kiddos said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> I have a weird question to ask. After you BD, do any of you do anything special like: lift your legs up?? Before ttc i used to run to the bathroom to sit on the toilet but now I wait for a minute or two before going to the bathroom, is this long enough or am i letting it all come out?? Sorry for the strange questions :)
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1322719200z7z28z14.png
> 
> When I was ttc with DD I was lifting my legs and pillow under my tush, and tried for 9 months. Then we went on vacation in Mexico and Florida Keys, and got pregnant without the leg lifting, pillows, and I was pretty hammered. The doc said the relaxation was probably the key. So now we get wine and see what happens. Boom there came number two and now the third is on the way. Good luck and baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

Hehehe :) :) works wanders doesnt it haha relaxed alright ;) I still couldnt get over my :bfp: from having drinkies


----------



## arj

ricaching said:


> Hey! I've only been a member to this site for about five minutes lol I wanted to visit some threads immediately!
> 
> I am TTC baby #1. Af is due the 23rd, really hoping I can give fiance that positive test for Christmas <3
> 
> I'm 8 dpo and not sure of my symptoms because I don't want to obsess too much and be let down by a BFN so I try to tell myself some of what I'm feeling is all in my head, or unrelated. But what I am experiencing is
> 
> -tender bbs only when i touch them
> -blue veins, mostly visible around my nipples (which look bigger)
> -fuller breasts
> -some pelvic pain, kind of like cramps, but nothing too serious, comes and goes
> -thirsty every few minutes
> - possibly hightened sense of smell, but maybe its all in my head??
> 
> Up until today I haven't had any symptoms except for 6dpo I had what felt exactly like af cramps, only for about ten minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is everyones month! What an amazing Christmas Gift it would be for all of us
> 
> <3- Rica

Did you get pulling or tugging twingy cramps at all after ovulation? A heightened sense of smell should peak at around 9 or 10 dpo..

All your symptoms point to early pregnancy! 
Check out this link, its of heaps of pregnant womens two week wait. Good luck, keep us posted!!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## BBWttc29

I've been having some symptoms not sure what it means I had sex on Dec 1 my temp was 96.80 all other dates my temp was 97.60.. I've been having heartburn, gas light cramping, a twinge/pulling sensation on my right side my breasts have been a little sore off and on. I'm not sure the likelihood of pregnancy. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Leikela

You should test a day or two before your next period. You can still be pregnant and get a BFN before then. HCG doubles every two days so by the time you actually miss your period, you should have a BFP! But other ladies have been known to get a BFP days after their missed period.


----------



## BBWttc29

My cycle normally ranges from 30-33 days so at the latest I was due on last Wednesday so still no period I'm just scared to test and wondering with my symptoms what's the likelihood of pregnancy


----------



## Leikela

BBWttc29 said:


> My cycle normally ranges from 30-33 days so at the latest I was due on last Wednesday so still no period I'm just scared to test and wondering with my symptoms what's the likelihood of pregnancy

Well, you definitely have symptoms, but the body has a way of playing tricks on us! There is only one way to know for sure. Test! Best of luck to you!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

BBWttc29 said:


> My cycle normally ranges from 30-33 days so at the latest I was due on last Wednesday so still no period I'm just scared to test and wondering with my symptoms what's the likelihood of pregnancy

I'd be very tempted to test BB

X


----------



## chloesmommy

I agree! You should test, at least that way you'll know one way or the other. Baby dust to you!


----------



## almosthere

BBWttc29 said:


> My cycle normally ranges from 30-33 days so at the latest I was due on last Wednesday so still no period I'm just scared to test and wondering with my symptoms what's the likelihood of pregnancy

TEST! and heartburn is what my friend got along with nausea starting after she missed af, hope that helps!


----------



## DBZ34

Don't think this is going to be my month. But, I suppose it's nice to know what symptoms I should just expect every month. I've got pains shooting through the bbs, and have since 3DPO...


----------



## sbl

Hey girls i got my bfp yesterday all i had was itchy nipples, slight nausea and runny nose also i was lazy as sin and so tired!!

gl to all of you girls, and congrats to all who got their bfp's!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## almosthere

congrats!!! amazing news! a H9mos to you and baby!!!


----------



## almosthere

BBW did you test yet?! eeek!! do tell do tell!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sbl said:


> Hey girls i got my bfp yesterday all i had was itchy nipples, slight nausea and runny nose also i was lazy as sin and so tired!!
> 
> gl to all of you girls, and congrats to all who got their bfp's!!
> 
> xxxxxxx

Congratulations!!

I've had itchy nipples this month too!

X


----------



## Leikela

Congrats SBL! H&H 9 months!


----------



## sharnw

Congratulations Sbl!!


----------



## LOVELYMEME

CONGRADS to all BFP's 

Im not trying this month but thought i sould drop in and say hello....
Hi ladies best of luck Babydust and HAPPY HOLIDAYS for you all!


----------



## tracdesi

I thought I'd also drop in and say hello, I am starting to feel better I also dont think I'll be trying this month but I am still temping just so I have a better baseline for when we start trying again.

I dont know if any of you are spiritual but a bible verse that has blessed me through my m/c experience which I think applies to the whole TTC experience:

"Delight in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart" 

Really struck home for me because I was obsessing over the loss and really foul in general I was swearing all day every day since it happened, angry at everything and everyone, angry at myself, so yeah, when I read that I was like "yep, I need an attitude check". 

Hope you ladies are all doing great, Merry Christmas and congrats to the recent BFPs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Another bit of a dip this morning in my temp


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just got my bfp omg


----------



## 2kiddos

mommaalexis said:


> just got my bfp omg

congrats!!!!


----------



## chloesmommy

Yay mommaalexis! So happy for you!


----------



## Leikela

MommaAlexis said:


> Just got my bfp omg

Wow, congrats!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!!!


AFM: Since I'm positive we missed the egg this month, I've just been trying to track symptoms to see what a normal cycle is like to compare when I'm back to TTCing. No symptoms this month other than an occasional bb twinge and some gas. DH says it's a sign that all the symptoms I have every other month are all in my head. :haha: and really I can't blame him. Most of the time I'm convinced they're all in my head too. TTC messes with you so hard. Temps are about the same as they always are and following their normal pattern, even is ov day was 3 days later than before.

Here's hoping that we hear about more BFPs in the coming weeks!!


----------



## DBZ34

sharnw said:


> Another bit of a dip this morning in my temp

Are you BDing every other day? Looking at your chart, it looks like ov could be approaching soon. I would start getting ready for it by BDing and getting your OH's spermies primed and ready to swim for that egg. :)


----------



## lola_90

Well done to all the :bfp:

Im on cd56! Got my blood results back and im not pregnant :(

Anyone know how i can make my period start? Its so frustrating!


----------



## Leikela

lola_90 said:


> Well done to all the :bfp:
> 
> Im on cd56! Got my blood results back and im not pregnant :(
> 
> Anyone know how i can make my period start? Its so frustrating!

:hugs: A lot of Dr.'s prescribe medication to start your period again. This happened to me once and I was prescribed Provera. It worked for me.


----------



## 3outnumbered

if i am ever late, i bd with oh and af normally comes next morning, but i am sure dr can prescribe something better. xx


----------



## sharnw

DBZ34 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Another bit of a dip this morning in my temp
> 
> Are you BDing every other day? Looking at your chart, it looks like ov could be approaching soon. I would start getting ready for it by BDing and getting your OH's spermies primed and ready to swim for that egg. :)Click to expand...

Yep yep, 2 nights ago and this morning, christmas night and boxing day night..
Hoping we catch this little egg, as DH will be going back to work and wont be home until new years eve :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

MommaAlexis said:


> Just got my bfp omg

Oh my god alex - huge congratulations!!! You said all along you knee you were pregnant! I thought your OH wasn't going to let you test til tomorrow? ;)

X


----------



## MommaAlexis

I told him I wanted to know before christmas eve so we could have a drink together (seeing as I NEVER drink, he obliged) Bahahah. I was like JOEEEEL GET IN HEREEE!!!!! And like, I'm holding THREE very dark lined positives, and he asks me if I'm pregnant. LOL. No.. No I'm not?  Silly husband!


----------



## almosthere

yay congratsss!!!!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Congrats to all the :bfp: Have a H&H 9 months!!!


afm...well i got my massage(arvigo technique) on cd9..it was a bit awkward :blush: as the lady was old (over 65)...but i stuck it out and will be seeing her after the first again..she found a few problems (i am completely unaligned in my back & pelvis and my ovaries are a little low with slight scaring...but all is fixable..even with the news it didnt stop me from getting my 1st donation on cd10..i just couldnt help myself :haha:. im cd12 today an my opk looks + already. seems a bit early but ill work with it. i may be going into the 2ww early depending on my test tomorrow :wacko:

:xmas6: MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS :xmas9:


----------



## DBZ34

sharnw said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Another bit of a dip this morning in my temp
> 
> Are you BDing every other day? Looking at your chart, it looks like ov could be approaching soon. I would start getting ready for it by BDing and getting your OH's spermies primed and ready to swim for that egg. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep yep, 2 nights ago and this morning, christmas night and boxing day night..
> Hoping we catch this little egg, as DH will be going back to work and wont be home until new years eve :(Click to expand...

Oohh! A positive OPK and some fertile CM!! Did your DH leave yet or is he still around so you can take advantage of it and catch the egg...

AFM: No symptoms of AF or of pg...just some gas and a vivid dream this morning. Sitting at 12DPO. AF usually shows on 13DPO, so I guess we'll see what happens. Not going to count AF as late until 15DPO because AF is sneaky and likes to appear when I least expect her to.


----------



## sharnw

DBZ34 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Another bit of a dip this morning in my temp
> 
> Are you BDing every other day? Looking at your chart, it looks like ov could be approaching soon. I would start getting ready for it by BDing and getting your OH's spermies primed and ready to swim for that egg. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yep yep, 2 nights ago and this morning, christmas night and boxing day night..
> Hoping we catch this little egg, as DH will be going back to work and wont be home until new years eve :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oohh! A positive OPK and some fertile CM!! Did your DH leave yet or is he still around so you can take advantage of it and catch the egg...
> 
> AFM: No symptoms of AF or of pg...just some gas and a vivid dream this morning. Sitting at 12DPO. AF usually shows on 13DPO, so I guess we'll see what happens. Not going to count AF as late until 15DPO because AF is sneaky and likes to appear when I least expect her to.Click to expand...

We did the deed for the last time 2 nights ago then he left afterwards lol, I got my +ive last night and Dh is coming home today for the night so we can have 1 more BD, then he goes back tomorro...


----------



## almosthere

woohoo sharnw great news! i also have gotten another pos opk today-wish this long surge would end so i know when i ovd this cycle! not sure if dh is up for another round of baby dancing tonight, he has been going strong ever night for a while now, hope i can get one more try in though!


----------



## sharnw

I have to drive for 2 hours to Dh's work today so we can fit 1 more BD in, and fingers crossed that will be enough? I hate that he has to work away :(


----------



## almosthere

hm that stinks but at least you can say you tried your all this cycle! hope it works!!!! <3


----------



## MrsMcD123

Yesterday was 5 dpo and I had spotting for a couple of hours which I've never had so I'm super hopeful! Earliest I've ever spotted was 3 days before my period and it was continuous until my period started but this was just a little bit and went away completely after a couple of hours :) Then today I had a clump of yellowish/white ewcm which is also something I haven't had before. FXd, I'm so ready to be over the whole TTC process!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

well ladies im 3/4 dpo. still gassy (ick!) and starting to have some mild cramps. i also kinda have a burning sensation in my pelvis. but other than that im doing good..im barely even thinking about poas but its still early :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Sorry dont mind me, just comparing my pics to see if they're going negative lol,

I started getting positives 2 nights ago.

The 1st pic was yesterdays test and was very positive, the last 3 tests are todays and i think they are lighter than the control.... 

Would I class those 3 as negatives now??
 



Attached Files:







darkest surge.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 3









29-12 8.30.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 2









29-12 11am.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 1









29-12 1.30.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sharnw

READY4OURBABY said:


> well ladies im 3/4 dpo. still gassy (ick!) and starting to have some mild cramps. i also kinda have a burning sensation in my pelvis. but other than that im doing good..im barely even thinking about poas but its still early :haha:

Im hoping i dont start caving in when im dpo's im terrible lol


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm 4dpo!!! I have tons of creamy white cm and get cramps close to my belly button on the right side and on the left side near my pelvis and the side of my left boob hurt!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Currently sitting at 14DPO, CD30...This is the longest cycle I've had to date. My cycles have been 26 days, but last month was 28 and AF was right on time. My normal LP is 12 days long. No AF and no sign of her at the moment. She's definitely late to the party and that's great considering I never invite her. 

Still no AF symptoms, but no real pg symptoms either. I've got some super gas, creamy/watery CM, and the bbs were itchy at 12DPO, but that's gone away. I've had a couple of sore bb moments this morning, but that's gone as well. No cramping or anything, but I have had some really strong pinches in my uterus the last couple of days, like someone is poking me hard...from the inside. I'd be inclined to say it was just gas, but I'm not sure it was.

My temps are still pretty high at the moment (.8 degrees over my coverline) and Fertility Friend thinks my chart is possibly triphasic. I'm not sure what's going on, cause I tested yesterday and got a BFN. So I'm in limbo. Today is the day that FF thinks I should test, but since I tested yesterday, I'm going to wait a couple more days. This is my first possibly triphasic chart and the first time since I started temping 4 cycles ago that I actually have made it to FF's test date. I think I'm calling it a victory, even if AF shows up. But, I'm just going to hold out hope that she won't show and I'll get my BFP in a few days. It'd be a great way to start the new year.... Fingers crossed! 

Man, this TWW might be the worst one yet. At least before I knew what was going on and knew to expect AF...


----------



## almosthere

sharn only your first opk looks pos to me, the rest are neg, GL!


----------



## babyfeva

Good morning ladies

I think AF got me this morning. Saw a few drops of red blood this morning. The good thing is that she's right on time and it's my first real period since off of bcp's last month. Round 2 here i come. I'm thinking of get a thermometer but do you guys really recommend OPK's too? If yes, why? Thanks!


----------



## sharnw

Yep negs :) Im 2 dpo :D
Although i got mixed up with my temps 2 days ago, so im either 2 or 3 dpo... either one...


----------



## READY4OURBABY

sharn~ GL & FX!!!

dbz~ things are sounding very good:thumbup: i hope this is it!

babyf~ get both..while temping is good it does take some time to get it down. so maybe using the opks at the same time will help.

afm...im 5/6 dpo..less gassy today(yay!) still having the weird burning sensation..(tmi alert) i went to the bathroom and i had a little brown spotting. but when i wiped nothing was there..and to top it off i was super hungry so me and dw went to eat i got half way through my food and couldnt eat anymore. i felt so full like i was gonna throw up :nope: im not sure whats going on. but im not getting my hopes up yet.


Happy New Year to each and every one of you! i hope the year brings all your wants and needs. and you get the :bfp: we all have been dreaming of.


----------



## bethneebabe

So this TWW has been terrible for me. I OV on cd 13 (really early for me) and then starting having symptoms on 7dpo--very sore breast, fatigue, bloating, sharp pains in my stomach. This morning, cd 26, 13dpo I think AF may have come :shrugs: because of light bleeding. I had some thick cm yesterday and usually I am very dry right before AF. I would be 6 days early for AF. I still have some breast tenderness and heartburn. Waiting to POAS because we are at my in-laws and I don't want to have the emotions behind a BFP or BFN while at their house. Grr. Driving me nuts.


----------



## almosthere

(a crosspost, sry if you read it in my other thread! haha) today I experienced a nose bleed after cleaning so not sure if it is from the dust/dryness or from possible pregnancy. also, last night while flossing my gums bled and usually they only bleed in the tight areas but last night it was in the looser areas in the front top and bottom of my mouth...hmmm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## lola_90

Havn't been on here for a while!

CD-68, had a dream last night that i was pregnant, did a test this morning and I am!!!!!

cb digital says 2-3 weeks so im around 4-5!

Keep the faith ladies!


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats lola!!!!!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Lola! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## lola_90

Thanks :flower:

https://i39.tinypic.com/2juxpl.jpg


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats lola!! H&H 9 months!!

AFM: AF came yesterday. I'm on CD2 of a who knows how long cycle. Hopefully it will go back to normal soon....


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well im 14dpo today
AF due tomorrow but no sign usually feel it coming a day before with
the period pains .. but last few days iv had nausea and im so tired all the
time .. tender boobs can't even wear a bra there really sensitive (this never
happen to me) and ive woke uip with the flu!

thought had very very faint positive at 11dpo but IC's today are neg


----------



## READY4OURBABY

lola~ CONGRATS! :happydance:


afm..still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!
 



Attached Files:







test 3 (2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Leikela

READY4OURBABY said:


> lola~ CONGRATS! :happydance:
> 
> 
> afm..still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha: my dr said to come in for a urine test to confirm so they can refer me to a gyno. eek!

That definitely looks like a positive!! Many congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wanttobemum

Hi, firstly big congrats to the bfp's!!!

Im 5 dpo and have moderate cramps in belly and back, sore throat, tired, very sore bbs, kind of dry cm.......is this normal for 5 dpo? AF due about 8th - 11th i think (irregular cycles)


----------



## almosthere

wanttobemum said:


> Hi, firstly big congrats to the bfp's!!!
> 
> Im 5 dpo and have moderate cramps in belly and back, sore throat, tired, very sore bbs, kind of dry cm.......is this normal for 5 dpo? AF due about 8th - 11th i think (irregular cycles)

i had read that cervical mucus and position are not predictors of pregnancy as all woman are different. Some may have dry cm, some may have an increase of cm and so on. I also had a short bit of cramping in my uterus/lower abdomen earlier today and am 6dpo. Almost just caved in to test to convince myself i am preg because i feel so out and need a picker upper! haha, but it is WAY too soon for me! hope you get your BFP soon! :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> wanttobemum said:
> 
> 
> Hi, firstly big congrats to the bfp's!!!
> 
> Im 5 dpo and have moderate cramps in belly and back, sore throat, tired, very sore bbs, kind of dry cm.......is this normal for 5 dpo? AF due about 8th - 11th i think (irregular cycles)
> 
> i had read that cervical mucus and position are not predictors of pregnancy as all woman are different. Some may have dry cm, some may have an increase of cm and so on. I also had a short bit of cramping in my uterus/lower abdomen earlier today and am 6dpo. Almost just caved in to test to convince myself i am preg because i feel so out and need a picker upper! haha, but it is WAY too soon for me! hope you get your BFP soon! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I almost caved in too lol. so I quickly dashed to the bathroom before i could walk to my hpt's haha, 
cant pee with an empty bladder right?? haha


----------



## almosthere

lol i am trying the whole "well i just drank a sierra mist so my urine would be too diluted and I should prob test in the am instead" excuse.... =)


----------



## almosthere

but i am pushing on and forward and going to try not to test until the 7th at the VERY earliest!


----------



## momoftwomaybe

Hello Ladies!
This is also my first month ttc baby #2
I actually do think I am preggers... as this is exactly how I felt with my daughter (that... or I have one hell of an imagination! lol)

2dpo - very tired and threw up in the kitchen sink while making my daughter bfast (brutal I know) CRAMPS like nobodies buisness!
3dpo- sore boobs, very heavy feeling bbs. threw up again this morning and so tired I fell asleep folding laundry on my bed :s 
4dpo - woke up at 5:30 and felt like hell, wasnt sure if I was going to puke.. Spent about 20 mins heaving. slept away most of the day (this is not like me usually i sleep 11pm- 6am M-F) still very heavy full feeling bbs. CRAMPS ARE BACK! but now with pelvic pressure - feels like.. well my uterus just hurts. lol
5dpo - woke up and felt ok, managed to eat breakfast without puking but still felt wishy washy. CRAMPS AND PELVIC pain. And now all day I feel like im leaking! I would have sworn that I was going to goto the bathroom and find my period but NOPE just creamy white...


Another weird thing is that when I was pregnant with my daughter I had to remove my earings, nose-ring, belly button because they where so itchy! havent been able to wear earing since 3dpo.
Also I have been having phyco crazy dreams since 2dpo and I dont know for how long but for sure since 3dpo I wake up in the morning in a pool of sweat... weird 

So thats it for now... 5/6 dpo... I have ruffly a 24/25 day cycle and so 9 more days before period is expected. 

Good luck to all us ttc! lets hope this is our month!


----------



## almosthere

wow sounds like you are deffo preggo! this is my 4th month trying, hoping this is it but feeling out


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies I got my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20120107_011744.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## almosthere

congrats!


----------



## almosthere

afm i am out, bfn at 10dpo and brown when wiped...gl to all others still in the running!


----------



## Andrieflower

The first day of my last cycle was Dec 8th, and I have an average 28 day cycle. I am currently 16 dpo.

I haven't had very many symptoms (usual AF symptoms or otherwise), and because of that I can't give a very good breakdown of when things occurred, but I'll estimate on the most noticeable.

For about a week and a half I've been sleeping more than usual. About a week ago I got a migraine, which isn't normal for me. I was very lightheaded and had troubles walking. It lasted for about an hour and a half. The day before yesterday I had a major craving for asparagus...which has never happened before. I looked up nutritional facts on it, and it's high in folate ...is my body trying to tell me something?

Also 3days ago I wasn't able to eat all my food (chili, asparagus and sweet potatoes) because I started feeling nauseous. I had the urge to vomit, but did not. I've had a few bouts of mild nausea since, but that is not abnormal for me.
Starting 3 days ago my BB's have been very mildly tender on and off.

2 days ago I had lower back pain, and have on and off been having cramps. On the day my AF was due, for about a half hour they were pretty bad, and I thought for sure my AF was gonna show. It didn't.

Also, starting 3 days ago (sorry if TMI) I noticed that my urine was smelling off...stronger and more bitter.

Currently I'm still having on and off cramps and am bloated/gassy.
Usually I don't cramp UNTIL I start my AF, but now I've been cramping 3 days with no sign of it.

I've been TTC for 10 months and am hoping this month is it...every month now-a-days I try not to get my hopes set too high, but now that I'm a day late that gets hard to do.

What is making me most hopeful is that I'm having symptoms I've never had before, and I didn't know were symptoms until I looked them up 

I plan to buy a test tomorrow evening and test Monday morning if still necessary.

I'd really like to hear your thoughts


----------



## Leikela

Looneycarter-- CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months to you!!

Andrie--it sounds promising! Since you already missed AF, get that test!! You could know like right now! LOL :) Best of luck to you for that BFP!! :)


----------



## wanabmommmy

Becyboo__x said:


> Well im 14dpo today
> AF due tomorrow but no sign usually feel it coming a day before with
> the period pains .. but last few days iv had nausea and im so tired all the
> time .. tender boobs can't even wear a bra there really sensitive (this never
> happen to me) and ive woke uip with the flu!
> 
> thought had very very faint positive at 11dpo but IC's today are neg

We have the same cycle I'm due tomorrow as well and I don't have any pains or anything anymore! Which is weird I normally have bad cramps till af is over. And my bbs stopped hurting and I have a really runny nose. Lots of creamy cm lol. Hopefully we get our bfps.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## mrsjennyg

hello ladies :) FF just confirmed ov was Friday so I am 3DPO today :) we had great timing (Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sun) so I am trying not to get my hopes up. The only "symptoms" I have had is that I felt some twinges last night on my right side (my good tube) and I feel some pressure today. could be imagining it but this is also my first cycle on clomid and I have read that it isn't uncommon to feel cramps/twinges throughout the cycle. good luck to us all!


----------



## momoftwomaybe

hello ladies,

almosthere - keep trying girl!! your gonna get your BFP
LOONEYCARTER- CONGRATS GIRLY!!!
ANDRIE- GO TEST GILR!!! and let us know! fingers croseed!
mrsjennyg- sounds promissing!! fingers crossed!

As for me:


2dpo - very tired and threw up in the kitchen sink while making my daughter bfast (brutal I know) CRAMPS like nobodies buisness!
3dpo- sore boobs, very heavy feeling bbs. threw up again this morning and so tired I fell asleep folding laundry on my bed :s 
4dpo - woke up at 5:30 and felt like hell, wasnt sure if I was going to puke.. Spent about 20 mins heaving. slept away most of the day (this is not like me usually i sleep 11pm- 6am M-F) still very heavy full feeling bbs. CRAMPS ARE BACK! but now with pelvic pressure - feels like.. well my uterus just hurts. lol
5dpo - woke up and felt ok, managed to eat breakfast without puking but still felt wishy washy. CRAMPS AND PELVIC pain. And now all day I feel like im leaking! I would have sworn that I was going to goto the bathroom and find my period but NOPE just creamy white... had 2 - 2 hour naps today.
6dpo-EXUASTED BEYOND BELIEF. I slept from 10:30pm (fri)- 8:45am. got up went for breakfast with dh, came home at 10:15 - back to bed till 12:30. got up went to an appointment slept from 3-5. i was able to stay up till 11pm. (VERY VERY UNUSUAL!!)
7DPO- more energy today, was able todo some house work, leaking a little less today too. crampy pully dull feeling on and off today. Runny nose... In bed and sleeping by 8:30pm...
8dpo- today im just tired so far... on and off slight feelings of crampyness... honestly Im going to crawl under my desk and goto sleep.....


Another weird thing is that when I was pregnant with my daughter I had to remove my earings, nose-ring, belly button because they where so itchy! havent been able to wear earing since 3dpo.
Also I have been having phyco crazy dreams since 2dpo and I dont know for how long but for sure since 3dpo I wake up in the morning in a pool of sweat... weird 
Another thing is that I have noticed especially at night i am HOT! and usually i am very cold and need to snuggle with DH to keep warm... I have been waking up with sweat running down my back almost every day since ovulation...

What do u guys think so far? Im really thinking Im knocked up again- YAHOO!

Good luck to all us ttc! lets hope this is our month!


----------



## Leikela

momoftwomaybe,

Possibly! Your early symptoms though of the throwing up at only 2 and 3 DPO is odd. Perhaps you had a virus? If your egg was fertilized, it wouldn't even have been implanted by then so that is kind of strange and uncommon. Of course keep us posted when you test! :dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

thanks momoftwomaybe! wow those are some crazy symptoms! FX!


----------



## momoftwomaybe

good morning girls!

Well I think you are right about the puking must have had a virus or something for a few days, as I havent been sick at all since. 

weird update... the last 2 mornings I have had a runny nose...? wth is with that?


----------



## wanttobemum

12 dpo today and :bfn: :cry: I reckon im out, if af comes we are taking a break from trying until august so that the dates dont clash with the wedding.

Fingers crossed to everyone who's still in!


----------



## EliteArmyWife

oh reading all of your posts are giving me some hope. i am new to all of the forum things but i am ttc #5(we want a large family) and you would figure i would know the moment i conceived these days. def. NOT the case i seem to know my body less now than i did before lol. af is due in 2 days i tested 2 nights ago being impatient. negative.=/ i have been cramping for the last 6 days(very abnormal for me) and last two mornings have been waking up a little nauseated like im starving(not a breakfast eater) had ewcm 2 days ago and then it went back to the consistancy of wet paper???(best way i can explain) i have never been so convinced i was pregnant in my life. for some reason i just feel this way, i am obsessed with it. well i wish you all the very best and congrats to those who have already got the best news they could ever wish for=) ** if someone could give me any out put to my symptoms and let me know if they have had this or if they think af is on her way for me id greatly appreciate it.*


----------



## sarahwantland

Hey everyone!
I am 1 DPO or I am just starting to ovulate. I got the breast tenderness that comes with ovulation so far..Fiance and I are hoping real good that this is our month. I will kepp you all posted for more!


----------



## wanabmommmy

I did it ladies just got my bfp!! 
16 DPO!! im so excited but hope i dont end with another ectopic!!
FX fo all you ladies


----------



## Lhatch

Ok, this is gnna take a long time but I am new at this so i want someone else to read my notes & see how likely it is that I may be pg. 
Last af: 22-27 of Dec 
Supp highly fertile 31-5the with o on 5th 
bd: 28th Dec, 2, 3, 5, & 6th of jan
5th Oday: low appetite 
6th 1dpo: cramping, gas, emotional, low appetite, lightheaded, weak feeling 
7th 2dpo: nauseous, lightheaded, sharp ovary pains, low appetite, weak feeling, dizzy spells,excessive cm , temperature w temple thermometer 99.8 f 
8th 3dpo: cramping, lil pain & tenderness in left breast, headache, dizzy spells, pain in left ovary, heightened sense of smell, smells make me nauseous, pain in extreme lower belly, acid reflux, cm, temp 99.5 f 
9th 4dpo: gas, lower belly pain, heightened sense of smell, smells make me nauseous, always hungry, headache, sore breasts, ewcm, frequent urination, dizzy spells, heartburn, hotflashes, temp 99.6 
10th 5dpo: sore heavy breasts, ill, dizzy spells, nauseous, tired, cramping, frequent urination, excessive cm, headache, anxious & nervous feeling, super hungry all day, temp 100.0 
11th (today) 6dpo: shaky, weak feeling, sugar dropped before lunch time, starving all day, sore breast, frequent urination, cramping, emotional, tired, backache, headache, lotion like cm, temp 100.6. 
All I have is a temple thermometer so all of my temperatures were from it.


----------



## Leikela

wanabmommmy said:


> I did it ladies just got my bfp!!
> 16 DPO!! im so excited but hope i dont end with another ectopic!!
> FX fo all you ladies

Wow, congrats to you!! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## EliteArmyWife

awe congrats to you! stay positive and get on those prenatals asap!=)


----------



## mrsjennyg

wanabmommmy said:


> I did it ladies just got my bfp!!
> 16 DPO!! im so excited but hope i dont end with another ectopic!!
> FX fo all you ladies

yay! congrats!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I hope you don't mind if I join in :) 

A little about me this cycle, I started temping this cycle & I think im doing it right haha! I usually O around the 14th but this cycle I believe I o'ed on CD8 (earliest ever). I wasn't using opks cause I dont usually start them until cd10. Well now I am 7dpo & have been having some weird things going on. 5DPO my breasts starting hurting off & on but not a whole lot to notice & just if something was pushed up on them. 6dpo I noticed a heavy feeling in my uterus as if it weighs 100lbs & started getting sharp dull pains along with twinges that come & go. CHecked my cervix & its pretty high *tmi alert* I had to insert my whole middle finger just to feel it. 7dpo I am still having dull pains but more toward the center above pelvic bone. I feel like I am leaking but when I check nothing. Breast feel a little heavier & my urine was super dark. (weird since i drink tons of water.


-Lei 

Oh & I will try & test at 12DPO ...it lands on the 28th which is DD's 5th Birthday :D & she has been begging for me to give her a sister.


----------



## mikeandbecky3

ok i have been goin nuts over this site for ever now and i want to know what u ladies think me and hubby have been ttc for 2 yrs our first baby and this is whats goin on on dec17 started spotting but it was verry faint i cud wear a tampon all day and there not b hardly nuttin on it and i ended it dec 20 8 days later i ov and this is whats goin on with my body my cervix are open have been sense ov and sore nipples and like sharp pains shoot thru them and the sides of my breast are sore cm has been really watery and cloudy at same time cramping bad in lower belly stuffy nose havent been able to poo until today thank gosh i was starting to worry i have had sick feeling bad and i usually eat a piece of choc about 3 times a week but i tried a couple days ago and it made me feel sick for ever and my dreams are crazy and i feel tired alll the time and the cm i can feel it run out i know some of this is tmi but some one plz help me what is going on i cant hardly touch my nipples there are some other minor stuff ....


----------



## mikeandbecky3

me and hubby have been ttc for 2 yrs now and these are whats goin on im about to crazy with this waiting stuff i have been obssesinf over this cuz of my sympyoms so here they are 
1dpo thick white cm cervix open and cm kinda clumpy
2dpo cervix still open cm was kinda stretchy and cloudy kinda watery
3dpocramps on both sides kinda like af cm was same cloudy and watery nipples sore to touch cervix still open 
4dpo cramps gettin lil worse nipples started getting sharp pains thru them like a needle cervix still open cm was cloudy a hot bath helped cramps i can now feel cm running out of me at times
5dpo cramps still pretty bad in lower stomach and mostly on left side cm still cloudy and cervix still open nipples still sore and still sharp pains stuffy nose and headach nausea bad had vivid dreams for past couple nights back hurts lil nausea for past couple days 
6dpo (today) still nausea and cramping havent been able to poo til thismorning finally cervix still open cm same nipples still sore cm still leaking out 
 waht is going on and i watched a movie this morning and cried like a baby donno y im not usually a cryer some one plz help me


----------



## ma120297

Husband and I started trying on the 9th of this month. We BD'd twice over a 4 day period... when I was ovulating. We are following the Fertile Focus Saliva Ovulation predictor. 

9th... full ferns possibly ovulating BD
10th... full ferns possibly ovulating 
11th... full ferns possibly ovulating BD
12th... ferning but not as prominent as the 9th through the 11th
13th... fern pattern changed to a wispy like pattern, so I am thinking transitioning from fertile to not fertile.
14th... sporadic ferns but harder to spot amongst saliva dots
15th... no ferning 
16th... no ferning 
17th... no ferning 
18th... sporadic ferning but nothing substantial
19th... ferning mixed with dots but more fertile looking ferns

On the 12th I would say safely that I was 1DPO... no symptoms
On the 13th I was 2DPO... No Symptoms
On the 14th I was 3DPO... No Symptoms
On the 15th I was 4DPO... Started feeling twinges in lower right abdomen area. A bit dizzy but I could have been really tired too.
On the 16th I was 5DPO... Twinges of pain in lower right abdomen, Sneezing a lot, (I never get sick), and tired
On the 17th I was 6DPO... Twinges of pain and light cramping like AF but really mild, still sneezing light headache
On the 18th I was 7DPO... Cramping, sneezing, tired
On the 19th today 8DPO... I almost bought a pregnancy test but didn't, cramping, tired, sneezing and hungry, plus it looks like I am transitioning into a ferning pattern again on saliva scope. CM is like lotion, not very much of it but the consistency is thick and creamy not stringy. BB's are a bit sensitive and feel almost full. The sensitivity is not extreme just noticeable, but they do itch like the dickens!! :nope:

Period is not due until the 27th of Feb or the 1st of March.
Anybody else have or had these symptoms and been preggo?
I am only 8DPO at the moment and I usually get these symptoms right before AF but she is still 8 to 10 days away. Symptoms like this usually hit me at about 2 to 3 days before AF and not so soon.


----------



## ma120297

Well... I am out for Feb. Got my period on the 27th as scheduled. RAAAWWWW. Oh well, I was not too shocked as this was our first month ttc. I believe I am one of the unfortunates who has a problem with elevated levels of Estrogen as I have been having ferning for quite a while now. So, we are doing something different in March. I will be charting bbt and doing opk's twice a day. Along with the softcups and preseed. Husband has said that if we are not pregnant by the end of May he is going to go in for a SA. Have my fingers crossed that everything works out!!!! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## SuPar

:hi:Hi Ladies, 

Joining today....

Today is 13th day of my cycle. Doctor proposed to take FS in this cycle. Yesterday went for a scan. the Folicile is only 9MM. Shot 2 hsg injection. Waiting for my 14thday scan.:football:


----------



## suzie599

Hi ladies don't know if this thread still active but il throw my two pennies worth in anyway lol.. ttcing for *2 for 22 months( 2 mmc's 6months ago and 36months ago) , dpo1-today dpo6 cramping like af every day(unusual for me),constipated (soz-very unusual for clockwork twicw a day me :wacko:), dot of pink on undies yesterday dpo5,(never had this before), but bfn ( I know I know too early-impatient!!) anyone got any advice? similar scenario ending in bfp?? ( im dreaming I know lol)


----------



## burnsforbaby

hi im new to this so ill try! my cycles are irregular so pray for me.. lol! (cycle days: 32-28-34-47-51- currently in new cycle). im married, my husband is in the army, im a stay at home wife currently trying to go back to school(associates in graphic design/photography). my O calendar said ovulation on 2nd so we went with it but we bd'd on the 3rd instead.. OOPS i hope we didnt miss it, i forgot to check my calendar on the 2nd. D,: witch is either due tomorrow or around the 27th my cycles vary unfortunately.
ANNNNNNYWAYS!! 

approx O day (sept 2nd): nothing just tired.
1-3: tired, cranky, annoyed very easy hubby was annoyed with me. LOL!
4: hungry, tired, cranky, thirsty, diarrhea, ewcm.
5dpo: hungry, hungry, hungry, thirsty, bad diarrhea, tired, ewcm felt like it had sand in it, it felt kinda grainy..?
6-8dpo: hungry & tired, hot flashes & cold flashes, kinda in a good mood, ewcm.
9dpo: nothing just tired & itchy (think its from my skin disorder i was just diagnosed with.. D:), negative prego test.
10-12dpo: tired, stuffy nose, sick to stomach felt like puking all day, SUPER tired i kept waking up & falling asleep mins after mins., pulling on sides about pelvic, watery & ewcm, negative prego test.
13 dpo (today 9/16): EXTREMELY TIRED, stuffy nose, hot flashes, pulling on sides, pinches near ovaries on left side, hungry like a mother.. LOL! peed 2x's with 1 hr while trying to go to bed, watery cm.


----------



## burnsforbaby

burnsforbaby said:


> hi im new to this so ill try! my cycles are irregular so pray for me.. lol! (cycle days: 32-28-34-47-51- currently in new cycle). im married, my husband is in the army, im a stay at home wife currently trying to go back to school(associates in graphic design/photography). my O calendar said ovulation on 2nd so we went with it but we bd'd on the 3rd instead.. OOPS i hope we didnt miss it, i forgot to check my calendar on the 2nd. D,: witch is either due tomorrow or around the 27th my cycles vary unfortunately.
> ANNNNNNYWAYS!!
> 
> approx O day (sept 2nd): nothing just tired.
> 1-3: tired, cranky, annoyed very easy hubby was annoyed with me. LOL!
> 4: hungry, tired, cranky, thirsty, diarrhea, ewcm.
> 5dpo: hungry, hungry, hungry, thirsty, bad diarrhea, tired, ewcm felt like it had sand in it, it felt kinda grainy..?
> 6-8dpo: hungry & tired, hot flashes & cold flashes, kinda in a good mood, ewcm.
> 9dpo: nothing just tired & itchy (think its from my skin disorder i was just diagnosed with.. D:), negative prego test.
> 10-12dpo: tired, stuffy nose, sick to stomach felt like puking all day, SUPER tired i kept waking up & falling asleep mins after mins., pulling on sides about pelvic, watery & ewcm, negative prego test.
> 13 dpo (today 9/16): EXTREMELY TIRED, stuffy nose, hot flashes, pulling on sides, pinches near ovaries on left side, hungry like a mother.. LOL! peed 2x's with 1 hr while trying to go to bed, watery cm.

OHHHH & on 9 dpo: vivid dream that i got a positive prego test, i screamed and was screaming in my sleep according to my hubby, LOLOL!!!!! i woke up and asked him about it then took the test it was neg.


----------



## Praytwins2013

At 5-6dpo,I had been having a pain on my left ovary when I press or massage that area, I don't press too hard and I have never had a pain like that after O and its similar to O but I know I did O cos cm and cp confirmed for me and I did have slight O pains on the day:shrug:. I am also bloated, tender breasts and have lower back pain... Cant seem to love waking up early in the am for work. *sigh* it could be anything really and I think its still early for P symptoms as I assume implantation hasn't happened.

Now I am 9DPO, yeaterday (8DPO) I had loads of creamy cm, even dripping when I am peeing. CP feels hard and is low or medium. Boobies still achey and full not change in color. Woke up this am with a bad cough and sore throt accompanied by a headache. I dont want to take anythink for it as I am not sure what is safe and what isnt. I would like to think the cm from yeaterday was caused by implantation.

FX for all yal mamas
:dust::hug:


----------



## burnsforbaby

sounds promising! i have that ovary thing happen to me to but i never have fallen pregnant because of it but it would swell up and hurt if i put the littlest pressure on it. but goodluck doll!


----------



## Dmes

Hello everyone :) I'm new to this but thought I'd see if I could manage a post or so....can anyone offer advice ? 
My last period was feb 3rd xx 
I have a dd already who's 2.5 and just started this month with ttc. Been using cb dual hormone test and cbfm as well as cheap opks ( obsessive I know ) 
Anyway turns out the cb test gave me a false solid smiley (for two days) on 16th feb ( ovulation calendars predict this day also, probably because it's the 14 day average) though the opks were faint and cbfm said low.....hmmm odd right?! 
I dtd on 6/9/10/12/14/16/17 
During this time cbfm was saying low :( anyway on the 19/20 the cbfm gave a high reading and I was away at the time ( think I've missed my chance) 
So the 21 the cbfm,opk and cb test all turned peak that morning and stayed for the two days !!!!!! 
I drove the three hours home that night and dtd with dh that night (21) and the 22 also.....now I'm worried because of the couple of days away I've missed my chance...I'm currently 9 dpo and af is supposed to be here sometime this afternoon...I pray it doesn't come. 
Symptoms I've had that could be pregnancy or af are 
Falling asleep a couple of afternoons 
Cramps/ heavy feeling in vagina,creamy cm even today though not loads, leg,calves and bum cramp ( odd) 
Also a couple of nights were I've had to eat at 10 pm ( never do) 
Has anyone else experienced similar or do you think I'm doomed for af this month? 
I've been getting cramps today, slight creamy cm,itchy vagina lips (tmi so sorry ) and stronger smelling urine so maybe I'm praying for nothing.....so disheartening 
I wish everyone hope and baby dust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leikela

Sorry, I am not going to be of much help, but I wanted to at least respond. After going through this two years ago, I found that all the speculation and worrying, etc is a hindrance to TTC. Once I threw caution out the window and stopped looking for every little sign that I was pregnant, the next thing I knew, I was pregnant! The funny thing is though that when I found out I was pregnant, I didn't have any weird symptoms. I actually thought there was no way I could be. My advice would be to relax and try not to think about it to hard. It will happen when it is the right time. All the best to you! :)


----------



## Dmes

Leikela said:


> Sorry, I am not going to be of much help, but I wanted to at least respond. After going through this two years ago, I found that all the speculation and worrying, etc is a hindrance to TTC. Once I threw caution out the window and stopped looking for every little sign that I was pregnant, the next thing I knew, I was pregnant! The funny thing is though that when I found out I was pregnant, I didn't have any weird symptoms. I actually thought there was no way I could be. My advice would be to relax and try not to think about it to hard. It will happen when it is the right time. All the best to you! :)

Thankyou that makes sense ....still not af today but I'm not holding out hope...better luck next month
Thankyou for replying xxx


----------



## Leikela

Dmes said:


> Thankyou that makes sense ....still not af today but I'm not holding out hope...better luck next month
> Thankyou for replying xxx

Aw, you're welcome! And don't count yourself out yet! You never do know!! Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## Dmes

Leikela said:


> Aw, you're welcome! And don't count yourself out yet! You never do know!! Fingers crossed for you! :)

Thanks it's hard isn't it...you start imagining all sorts 
Right now I'm feeling sick in my tummy but could be hunger, still creamy cm and got up and felt dizzy twice....odd how these things we probably wouldn't notice :) 
Leikela where are you in the ttc stage? Xx


----------



## MadisonsMomma

I start my period Fri. I think Im 10 DPO. I took a test against my best advice to myself this AM totally expecting a positive because I just feel off and there wasnt even an imaginary line :/ I was feeling discouraged but Im seeing here a lot of women got negatives up until the period was missed so fingers crossed. I didnt test until the day I was supposed to start with my daughter, and we got pregnant with her in what felt like a few days after getting off birth control - so this is new to me.


----------



## Dmes

MadisonsMomma said:


> I start my period Fri. I think Im 10 DPO. I took a test against my best advice to myself this AM totally expecting a positive because I just feel off and there wasnt even an imaginary line :/ I was feeling discouraged but Im seeing here a lot of women got negatives up until the period was missed so fingers crossed. I didnt test until the day I was supposed to start with my daughter, and we got pregnant with her in what felt like a few days after getting off birth control - so this is new to me.

How many dpo will you be by the time af is due


----------



## Leikela

Dmes said:


> Thanks it's hard isn't it...you start imagining all sorts
> Right now I'm feeling sick in my tummy but could be hunger, still creamy cm and got up and felt dizzy twice....odd how these things we probably wouldn't notice :)
> Leikela where are you in the ttc stage? Xx

Yes, it really is hard! And your mind can definitely play tricks on you. It certainly did on me. And it is funny how we notice more about our bodies when we are actually paying attention. :)

I am not TTC just yet. We are going to start trying this August. I posted in this thread back in 2011/2012 when we were TTC for #1. :)


----------



## nflores77

Hi Ladies, wanted to update my DPO .... have not gotten the BFP as of yet but still holding out hope. It's not over until AF shows her ugly face!

DPO1 bleed a bit
DPO5 white milky CM
DPO6 bleeding gum in AM, white watery CM
DPO7-10 sore BBs, white watery CM
DPO8-10 some aches 
DPO11 white watery CM, some aches, sore BBs


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, im new here, 5th month ttc and have been having unusual symptoms. Last month it seemed like my body o'ed or tried to twice, 6 days apart, then I had a longer cycle than usual (34 v 30). I think I oed early (cd12 vs 14) this month. Here are my symptoms this month.
cd1-5 regular period
cd6-8 nothing
cd9 dtd
cd 10 dtd
cd 11 felt ill and crampy
cd12 glob of ewcm in the am felt nauseated and crampy off and on dtd 
cd12-13 (1-2dpo if I o'ed on cd12) -felt nauseated off and on
3dpo dtd in the am, sharp poking feelings in lower abdomen (cervix area?) all day and night with some nausea. not something ive experienced before...
4dpo- sharp poking feelings all day, not as much in the evening. nipples are very sore (unusual for me) constipated
5dpo- poking sensation continues, achy feeling in back nipples sore.
Trying not to get ahead of myself, but feels different this month and feelng so much going on so early..here's hoping! Hugs and baby dust to all of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

This is a great thread!


----------



## Kenzie071189

Hello Everyone,
My husband and I have been TTC for 3 months now and still no luck. However, on our honeymoon last week I just happened to be ovulating. Around two days after ovulation I began to cramp. On monday my nipples started hurting. None of this is normal before AF arrives. I usually have cramping on the day of or day before. Now its day 8dpo and I have a headache in the back of my head and I ache everywhere (still cramping and nipples still hurting). I took a test yesterday morning and got a BFN. My AF isnt suppose to start until Wednesday. Is it possible we finally did it this time?


----------



## Lee37

Welcome Kenzie! Hope this is your month..I have experienced some of the same symptoms this cycle (my 5th ttc).. I test on the 28th...how about you? :dust: to you!


----------



## bdb

1 dpo nothing
2 dpo strange pain running down left leg and hip
3 dpo major back pains
4 dpo headache
5 dpo major headache, so exhausted I feel like I have the flu, slightly nauseous could be from pain from headache though took a hpt (-) just in case bc I've had pos opk the last 3 days

Not supposed to test for 8 more days we shall see....really trying to be positive bc of my symptoms but I'm pretty sure that I'm just coming down with something I just feel is way too early to feel anything :( 
Hopefully this is our month ladies! Baby dust for everyone! !!!!!!!!


----------



## bdb

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that last night 4 dpo I had a terrible extremely vivid nightmare about dh 
May just be a coincidence iunno?????


----------

